#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-03
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: Cute comma :)
<FuLgOrE> Hi. Is anybody working on the N5 image at the moment? Is anybody working on the sound and wifi issue?
<FuLgOrE> And have anybody seen rsalveti?
<SonikkuAmerica> FuLgOrE: The N5 image is no longer official, and I can't say whether or not it's being actively developed, but my guess is not at present...
<FuLgOrE> SonikkuAmerica: I know that is not official but there is an inofficial image. I'm using that already. The guy who made that image also use a N5 now so I was hoping that he is working on that at the weekend.
<davmor2_> Morning all
<FuLgOrE_> It's 6 pm here, nice evening
<FuLgOrE_> what's going on with freenode today...
<UTouchUser> I have script on Ubuntu Touch that connects the device to a particular WLAN acccess point. This is done with the command iwconfig wlan0 essid $ESSID. However, after some while the device automatically connects to another access point. Have you any idea why?
<sil2100> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart-app-launch/+bug/1275017
<sil2100> bfiller: hello!
<sil2100> bfiller: two things - first, I'm working on a cleanup branch for the OSK, but it's still in progress
<sil2100> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-keyboard/cleanup_code_and_packaging/+merge/204493
<bfiller> sil2100: hello
<sil2100> bfiller: the second thing... we released dialer-app and as you already said, it sadly did not fix the dialer-app crasher we're getting on autopilot smoketesting
<sil2100> bfiller: could you poke someone to look into that crasher?
<bfiller> sil2100: yeah, we've been looking at the crash for some time now and cannot figure it out
<bfiller> sil2100: it's not reproducible on the device
<bfiller> not really sure how to proceed
<bfiller> the stack trace didn't have anything relevant
<sil2100> bfiller: yeah, that's a complicated one it seems, not sure what to do as well in this case - strangely on smoketesting it happens like every-time
<sil2100> bfiller: maybe there's something special in the way smoketesting starts those tests, not sure?
<mpt> Laney (or anyone else), are you familiar with the work to implement a connectivity API? Is there a bug report for it?
<mpt> I don’t see it in <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono>
<bfiller> sil2100: It must be something like specific to the env
<Laney> mpt: seb128 says Wellark is working on that
<kenvandine> tedg, good morning!
<kenvandine> tedg, good news... i pulled your latest untrusted-helper branch and i can no longer reproduce that problem
<fermulator> Hey all, I've been recently researching the status of "Ubuntu Phone" -- strongly considering switching. However I can't seem to get a handle on A) the list of currently functioning applications, and B) if the mail client supports connectivity with work/office life. (i.e. I currently have a blackberry, other coworkers have android/iphone, can I switch to Ubuntu Phone today and access my work e-mail/calendar?)
<ssj> anyone got touch with multirom
<lool> bregma: ah hey there too
<lool> bregma: I found this thread on high DPI handling in GNOME interesting and used this occasion to dive into the reasons for hardcoding 96dpi in GNOME stack; https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2014-February/msg00009.html
<lool> bregma: the last email with pointers from Emmanuel Basi was worth the read
<lool> they point out the obvious issues with DPI / physical size handling (that you also need to account for the viewing angle/distance), some less obvious X issue (one screen multiple outputs and also dealing with moving windows between outputs) and some awful issues about real hardware
<lool> I'm a bit sad about the hardware stories they relate and about the decision of throwing the towel, but I'm hoping that perhaps we can at least whitelist some devices correctly; either as upstream or not patches or as a startup helper that would fix this before displaying anything
<bregma> proper high-DPI handling is still in its infancy, like colour matching was 20 years ago, with all kinds of real problems and wrong solutions
<mardy> kenvandine: hi! Do you have some time for a question about the HUB?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> mardy, ^^
<mardy> kenvandine: so, in Online Accounts we want to be able to run account plugins which come installed in click packages
<lool> bregma: sure, albeit we need to compromise for decent high-res 14.04 support  :-)
<bregma> lool, very much so
<mardy> kenvandine: in the HUB, I guess you have a similar case where you want to run the applications providing the content
<mardy> kenvandine: how do you do that? With aa-exec-click?
<kenvandine> upstart-app-launch
<kenvandine> we use the lib
<kenvandine> provides an api for starting and stopping
<mardy> kenvandine: right, because in your case they are regular apps... I wonder how it would work for accounts
<kenvandine> so it runs it based on the appid
<kenvandine> mardy,  so for UOA you need to run a process that provides the service right?
<kenvandine> which runs as a confined app? shouldn't it be a trusted helper?
<mardy> kenvandine: right, yes and no: the account plugin cannot be trusted, so the online-accounts-ui trusted helper will run it under confinement
<kenvandine> mardy, so maybe tedg's untrusted helpers?
<kenvandine> which isn't merged yet
<mardy> kenvandine: sounds insteresting, let me try to find it...
<kenvandine> but it's designed so you could provide an untrusted helper that figures out the exec line to use
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/untrusted-helper/+merge/202703
<kenvandine> mardy, ^^
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/infographic-service/bootstrapping/+merge/202747
<mardy> kenvandine: if I understand correctly, all the untrusted helpers of the same type (would "online-accounts" be a type in this case?) will be run under the same apparmor profile, which is now what I want
<mardy> kenvandine: well, I guess I can do like the content hub does, and require plugins to ship a .desktop file (if that's required for using upstart-app-launch)
<kenvandine> mardy, for untrusted-helpers, you don't need a desktop file
<kenvandine> you just need a way to build the exec line
<kenvandine> and set APP_EXEC
<kenvandine> it uses the helper to set that
<kenvandine> mardy, would it need to be able to create a surface? i assume not... it would actually poke signon-ui for that
<kenvandine> or the new version of that
<mardy> kenvandine: no, it really needs to create a surface
<kenvandine> mardy, ok... that would be harder... but Mir won't let you with an untrusted-helper
<kenvandine> mardy, have a chat with ted... he might have ideas
<mardy> kenvandine: yes, I think the account plugins need to be part of the trusted session
<kenvandine> absolutely!
<kenvandine> but you need a way to exec them... so you could just make desktop files for them with the right profile
<mardy> kenvandine: yep, I might use this then
<davmor2> barry: system-image does it actually detect if you are on wifi or not?  In settings if you make sure it says autodownload on wifi only, disable wifi so the device is only on 3g it still autodownloads when there is an image available :(
<mardy> kenvandine: so, if I want to pass parameters (such as a unix socket to connect to), I need to encode them as URLs, right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<barry> davmor2: no, system-image doesn't make that determination.  at one point it was supposed to happen in system-settings.  maybe it doesn't though :/
<ogra_> davmor2, i filed a bug for that last week
<ogra_> (since barry asked me to :) )
<ogra_> davmor2, bug 1274215
<ubot5> bug 1274215 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) ""always download on WLAN" in the update manager does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274215
<xnox> popey: dholbach: why are the reviews manual, and not automatic? plus those error messages appear to be generated.
<dholbach> xnox, automatic reviews are in the works
<xnox> popey: dholbach: also neither of those options are available in saucy, are they? so webapps that use those command line options are broken on saucy / stable.
<dholbach> xnox, I have no idea about that
<xnox> popey: dholbach: so i should be bumping the spec/dependencies on the webapps/webrowser framework.
<xnox> popey: dholbach: or saucy should get an SRU to not error out on those options (make them dummy)
<xnox> popey: dholbach: the result of the check is wrong, i'm using old-style "webbrowser-app" exec line, not the new style "webapp-container"
<xnox> popey: dholbach: the old one allows running the apps just fine (and actually executes webapp-container underneath)
<dholbach> xnox, aha!
<xnox> popey: dholbach: since my apps actually do work on trusty, please accept them as is and improve the automatic checks about parameters to be applied against webapp-container.
<TGMCians> hey
<dholbach> xnox, filed bug 1275844
<ubot5> bug 1275844 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "improve webapp parameter checks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275844
<shiggitay> anyone available to help me troubleshoot a non UT issue?
<shiggitay> no one?
<ogra_> shiggitay, non touch related ubuntu issues should go to #ubuntu
<shiggitay> it's not even a Linux issue
<Guest55686> hey
<Guest55686> Does anyone know here about RILD (Radio Interface Layer)?
<Someone> Only afkers here? :D
<Someone> come on
<Someone> irc irc irc
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> v
<Someone> v
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> v
<Someone> v
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> v
<Someone> v
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Someone> alkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjfäölkjfäölakjsfäölalkfalkfjaäsjf
<Naglfar> Someone ?
<Someone> Finally
<slangasek> Someone: not appropriate
<Someone> I know
<Someone> ...
<slangasek> do you have a question?
<Someone> Yes
<slangasek> best practice is to ask your question
<Someone> Is touch coming to older devices like s3 or s2?
<slangasek> meaning samsung galaxy s2/s3?
<Someone> Yes
<asac> Someone: canonical is unlikely to invest into those ports directly, but there are xda folks etc. that might pick it up etc.
<slangasek> I know there's a community port to at least one of the s3 flavors
<asac> Someone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices there is a llong list of
<Someone> I know but xda got only version what doesnt support cellular network
<asac> devices and folks that said they were once working on it
<asac> so check with those folks there
<asac> but be nice and professional, not like above
<Someone> it still doesnt work properly
<Someone> Still problems with network
<Someone> What the hell do i do with phone what with i cant call or send sms?
<dobey> smash it with a hammer
<Someone> Yeah
<Someone> Throw it away
<Someone> Why do you even let people download your broken operating system?
<Someone> And idiots who doesnt understand shit about phones and can unbrick it
<Someone> cant*
<dobey> if you have a problem with something from xda developers, you should ask on the xda developers site
<Someone> No
<Someone> Its in ubuntus website
<dobey> a) it doesn't support every device b) it is in development still. if you don't like it, then flash android back on your device. don't go spamming irc channels
<JoseeAntonioR> didrocks: hey, around?
<om26er> I cannot see unity in the emulator, I get to phablet prompt but I only see black screen on the emulator
<ogra_> om26er, how long did you wait
<ogra_> om26er, first boot takes at least 10min
<om26er> ogra_, probably more than 8-9 minutes, (its still waiting)
<mandel> om26er, patience, takes some time
<ogra_> om26er, give it time :)
<ogra_> subsequent boots are a little better
<om26er> ogra_, is it normal that the prompt hangs ?
<mandel> mhall119, small question, do you know what project deals with the contacts in the phone??
<mhall119> mandel: what do you mean by "deals with"?
<mhall119> do you want the contacts app project on LP?
<mandel> mhall119, yes, that sounds about right :)
<mhall119> mandel: https://launchpad.net/address-book-app
<mandel> mhall119, I'm wondering if there is a way to access those contacts from another app
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtContacts/
<mhall119> it needs ContentHub provider for contacts which may not exist yet
<mandel> mhall119, oh! ok
<mandel> mhall119, is not my main issue right now :)
<dholbach> can somebody review https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-html5-theme-examples/+merge/204562 please (I discussed the change with dbarth)
<ogra_> dholbach, that will remove it from touch, is that wanted ?
<didrocks> no seed change right now please
<didrocks> tomorrow :p
<dholbach> bzoltan, ^ the change was fine with you too, right? (making ubuntu-html5-theme-examples a recommends instead of depends)
<ogra_> (touch images are built with --no-install-recommands)
<dholbach> dbarth_, ^
<ogra_> yeah, and all merges/uploads regarding touch are blocked now
<dholbach> ogra_, I guess for the images that should be fine
<ogra_> since the last ubuntu-html5-themes upload made the archive explode
<dholbach> ogra_, it'd be more something for developers who install the sdk on their laptop/desktop
<ogra_> then thats fine indeed
<dholbach> more space on the device ;-)
<ogra_> dholbach, right ... just nothing to boot to either :P
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch got uninstallable :)
<dbarth_> ok
<om26er> ogra_, its still waiting :D
<om26er> black screen
<om26er> is there any config that I should clean so that the next time i start the emulator everything happens from the beginning
<ogra_> hmm, not sure, it changed a lot since i touched it last
<ogra_> (and sergio is not around today, he maintains the startup stuff for it)
<Elleo> my n9 appears to be on it's last legs :( time to switch to ubuntu touch as my day to day phone :)
<Hourd> Elleo: :)
<Elleo> oh, hey Hourd :)
<Elleo> how was FOSDEM?
<Hourd> was really good thanks :) had a great time, lost of interesting talks
<Elleo> cool
<bzoltan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6866549/
<Willman> hey guys
<Willman> hey
<Willman> i wanna know if my htc beat one it's able to install Ubuntu?
<Willman> i here people just quit and join and dont say nothing
<greyback> Willman: here is the list of devices currently supported, and those community supported: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Willman> thks
<Willman> i will try it
<phommata> i was looking into install ubuntu touch on the galaxy note 10.1 2014 edition just so that i can compile and run c++ programs but there is c4droid available in the play store
<harris> hi is the nexus 7 2013 getting 14.04
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-04
<greyback> harris: we're working on the device now, hopefully it'll be supported soon.
<FuLgOrE> hi rsalveti: back home? did you have the chance to install your N5 image?
<rsalveti> FuLgOrE: yup, doing proper packaging for the nexus 5 kernel now to see if I'm able to fix the wlan issue
<FuLgOrE> that sounds great :) I have my last free day until I have to work again. So if you have something to test, just let me know
<rsalveti> cool, will do
<FuLgOrE> in which time zone are you now? gmt -2?
<rsalveti> FuLgOrE: yup
<FuLgOrE> I'm at gmt+8
<FuLgOrE> tuesday for me :D
<rsalveti> :-)
<R4v3n> Hello, i was wondering about the latest version of ubuntu touch is it 1.0 or stil in development stage?
<R4v3n> can anyone please write lsb_release -a in a terminal within unitys shell environment and paste the output here, because i have a google nexus 4 phone, and i would like to know if version 1.0 of ubuntu touch yet has been relased or if it's still in development stage ? :)
<nhaines> R4v3n: version 1.0 of Ubuntu on mobiles was released as Ubuntu 13.10 *AND* it is still in the development stage.
<nhaines> In any case, lsb_release -a will look the same as it does on your desktop.
<rww> ohai nhaines
<nhaines> rww: ohai
<nhaines> R4v3n: try this.  You can keep all your Android apps and data and also play with Ubuntu any time you like: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<R4v3n> nhaines: thanks for the info :-) will look into it
<nhaines> R4v3n: Good luck.  :)
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: how is it looking?
<gt-i8730> Hello can I use my gt-i8730 for ubuntu touch. As i understand its quite simular to the galaxy s2?
<gt-i8730> can i just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu touch to install it?
<gt-i8730> En will i be able to dubble boot back in to the original android
<FuLgOrE> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: did the brightness control work on your N5?
<om26er> sil2100, hey
<om26er> sil2100, is it the right time to test the latest image ?
<om26er> davmor2, ^
<didrocks> om26er: we are dogfooding, feel free to test 161 please
<didrocks> om26er: you should really join our morning call I guess
<didrocks> it's at 9:30 UTC
<om26er> didrocks, sure though its a little early than my normal start time
<didrocks> om26er: let's see how it works for you, mind if I invite you?
<om26er> didrocks, do you know when maguro goes EOL ?
<didrocks> om26er: I guess once we switch to 4.4
<om26er> didrocks, yes go ahead
<ogra_> om26er, as soon as we switch to android 4.4
<didrocks> thanks ogra_ :)
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> and om26er :)
<didrocks> ogra_: stop speaking and troubling my o+<tab>!
<didrocks> :)
<om26er> hah
<ogra_> haha
<didrocks> om26er: you should receive it now
<sil2100> om26er: hi!
<sil2100> om26er: I just tested 161 on mako as per the spreadsheet, and it's green
<om26er> sil2100, ok, I am downloading it for maguro, right now
<Rixky> My galaxy nexus got blacksreen after google logo
<Rixky> what is the steps actually for installing ubuntu touch?
<Rixky> I am using the steps from the Ubuntu page
<ogra_> see the channel topic, there is a link to the install docs
<Rixky> and the black screen takes a long time until I plugged out my battery
<sil2100> om26er: thanks! psivaa did some tests already I think?
<psivaa> yea, i am about to finish that tests that do not require sim.
<psivaa> since i dont have the sim that will be the end of my testing
 * ogra_ will do all sim related bits then ... 
<ogra_> but my phone was dead, flashing takes a while
<ogra_> (slow internet here)
<skywalk004> hello
<skywalk004> ya du monde ici ?
<skywalk004> someone to answer to a question ?
<ogra_> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<M4dH4TT3r> can i ask a question? (had to)
<M4dH4TT3r> :p
<skywalk004> Some body know the terminals that will be supported in a soon futur ?
<skywalk004> !patience :D
<ogra_> what do you mean by terminals ? terminal apps ? access via USB or ssh ?
<skywalk004> Sorry english is not my native langage, I mean what phones will be supported
<skywalk004> nexus 4 is a bit old ^^
<M4dH4TT3r> cdma mips
<ogra_> only nexus devices ... and with the switch to the android 4.4 base we will support: nexus4, nexus7 (2013 version) and probably the nexus10 (not decided yet)
<M4dH4TT3r> -_-
<ogra_> there is some effore for a community port to nexus5 but it wont be supported
<skywalk004> damm the 5 would be awesome
<ogra_> for other community ports see:
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> (you will have to sak the port maintainers how well their ports work ... they should be linked on the wikipages)
<skywalk004> nice, ty ogra_
<skywalk004> I don't want anything from google now, the problem the number of devices are not huge.
<skywalk004> what about the market ?
<M4dH4TT3r> -_-
<ogra_> there will surely be devices with ubuntu touch preinstalled this year
<ogra_> but they will also likely be limited to only a few vendors and telcos
<M4dH4TT3r> no lg prestige an510, htc desire cdma, cruz velocity t301 -_-
<skywalk004> if supported => easy flash
<Tm_T> M4dH4TT3r: please stop repeating about mips, it's becoming tedious
<skywalk004> galaxy s5 :love:
<M4dH4TT3r> try waiting its more tedious...
<skywalk004> yeah, but my galaxy s2 is sloooooooow, I wont wait enough.
<skywalk004> fucking 1Go of RAM
<M4dH4TT3r> lao
<M4dH4TT3r> lmao
<M4dH4TT3r> just finished installing an os on a laptop with 32MB of rramm
<skywalk004> and android ...
<skywalk004> my first computer had 8Mo
<skywalk004> MB
<M4dH4TT3r> mine had 4 and a 286sx
<skywalk004> 512ko of graphic memory, insane when it gets out ...
<skywalk004> I have 4go now :D
<M4dH4TT3r> but this pent 1 seems to run openbsd well
<M4dH4TT3r> laterz
<skywalk004> Thinking to do a cloud of small shits with ubuntu cloud
<skywalk004> Is that hard ?
<M4dH4TT3r> might be good
<M4dH4TT3r> i go deb cause more of my devs are supported
<M4dH4TT3r> then do private cloud
<skywalk004> deb have a cloud edition ?
<skywalk004> cluster i mean
<M4dH4TT3r> https://wiki.debian.org/Cloud
<ogra_> skywalk004, try the #ubuntu-server channel
<skywalk004> yeah sorry thank you
<skywalk004> thanks M4dH4TT3r
<skywalk004> about ubuntu touch, there is a kind of option, to force only open source package ?
<M4dH4TT3r> np skywalk004
<skywalk004> damm
<ogra_> heh, no
<ogra_> that wouldnt work
<ogra_> you wouldnt have a modem, no graphics, no sensors ...
<skywalk004> how can we be sure we dont have rooted applications or anything else spying your data ?
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: is your image with the wifi fix working? I would like to try it.
<ogra_> skywalk004, applications work in their own restricted little world ...
<om26er> sil2100, ping
<skywalk004> ogra_ > back, thanks, but on android most applications ask for almost all rights, how it's on ubuntu touch ?
<om26er> sil2100, on your testing did you note that bringing your hand near the proximity sensor turns off the screen, even when you are not in a call
<skywalk004> and there is a emulation of devices for testing the operating system ?
<ogra_> skywalk004, http://mdeslaur.blogspot.ca/2013/12/ubuntu-touch-and-user-privacy.html
<ogra_> there is an emulator, but it is extremely slow
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<skywalk004> thanks
<nocomp> ola
<nocomp> do you guys know if finally at mwc ll be announced some decent phones with touch preinstalled?
<nocomp> any clues on that?
<ogra_> just wait 20 days any you will know ;)
<nocomp> lol
<nocomp> any idea why n5 is not part of the official devices?
<ogra_> because we dont have them in the company
<ogra_> and because the focus until ubuntu touch is usable will be on one device per formfactor
<nocomp> oki
<ogra_> there will likely be unofficial images for it though
<nocomp> ok
<ogra_> since you can get them built for free out of the new android codebase
<nocomp> i dlike to run ut on my mobile
<nocomp> but not having an outdated phone jsut for the sake of running ut
<ogra_> N4 isnt that outdated :)
<nocomp> i try desperatly to run it on gs3
<nocomp> compared to a htc one it is ;)
<nocomp> and now with have lte here
<ogra_> you can call it a glass brick ... and unsuitable as a phone in its fragilty ... but i dont think you can call it outdated yet :)
<nocomp> #justteasing ;)
<ogra_> htc one and N4 have nearly the same specs
<Tassadar> Can I somehow make unity8 to output some logs? It crashes for me, and I can't find anything which would help me figure out why
<Tassadar> it doesn't have -dbg packages, so apport won't help me
<dholbach> didrocks, ogra_: can we land https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-html5-theme-examples/+merge/204562 today?
<Tassadar> in early ubuntu-touch builds, there was .ubuntu-touch-session/logs in /home, but it's not there anymore
<didrocks> dholbach: I think robru and cyphermox_ are working on this
<didrocks> but that's not the right fix
<didrocks> as some packages were renamed
<ogra_> Tassadar, /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/
<didrocks> see my email on the ubuntu touch ML
<Tassadar> yeah, just found it -.-
<Tassadar> thanks)
<Tassadar> wouldn't have looked into .cache for logs, that's for sure
<dholbach> didrocks, I think it's unrelated to the renames
<dholbach> didrocks, one package moved from depends to recommends
<didrocks> dholbach: yeah, but we need to land the seed at the same time
<didrocks> we need to stack landings
<beidl> Hey guys! I'm wondering what happened to the decision regarding dropping support for maguro. I'm seeing new images on system-image.u.c.
<didrocks> we have 300 components landing through us
<didrocks> I let you imagine the number of requests
<ogra_> whats the reason to ship programming examples on the phone ?
<dholbach> ogra_, it's moving to recommends
<dholbach> ogra_, so it won't be on the phone
<ogra_> oh, ok
<ogra_> yeah, sorry, we had that conversation
<dholbach> ogra_, +1? :)
 * ogra_ forgot 
<ogra_> beidl, as soon as we switch to an android 4.4 base we'll stop building them
<ogra_> wont be long anymore
<beidl> I thought so. Sadly. But thanks!
<cyphermox_> dholbach: thanks, I'll apply this yeah :)
<cyphermox_> dholbach: there is another change I need to do for ubuntu-html5 so we should try to make it one upload only
<dholbach> cyphermox_, ok, so I land it in the branch - it'll require a -meta upload anyway, right?
<Laney> why keep it as a recommends at all?
<dholbach> Laney, for ubuntu-sdk users on the desktop/laptop I think
<cyphermox_> dholbach: yeah
<cyphermox_> Laney: +1...
<Laney> Doesn't seem like this is the right place for examples to be pulled in, but oh well :-)
<cyphermox_> Laney: at least not if you want to keep the image size to a minimum...
<ogra_> cyphermox_, no recommends on touch ... that seed change will only affect desktop
<cyphermox_> ogra_: same idea applies
<ogra_> (so it will actually free up space on the touch image to make it a recommends)
<cyphermox_> yes, that's what I meant
<ogra_> ah
 * ogra_ read it the other way round, sorry :)
<cyphermox_> np ;)
<Laney> ogra_: I'm talking about the principle that this seed shouldn't be used to pull examples
<ogra_> well, yeah, it might make sense to push it to sdk-libs-dev instead
<popey> mterry_: (process:5206): libecal-CRITICAL **: time_days_in_month: assertion 'year >= 1900' failed
<popey> oops
<popey> mhall119: ^^
<mterry_> phew  :)
<Tassadar> ogra_: I take it the build tools for ubuntu touch images are friendly enough that I could make a ZIP file with rootfs and the rsalveti's ppas withouth too much of a hassle, right?
<ogra_> apt-get install qemu-user-static zip bzr
<ogra_> bzr branch lp:project-rootstock-ng
<ogra_> cd project-rootstock-ng
<ogra_> ./rootstock-touch -p ppa:rsalveti/ppa
<ogra_> (wait 2h or more)
<ogra_> grab the zip from the out-* dir
<mhall119> nik90: is there a way for me to easily delete the clock's Alarms data?
<nik90> mhall119: not that I know of since the database is handled by EDS directly
<Tassadar> ogra_: thanks. How much disk space does it need? I suppose it doesn't build anything, just downloads the packages, right?
<ogra_> Tassadar, right, but it unpacks all the packages ... 5-6G should work
<mhall119> nik90: just filed a bug, my clock app keeps freezing after load
<popey> nik90: that errr i pasted above was spinning in clock
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1276167
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1276167 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock freezes seconds after load" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Tassadar> hmm, I'll make ubuntu chroot in here for that, it would take a bit too long in virtualbox)
<mhall119> nik90: I suspect it has something to do with my old saves Alarms, or possibly something from my calendar because I've used syncevolution to pull in my google calendar events
<Laney> ogra_: I'm going to move it there
<ogra_> Laney, ++
 * Laney DTRT™
<nik90> mhall119: hmm there were 2 commits to EDS related to alarms and calendar
<nik90> mhall119: could one of them be the issue? I dont see the error or freeze on my end
<nik90> mhall119: I have about 4 alarms saved both single and recurring ones
<nik90> renato: do you recognise the error message at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1276167
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1276167 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock freezes seconds after load" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhall119> nik90: could be in EDS, feel free to add it to the bug
<mhall119> I just updated to r161
<nik90> mhall119: rev 161?
<mhall119> ~
<nik90> mhall119: the EDS is at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtorganizer5-eds/trunk
<nik90> mhall119: also can you try reproducing the bug on the desktop since clock app has not been updated on phone yet
<nik90> and is behind by several revs
<mhall119> nik90: can I run it with qmlscene from the branch?
<mhall119> or does it need to be installed as a click
<nik90> mhall119: you can run using qmlscene
<mhall119> nik90: it doesn't freeze, but I had no alarms saves on desktop, and I can't save any now
<nik90> mhall119: can you tell me which version of EDS you are running -> apt-cache policy qtorganizer5-eds
<nik90> mhall119: it was a EDS bug that got fixed only in rev 29. But the update hasn't landed yet in 13.10. It landed in 14.04
<nik90> mhall119: only with that the alarms will save reliably. Popey and I had this issue before
<mhall119> [CLOCK] Alarm Database loaded^M
<mhall119> [CLOCK] AlarmPage loaded^M
<mhall119> [CLOCK] No Alarms Present^M
<mhall119> from my device
<mhall119> so many there weren't saves alarms
<mhall119> qtorganizer5-eds: Installed: 0.1.1+14.04.20140131-0ubuntu1
<mhall119> on my phone
<mhall119> qtorganizer5-eds: Installed: 0.1.1+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1
<mhall119> qtorganizer5-eds: Installed: 0.1.1+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1
<mhall119> on my desktop
<mhall119> ok, so that explains the not saving on my desktop
<mhall119> but still there's something wrong on my phone
<nik90> mhall119: I tested the latest EDS package on the phone as requested by renato. The alarms saved fine and also I did not experience any crashes.
<nik90> mhall119: I have a feeling that the calendar database is somehow interacting with the clock app alarms causing the issue you have
<nik90> mhall119: was popey able to reproduce it?
 * popey is having other issues
<cwayne_> bfiller, is there any eta for gallery-as-a-click?
<nik90> popey: I hope not with the clock app
<popey> no
<mhall119> nik90: it was the old alarms
<mhall119> I used syncevolution to clear out items in the Alarms database in EDS, and now clock doesn't freeze or spit out that error
<mhall119> it's very slow though, seems to wait on EDS a lot
<mhall119> saving an alarm, for example, jut took like 15 seconds to save it, during which the app was frozen
<mhall119> nik90: feel free to 'wontfix' this bug if you think it's not worth making code changes for old, unsupported alarms data
<nik90> mhall119: ah okay
<nik90> mhall119: I recently saved a few alarms using the new EDS, it takes about 1-2 seconds to do the saving. It is not instant, but 1-2 seconds seems fine to me
<nik90> mhall119: and this was testing on the phone.
<nik90> mhall119: it could be that when there are several calendar events like in real life, EDS could take longer to process but I have no data to support that.
<dobey> mhall119: is that at the embassy downtown? or are you all way out by disney again?
<mhall119> dobey: by disney again
<mhall119> just down the road from the UDS hotel
<dobey> ah
<mhall119> bzoltan: find /home/mhall/ -name *img
<mhall119> bzoltan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1276205
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1276205 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Emulator lookup is very slow" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3_> fginther, hey, i have a mp from a non-canonical contributor, is there a way i can get ci to run tests on his branch without top-approving it?
<fginther> mhr3_, we prefer not to as it abuses the process that's already in place
<mhr3_> fginther, and here i thought that part of the process is that the reviewer has also test results available when doing review
<fginther> mhr3_, the problem is that to many reviews have the approach of "I'll approve this as soon as I see the tests pass." This is the wrong approach because if the MP is approved and the test pass all is well and the exact same outcome occurs. If the test fail, then the MP is blocked and there are test results available for review.
<fginther> mhr3_, If something else is needed, like the binaries CI produces, than i don't mind manually triggering the tests
<mhr3_> fginther, so what you're saying ultimately is that the reviewer is responsible to get the branch and run the tests on his machine, which already means that 66% of the tests don't run, and reviewer wasted bunch of time anyway
<fginther> mhr3_, not quite. The common case in the past has been that a reviewer has lower approved an MP, but does not want to top approve without seeing the tests pass. This is the case where there is no need to manually run the tests (the reviewer already has approved them). If on the hand, you have a complex review and don't want to even start looking at it without tests, than that is a different use case
<asac> rsalveti: there?
<fginther> mhr3_, I just need to reset expectations on this and make sure we do this for the right use cases.
<mhr3_> fginther, i still don't get what the "right" use case is though
<cwayne_> does phablet-screenshot not work on manta?
<rsalveti> asac: yup
<rsalveti> :-)
<ybon> Anyone running UT on PengPod 1000 by chance?
<FuLgOrE> ah rsalveti, you are online now :)
<rsalveti> FuLgOrE: yup, but don't have any update for you yet, still debugging the issue
<FuLgOrE> How is your N5 wifi fix?
<FuLgOrE> ah I see
<rsalveti> also debugging the slow boot
<FuLgOrE> for the slow boot I got some information which kernel parameter should be changed. do you need these information?
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: If you release a new zip, will you write an email with the link? I'll go to bed soon and would like to flash a new image as soon as it is released :D
<rsalveti> FuLgOrE: sure
<FuLgOrE> cool thx
<FuLgOrE> rsalveti: Tassadar gave me the information how to fix the long booting time: [22:05] <Tassadar> FuLgOrE: if you know how to change kernel command line in boot.img, you can also speed up the boot - replace "console=ttyHS0something" with "console=tty0"
<rsalveti> right, just not sure yet what is causing that
<Tassadar> I'm waiting for gerrit, so that I can submit it
<rsalveti> might be a kernel config
<rsalveti> I'm just pushing the repos for review as we speak
<Tassadar> rsalveti: it does the same thing on android - when something writes stdout in init, it goes to /dev/console, which goes to the serial console driver, which blocks for 30s if nothing is connected to UART on the device
<rsalveti> right
<FuLgOrE> sounds good. I also hope the sound issue can be fixed soon. :)
<Tassadar> don't even ask how long it took for me to figure this out -.-
<FuLgOrE> good luck to all of you!
<cwayne_> stgraber, ping
<stgraber> cwayne_: pong
<cwayne_> stgraber, hey, is there any way to flash the custom tarball without it being signed, without having to fastboot flash a hacked recovery?
<cwayne_> like some sort of developer mode or something
<FuLgOrE> see you, guys. bye
<cwayne_> asking for when people try out the customization stuff themselves, and want to try it on a phone locally
<stgraber> cwayne_: well, you could remount your device read-write, then just unpack the custom tarball on top of /
<stgraber> cwayne_: if a full tarball, first wipe /custom and then unpack the tarball
<cwayne_> but there's no official mechanism planned? like a dev-mode or anything?
<stgraber> cwayne_: no
<cwayne_> stgraber, hm, ok thanks
<dpm> hi thostr_, so I shared the alarms notification screenshot with nik90 (who was quite happy with it :) - regarding the notification sound, he was mentioning: " the alarms API by default uses the default ringtone unless I (user) specifies it"
<nik90> dpm: oh btw, what happens when you click the show button in that notification? Does it open the alarms page?
<mterry> elopio, does your new click app install AP test use U1 credentials that are already in place?  I thought we wanted to test needing to open the system settings dialog
<kaimast> hi, is there a way to have custom page titles? i would like to have either an icon besides the name or a subtitle
<cwayne_> anyone tried phablet-screenshot on a manta?
<cwayne_> mhall119, ^
<cwayne_> where do i log bugs against sidestage? unity8?
<kaimast> ping: is there a way to have custom page titles? i would like to have either an icon besides the name or a subtitle
<Bray90820> If you don't care about a camera or bluetooth would you say ubuntu touch is good enough to be used as a daily driver on the 2012 nexus 7
<kaimast> Bray90820: if you don't rely on email or jabber you should be fine.
<Bray90820> Why email
<cwayne_> email's fine in the webapp
<Bray90820> You mean gmail?
<ogra_> fsvo fine :P
<kaimast> (only got a gnexus but I suppose performance should be fine)
<kaimast> what webapp cwayne_ ?
<cwayne_> kaimast, gmail, or any other web-based email should be fine
<ogra_> there is only gmail (as app) ...
<kaimast> oh i self host my mails and don't have a webapp... also i rely on mail notifications
<ogra_> though making a webapp for your preferred webmail is a matter of 10min
<kaimast> yeah maybe i should setup a webapp on my webspace. but still i wouldn't have any notifications
<ogra_> kaimast, i wish there was a properly working libimap :)
 * ogra_ would waste his weekends to writa a proper imap client 
<kaimast> well mail isn't even that important to me. but no im client is really a bummer
<kaimast> sadly i cannot find any time to work on xmpp-support :(
<ogra_> just write a plugin for firends
<ogra_> *friends
<kaimast> well friends is for microblogging not for im
<kaimast> i would expect the messaging-app to have xmpp support as it already uses telepathy
<kaimast> anyways there is still so much TODOs for friends that i cannot work on anything else
<kaimast> is there an unoffical channel for the gnexus now that support has ended? or some kind of community support?
<ogra_> i think here is best
<ogra_> ask on the mailing list if someone founded something like that
<kaimast> or is there maybe a way to build images yourself?
<ogra_> working on it :)
<kaimast> okay cool
<kaimast> the gnexus is still a really powerful device, don't really want to waste money on a new phone
<ogra_> well, did you use ubuntu touch ever on an N4 ?
<ogra_> it is like night and day
<kaimast> i had to disable mir on the gnexus and now it is really smooth
 * ogra_ has both ... but i would never use the gnex for daily use (which i do with the N4) 
<Tassadar> ogra_: by the way, when I tried to build that rootfs ZIP in trusty chroot (under debian), it failed after some time with this message http://hastebin.com/jekewamoye.vhdl
<Tassadar> I don't need to build it anymore, just thought maybe you're insterested in results of that script
<kaimast> ah you commented on that bug :D
<kaimast> so i guess you know of the mir problems
<sphinxuser> hello everyone, and I have a question: Is Nexus 7 2013 images being built on daily basis or is there any instructions on how to build one?
<kaimast> well i think it runs really smooth. apps need some time to startup but i can live with that
<ogra_> Tassadar, hmm, smells like you ended up with debian archive
<sphinxuser> and, BTW, Ubuntu Tocuh wiki says is doesn't support Nexus 2013 devices yet
<ogra_> Tassadar, thanks, i'll make sure that only ubuntu releases are allowed
<mhall119> cwayne_: I don't have a manta, so I don't know
<Tassadar> ogra_: qemu also shows this every now and then: "qemu: Unsupported syscall: 374"
<ogra_> sphinxuser, we are about to switch to an android 4.4 driver base, with that the old N7 will become unsupported and the 2013 version will become the default for the 7" form factor
<ogra_> Tassadar, yeah, ignore that ... :)
<Tassadar> thought so)
<ogra_> syscalls.h says "old kernel" for 374
<ogra_> (wether it checks for an old kernel or just is from an old kernel implementation isnt really clear to me, but both should be ignorable)
<sphinxuser> ogra_, so N7 2013 is not _yet_ supported? I've found an image on xda with Trusty Tahr for it
<ogra_> sphinxuser, we have some experimental images ... one sec
<ogra_> sphinxuser, read that thread https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06116.html
<ogra_> with luck we can switch next week, then the new N7 will be a supported target and be installable with the supported tools
<Tassadar> are you thinking of making maybe weekly builds to system-image system for N5? it works pretty well, even though you don't target it specifically
<sphinxuser> ogra_, thanks, I'll monitor that one then
<ogra_> sphinxuser, follow that one, but ignore point 5-11 and just use http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-4.4.2-mir.rootfs-armhf.zip, that has all the changes included
<ogra_> Tassadar, no, but rootstock will support it ... and i expect us to ship the android bits inside the android package actually
<elopio> mterry: it doesn't. We should have a test for all the user story, but that shouldn't be a part of the click scope project.
<elopio> maybe a part of ubuntu-test-cases.
<mterry> elopio, sorry, to be clear (because my original question was poorly worded), the current test doesn't open system-settings and make a new user and all that jazz?
<elopio> mterry: it talks directly to gi.repository.Accounts, and fakes the SSO server so we don't need a real user.
<elopio> next steps are to set up a job daily or something like that that uses the staging server.
<mterry> elopio, hrm.  The creation of a new user in the system-settings window was the bit that was failing with nested mode
<elopio> mterry: we have tests for the u1 credentials UI
<mterry> elopio, but we could add a new test that was more targeted for that kind of failure without actually going through the new user process...
<elopio> so what we are missing is a test that integrates everything.
<mterry> elopio, yeah, this was a weird failure situation though.  It specifically required the system-settings to be launched via dbus (not upstart) and then try to swipe it away
<elopio> mterry: but for that case, we don't really need the click scope, right?
<elopio> we can launch system settings via dbus from a python script.
<mterry> elopio, no we don't, I think the idea was just that it might be nice to test that flow anyway.  We can hack something up that does it more directly
<elopio> mterry: I think we need everything.
<mterry> elopio, what do you mean?
<elopio> I mean, this tests for the scope are required. And while writing them, now we have the helpers needed to test the user story that involves the system settings UI.
<kaimast> m( when i try to update cyanogenmod it reboots into ubuntu
<elopio> mterry: now I don't know what's more important to do next, write this high level test for the user story, or write the one for system settings launched from dbus?
<mterry> elopio, um, short term I'm super interested in just getting something that tests the dbus launched app's integration with Mir.  It's blocking the nested mode landing
<sphinxuser> updates doesn't seem to be working on N7 2013 (Settings -> Updates)
<mterry> elopio, I don't know how much more work that would be vs the high level test.  I'm assuming it would be faster?
<elopio> mterry: yes, probably. I can do it, I'll just need somebody to explain to me how to launch an app through dbus.
<elopio> do you have time tomorrow to work on it with me?
<mterry> elopio, I'm not sure what's happening in the code there, but yes, I can make time to help for sure
<kaimast> anybody else having problems iwth updateing android when dual booting?
<mterry> elopio, this stuff is priority #1 for me  :)
<elopio> mterry: ok, I'll ping you first thing tomorrow.
<gnuts> hello a quick question, sorry if it has been answered. I've been googling and found out that touch will not be supported on the gen one nexus 7 any more, that only the 2013(flo) will be supported. the touch install page says that the 2013 is not supportedwhich is true?.
<dholbach> hey hey ralsina_, is 1237992 on your (or somebody's) radar right now?
<trump> Is it possible to install Touch on Galaxy Note 10.1 2014?
<charles> ChickenCutlass: ping
<kaimast> is there a way to just use apt-get on ubuntu touch?
<cwayne_> adb shell; mount -o rw,remount /; apt-get update; apt-get install foo
<cwayne_> kaimast, ^
<cwayne_> not recommended though
<cwayne_> can break OTA updates etc
<kaimast> they are broken for me anywas
<kaimast> i always get some signature error
<kaimast> guess it is ubuntus way of telling me that the gnexus isn't supported anymore
<cwayne_> it still is for now AFAIK
<kaimast> mmmh no idea what is going on then
<ChickenCutlass> charles: pong
<trump> Do Ubuntu Touch use the kernel which is on the device or use its own kernel?
<harris> who pinged me
<harris> hi is the nexus 7 2013 getting 14.04
<cwayne_> harris, yes
<harris> is there a wiki link
<harris> cwayne_,
<gnuts> Hello everyone,nexus 7 youplease point me to an image for the  (2013)?
<gnuts> Sorry, that was supposed to read: Hello everyone, could someone please point me to an image for the nexus 7  (2013)?
<harris> yea i have nexus 7 2013 looking fo too
<ajalkane_> howto ssh into ubuntu touch emulator?
<popey> ajalkane_: adb shell sudo -u phablet start ssh
<popey> we dont ship with ssh enabled by default I believe
<popey> might be able to adb shell start ssh
<harris> popey,  what does the ubuntu touch emulater do
<ajalkane_> popey: I'm getting "error: device not found". I'm pretty sure I got this working with "adb forward ..." instruction from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator earlier
<ajalkane_> But now I'm just getting error
<popey> shouldn't need adb forward
<popey> well, you can do it that way
<popey> harris: emulates a phone basically
<harris> is it an app and do you need root
<popey> it's a package you install
<harris> on phone on desktop?
<popey> desktop/laptop
<harris> and it turns laptop into phone cool how do i try
<popey> no
<popey> it emulates a phone in a window
<ajalkane_> I'm just getting error: device not found, no matter if I run the command on phablet or desktop
<kaimast> uuh haptic feedback :)
<harris> ok how do i try
<popey> there's a package called ubuntu-emulator in trusty
<popey> ajalkane_: i think that guide may be outdated. .. let me see
<popey> ajalkane_: does adb shell work?
<harris> i have a nexus 7 2013 will it get fully stable ubuntu touch 14.04
<harris> error: device not found
<ajalkane_> popey: I'm logged into phablet@ubuntu-phablet, I assume that's the adb shell
<popey> ajalkane_: cool
<popey> ajalkane_: inside there, just do "start ssh" - what happens?
<ajalkane_> popey: "unknown job: ssh"
<popey> ajalkane_: oh, "start sshd"?
<ajalkane_> Same result
<popey> charles: I have an oddity on my desktop. I am seeing click info com.ubuntu.clock (amongst a lot of other stuff) running as lightdm.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6875703/
<harris> i ran adb shell sudo -u phablet start ssh
<harris> i got a device not found error
<cwayne_> plars, any idea whats going on with the tests? lots of failures
<charles> popey: indicator-datetime was running click to get the manifest info of com.ubuntu.clock to get its icon name; that's been fixed in the alarms branch that's pending
<popey> charles: ok
<charles> so that's a side-effect of indicator-datetime being on that list
<ajalkane_> I did in phablet apt-get install ssh, but still star ssh[d] fails
<ajalkane_> * start
<popey> hmm
<popey> sorry, i don't know, not used the emulator much yet. will have a play
<plars> cwayne: yes, known problem
<plars> cwayne: it should be all system-settle stuff for the most part
<plars> cwayne: see ubuntu-ci-eng for the discussion on it
<ajalkane_> in anyway, I'd imagine some forwarding needs to be done, otherwise how could I connect in the same host to the emulator. But the damn device not found bugs me
<popey> charles: running click repeatedly is eating my battery ☹
 * popey sudo killall -u lightdm
<harris> i got a device not found error
<kaimast> irgs:  unable to make backup link of `./lib/udev/rules.d/70-android.rules' before installing new version: Invalid cross-device link
<kaimast> think this broke something :D
<popey> ajalkane_: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo service ssh start
<popey> ssh start/running, process 1315
<ajalkane_> popey: that worked. But still, how can I after that ssh into the emulator from desktop?
<popey> ajalkane_: the adb forward should work
<ajalkane_> popey: I'm still getting "error: device not found"
<popey> i think this is a question for xnox ajalkane_ ☹
<xnox> ajalkane_: no ssh support on the emulator, use adb only.
<popey> ah, thanks xnox
<xnox> ajalkane_: and even if we enable it, it will be painfully slow as it will do text translation of raw ssh packets into faked up 3G networking over text based qemu pipe =/
<ajalkane_> xnox: basically I want to transfer a click package to the emulator. What's the correct procedure for that?
<xnox> kaimast: don't use apt to upgrade images, use system-image upgrade. In case of emulator, start a new one.
<xnox> ajalkane_: adb push foo.click /home/phablet/
<xnox> ajalkane_: similarly there is adb pull command to copy files off emulator back to your machine.
<ajalkane_> xnox: I'm getting "error: device not found"
<ajalkane_> adb push com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-importer_0.1_all.click /home/phablet/
<ajalkane_> error: device not found
<xnox> ajalkane_: well what does $ adb devices, say?
<xnox> ajalkane_: and is your emulator running?!
<xnox> (it should fully boot to unity8 lock screen)
<xnox> (and not be frozen)
<ajalkane_> xnox: empty listing... but now it seems emulator is showing black screen. I'll try rebooting it.
<harris> xnox,  what about here
<xnox> harris: read my messages above, do not use nor rely on ssh. Just use adb, it's more reliable.
<harris> adb devices showed a blank list
<xnox> harris: and also follow steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<xnox> harris: well, then you don't have any device connected nor any emulator running on the machine where you are running adb devices.
<harris> harrisrubin@harrisrubin-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP296UA-ABA:~$
<harris> how do i start the emulator
<harris> xnox, ^^^
<xnox>  harris https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<harris> what section
<barry> thomi: hi!  getting back to py3 ap now.  any thoughts on https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/window-mocker/py3qt5/+merge/204238 ?
<thomi> hi barry, I've been sick with the flu for a while, so I may be a little slow today :)
<thomi> barry: how does this block your AP branch?
<thomi> oh, because the tests don't pass  without window-mocker in py3 land
<barry> thomi: bummer!  hope you're feeling better.  ... yep
<thomi> barry: cgoldberg's branch makes windowmocker py3 *and* Qt5, which we need anyway, so can we not merge his branch?
<barry> thomi: yeah, mine does the same.  iiuc, cgoldberg's branch makes py2/py3 optional and qt4/qt5 optional.  i can't speak to the utility of the latter, but i definitely think it should be py3 only
<barry> (given that we want to eradicate py2 from touch)
<thomi> barry: we can't make it py2 only because unity7 uses the API, and it's py2 only. I don't see a problem with it being bilingual?
<thomi> ahhh
<thomi> hmm
<thomi> well, it won't get installed by default, and none of the Touch acceptance test suites will need it
<barry> thomi: does unity7 use window-mocker as other than an application?  i.e. it exports an importable api?
<thomi> just autopilot itself, so perhaps we can get away with installing that one py2 library in that one case?
<thomi> barry: yeah, it uses the python API.
<thomi> IIRC, it creates a Gtk plugin that does things only the Gtk toolkit can (odd window states and soforth)
<barry> thomi: then i guess we do need the library to be (temporarily) bilingual.  but /usr/bin/window-mocker should be py3
<barry> thomi: i could only find it being used as an app, i.e. exec'ing /usr/bin/window-mocker
<thomi> barry: let me checkout lp:unity, and make sure my information is still up to date, one second
<barry> np
<thomi> my internet is so... slow...
<barry> ;}
<thomi> still fetching unity
<cwayne_> thomi, any update on the ual stuff in ap?
<thomi> cwayne_: I'm actively working on it. It's... a lot more work than I expected :-/
<thomi> cwayne_: it's got a few dependencies as well, but it should be there before too long
<cwayne_> thomi, awesome, thanks :)
<thomi> sorry for the delay!
<barry> thomi: yeesh.  lp:unity is *huge*
<thomi> they must be hiding something in there...
<thomi> yay! finished
<barry> thomi: yep, i got it too.  okay, if i'm reading the code correctly, it's crazy :)  it imports windowmocker just to see if it's available.  there are definitely better ways to do that
<thomi> barry: in test_search.py
<thomi> barry: hmmm, so I can't find that code any more
<thomi> bschaefer: do you remember writing that? It hink it was you? ^^
<barry> thomi: yeah, the only *import* of windowmocker i could find was in tests/autopilot/unity/tests/__init__.py, but see above
<thomi> bschaefer: the window-mocker Gtk backend that did funny window states for the unity7 AP test suite?
<bschaefer> writing which thing
<barry> and if all it does is exec /usr/bin/window-mocker, then it doesn't matter.  imports *should* be the only thing that matters
<olli> do we support Raspberry Pi or other similar boards with Ubuntu Touch?
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm i don't remember writing the window mocker
<thomi> barry: agreed.  I want to be sure though, let's see if bschaefer's memory is better than mine
<olli> ogra_, rsalveti ^?
 * barry nods
<thomi> hmmmmm
 * rsalveti reads
<rsalveti> olli: no, we only support devices that are >= armv7
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-05
<rsalveti> there are quite a few development boards that are compatible
<rsalveti> just not raspb pi
<olli> rsalveti, know of any board that are compatible
<thomi> barry: ok, so IIRC, cgoldberg's branch ships two binary packages, so you can choose which you want to install. doesn't that get you what you want anyway?
<bschaefer> thomi, do you have a file to look at? I seem to be missing what file you're talking about :)
<thomi> bschaefer: well, I'm asking because i thought it was in lp:unity, but I can't find it anymore
<thomi> maybe it got deleted, or maybe I just dreamed the whole thing
<bschaefer> haha, this would have been in the AP tests?
<barry> thomi: if eventually we can drop python-windowmocker *and* /usr/bin/window-mocker is python3, then i can live with that for now
<thomi> barry: well, I think it's probably /usr/bin/window-mocker3, but yeah :)
<thomi> bschaefer: yeah
<rsalveti> olli: beaglebone, beagleboard, wandboard, quickstart, pandaboard...
<olli> rsalveti, thx
<thomi> bschaefer: IIRC, we had some failures with the launcher and Gtk apps that had odd X11 window flags set
<rsalveti> olli: http://www.cnx-software.com/development-kits/linux-development-boards/
<bschaefer> thomi, right, we had an issue where umm gtk patched their calc program
<thomi> bschaefer: so you wrote a window-mocker Gtk backend that allowed you to set those odd window-flags
<bschaefer> to only allow 1 instance
<thomi> no, this was different
<thomi> ahh well, it seems like we'll keep the py2 version around for unity7 for a while anyway :)
<barry> thomi: yeah, except that i don't think we want both.  but if that's the most expedient way to move this transition forward, then i can live with it for now.  we just need to get things unblocked :/
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm
<bschaefer> thomi, sadface, no bells are ringing at all in my head...
<thomi> barry: I don't understand why we don't want both
<thomi> bschaefer: no worries, thanks for the help anyway
<thomi> barry: I can understand not wanting both installed (or either installed 99% of the time, TBH)
<bschaefer> thomi, you're welcome!
<barry> thomi: for the short term, if necessary, that's okay.  but in the long term, we need to get rid of the py2 version and move all the deps off of it, otherwise we'll still be pulling in python2
<thomi> barry: but to cut off py2 support for no good technical reason (none that I can see, anyway)
<thomi> barry: but only if you install the python2 package... if nothing uses it, then the worst case is there's a pakcage in the archive that nobody installs :)
<barry> thomi: right, the point was whether anything imported windowmocker as a module.  if it's just an executable you run, then it doesn't matter.  if you import it, then yeah, we need both for now.  unity7 *does* import windowmocker, but for silly reasons that could be fixed ;)
<thomi> yeah
<barry> thomi: okay, i really don't care whose mp wins, as long as we have a path forward ;)  at worst, we'll carry py2 cruft around we don't need for a while.  let me review cgoldberg's branch and if there's anything i think missing, i will comment on his mp.
<barry> thomi: eod for me now though.  i'll do this first thing in the morning
<thomi> barry: thanks. I'll be on national holiday tomorrow
<thomi> barry: I've already reviewed his branch, I think it's good to go
<barry> thomi: then jfdi! :)
<barry> thomi: i can always mp any repairs later, if necessary
<thomi> heh
<yanboyang> rom may flash stock recovery on boot.fix? I don't know i need choose yes-disable recovery flash or No?
<matv1> question @anyone from canonical:
<matv1> is it a designchoice to have apps start with the bottom menu open?
<principiante> Hi everybody.
<principiante> I have a question
<matv1> @principiante go ahead and ask
<principiante> Is possible install ubuntu touch on ipad 2?
<nhaines> principiante: if it's not on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices , no one has done it before.
<matv1> I dont think so. not with very major recoding
<nhaines> principiante: and if Android doesn't run on it, it's probably not possible.
<nhaines> matv1: yes, they are testing toolbar discovery.  So at the moment, the toolbar starts opened, and then collapses after some seconds.  It's not the final decided solution.
<matv1> ahah glad to hear you were waiting for my feedback to make the final decision :)
<matv1> i dont like it btw
<matv1> nhaines do u know if its an all or nothing choice?
<matv1> i mean should it work for either all apps or none?
<RAOF> principiante_: No, unless you can get an Android 4.3/4.4 build running on the iPad 2 first.
<principiante_> Android?.  You mena Idroid?
<principiante_> mean*
<principiante_> I have an ipad 2, but it is a brick and I cant use it
<DonkeyHotei> why is it a brick?
<nhaines> matv1: it's a framework decision, so it is for all apps with toolbars.
<nhaines> matv1: I don't think anybody likes it, but I don't think anything's been done about it since it was implemented as a test.
<nhaines> principiante_: no, we mean Android 4.4.  Cyanogenmod, specifically.
<matv1> nhaines can you briefly enlighten me about what the advantage would be?
<RAOF> principiante_: I mean Android - (the current) Ubuntu Touch builds use the Android low-level infrastructure.
<nhaines> matv1: that users can see that there is a toolbar with extra commands available, and that they can swipe up from the bottom of the screen to access it.
<matv1> okay
<matv1> anyone would have worked that out after 5 minutes imo
<nhaines> matv1: it's the same reason when you launch a desktop application in Unity, the application's menu shows for 3 seconds and then fades to the application title.
<RAOF> Only if they *try* for 5 minutes.
<nhaines> matv1: what RAOF said.
<matv1> mhm
<matv1> alright. lets wait and see
<nhaines> matv1: if you have some alternate ideas for how to improve toolbar discovery, please post on the mailing list.  :)
<nhaines> (I don't like the current behavior, but I don't have any suggestions, either.)
<matv1> nhaines I will think about it certainly
<nhaines> matv1: great.  :)
<matv1> still another Q : i was abraod the other day. I found no way of getting dataroaming to work. Is that a known bug? didnt see anything on LP but maybe i missed it
<FuuqUmist> when is ubuntu touch finally going to be released?
<FuuqUmist> like on new devices
<principiante_> My ipad 2, just on and the setup screen appears and asks me to connect to itunes. I connect to itunes and asks me the apple id and password. This second ipad buy it online and not the apple id and password.
<nhaines> FuuqUmist: that is up to each individual hardware vendor to announce and decide.
<nhaines> matv1: that's a good question!  I just don't know about that one.  It's probably worth filing a bug or posting about on the ubuntu-phone mailing list, because it's easily overlooked but an important feature.
<RAOF> Yeah. Data roaming is not going to be tested by everyday use :)
<matv1> mhaines. okay i will. I did bug reports on LP before but they took ages to even get triaged though
<matv1> is the mailing list better for that?
<nhaines> matv1: this is a feature request, probably against ubuntu-system-settings.  It's just a tracking bug, but make sure to post about it too.  :)
<matv1> nhaines okay
<matv1> nhaines. a feature request?? are you sure?
<matv1> all the settings to sugest it should work are there
<matv1> They just dont work
<matv1> for me
<matv1> are those config settings just placeholders?
<matv1> I thought we didnt do that anymore?
<nhaines> Yes, place holders until they can be integrated into the backend, and not everything is even possible yet.
<matv1> nhaines I see. thank you
<nhaines> If it's important to you, I'd get on the mailing list and ask about it.
<principiante_> Thank you guys.
<matv1> i am assuming you live in the states :) when you live in europe dataroaming will be a must have for very many people imo
<matv1> i will get it on the mailing list
<nhaines> matv1: yes, the last time I was out of the country, I made sure data roaming was off (a very important feature!) but now that T-Mobile has free international roaming data, the next time I am out of country I will want to have it on (equally important feature! ;) ).
<matv1> nhaines: agree! thnks again, I will get both points on the mailing list tomorow
<GMAN> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit. I tried installing the fastboot package for installing on the phone and got the following error
<GMAN> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package android-tools-adb is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  Package android-tools-fastboot is not available, but is r
<GMAN> How do you install the phablet tools?
<gnuts> News says nexus 7 (2013) will be supported, install page says nexus 7 (2013) is not supported, which is true?
<nhaines> gnuts: both are true.
<gnuts> righteous.
<nhaines> Nexus 7 (2013) testing has been ongoing for two or three weeks now, and is not finished.
<gnuts> I'm thinking of buying one for this, sounds like 2013 is the way to go.
<gnuts> is there a preview to play with?
<nhaines> If you are going to buy a tablet, yes, 2013 is the way to go.  (Also: the only one on sale.)
<gnuts> yes, but one can always pick up older hardware
<gnuts> nhaines: thank you.
<nhaines> gnuts: yes, but I think they're dropping support for the original Nexus.  I know my Galaxy Nexus is about to go.  :(
<nhaines> gnuts: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06116.html
<nhaines> Please know that once it's really stable, it'll be featured, so that link will get you Nexus 7 (2013) support, but it may not work very well.
<nhaines> Of course, you can always reflash Android at any time.  :)
<gnuts> thanks, i found one on craigslist, will go get it and try this out!
<nhaines> gnuts: great!  Good luck!  It should be really nice when Ubuntu 14.04 comes out.  :)  (the phone/tablet interface won't be an LTS)
<rww> hihi. I followed the instructions at https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06116.html . I sideloaded in (5) and rebooted, but I just get the Google logo and an unlocked padlock. What do?
<rww> oh, I redownloaded trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip and got a different md5sum, let's try that again...
<nhaines> rww: must be adaptive technology.
<yanboyang_> INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as /sbin/sh: getprop: not found
<yanboyang_> ERROR:phablet-flash:Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<rww> Boo, still getting the Google logo screen with an open padlock, following the instructions at https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06116.html , after step 5 (which I sideloaded in)
<return0> Are there any tablets with ubuntu or ubuntu touch preloaded yet?
<S-USA|Lubuntu> Nope.
<return0> any non-samsung ones which I can easily install it on yet?
<bef0rd> nexus 7 but not the last hw release, the older
<return0> Dell's new tablet looks REALLY good for ubuntu but there's no driver suprt :-/
<return0> And all those damn tegra things :-/
<return0> BLACKBERRY WHY YOU LOCK PLAYBOOK? They was stupid, people would ewat those up for andriod and ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> rsalveti: Long shot, but are you there?
<tvoss> pitti, good morning :)
<pitti> hey tvoss, wie gehts?
<kaimast> can i disable haptic feedback somehow? it is pretty annoying
<dikwan> hye
<timppa_> latest trusty seems to buggy!? Cannot open any software, settings etc...
<pitti> tvoss: I prepared a MP for the crash we discussed last week, now that location-api and platform-api are healthy again
<pitti> https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/platform-api/crash-without-hw/+merge/204838
<ogra_> timppa, known and being fixed
<timppa> ok, good! :) How can I update it once it is fixed?
<ogra_> commandline ;)
<timppa> ogra_: ok, it's fine
<ogra_> system-image-cli -v (note that the download doesnt have any output, just wait patiently)
<tvoss> pitti, yup, thank you ...
<timppa> ogra_: any eta on new image?
<ogra_> pitti, btw, your nbd issue ... what i did in the past was running an nbd server as a user with a port around 8000 and then connecting an nbd-client to localhost to the same port ...
<ogra_> pitti, that used to give me full control over the device
<pitti> ogra_: ah, I think I experimented with that, but it didn't get me that far; but thanks for pointing out, I'll try that again
<ogra_> timppa, not yet, hopoefully throughout the day
<pitti> ogra_: libguestfs is a rather heavy solution, I doubt that we can easily get it installed in DCs
<ogra_> pitti, not sure if wouter hasnt probably locked that down nowadays though
<timppa> ok, I think I'll need to swap my sim to another phone... :/ First time since 13.10 release...
<ogra_> (seems rather like a security hole)
<pitti> ogra_: how so?
<pitti> ogra_: I mean, I have the raw image accessible to my user already; but it's compressed, so you need the qemu logic to decode that
<ogra_> well i havent made up any attack idea :)
<ogra_> just smells a bit fishy to be able to work around a system restriction (only root can mount nbd usually)
<pitti> ogra_: yes; my guess is that with nbd-client you wouldn't mount them in the first place, but directly talk to the daemon
<ogra_> nbd-client just creates a new node in /dev ...
<tvoss> asac, just had the terminal tests passing
<ogra_> but using the way above, owned by the user running nbd server
<asac> tvoss: nice one
<kaimast> anybody has an idea waht could be the cause of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+bug/1276373
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1276373 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276373). The error has been logged
<ogra_> kaimast, thats why we dont support dist-upgrade on the resdonly images
<ogra_> *readonly
<ogra_> (dpkg uses hardlinks when replacing files ... hardlinks dont work across partition boundaries)
<kaimast> yeah i suppose i have to wipe the phone :/
<ogra_> sorry, but i have to wontfix it ...
<ogra_> (you could reopen it as whishlist against system-image perhaps, but since it is caused by a low level design decision i dont think there is any fix planned unless we probably change the image design)
<kaimast> nah its okay
<kaimast> i had this problem taht when i wanted to update cyanogenmod it always booted into ubuntu
<ogra_> i think xnox told me there are future plans (probably in the far future though) to make it work by using a dpkg overlay
<kaimast> i thought it may be resolved by a more recent version of ubuntu touch, but OTA updates didn work
<kaimast> that would be cool. especially for unsupported devices
<kaimast> thanks anways
<kaimast> will install the update via fastboot and hope that this works
<ogra_> kInOzAwA, regarding your other bug btw ... i think unity8 doesnt work with SF anymore
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> kaimast, ^^^^
<ogra_> sorry kInOzAwA
<kaimast> yeah i guess
<kaimast> using mir on Gnexus is painful
<ogra_> the wonderful world of PVR graphics
<ogra_>  :)
<kaimast> yay the cyanogenmod update worked. at least i can use android again (dist-upgrade also broke that :) )
<davmor2> Morning all
<mhr3_> ogra_, ehm, i just OTA updated and now the bootloader is asking me weird things, is that expected?
<mhr3_> it's asking me "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix?"
<ogra_> what does it ask you ? be careful if it wants to take you out to dinner or something ...
<ogra_> via OTA ?
<ogra_> thast weird
<ogra_> i didnt have that on my upgrade 2h ago
<mhr3_> the whole OTA process looks different though
<mhr3_> but that is probably just UI change
<ogra_> mhr3_, what device is that and from which image version did you come ?
<mhr3_> mako, trusty-proposed from yesterday
<ogra_> yeah, i had the nice new UI too here
<mhr3_> ogra_, it's a new device though, first time OTAing on it
<ogra_> the install should have put in the right recovery
<ogra_> btw, the image you are upgrading to is broken
<ogra_> (apps wont start at all)
<mhr3_> ah.. great :P
<tvoss> asac, didrocks, sil2100 found the issue: dbus-cpp is compiled with gcc 4.8 while location service is 4.7. Need to adjust dbus-cpp to compile against 4.7 now
<ogra_> tvoss, why not the other way round ?
<mhr3_> ogra_, anyway, i guess i just tell it that it's ok?
<ogra_> mhr3_, well, if it breaks you need to re-flash ... no biggie i guess
<tvoss> ogra_, because platform-api is stuck with 4.7
<sil2100> tvoss: so, would it be enough that we rebuild location-service with gcc 4.8? Or do we need platform-api be rebuilt with 4.8 as well?
 * ogra_ isnt sure what "stock recovery" means in that context ... you need the ubuntu recovery 
<tvoss> sil2100, that would require platform-api to be transitioned to 4.8, too. Easier to adjust dbus-cpp to be compiled with 4.7
<ogra_> sil2100, well, there might be a reason for platform-api keeping 4.7 (it stretches into the android side iirc)
<ogra_> better wait for ricmm and rsalveti to be around
<sil2100> ogra_: ok
<mhr3_> ogra_, hm, well, things seem to work... minus the launching of the apps
<ogra_> for the time being i think tvoss has the right plan ...
<sil2100> tvoss: so... let's rebuild dbus-cpp then
<ogra_> will just be one more package to transition
<tvoss> sil2100, on my way
<tvoss> sil2100, dpkg-buildpackage running on host
<sil2100> tvoss: thanks! Nice catch!
<tvoss> sil2100, asac, didrocks it is reproducible on the host, too
<ogra_> mhr3_, for the next upgrade: adb shell system-image-cli -v ... and be patient, the download doesnt print anything
<mhr3_> ogra_, does that enable some extra logging?
<ogra_> mhr3_, -v does, but not for the download manager, only for system-image itself
<mhr3_> ogra_, right, hopefully i won't forget :)
<OttOmanTR> ogra_: Is there any Ubuntu Touch phone announced?
<OttOmanTR> I was expecting something in CES 2014
<asac> tvoss: thats the reason for the looping?
<asac> do you know why?
<asac> feels like it shouldnt cause troubles to combine 4.7 and 4.8 binaries
<ogra_> OttOmanTR, nope, not yet
<tvoss> asac, it's not looping, there is an abi mismatch for libstdc++, testing locally that building everything with gcc 4.7 actually fixes the issue
<asac> tvoss: really? feels like something we might want to investigate
<tvoss> asac, we already know about that issue, and yes, transitioning platform api to 4.8 is a long-standing task
<asac> tvoss: who is "we" ?
<asac> doko? steve?
<tvoss> asac, we as in phonedations, and an abi mismatch and issues arising from mixing gcc versions is kind of expected
<asac> i am not sure all agree with that :)
<asac> we should run that through slangasek and doko
<tvoss> asac, sure, happy to put that on my plate
<asac> lets see when he gets on
<asac> tvoss: #ubuntu-devel :)
<nocomp> hi
<nocomp> anybody here confident with the emulator?
<nocomp> i have an issue when i run the mka command
<nocomp> following these instructions
<nocomp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<ogra_> in the ubuntu emulator ?
<nocomp> hi ogra_
<nocomp> i get this error
<ogra_> note that wikipages might be outdated :)
<nocomp> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<nocomp> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<nocomp> make: *** [/home/nocomp/ubuntutouch/emulator/out/host/linux-x86/obj/lib/libGLES_CM_translator.so] Error 1
<FuLgOrE_> hi guys. I'm trying to get sound working on N5. I followed the porting guide on 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting' and created the right path with the correct named conf-file. i also copied the 'hifi' and 'voicecall' file. what should I do now? i guess I should modify the 'hw:....' sections. any ideas how I can set the right values? maybe one of the N5 guys here (Tassadar cwayne rsalveti shiggitay)?
<nocomp> never had an error in the whole process before
<nocomp> been ggogleing this error
<nocomp> no logs nowhere
<nocomp> :/
 * ogra_ has never built the emulator ... i'm a lazy bastard and just use the binaries
<ogra_> probably rsalveti can shed some ligt
<ogra_> *light too
<nocomp> you mean there is another alternative for run the emulator?
<ogra_> err, indeed
<nocomp> hmm
<rsalveti> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<rsalveti> that means you don't have a valid GL driver in your host
<nocomp> :/
<nocomp> i tried this
<ogra_> http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/
<rsalveti> do you have a broken nvidia/ati driver installation?
<rsalveti> otherwise that would be fixed by installing the mesa drivers
<nocomp> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-emulator
<rsalveti> libgl1-mesa-glx
<nocomp> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-emulator
<nocomp> oki
<nocomp> i try
<nocomp> thxx ogra_
<nocomp> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<nocomp> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 98 not upgraded.
<nocomp> nocomp@pirebox:~/ubuntutouch/emulator$
<ogra_> nocomp, hmm, i thought that was in some PPA for non-14.04 users
<nocomp> hmmm
<nocomp> lemme check
<nocomp> thxxx
<ogra_> "Alternatively, if you are running a stable release such as Ubuntu 13.10, you can install the emulator by manually downloading its packages first:
<ogra_> "
<ogra_> click on the "show me how"
<ogra_> it will show you how ;)
<nocomp> oki i ll have a look
<nocomp> thxxx
<nocomp> where do you see that ogra_  ?
<ogra_> nocomp, on the blogpost
<nocomp> k
<ogra_> in the "installing the emulator" paragraph
<FuLgOrE_> does anybody know how to exchange one word with another one in a text file in a very simple way?
<nocomp> FuLgOrE_, with text editor find and replace
<FuLgOrE_> ah, I'll do that with adb push and pull. should be the easiest way for me
<FuLgOrE_> then I can use gedit for find&replace
<ogra_> you could use sed ... but if you are not used to it it can cause more damage than being helpful
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE_: did you manage to convince WiFi not to get new mac address every time?
<ogra_> sergiusens, are you back today ? (i thought you were off til end of the week)
<sergiusens> ogra_, nope, just yesterday; that's ji
<sergiusens> jim
<FuLgOrE_> Tassadar: no, I didn't. First try was to add the /persist path to fstab. It mounted correctly but I guess too late. Second I used an updated system and deleted everything below SWAP in fstab to let it recreate automatically. this made the same. It mounts too late. than I unmounted the /persist and created the /persist/wifi/.macaddr in the / mount point
<FuLgOrE_> nothing helped
<FuLgOrE_> but rsalveti is working on a fix
<rsalveti> yup, still in progress
<rsalveti> doing many things in parallel
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, then i'll hand off fixing bug 1275690 to you (i was planning to look into it later today)
<ubot5> bug 1275690 in qtmultimedia-opensource-src-touch (Ubuntu) "qtmultimedia-touch packages don't uninstall cleanly" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275690
<rsalveti> also trying to publish the entire source code
<FuLgOrE_> my last try could have failed because I maybe used the wrong .macaddr file (I created one by myself, a simple text file)
<FuLgOrE_> and my linux knowledge is very limited
<sergiusens> ogra_, why is that critical anyways? It's a non supported use case and for read only only?
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, the QA team hacked together weird scripts to work around it for their Qt 5,2 testing ...
<ogra_> we should make sure to have the package DTRT ...
<ogra_> and its a trivial task of renaming the files
<rsalveti> would be nice to get that fixed for a clean QA and transition
<sergiusens> oh well
<ogra_> sergiusens, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6826187/
<sergiusens> rsalveti, wrt to clean transition, shouldn't they be building an image with the ppa added?
<ogra_> sergiusens, working on that
<ogra_> there is no tool to do that atm
 * ogra_ is finishing the rootstock system-image support today
<ogra_> and i'll provide them images then
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup, but we need to make sure people can test it without any hacks before we do the switch
<sergiusens> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> when opening the bug link :-P
<rsalveti> it's giving a lot of timeouts
<ogra_> db server upgrade
<ogra_> the fallback machine is slow ... should be better soon
<rsalveti> actually, it's down now
<ogra_> sergiusens, well,, my comment just says that the postrm files need to be moved to prerm files ... (simple rename) since else the dpkg-divert --remove runs after the files are gone ... which will cause the diversion to stay
<ogra_> (no need to open the bug for that ;) )
<sergiusens> ogra_, right; I can't branch the pkg branch either :-P
<ogra_> hah
<om26er> sil2100, ping
<om26er> didrocks, hey! is there a new image to test today ?
<om26er> or are we testing a new image ?
<FuLgOrE_> rsalveti: regarding the wifi bug on N5. do you already have an idea how to fix that? do you think to recursive copy the /persist mmc... to the / mount point would temporary fix that?
<sil2100> om26er: hi!
<FuLgOrE_> ups... I shouldn't have made updates today. now I also have the problem that no app can work anymore :-/
<om26er> sil2100, same question, are we testing a new image ?
<sil2100> om26er: so, actually the current image is badly broken, so no testing until we get a new one with all the fixes built
<sil2100> om26er: we still wait for dbus-cpp fix from tvoss
<om26er> sil2100, so in a few hours ? or tomorrow ?
<sil2100> om26er: I would say in a few hours even (we hope)
<om26er> sil2100, asked since its a national holiday here and I came in to check if there is an image to test, so I guess I can relax ;)
<nocomp> raaaaaaaaaa can t find the bloody ppa
<nocomp> drives me mad
<mardy_> Laney: hi! Do you think there is a chance of getting the latest syncevolution (1.3.99.7) to Ubuntu Touch (I guess it will need to hit the desktop as well, then)?
<ogra_> nocomp, what ppa ?
<Laney> mardy: ummmmm is it a development release?
<mardy> Laney: mmm... it actually seems to be unreleased, let me check...
<nocomp> ogra_, for install the emulator
<ogra_> nocomp, didnt you read the page i gave you ?
<ogra_> http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/
<nocomp> you didn t gave me the page and couldn t find it
<mardy> Laney: so, it has been released on January 22nd; it's the last release candidate before 1.4
<nocomp> thxx i read
<ogra_> scroll to "Installing the emulator"
<nocomp> i check
<ogra_> then click on "show me how"
<nocomp> thxxxx
<ogra_> follow the 11 steps that expand when you click on "show me how"
<ogra_> (no PPA involved in that)
<popey> dpm: du -a /var | sort -n -r | head -n 10
<nocomp> perfect ogra_  seems to work
<nocomp> thxx a lot!
<ogra_> welcome
<FuLgOrE_> simply to copy the 3 ucm config files and exchange the hardware name to the correct one was a stupid idea. it didn't work. Is there a way so copy something from android or cyanogenmod to get sound working? how knows something about the UCM files?
<FuLgOrE_> -so+to
<oSoMoN> Mirv, hey, seen my e-mail about a fix for the crash in QtWebKit 5.2 ?
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, the only person that knows UCM in and out is diwic ... and he is really busy with other stuff
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, and android uses a different sound system
<ogra_> so copying anything over wont help
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_ thanks for the information. what a pitty. so it will take a while for an unsupported device to get such things working, I guess :-/
<ogra_> well, open a bug, attach amixer output etc to it ...
<ogra_> (there is a debugging alsa wikipage somewhere)
<ogra_> probably diwic finds the time to look into it if he has all data available easily
<FuLgOrE_> so nobody will be unhappy if I open a bug special for unsupported hardware?
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> open it against alsa-lib
<ogra_> and mention UCM in the description
<mardy> Laney: I talked to the maintainer now, he plans to release SyncEvolution 1.4 in 1-2 weeks
<mardy> bfiller: hi! Do you have some minutes to chat about SyncEvolution (here in IRC is good)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-extras/postrm_fix/+merge/204948
<rsalveti> sergiusens: did you test doing the manual upgrade?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i'm pretty sure you need to do it in prerm because else your files are gone
<rsalveti> right
<sergiusens> rsalveti, so want me to add the script ogra gave me without the force?
<ogra_> script ?
<rsalveti> the pastebin
<rsalveti> but basically, yeah
<nocomp> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<ogra_> i only wanted to show you the gross hack they use :)
<nocomp> emulator: Kernel parameters: qemu.gles=1 qemu=1 console=ttyS0 android.qemud=ttyS1 androidboot.console=ttyS2 ndns=1
<nocomp> emulator: Trace file name is not set
<nocomp> qemu: could not load initrd ''
<nocomp> emulator: User configuration saved to /home/nocomp/.android/emulator-user.ini
<nocomp> exit status 1
<nocomp> nocomp@pirebox:~/ubuntutouch/packages-emulator$
<sergiusens> ogra_, rsalveti read my bug comment, postrm should be fine
 * nocomp go hang himself
<kgunn> hey guys..anyone having manta charging issues ?
<rsalveti> kgunn: you need the right charger, that gives 2A
<ogra_> kgunn, not with the right charger
<kgunn> i'm using the one that came with it
<rsalveti> sergiusens: just trying installing your newer package then and remove it right after
<kgunn> ok, weird...just a bug...as soon as i unplugged the ui corrected to 100% :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ogra_ also https://wiki.debian.org/Adding%20and%20removing%20diversions ... I guess I might need both for upgrade support
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, that one failong --remove wouldnt explain why all the other diverts are still there
<rsalveti> yeah
<sergiusens> ogra_, let me run the pastebin without the hack
<ogra_> ignore the pastebin ... they run it without the packages installed at all
<ogra_> (they dpkg --force-all remove them)
<sergiusens> ogra_, yea, was going to do it withtout that part
<nocomp> ogra_,  if it s your website you linked me
<nocomp> there is an error
<sergiusens> ogra_, rsalveti there is no upgrade path for qtmultimedia-touch; we just need to remove it for using the newer qt stuff
<ogra_> sergiusens, from the debian page: "In postinst and prerm, remove the diversion."
<nocomp> replace ubuntu-emulator run myinstance by sudo ubuntu-emulator run myinstance
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, that's what I said
<ogra_> so just mv'ing your postrm files to prerm should do
<sergiusens> ogra_, but prerm should be needed for upgades
<ogra_> (and fixing the one false one)
<sergiusens> ogra_, cping instead I suppose
<ogra_> nocomp, its not mine ...
<nocomp> ok
<ogra_> nocomp, it is dpm owning that blog
<ogra_> sergiusens, cping would leave the postrm ... you dont need it
<bfiller> mardy: hey, sure what's up?
<nocomp> i ve left a comment
<nocomp> thxxx
<mardy> bfiller: so, SyncEvolution 1.4 (which contains the patches we need) will be released in 1-2 weeks
<mardy> bfiller: I believe that this means that it can be in 14.04
<dpm> nocomp, ogra_, which blog?
<mardy> bfiller: for the time being though, we need to find a way to let you and renato use it
<ogra_> dpm, the emulator quickstart guide
<dpm> ah, ok, what's up with it, something not working?
 * ogra_ hasnt tried the non trusty stuff ... since i am on trusty where it works 
<mardy> bfiller: do you have a PPA where I can put the package?
<ogra_> dpm, nocomp says there are issues
<ogra_> no idea which
<dpm> ok, nocomp, let me know if I need to update anything
<bfiller> mardy: yes
<bfiller> mardy: how about phablet-team ppa
<mardy> bfiller: if you don't want to rely on a PPA, I can try to backport the patches, but it might not be that easy, because there are several of them and I'm not sure if they rely on newer changes
<bfiller> mardy: https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa
<Laney> mardy: want to wait for that?
<bfiller> mardy: think uploading to ppa would be great so it's easier for us to test
<Laney> pre-release in a PPA, final in distro sounds good
<mardy> Laney: yes, since bfiller seems to be fine with using a PPA for the time being, the best thing is probably to wait for the 1.4 release
<Laney> nod, thanks
<mardy> bfiller: OK, then I'll work on packaging it for the PPA
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE_: putting that /persist/wifi/.somethingmacaddress file into initrd.img "fixes" the wifi, but it's just a workaround
<xnox> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/ appears to have broken icons.
<bfiller> mardy: thank you
<xnox> can i use qtcreator designer to drag and drop ubuntu qml components?
 * ogra_ wouldnt have thought xnox is a drag'n drop programmer :)
<xnox> ogra_: all changes i did to ubiquity i did in glade, no way i'm writting .xml by hand.
<xnox> ogra_: qml by hand is not that hard, but still is a pain to layout.
<xnox> ogra_: especially, when i don't know how it's going to look like.
<ogra_> yeah, i guess if the UI is complex that makes sense
<FuLgOrE_> Tassadar: thx. where to find the initrd.img? I have the 3 img-files boot recovery and system. and I also have the zip file with the shell script and the tar.gz container with the folder structure. I guess I should modify the ubuntu-touch zip, right?
<Tassadar> no
<Tassadar> one of the files is boot.img, right? Are you on Ubuntu system?
<FuLgOrE_> yes
<FuLgOrE_> twice yes :)
<Tassadar> sudo apt-get install abootimg
<Tassadar> you can unpack the boot.img by invoking abootimg -x boot.img
<FuLgOrE_> thx for the idea. I will read the man page from abootimg. I'll have a look. right now I try to create a bug for the sound issue but I need internet. because the touch-keyboard is crashed I cannot enter my wifi code -.- because I don't want to modify the config file every reboot I will try to fix the wifi thing first, thx :)
<Tassadar_> FuLgOrE_: random freezes, yaay. this notebook is probably dying already. What was the last message I sent in here?
<FuLgOrE_> you can unpack the boot.img by invoking abootimg -x boot.img
<nocomp> damm emulator is quite buggy :/ setting menu doesn t work :/
<FuLgOrE_> that was my last message:
<FuLgOrE_> thx for the idea. I will read the man page from abootimg. I'll have a look. right now I try to create a bug for the sound issue but I need internet. because the touch-keyboard is crashed I cannot enter my wifi code -.- because I don't want to modify the config file every reboot I will try to fix the wifi thing first, thx :)
<sergiusens> Mirv, hey, word is we still need to maintain the qtmultimedia touch package; there is no upgrade path for that one since the amount of diversions needed is crazy; I'll work on a branch to get an upgrade path; in the meantime there's a patch so at least dist-upgrade doesn't break
<Tassadar_> FuLgOrE_: it even has abootimg-unpack-initrd  and abootimg-pack-initrd, which you can use to edit the initrd
<renato> mardy, this package will contains the service files?
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, to get your wlan settings from a laptop to the phone, use phablet-network
<ogra_> it will push the existing setup over to the phone
<Tassadar_> when you're done, just pack the initrd and then update the bootimg via abootimg -u boot.img -r initrd.img
<ogra_> no need to rely on the onscreen kbd
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_: phablet don't works for me now and I was not checking why, until now
<cyphermox_> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/dbus-cpp/properties-cpp-dev-depends/+merge/204959
<FuLgOrE_> Tassadar: after extracting boot.img I also get zImage and a bootimg.cfg. don't I have to include them in the command to pack the boot.img again?
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, just use the abootimg update function (see manpage) to update the pieces in the boot.img
<ogra_> ignore what you dont need
<FuLgOrE_> so I guess the cfg-file is the kernel command line. so I could fix the long booting time with your instruction as well :D
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_ i will check, thx :)
<Tassadar_> FuLgOrE_: right)
<Tassadar_> you might need to remove bootsize option from that .cfg file, abootimg is a bit unintuitive in this - it fails to create new boot image if the size differs, and well, it's gonna be different if you change it
<FuLgOrE_> ok thx
<Mirv> sergiusens: ah, ok, good to know. I did notice music playback wasn't seem to work (audiosink missing) with the new 5.2 stock qtmultimedia
<FuLgOrE_> is there a reason to use maxcpus=2 on a quadcore cpu?
<Tassadar_> FuLgOrE_: it may be just for boot or somethig, it certainly doesn't disable those two cores or something like that
<sergiusens> Mirv, I was hoping we  wouldn't need an upgrade path for this package; but we're still not ready
<mardy> renato: no. If you send me the link to the repository with your wrapper application, I can make a merge request with those files
<renato> mardy, ok, I do not have it yet :D, but I will send it to you as soon I create it
<FuLgOrE_> Tassadar: my boot.img is too small. Do you know how to make it bigger?
<FuLgOrE_> boot.img: updated is too big for the Boot Image (10637312 vs 10629120 bytes)
<Tassadar_> did you remove that bootsize from that .cfg file?
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE_: you might need to add that bootimg.cfg to abootimg via "-f bootimg.cfg"
<FuLgOrE_> I did that already
<FuLgOrE_> I'm thinking about generating a new boot.img but the manpage tells me something about a stage2.img. I'm not sure if the boot.img can be too big or that I can simply create a new and bigger boot.img
<Tassadar> okay, try it with create - bbootimg --create boot-new.img -f bootimg.cfg -k zImage -r initrd.img
<Tassadar> abootimg is just silly like that - it probably takes old bootsize from the existing boot.img, even though it is not specified in that config
<FuLgOrE_> ok, I will search for bbootimg :)
<Tassadar> no, abootimg
<Tassadar> sorry, typo)
<FuLgOrE_> oh :D
<Tassadar> I'm used to typing bbootimg, because that's what I use, but you should be fine with abootimg)
<FuLgOrE_> I just also realized that while googling :D
<FuLgOrE_> oh I didn't found any bbootimg
<FuLgOrE_> I'll try --create with abootimg
<Tassadar> I needed abootimg's functions as C library, so I wrote myself libbootimg, and bbootimg is a cli wrapper for it's functions. It is mostly compatible with abootimg, but uses that libbootimg I wrote.
<SBS> I own Samsung Galexy GT-S7562. (S Duos). Can I install Ubuntu Touch on my phone?
<SBS> Is any body there?
<FuLgOrE_> SBS: !devices
<FuLgOrE_> damn
<FuLgOrE_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<FuLgOrE_> Tassadar: sounds good, but I don't understand much from what you wrote ;)
<SBS> There only Nexus mobile are listed. No other make is in the list
<Tassadar> I simply rewrote abootimg because I needed to use it slighty differently and called it bbootimg, not that interesting really, just explaing why I typed bbootimg)
<SBS> Does Ubuntu touch support Samsung Galexy GT-S7562?
<ogra_> SBS, check the devices wikipage ... if it is not in the table there you might need to port it yourself
<FuLgOrE_> nice :)
<FuLgOrE_> booting is very fast now. thanks, Tassadar, ogra_ !
<FuLgOrE_> I'll check the mac
<Tassadar> (just a heads up: apt-get dist-upgrade can overwrite your initrd)
<ogra_> Tassadar, i disabled that recently
<FuLgOrE_> good to know
<ogra_> shouldnt anymore
<Tassadar> ogra_: so it doesn't flash boot image at all?
<ogra_> right
<FuLgOrE_> good for me :D
<Tassadar> good, I like that)
<ogra_> Tassadar, oh, sorry, that was only for the kernel part
 * ogra_ just checked his changes ... i mis-remembered 
<FuLgOrE_> nice, the mac keeps stable now :))
<ogra_> what did you do ?
<ogra_> compile the driver as module ?
<FuLgOrE_> I copied the .macaddr to my laptop, extracted the boot.img, unpacked the ramdisk, created the path /persist/wifi/ and copied the .macaddr inside. than I packed the ramdisk and created a new boot.img. all according to Tassadars nice description :)
<FuLgOrE_> it's just a temporary fix but it works at first :)
<FuLgOrE_> at the moment I have 'wlan23' so I'm very happy about that :D
<ogra_> ah, k
<cwayne_> greyback, hi, are there any logs particularly useful for attaching to sidestage bugs?
<mpt> Laney, are you still working on Brightness settings?
<Laney> I submitted the merge
<Laney> but in general
<greyback> cwayne: the $HOME/.cache/upstart/unity8.log could be handy
<pitti> ogra_: FTR:
<pitti> $ nbd-server 2000 /tmp/overlay.img -d
<pitti> Error: Could not set GID: Operation not permitted
<ogra_> pitti, ah, as i thought, wouter added some checks
<mpt> Laney, ok, I fixed the design for bug 1275699
<ubot5> bug 1275699 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Use of separators is inconsistent in "Brightness" vs. "Battery"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275699
<ogra_> pitti, oh, wait, you need a higher port i think
<pitti> 2000 is high
 * ogra_ thought the range ends somewhere at 6000
<pitti> and setgid() sounds unrelated to the port number
<ogra_> indeed
<pitti> ogra_: 0-1023 are privileged
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> (its a long time that i have fiddled with such stuff)
<pitti> ah, but qemu-nbd works as user
<pitti> $ nbd-client -l 127.0.0.1 20000
<pitti> Negotiation: .Error: It looks like you're trying to connect to an oldstyle server with a named export. This won't work.
<pitti> Exiting.
<pitti> ah, I slowly remember what made me discard that option back then :)
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_: I will open a bug for the sound issue another day, because it's 23:24 in china and I just write down what I did so that I can share the information
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, yeah, no hurry with that
<Laney> mpt: thanks
<Laney> you chose the change that means I don't have to change anything
<sam_> is the nexus 7 any good with ubuntu?
<ogra_> sam_, the N7 2013 will soon be our default device
<ogra_> (for the 7" class)
<sam_> is that gen 2?
<ogra_> the latest one, yes
<sam_> are all apps available on it?
<ogra_> the same apps as on the phone, yes
<ogra_> (they use the same appstore)
<sam_> so on 14.04 the ubuntu touch will be a stable release?
<ogra_> it is already stable enough for daily use ...
<ogra_> but still lacking features
<sam_> got it.
<sam_> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> by 14.04 there will be more features :)
<FuLgOrE_> so, tomorrow I can publish the instruction about the temporary fix for the wifi bug and the long booting time via mailing list (special thanks to Tassadar :)). Today I cannot send it because the chinese firewall blocks my email address -.-
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE_: you live in china?
<FuLgOrE_> yes
<ogra_> how long was the "long booting" taking ?
<FuLgOrE_> around 30 seconds longer, I would say
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE_: I'm gonna go there for a week to attend some student competition, I was wondering - how is it with the firewall, can I bypass it via ssh tunnel and not get arrested?
<ogra_> what did you do to fix it ?
<FuLgOrE_> in dmesg I could see the last entry before the 'break' at around 5.xxx and the next one at around 30.xxx
<Tassadar> ogra_: console=tty0 instead of ttyTheSerialConsole
<ogra_> oha
<Tassadar> UART driver in kernel blocks for 30s if nothing is connected to the physical port
<FuLgOrE_> both fixes are from Tassadar (nicht mit fremden Feder schmücken ;-))
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<ogra_> we need to take that into account if we provide hammerhead
<Tassadar> FuLgOrE_: I'm wondering about the legal aspect and not the technical (as in, I'm not asking if it works, I'm asking if I will get arrested if somebody finds out)
<FuLgOrE_> Tassadar: I don't know about the legal aspect but I can tell you that I know no foreigner who was arrested because of bypassing the firewall. It's not made to 'protect' foreigners ;-)
<SonikkuAmerica> rsalveti: I followed your call-for-testing instructions to the letter, and my device STILL boots into Android (flo)!
<Laney> Could somebody please try to run /usr/share/ofono/scripts/scan-for-operators on their phone?
<Laney> on the latest trusty-proposed, preferably
<mhall119> bzoltan: dbarth: I put up a temporary warning on developer.u.c about the PPA breakage, please let me know as son as that's fixed so I can take the notice down
<rsalveti> SonikkuAmerica: yeah, it's currently broken, trying to get that fixed later today
<SonikkuAmerica> rsalveti: OK
<bzoltan> mhall119: OK
<dbarth> mhall119: will do
<mhall119> thanks
<josepht> Laney: I've run it on my phone.  Mako with latest trusty-proposed.  I got kicked out of 'adb shell' and my settings screen is solid white now
<ogra_> josepht, yes, latest -proposed image is broken
<ogra_> if you actually use proposed, i would suggest checking http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ before upgrading
<josepht> ogra_: Laney asked for someone to run a script, so I did. :)
<Laney> josepht: umm!
<ogra_> josepht, right, just saying, apps not starting is known for this image
<Laney> your screen shouldn't have anything to do with it
<ogra_> that too :)
<Laney> ogra_: want to try for me?
<ogra_> Laney, if i'm near a phone again
<popey> Laney: how long does it take to run?
<popey> taking a while here
<Laney> if it works, like a little while
<ogra_> Laney, in a meeting and i dont have the phones in my office
<Laney> errors out for me
<Laney> ok
 * popey is running it
<ogra_> in 30min or so i can do
<popey> does it need to be run as phablet or root?
<popey> ooh, finished
<ogra_> root most likely
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879940/
<Laney> don't think root
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879941/
<popey> \o/ consecutive pastes
<josepht> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879950/
<Laney> so yours works
<popey> thats on trusty though
<Laney> and yours
<ogra_> Laney, root vs phablet
<FuLgOrE_> bye
<Laney> ogra_: no, it breaks in both cases for me
<ogra_> ow
<Laney> and I think it worked a few images ago
<Laney> (the u-s-s interface didn't though, that broke quite a while back)
 * Laney wah
<ogra_> shows me my provider just fine here
<Laney> on $latest?
<ogra_> (well, it did 1h ago)
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> with manually installed libprotobuf from this morning
<Laney> you mean system-settings -> cellular -> manual -> <click the next listitem>?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> just cellular
<Laney> oh right
<ogra_> it shows my current provider
<Laney> it's this page in particular
<Laney> the scanning operation
<ogra_> ah, k
<popey> works on 161
<Laney> UI?
<davmor2> Laney: reports
<davmor2> reported even
<Laney> yes, I was looking into fixing it :P
<Laney> but then the script stopped working :(
<popey> Laney: broke on 162
<Laney> the script?
<popey> yes
<Laney> nod, thanks
<popey> np
<ogra_> Laney, ofono didnt change in a while though
<ogra_> i suspect thats py2 vs py3 or so
<ogra_> (162 is from yesterday btw)
<popey> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879982/ fwiw
<Laney> popey: okay, thanks, I'll see what changed
<ogra_> Laney, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140204.changes
<ogra_> funnily nothing that looks relevant
<Laney> funny that
<Laney> could it be androidy things?
<ogra_> no android upload in recent times
<ogra_> (we pull from the package, you would see it on the -changes ML)
<Laney> yeah...
 * Laney groans
<ogra_> werid stuff
 * Laney looks for someone who works on ofono
<ogra_> awe_, ^^^^
<ogra_> awafaa, should the ofono scripts usually work reliable ?
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> awe_, ^^
<awafaa> heh, sorry for muddying the waters ogra_ :)
<ogra_> heh, sorry for the unrelated ping :)
<awe_> Laney, what's the question??
<ogra_> awe_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879982/
<Laney> awe_: We noticed that the scan-for-operators script in ofono is broken
<ogra_> awe_, it seems to work in image 161 ... but not in 162 ... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140204.changes the changes do not actually indicate that any change could have broken it
<awe_> hmmm, we have landed anything new in awhile...
<ogra_> yeah
<awe_> that's puzzling
<ogra_> see the .changes file
<ogra_> thats all that changed between the two images
<awe_> ogra_, looks like ofono is crashing
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> why would it though
<awe_> Laney, could you open a bug?  I can certainly take a look at this today, however I have a meeting in 15m
<ogra_> unliokely that mir or protobuf could cause that
<awe_> ogra_, did we land a new dbus?
<ogra_> no, see http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140204.changes
<awe_> ogra_, without examing the crash file and/or syslog, I'd just be guessing
<ogra_> that ius effectively the diff between the two images
<Laney> awe_: okay, what shall I include?
<ogra_> so it is either unreliable since a longer time or ... well ... cosmic rays ... pixiedust ... heisenbugs
<awe_> sure, but it could be some kind of race condition, and an earlier change might have caused it
<ogra_> yeah
<awe_> Laney, device/image #, steps-to-reproduce, /var/log/syslog, and if there's a crash file, and you know how to get a backtrace, that'd be super helpful
<Laney> there is no crash file
<awe_> hhmmm
<ogra_> Laney, do you see ofono running when you get the error ?
<Laney> it's still running, yeah
<Laney> can I run it in the foreground?
<ogra_> (or right before/after)
<Laney> root      1892  0.0  0.0   3788  1600 ?        Ss   Feb03   0:09 ofonod -p ril,rilmodem,provision,mbpi,nettime,mnclength,smshistory,push_notification
<awe_> Laney, you can, but you need to use the "-n" parameter to prevent it from dropping into the background
<Laney> okay, let me try that
<Laney> awe_: ofonod[23701]: ril_cops_list_cb: can't allocate ofono_network_operator
<awe_> sounds like memory starvation to me
<awe_> ogra_, has anyone done any memory usage analysis on touch images recently?
<Laney> Mem:          1871       1803         67          1        113        882
<Laney> -/+ buffers/cache:        807       1064
<ogra_> awe_, nope, but we want to drop swap with the switch to 4.4
<ogra_> awe_, that kind of forces one upon us
<awe_> yea, but sounds like dropping swap would make it worse, not better...
<awe_> I know we have folks looking at performance, boot-time analysis, ...
<Laney> woah
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6880100/
<Laney> I'm actually on image 160
<awe_> me thinks someone needs to start watching memory consumption
<ogra_> works fine for me on 164
<cyb3r> Hello, quick question. Is there any support for the 4.4 radio image?
<ogra_> cyb3r, not yet ... we are about to switch to a 4.4 base
<ogra_> (then we will even use it)
<cyb3r> Great, thanks!
<cyb3r> I just installed and an trying to get into the project.
<ogra_> cool, well stay around here then :)
<cyb3r> Ok, sounds like a good idea.
<Laney> awe_: bug #1276699
<ubot5> bug 1276699 in ofono (Ubuntu) "scan-for-operator script fails: org.ofono.Error.Failed: Operation failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276699
<cwayne_> dpm, hi, just wondering if theres any update on the call for translations?
<awe_> Thanks Laney!
<Laney> np
<cyb3r> Thanks ogra_. Just joined with my freenode account.
<Laney> awe_: what's the API for getting/setting the APN information?
<awe_> Laney, in a meeting... can I get back to you?
<Laney> yup
<dpm> hi cwayne_, I did the call a while ago do you mean if we have some stats about new translations that got done?
<cwayne_> dpm, yeah, sorry that's what i meant :)
<dpm> cwayne_, no worries, I was trying to get http://91.189.93.79:8081/stats/ to show stats for the phone (it's desktop-only right now), but it'll have to wait until at least next week
<dpm> that should give us a good overview of the languages completed and the exact translations that need to get done
<awe_> Laney, the APN information currently can be retrieved via the ofono DBus ConnectionManager interface
<awe_> take a look at the script /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts for details
<awe_> There are plans to expose the APNs via a Settings UI
<awe_> but AFAIK, this work hasn't yet started
<Laney> indeed, that's what I want to implement
<Laney> can I set via this API?
<awe_> Laney, have you discussed with Wellark?
<awe_> Wish I'd know this, as we just had a meeting about MMS support, and how we're going to be re-working the way we provision APNs
<Laney> nope
<Laney> I didn't know he would be working on it
<Laney> haven't done any work yet :-)
<sergiusens> Laney, creating a context: /usr/share/ofono/scripts/create-internet-context
<sergiusens> selecting is something we just talked about in the meeting with awe_ :-)
<Laney> mmm
<awe_> sergiusens, yes...just discussing with Laney on the other server
<shnapper> @awe_: hi, what is the status on apn settings? I'm asking because I've got no data connection. Would love to use UT as a daily driver but without internet it doesn't make sense :-(
<SonikkuAmerica> rsalveti: Also, will updates for flo be OTA?
<ogra_> SonikkuAmerica, as soon as we build the official images they will
<SonikkuAmerica> ogra_: And the official images will be labeled -armhf+flo ?
<ogra_> the official images will be installable with phablet-flash
<ogra_> (like all official ones)
<rww> I followed the instructions on the mailing list to install on my Nexus 7 2013. I sideloaded the .zip file it mentions and then rebooted, but it got stuck on the google-logo-with-padlock screen. Pointers for where I went wrong?
<ogra_> rww, did you adb shell touch /home/phablet/.display-mir ?
<rww> ogra_: nope
<ogra_> do that :)
<ogra_> (and reboot)
<rww> ah, okay. Will have a look in an hour or so when I'm reunited with it :)
<rww> thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> ogra_: I should've thought of that too... I didn't do that
<ogra_> there will be armhf+flo files but you shouldnt consume them directly
<SonikkuAmerica> ogra_: Got it. (I was referring to rsalveti 's instructions)
<SonikkuAmerica> I didn't realize I needed to do that before I rebooted
<ogra_> yeah, these images arent really what the official ones will look like
<ogra_> its one step before the actual thing ...
<awe_> shnapper, I don't have an ETA for the APN settings.  That said, if you're APN is not being automatically provisioned, filing a bug would be a good place to start
<SonikkuAmerica> Another question: When it says to add the ppa:rsalveti/ppa, is that done on the host or the device?
<ogra_> SonikkuAmerica, just sideload this zip http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-4.4.2-mir.rootfs-armhf.zip
<ogra_> it has all bits needed already
<SonikkuAmerica> ogra_: That has everything?
<ogra_> yep
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<ogra_> touching the .display-mir file is still needed
<ogra_> but nothing beyond that
<shnapper> awe_: didn't mean to ask for an ETA - sorry. Just curious about the current development. How's it going?
<SonikkuAmerica> ogra_: All right, if it works you've made my day :)
<ogra_> using it happily here
<shnapper> awe_: ...or maybe you're working on something different..
<awe_> shnapper, I'm responsible for the low-level telephony stack, but need to coordinate with all of the other components
<shnapper> awe_: okay. My android system is near perfect to my needs but I won't hesitate a minute to switch as soon as possible ;-)
<awe_> ok
<awe_> we're getting there...
<shnapper> awe_: Take your time and good luck
<awe_> thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> ogra_: OK, for some reason nothing is getting replaced when I sideload the image.
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> you did it from the ubuntu recovery that you fastboot flashed before ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh derp that's probably the source of my problems, I'm using TWRP
<SonikkuAmerica> (I did download the Ubuntu recovery from rsalveti's data area)
<ogra_> right, flash it
<ogra_> (no idea why TWRP wouldnt work though ... but i'm sure nobody tried it yet )
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, we can now say that with the latest TWRP for flo it doesn't work to the best of our knowledge...
<ogra_> yeah :)
<Tassadar> SonikkuAmerica: define "doesn't work" - what does it do?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, good point Tassadar - what happens is that it indicates that the ubuntu rootfs tarball is being copied and that UTouch is being deployed, it appears to complete, then I hit "Reboot system" and it loads Android at boot.
<Tassadar> if you're flashing only that rootfs, it won't do anything - that one just creates /data/ubuntu folder
<Tassadar> you have to flash the system ZIP too
<SonikkuAmerica> OK...
<ogra_> there is no system zip for the experimental images
<SonikkuAmerica> I was about to say that...
<Tassadar> or system.img, via fastboot
<Tassadar> and boot.img too
<ogra_> fastboot flash recovery, boot and system ... boot into recovery, pick "install zip from sideload" in the menu and adb sideload the rootfs zip from the url above
<ogra_> then boot, adb touch /home/phablet/.display-mir, adb reboot and you should be golden
<ogra_> *adb shell touch ...
<SonikkuAmerica> Hm, if I only read the instructions...
<Tassadar> anyway, I doubt that it's TWRP's fault, the android can't possibly boot if you flashed the boot.img
<SonikkuAmerica> Boot, recovery and system flashed. Sideloading up...
<SonikkuAmerica> ... complete. Now I reboot the system?
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, it worked! I have Ubuntu Touch! :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks guys!
<ogra_> enjoy :)
<jibel> tvoss, hey can you look at bug 1276782 . It is not fixed with 0.0.2+14.04.20140204-0ubuntu1 it even seems to be worst than before.
<ubot5> bug 1276782 in location-service (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-location-serviced uses 100% CPU" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276782
<tvoss> jibel, it's a different cause
<tvoss> jibel, but yeah, I'm on that
<jibel> tvoss, k, thanks
<rww> ogra_: I must be missing something here...
<ogra_> <ogra_> fastboot flash recovery, boot and system ... boot into recovery, pick "install zip from sideload" in the menu and adb sideload the rootfs zip from the url above
<ogra_> <ogra_> then boot, adb shell touch /home/phablet/.display-mir, adb reboot and you should be golden
<rww> ah, rootfs zip
<ogra_> rww, ^^^
<ogra_> thats essentially the process
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-4.4.2-mir.rootfs-armhf.zip
<ogra_> use this rootfs zip
<rww> yeah, I was using the one from the ML post instead. Downloading yours now :)
<jdstrand> kgunn: chrisccoulson is seeing different bhavior on n4 and n10. on n4 eglCreateCrontext isn't creating the context and isn't setting the error
<jdstrand> please feel free to discuss amongst yourselves :)
<kgunn> AlbertA: kdub ^
<kgunn> chrisccoulson: is this a specific application? or is this mir or X or ?
<kgunn> chrisccoulson: ah, jamie filled me in...said this is oxide (chrome webkit)
<chrisccoulson> kgunn, this is oxide. it fails to create an EGL context on the N4 for some reason (the check on line 71 of http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/ui/gl/gl_context_egl.cc fails)
<chrisccoulson> with no error code
<kgunn> chrisccoulson: ..will poke about for a moment
<kgunn> chrisccoulson: not real familiar, but just want to ask you some really elementary questions...
<ajalkane_> I'm trying to start-up the emulator, but I only get black screen. I get the emulator login terminal though, how could I fix or check what's wrong?
<ajalkane_> For what it's worth, the emulator used to work
<kgunn> chrisccoulson: so do you know for sure an egl lib is loaded under the hood ?
<popey> ajalkane_: if you login, is unity running?
<kgunn> e.g. you call create...but the lib might not even be there ?
<kgunn> sorry if you've already done this part :)
<chrisccoulson> kgunn, yes, that's done in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/view/head:/shared/gl/gl_implementation_linux.cc#L125  and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/view/head:/shared/ozone/oxide_ozone_surface_factory.cc#L72
<chrisccoulson> if that fails, then we don't set the GL platform to EGL, which is what is used in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/view/head:/shared/gl/gl_context_linux.cc#L30
<kgunn> chrisccoulson:  so on the n10 you get a context and you see what you want rendered on the screen?
<chrisccoulson> kgunn, we do
<ajalkane_> popey: "ps -ef | grep unity" shows nothing, so I guess no
<popey> ajalkane_: did you create the emulator image today?
<popey> ajalkane_: have a look in ~/.local/share/upstart for errors?
<chrisccoulson> kgunn, actually, i'm starting to think that the N10 is some sort of magicall fluke - we're passing an invalid display handle
<chrisccoulson> i've just discovered ;)
<ajalkane_> popey: nope, it's few weeks old. Should I recreate?
<popey> ajalkane_: newer is always nicer ☻
<kgunn> chrisccoulson: so this is oxide sitting on ozone sitting on ...Qt ?
<chrisccoulson> kgunn, yep :)
<kgunn> e.g. are they Qt surfaces ?
<kgunn> ah ok
<ajalkane_> popey: ok thanks, I'll try creating again.
<chrisccoulson> kgunn, sooooooo, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/view/head:/qt/core/common/oxide_qt_content_client.cc#L36 is returning 0x1 as a handle on both of my devices, which is what chromium passes to eglCreateContext
<chrisccoulson> i'm a bit confused why this works at all on one device though
<kgunn> chrisccoulson: that is super weird..both that a "random" handle seems to work & that you get no error in the other case
<chrisccoulson> oh, we don't implement QPlatformNativeInterface::nativeResourceForScreen() in qtubuntu
<chrisccoulson> so, i would definitely expect this to be broken. i'm just going to ignore the 1 device that works. we have 2 devices that don't work now
<chrisccoulson> kgunn, so, i wouldn't spend any time thinking about this for now. i'll ping you again if it's still broken after i fix this
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<kgunn> chrisccoulson: ok...may poke anyway...feel free to spew in #ubuntu-mir
<kgunn> they'll find it fascinating and probably get totally distracted :)
<rww> ogra_: while sideloading that zip: "Lost connection to Vold -- did it crash?"
<korla> hi folks! i'm trying to install to a nexus 4 from Fedora using the manual instructions at wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install -- having troubles, so first of all can someone confirm that those instructions do, in fact, work?
<ogra_> rww, vold ? that should not run in recovery at all
<rww> ogra_: then two E: lines and it went back to the recovery menu
<kgunn> chrisccoulson: wrt "oh, we don't implement QPlatformNativeInterface::nativeResourceForScreen() in qtubuntu" makes you wonder how anything works
<kgunn> :)
<ogra_> rww, are you sure you fastboot flashed the three files first ?
<chrisccoulson> kgunn, i guess not many people use this, as it's a private class anyway. we only use it because we have to ensure the EGL contexts used by the qml scenegraph and chromium's compositor get the same display handle, in order for context sharing to work
<rww> ogra_: yep, I guess something on the other .zip might have confused it. re-doing
<rww> ah, this looks more promising
<ajalkane_> popey: the .local/share/upstart should be in the phablet login right? There was no such file/directory. Same problem with black emulator screen with recreated instance
<ogra_> ajalkane_, the logs are in .cache/upstart/
<popey> ajalkane_: yes, unity runs as the phablet user, so in /home/phablet/.local/share is where you find all kinds of app (and unity) start logs
<popey> oh, sorry, my bad
<ajalkane_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/.cache/upstart$ less window-stack-bridge.log
<ajalkane_> Window Stack Bridge: Incorrect QPA environment for Ubuntu platform API
<ajalkane_> Could that be the problem?
<popey> I'd be looking at the most recently written logs in there
<korla> I guess i'll assume they do, for now. Next question: after running 'adb push trusty-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip', it says to run adb reboot recovery. It appears to install the zip, but it has been sitting on the "Google" screen for 15 minutes. Is this expected?
<ajalkane_> All the timestamps in the various files are the same, and the log entries themself do not have timestamps
<ajalkane> Argh... drives me crazy. Doing "less" in phablet and hitting Ctrl+C in there shuts down the emulator :P
<popey> oof
<popey> does adb shell not work?
<ajalkane> popey: adb shell should be run from host or inside phablet?
<popey> separate window
<popey> on host
<popey> just minimise the one that has a phablet logon prompt
<ajalkane> popey: oooh cool... doing that got the emulator working. Doh... so user error once again.
<popey> hehe
<ajalkane> Emulator seems faster than the last time I remember. Good job
<popey> yay
<popey> we'll have an x86 version soon
<popey> which should make this pain go away
<ajalkane> yay, sounds great
<ajalkane> This seems pretty usable already. I'm impressed.
<popey> thats good to hear
<kaimast> if you have modern hardware the emulator runs fine. on my i5 it is hardly slower than running natively on the gnexus
<kaimast> but on my old athlon machine it was painful :D
<ajalkane> I'm running inside VM so that brings another level of slowness
<kaimast> a vm inside a vm. inception
<ajalkane> yeah, one could make an action movie about this stuff
<ajalkane> So install a new click package with pkcon install-local, do I need to restart unity in the emulator or something for it to be visible as runnable app?
<popey> it should be visible if you search for it
<popey> using the search at the top
<ajalkane> popey: umm... the search doesn't seem to be accepting my keyboard input :P
<ajalkane> And there's no touch screen keyboard opened
<popey> oof
<popey> it should
<popey> the emulator can be a bit buggy, a bit like the galaxy nexus
<ajalkane> where do the .desktop files install from click packages? I tried looking at /usr/share/applications but didn't see the desktop file there
<popey> /home/phablet/.local/share/applications
<popey>  /usr/share/applications is used by pre-installed clicks
<ajalkane> popey: not there either
<popey> odd
<ajalkane> hmm... of course I installed as root so perhaps it went to root
<popey> ah
<popey> you should "sudo -u phablet -i"
<popey> and then use pkcon
<ajalkane> Thanks, that did it
<ajalkane> popey: is there some application in the image that uses Content-Hub that I can test File Manager with?
<ajalkane> I must say the Ubuntu touch UI seems really nice coming from N9. Seems really promising and something I'd like
<popey> ajalkane: seems there's a bug in the latest image
<charles> nik90: ping
<ajalkane> popey: would you mind I send you the File Manager click package that *might* work for testing? Most likely it won't though.
<nik90> charles: pong
<popey> sure ajalkane
 * popey updates his phone to #165 which should be working
<ogra_> yeah, 165 looks fine here
<ajalkane> popey: sen the mail. I'm out for today, let me know of the failures with e-mail with logs if possible
<ajalkane> * sent
<popey> ajalkane: will do
<charles> nik90: as per the discussion of alarmModel's index, looks like in ubuntu-ui-toolkit that's literally a row index number, so it's just a temporary
<charles> so there's no uid that both ubuntu-clock-app and indicator-datetime can both see, afaik
<tedg> popey, Did we have someone down to add a URL property to alarms?
<tedg> It seems that it's not there in the docs: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.Alarm/
<tedg> We need nik90 to set it in the clock app so that charles can get back to him in indicator-datetime
<nik90> tedg: I am here as well
<nik90> charles: yeah..shouldn't the url be generated by the alarm model to ensure that it is unique and also passed on to the EDS?
<nik90> charles: It will result in me changing how I access a particular alarm's details but that shouldn't be an issue
<tedg> nik90, I don't think it can do that by itself as it doesn't really know which app, and what URLs that app is registered for.
<tedg> nik90, I think that means the app has to do it itself.
<nik90> tedg: atm there isn't an url property exposed by the Alarms API for clock app to set.
<nik90> tedg: but I agree
<nik90> tedg: but I would rather prefer an approach where the app can send the appName to the Alarms API and then it generates the url
<tedg> nik90, Yeah, I think we need to fix that :-)
<dobey> does anyone know how to get the list of applications from /usr/share/applications with qt?
<tedg> nik90, The URL wouldn't include any extra information like which alarm then.
<dobey> does qt even have a way to do that? (i'm having trouble finding it if so)
<charles> ya. the agreement was for datetime to be a simple passthrough using the uris that it pulled from EDS, and filtering for "alarm:///"
<popey> dobey: you sure you want to get them from there? (there may also be .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications)
<dobey> popey: well, that was an example. i want to get them from all the xdg dirs
<popey> k
<dobey> popey: glib has a really nice api for doing this, but i don't see a way to do it in qt
<nik90> tedg: but it wouldn't be difficult for the Alarms API to prepend the app name to the url. Something like "Clock-App-Alarm#10" etc..
<dobey> which is leading me to the "i'm just going to have to use glib inside a qt app to do it"
<nik90> tedg: one other reason why I prefer that, to maintain the same url structure across all apps that can create alarms
<tedg> nik90, You shouldn't need to do that.  If you register for a url scheme, then that'll connect for free.  So you could register for "alarm" and then the URL could be "alarm:///10"
<nik90> tedg: ok
<tedg> popey, Can you find someone to add a URL property for us?
<popey> $someone?
<tedg> popey, SDK team
<nik90> tedg: zsombi is the one who works on the Alarms API, however I am guessing he will want to contact renato about the implementation
<popey> +1
<tedg> popey, Are both those folks in beer bribing distance for you?  ;-)
<popey> they are indeed
<nik90> popey: since you are all in the same place, can you reach out to zsombi about this? or should I?
<nik90> tedg: good point ;)
<popey> nik90: can you, and I'll poke him to take notice.
<popey> bzoltan: see above, can you please have zsombi look at this?
<popey> (pretty please)
<nik90> popey: alright. I will do that tomorrow morning, since I cannot find zsombi online
 * popey goes and slaps him
<popey> he's in a meeting, will poke after
<nik90> ok
<korla> thanks anyway, i guess i'll try flashing it with twrp
<dbarth> mhall119: pong; you can remove the warning on d.u.c; the SDK is installable again on all supported releases
<achiang> plars: ping?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-06
<rww> Woot, finally got this dang Nexus 7 2013 to boot Ubuntu
<rww> had to go back to basics and wipe *everything*, userdata and cache and all
<Sopheaks60> hi
<FuLgOrE_> bug 1276901
<ubot5> bug 1276901 in android (Ubuntu) "alsa-lib: UCM - hammerhead sound doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276901
<shahi> hello there!
<shahi> hi! can i install ubuntu on this phone
<shahi>     symphony xplorer w20  2G Network     GSM 900 / 1800     GPS     No     SIM     Dual SIM (Dual stand by)   Display  Type    TFT Capacitive Full touchscreen     Size   3.5 inch, (320x480) HVGA, (~171 ppi pixel density)     Multitouch    Yes, up to 2 fingers      Primary   2 MP, 1600x1200 pixels     Video    Yes, 30fps@D1     Secondary     No        OS     Android 2.3 Gingerbread     CPU     1 GHZ     GPU     PowerVR SGX531     S
<phommata> awesome rww
<divxclub> Hi guys ! One quicky if anyone knows. I see that original Nexus 7 no longer supported and initial release of UT will support  new Nexus 7 (VERY GOOD IDEA). On official Wiki I do see old installation instructions for original N7. Any idea when we'll be able to see a UT build designed for new Nexus 7 cause release day of 14.04 is not that far away (in relative term speaking). Thank you.
<FuLgOrE_> one question regarding the "lock-screen". what does the dot's in the circle mean/stand for?
<FuLgOrE_> I made a little mistake while filing bug 1276901 I wrote in the wrong version (12.04). I corrected it to 14.04. I hope the status can be changed back from "invalid"
<FuLgOrE_> bug 1276901
<ubot5> bug 1276901 in android (Ubuntu) "alsa-lib: UCM - hammerhead sound doesn't work" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276901
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, try to also attach "amixer scontents" ... scontrols only lists the devices but not the mixer levels
<ogra_> om26er, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=1
<didrocks> om26er: just saw you leaving!
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_: amixer: Mixer default load error: Operation not permitted
<FuLgOrE_> as root (adb shell)
<ogra_> seems it isnt initialized at all then
<FuLgOrE_> alsa-info shows me: no modules loaded :-/
<mhr3_> ogra_, more trouble with my mako, ran phablet-flash couple of minutes ago, and it did stuff, now it's telling me that it's waiting for the install to finish, but nothing's happening on the device, just black screen
<FuLgOrE_> damn:   1.952204]   No soundcards found.
<FuLgOrE_> from dmesg @ ogra_
<mhr3_> ogra_, and just now phablet-flash exit with an error
<didrocks> om26er: disconnected or you ran away when hearing dogfooding? :)
<FuLgOrE_> rsalveti: last month you created new images to fix the brightness control for hammerhead. I tried it but for me I cannot adjust the brightness. Is it working on your N5?
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, he doesnt have an N5
<ogra_> (he does all this by flying blind)
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_: he bought one :)
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_: but I'm not sure if he had time to flash UT up to now
<ybon> Anyone has OSMTouch installed and can test something for me?
<FuLgOrE_> ybon: I'm trying to install my first click package. I clicked on "install" but at the moment nothing happens
<FuLgOrE_> ah, now it installs
<ybon> great :)
<FuLgOrE_> so, what can I do for you
<FuLgOrE_> I have no gps. I don't know if it works on my hammerhead and I'm inside a building
<FuLgOrE_> in portrait scrolling with touch works fine, in landscape it scrolls in the wrong direction ;)
<ybon> yeah :s
<ybon> FuLgOrE_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/osmtouch/+bug/1276986
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1276986 in OSMTouch "StateSaver doesn't work on mobile" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ybon> can you test this?
<ybon> i.e. pan to a specific location, then close app, then reopen
<ybon> it should open in the same location
<ybon> but it's not working anymore for me, and I'm just not sure it has ever worked :s
<ybon> it works when I run the app from QtCreator, but not from the app I've installed (from QtCreator, because WiP)
<FuLgOrE_> I tried it twice and it worked
<ybon> ok, great
<ybon> thanks FuLgOrE_ :)
<ybon> so, either I've broken something, either when the app has been installed from QtCreator something goes wrong :s
<FuLgOrE_> your welcome
<FuLgOrE_> even after a reboot it worked
<FuLgOrE_> works
<ybon> ok
<ybon> that's a little bit weird
<FuLgOrE_> but my phone always switches off gps and location detection
<FuLgOrE_> :(
<ybon> yep, same for me
<FuLgOrE_> my phone is not officially supported
<FuLgOrE_> oh
<FuLgOrE_> which phone do you use?
<FuLgOrE_> I try to keep it switched on and don't start osmtouch
<ybon> but I'm not sure it's not only the switcher that is bugged, because the GPS works after some time
<ybon> Nexus4
<FuLgOrE_> lucky you. I don't have sound :D
<ybon> arf
<FuLgOrE_> I hope Nexus5 will be supported someday!
<FuLgOrE_> +officially
<aadi_> hi
<davmor2> Morning all
<shoni> hello
<shoni> I have nexus 4, android 4.4.2
<shoni> when I install ubuntu, I have problem with wi-fi, mobile data
<FuLgOrE_> shoni: you need to flash the modem firmware from ubuntu 4.3
<FuLgOrE_> ubuntu 4.4.2 is at the moment not officially supported
<shoni> understand, thank
<shoni> you have any ideea when ubuntu phone is relased date?
<shoni> and when is done, can run with 4.4.2 ?
<FuLgOrE_> I'm not from canonical but I guess it will be supported with ubuntu 14.04 (april this year)
<shoni> thanks FuLgOrE_ , have a good nice day.
<shoni> c'yas
<didrocks> davmor2: om26er: everything's looking fine in dogfooding?
<om26er> didrocks, yes, things are fine, found one bug, but its probably not new.
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1277050
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1277050 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277050). The error has been logged
<davmor2> didrocks: om26er is all over that I'm steadily working on the qt5.2 stuff instead.
<om26er> didrocks, will take 10 more minutes for the test plan to be completly tested
<didrocks> om26er: I heard that one already, not a blocker IMHO
<didrocks> om26er: excellent!
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti http://paste.ubuntu.com/6884869/... seems we need to fix adb a bit for the new devices
<seepa> can someone paste me a link to the ubuntu touch build system website? like jenkins... I can't seem to find it.
<om26er> didrocks, davmor2 i have done testing the cases from the manual test plan, only couldn't test location because where I am sitting right now does not have access to windows
<davmor2> om26er: I can do that
<om26er> both mako and maguro image 166
<om26er> davmor2, great, thanks
<om26er> davmor2, we would need wireless headsets if we really want to test wireless playback when it finally gets fixed
<davmor2> om26er: I have wired and wireless for that reason :)  and cyphermox_ used my headset in London to try and resolve the issue.  Minor tweaks needed for the audio which currently loops and then I guess he'll release the fix
<om26er> davmor2, super, you have them, do you think I may need wireless as well for future substitution ?
<davmor2> om26er: I think it is advisable bt is a requirement for most cars and phone use in Europe and else where so it's important that it works.
<didrocks> om26er: davmor2: thanks guys! :)
<davmor2> didrocks: location works all be it slowly ;)
<didrocks> yeah, not that new unfortunately :p
<davmor2> indeed but it does work
<ogra_> seepa, there are multiple parts involved ... the rootfs is rolled from .deb packages from the ubuntu archive, the android builds are built as a .deb from the phablet.ubuntu.com git tree, rootfs images are created by the cdimage build system to then be converted to signed ubuntu touch system images by the system-image system
<seepa> ogra_, I remember being on a website which showed the pass rates etc. for each build. Maybe that was for image testing /integration testing not sure
<ogra_> seepa, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ this one ?
<ogra_> that is indeed for testing the image before we promote it from trusty-proposed to the trusty channel
<seepa> ogra_ yes thank you, that is the one. Been trying to find it for the last hour^^
<barakyda> ёпта
<barakyda> как скачать ubuntu на android   ?*  она   в  google play есть ?
<ogra_> barakyda, if you want an answer, english is the better langauge to choose
<barakyda> сук вы заипали ((
<FuLgOrE_> o.O
<WebbyIT> What is the best book to study QT5?
<timppa> ogra_: Hi, will you fix the changes page?
<ogra_> timppa, whts broken ?
<ogra_> *what's
<timppa> ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/ it does not update anymore. Or is this your page?? :)
<ogra_> timppa, thts jibels
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<timppa> ogra_: uh, ok :)
<ogra_> this is mine
<timppa> ogra_: thanks!
<k3lt> hello, does anyone know where can i find images for nexus 7 2013 (flo) ?
<k3lt> i heard first alpha images was released on some ubuntu mailing list
<k1l_> when ubuntu-touch and unity8 will share the same code for running on mobile and desktop on mir. will unity8 still depend on gnome base?
<ogra_> k3lt, flash these three images with fastboot: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/aosp/flo/, then boot into recovery, select "install zip from sideload" in the menu and sideload http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-4.4.2-mir.rootfs-armhf.zip via adb ...
<k3lt> but these are not official?
<ogra_> k3lt, on first boot nothing will come up, do: adb shell touch /home/phablet/.display-mir ... adb reboot ... and you should get ubuntu touch
<ogra_> k3lt, as official as it gets atm ..,. we are working on finishing the android 4.4 port, only then there will be actual official images
<k3lt> ogra_: ok thanks
<ogra_> k1l_, unity8 is all Qt ... and a desktop version is expected earliest with 14.10
<k1l_> ogra_: yep i know its scheduled after the LTS. so there will be no gnome used in the mir-unity-qt setup
<ogra_> k1l_, well, depends, there might be some gnome apps left in 14.10 ... but i would expect us to replace them over time
<k1l_> ogra_: well yes, that is what i mean. i was under the impression that with mir and the unity rewrite the path was dividing from the wayland-systemd path that gnome is going.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but we might not be able to replace all at once ... so i would expect 14.10 to still have gnome apps alongside
<k1l_> alright thanks
<garrettm> hi i was wondering if someone could help me.  Im trying to install ubuntu on my tablet and when i start to run the install this is what I get: INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as NX008HD8G ERROR:phablet-flash:Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<k1l_> garrettm: is the wallmart nextbook 8 listed as community supported device?
<garrettm> im extremely new to this but no I dont believe it is.  I was just wondering if there was a way around it or if there was anyone that could make me a build for it. Id be willing to pay if necessary
<k1l_> garrettm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices its not listed so far. look into the porting guide, maybe you could start something
<garrettm> i took a quick look. can you point me to where i can see the instructions for porting please.  I really appreciate the help.
<mhall119> cjwatson: does the current click release support multiple "framework" values as discussed in the ML last month?
<mhall119> and are the in an "or" or "and" relationship?
<cjwatson> yes; and
<cjwatson> for values of "support" qualified by https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00741.html
<mhall119> so....only a single framework value is being forced right now, even though there is support in the code for multi-value?
<mhall119> actually, this doesn't even need work in click packages, I just need the device images to say "You can install click packages for frameworks ubuntu-sdk-13.10 *or* ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev"
<mhall119> does the click installer support that currently?
<mhall119> alecu: ping re: Click store scope
<alecu> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> alecu: hey, is the framework value used in querying the click store hard-coded in the scope, or does it read the files in /usr/share/click/frameworks?
<alecu> mhall119: the current click scope has "ubuntu-sdk-13.10" hardcoded. It is being rewritten from vala into C++, so that will be a bug to fix after the rewrite
<mhall119> alecu: who is doing the re-write and how far along is it?
<sil2100> om26er: I mean, here... hi! How's the testing? You finished it?
<alecu> mhall119: in fact, that bug already exists: http://pad.lv/1267190
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1267190 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "list of supported SDK frameworks is hard-coded in ClickWebService" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> sil2100, yes, I tested on both mako and maguro, did extensive calling from both devices as well
<om26er> sil2100, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai33BkOcORLLdE4xLTFtSE80ZkpITXZ3aV85cWtPX2c&usp=drive_web
<alecu> mhall119: it's being done by a swat-like team of about 5 people, and it's currently very green but moving forward
<sil2100> om26er: looking good
<om26er> davmor2, where are we having the call with jfunk ? mumble or hangout ?
<davmor2> om26er: hangout the link is in the calendar
<om26er> davmor2, couldn't find
<garrettm> is there anyone here that would make a build for my tablet for me?  Id gladly pay to have it done but Im not able to do it.
<sil2100> om26er: thanks ;)
<chrisccoulson> kgunn, you around?
<kgunn> chrisccoulson: yo!
<chrisccoulson> kgunn, remember what we talked about yesterday? (me wanting to get a valid display handle in oxide that I can pass to chromium for creating EGL contexts)
<chrisccoulson> i implemented what I need in qtubuntu, but I'm slightly confused about the behaviour
<kgunn> chrisccoulson: ok...
<kgunn> lay it on me
<chrisccoulson> kgunn, so, this is what I implemented: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6885671/
<chrisccoulson> but the display handle is always null
<kgunn> actually...mind doing it in #ubuntu-mir
<chrisccoulson> sure
<kgunn> just in case...there's smarter people than me in there :)
<popey> bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1258129 is the bug you're talking about now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1258129 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Audio on phone is a mess when receiving calls" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mterry> didrocks, so...  all the regressions from trying to land nested mode are fixed in trusty now.  But AP tests to cover the gaps aren't landed yet (they are causing us some issues).  You had said that those would be a gating factor to landing again?
<ogra_> mterry, hey
<ogra_> i was about to ask :)
<mterry> ogra_, hi!  Do you have a highlight for 'nested'  ?  :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> but i would actually like to land it this week :)
<ogra_> though if AP is blocking i guess thats another week
<bfiller> popey: thanks
<mterry> AP tests are causing no end of problems
<ogra_> yeah
<dholbach> kgunn, do you know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1230091 is of any priority right now?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1230091 in unity-mir "[enhancement] Window reparenting (required for appstore app trust model)" [High,Triaged]
<kgunn> dholbach: so, the answer is nuanced....
<kgunn> after some discussion with tvoss all of our use cases right now actually don't require reparenting windows
<kgunn> so we are working with priority on the trusted session portion that the shell will own...
<popey> bfiller: do you have someone who can help us with some merge requests on calendar? https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+activereviews - some active reviews which need some love there.
<kgunn> meaning you'll be able to have reliable secure content picking etc
<dholbach> kgunn, hum... will that allow online accounts to be used in a confined and safe fashion?
<bfiller> popey: I'll ask the guys, I'm sure we can help
<popey> thanks bfiller
<kgunn> dholbach: yes, this is my understanding...we went over the uc's with kenvandine, tedg & tvoss...
<dholbach> kgunn, thanks
<dholbach> kgunn, do you know if there's a bug open for that somewhere?
<dholbach> just so we can update the click package reviewers tools with a message that mentions the correct bug report
<kgunn> dholbach: it is effectively that bug....minus the window reparenting
<dholbach> and let app developers know that they can't use online accounts yet
<dholbach> aha
<dholbach> so maybe the title and description just needs updating
<dholbach> cool
<tedg> bfiller, So I have two URL dispatcher URL branches still open, do you know the status of those?
<tedg> bfiller, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/address-book-app/url-dispatcher and https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/dialer-app/url-dispatcher
<didrocks> mterry: sorry, in meetings. So if you really commit to have the AP tests in
<bfiller> tedg: let me check
<tedg> bfiller, thanks
<didrocks> mterry: I'm happy if we switch the nested mode
<bfiller> tedg: is there a MR for the second one? don't see it
<tedg> Uhm... no.
<bfiller> tedg: I'll request the address book release today, branch has been approved already
<tedg> bfiller, Oops, seems I forgot that.
<tedg> bfiller, Turned into an MR.  Sorry about that.
<bfiller> tedg: np
<tedg> bfiller, Cool, thanks for checking.
<tedg> Really want to switch to the new URL Dispatcher.  I hate maintaining my own lists :-)
<bfiller> tedg: do we need this for gallery too?
<tedg> bfiller, There wasn't one previously registered for gallery.  I think people were just using the appid:// to launch it.
<tedg> bfiller, But if you guys want one, you can add it real soon now :-)
<bfiller> tedg: ok
<tedg> bfiller, It should be interesting, kenvandine keeps talking about all the URLs he wants to add.  Be careful and don't talk with him too much.
<bfiller> tedg: haha
<bfiller> tedg: we do actually need the x-callback stuff :)
<tedg> Once the configurable branch lands, I can't stop you :-)
<bfiller> tedg: yeah!
<tedg> Though I'd argue against "need" :-)
<mterry> didrocks, sorry, jumped in shower  :)
<mterry> didrocks, I'm committed to getting these AP tests in.  One works on phone, but not desktop.  fginther is helping me with that
<didrocks> cleaned mterry? :)
<didrocks> mterry: ok, trusting you then ;)
<mterry> didrocks, the other is very cross-component.  We know how to test it, but making it fit in somewhere and work has been tougher than it should.  elopio is helping me with that
<mterry> ogra_, ^
<mterry> ogra_, I'm going to do some more testing, now that everything is landed
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> i will as well ... just not today
<Boyang> hi, i install Ubuntu-touch fail.how can i reinstall
<Boyang> ?
<ybon> FuLgOrE_: I've pushed a new version of OSMTouch, can you update and tell me if StateSaver still work for you? Thanks! :)
<FuLgOrE_> ybon: because OSMtouch is my first click package, I first have to find out, how to update :D
<FuLgOrE_> ah found it
<ybon> hehe :)
<FuLgOrE_> hmm I get a white screen. maybe something else crashed. when I finished my sudoku session I will make a reboot and try it again
<mterry> ogra_, is lp:session-manager-touch not up to date?  it has 92, but trusty has 94
<ogra_> mterry, i'll check (in a meeting, will do afterwards)
<FuLgOrE_> ybon: tried it twice. it works fine
<FuLgOrE_> ybon: but wait a moment
<FuLgOrE_> my phone crashed again
<FuLgOrE_> I'll repeat these tests
<ybon> FuLgOrE_: thanks :)
<FuLgOrE_> ybon: also after the reboot it showed the last location. I tried it 3 times more
<FuLgOrE_> now without crash
<FuLgOrE_> but connected via usb
<ybon> great
<ybon> I can't get it to work myself anymore, that's weird
<FuLgOrE_> hmm, 3 times more, everyhing fine
<mterry> ogra_, nested seems fine in manual testing
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> mterry, session-manager-branch fixed
<bfiller> Mirv: we have a fix for the dialer and messaging app crash under qt5.2: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/history-service/fix-qt52/+merge/204728
<bfiller> Mirv: it's in CI Train now and will need a rebuild uploaded to qt5.2 ppa
<JamesTait> dpm, I'm looking at http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/ and trying to install the emulator on Saucy amd64, but there are no amd64 builds of ubuntu-emulator-runtime.  Do I just need to build it from source as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator ?
<dpm> JamesTait, hm, I'm on amd64 and saucy on this laptop. Did the installation not work for you?
<dpm> I definitely did not attempt to build from source :)
<JamesTait> dpm, then I may be doing something wrong. :)  When I go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android I only see i386 packages.
<achiang> plars: poke
<JamesTait> dpm, is that right, and I jusst install the i386 .deb?
<dpm> JamesTait, dholbach tells me that's fine
<Mirv> bfiller: awesome! I'll upload it manually to the PPA, and when it's uploaded via CI Train it will autobuild again in the PPA too
<JamesTait> dpm, then I'll try that, thanks. :)
<bfiller> Mirv: cool, thanks
<dpm> JamesTait, cool, I'll update the instructions to make that clear, thanks for the heads app
<plars> achiang: hi
<achiang> plars: hey, just hoping you could chime in on that email we sent last night re: one more refactoring in our savilerow tests
<plars> achiang: sure, give me just a bit -fighting some juju stuff at the moment
<achiang> plars: ack, thanks!
<Ron__> help
<Ron__> quit
<plars> achiang: did this change already happen?
<achiang> plars: no, we wanted to check with you first
<achiang> plars: about the proper way to do it
<plars> achiang: the output of your autopilot-list *looks* like it's picking them all up at least. If you'd like we can just try it and do a one-off run and see if we need to tweak anything. But what Chris suggested sounds likely
<achiang> plars: mmm... ok
<achiang> plars: we'll hook up with you in about 15 or 20m?
<achiang> to try it
<plars> speaking of...
<plars> I'm going to regenerate everything now
<plars> maybe
<Mirv> where did bfiller ago..
<achiang> cwayne: ^^
<cwayne> achiang, what are we doing? kicking off touch_custom?
<achiang> cwayne: i think plars suggested we just land our branch and see what happens? ;)
<cwayne> achiang, ah, well im ready when you are then
<plars> achiang: I can try it at home and make sure it works
 * cwayne would be surprised if we don't have to change it to customization_tests.{}
<plars> cwayne: me too, but it'll be easier to do this way I think
<achiang> cwayne: so should we just land our branch then?
<plars> I'm provisioning with the touch_custom imgae at home right now
<cwayne> lets wait for plars to test at home and see how that goes
<achiang> cwayne: but... he won't have our branch
<plars> cwayne: well isn't it.. right :)
<mhall119> Kaleo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1277195 I can't change the priority, could you set it to wishlist?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1277195 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Need to support theme customization via click package" [Undecided,New]
<plars> cwayne: worst case scenario, if you land a new custom image while we're testing this and it fails, I kick off one job after fixing it
<cwayne> fair enough
<cwayne> achiang, lets land it then
<achiang> cwayne: ok, landing then, one sec
<achiang> cwayne: plars: landed. i think we need to wait a bit for the jenkins job to run, then plars can test
<plars> achiang: I need a few more minutes to provision the image anyway, should be done in 3-4 more minutes
<achiang> plars: great
<achiang> plars: any updates?
<plars> achiang: we're working on it
<plars> achiang: your tests present some special challenges
<cwayne> how so??
<achiang> plars: ah, ok. please let me know if i can help by explaining or whatever
<plars> achiang: we think we got it working, but I'm only seeing 3 tests pass?
<plars> achiang: is that expected?
<achiang> plars: no, we should have 17 in there
<plars> achiang: right, 14 fail
<plars> achiang: let me rerun to double-check and I'll pastebin the output
<achiang> oh yikes
<achiang> ok
<plars> achiang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6887065/
<achiang> plars: that looks like you may have run on a non-customized device?
<plars> achiang: you may be right, though I could swear I told it to install the custom image
<achiang> plars: i mean, some really basic stuff is failing
<plars> achiang: yeah, checking on the image I have here
<achiang> plars: see lines 120 and 121 from your pastebin
<achiang> if that test fails, we are dead
<plars> achiang: these customizations are not something that can be click installed can they?
<achiang> plars: no
<achiang> plars: they live in this sort of weird area... not part of the ro-rootfs, but not easily confined into a click architecture either
<plars> achiang: that's unfortunate. It just means that we have to sort of handle this one as a special case since it doesn't behave like the other stuff that runs with autopilot
<plars> yeah
<cwayne> it's a whole separate phablet-flash channel
<plars> achiang: or even as a deb, with a -autopilot package for testing?
<achiang> plars: the customizations are the sanctioned way for people to make modifications to the OS that can't live in a click and at the same time, we do not want to modify the base OS
<plars> achiang: especially after we make the changes coming on friday - all other autopilot tests will run directly from phablet-test-run (except the customizations one)
<plars> achiang: I'm just installing the customized image (for real this time) to make sure it all works and we can push this
<achiang> plars: can you explain more about why customizations need to be a special case? because they're not packaged as a deb?
<plars> achiang: all the other ap tests we have can either work by installing a .deb, or by pulling a bzr branch associated with a click package (handled by phablet-click-test-setup)
<plars> achiang: this falls into neither category
<plars> achiang: it's nothing to lose sleep over, biggest issue is really just that anyone wanting to run these outside of CI would need to (obviously) jump through a few more hoops
<plars> namely, pulling our tests from the branch, sticking them in a reasonable place, etc
<achiang> plars: hm...
<achiang> plars: i do think 'design for test' is a good goal to have
<achiang> plars: do you have the architecture/design written up somewhere that we could look at, and see about how to adapt our suite to play better?
<cwayne> plars, but isn't that already true now?
<plars> cwayne: yes, it is
<bregma> ricmm, would you be able to review https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/qtubuntu/lp-1274763/+merge/204137 for me? it's one of my blockers
<achiang> plars: so basically, we should go look at phablet-click-test-setup to see how to integrate better with AP?
<plars> achiang: probably not, since as you say, it's not a click
<ricmm> bregma: I can, but not right away
<bregma> ricmm, thanks
<achiang> plars: where does phablet-click-test-setup live anyway?
<achiang> plars: i don't see it in lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch
<plars> achiang: no, it's not ours. That's part of phablet-tools
<achiang> plars: ah, ok
<achiang> plars: fwiw, the customization tarball is an official part of the overall touch architecture... so i do think that it needs to be a first class citizen all around
<Naglfar> hi
<achiang> plars: so i think the first step is to just finish out doing what we're doing now, which is getting our test cases running again
<Naglfar> at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices, what WIP Unlocking instructions 	
<achiang> plars: but longer term, i'd be happy to work with you to figure out how to reduce maintenance for everyone, which could involve us refactoring our tests again or it might involve some more changes to the CI infrastructure
<Naglfar> stands for ?
<achiang> or most likely, some combo of both
<Naglfar> at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices, what "WIP" stands for ?
<rww> Naglfar: Work In Progress
<Naglfar> thank you rww
<popey> ThatRandomPerson: you should fix your fart app ☻
<ThatRandomPerson> It's hard to do
<achiang> plars: just to close out, from your POV, are we good to go on our test suite?
<plars> achiang: yep, it's all set
<achiang> plars: \o/ thanks!
<achiang> plars: do you have an HTML dashboard page i could look at just to set my mind at ease? :)
<cwayne> i'd say not this one: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_custom/mako/176:20140206.2:20140115.1/6489/
<achiang> derp. what happened there?
<plars> achiang: odd, I thought I had checked it in before that ran, let me look
<cwayne> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'tests'
<plars> cwayne, achiang: I see it - it ran right before I checked in the change
<plars> cwayne, achiang: once it's done running the other tests, I'll rerun the customization tests and it should "just work"
<achiang> plars: perfect, thanks
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, around?
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: yup
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, hi. we're trying to get oxide running on the N4 at the sprint this week, and hitting a bit of a blocker that you might be able to help with (or at least suggest how to debug)
<rsalveti> sure
<chrisccoulson> basically, chromium tries to create an EGL context, but eglCreateContext fails without setting any error code at all
<chrisccoulson> and it works ok on the N10
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: hm, weird, how can I try that?
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, aha, you'd need to build it. how fast is your machine and are you on a metered connection? (i can help you to cross compile it if you've got enough bandwidth to check out the source)
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: sure, that's fine :-)
<rsalveti> got a fast machine to cross compile it
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, so, first you'll want to check out the source as described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oxide/BuildInstructions
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, i cross compile in a dedicated chroot because some of the dependencies aren't multi-arch yet
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, i started some instructions here, which detail the build dependencies for cross compiling https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oxide/ArmCrossCompiling
<rsalveti> nice
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: then how to tell cmake to cross build it?
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, once the source is checked out and you have a build environment, you can compile by running "mkdir objdir-armhf && cd objdir-armhf && cmake -DCMAKE_TOOLCHAIN_FILE=../build/toolchain_configs/ubuntu-arm-linux-gnueabihf.cmake -DENABLE_OXIDEQMLSCENE=1 ../"
<chrisccoulson> and then make
<chrisccoulson> it should work :)
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: hm, getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/6888085/
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: nice
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, oh, i've not seen that before :/
<chrisccoulson> gclient.conf is there isn't it?
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: yup
<rsalveti> let me check if this could be an issue with repo
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, also, any chance you have another gclient script in your PATH?
<rsalveti> nops
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: -gclientfile = os.path.join(TOPSRCDIR, "gclient.conf")
<rsalveti> +gclientfile = "gclient.conf" #os.path.join(TOPSRCDIR, "gclient.conf")
<rsalveti> worked fine then
<rsalveti> getting the code with svn
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, ah, that's a recent change in depot_tools. but that's weird, because we actually peg the depot_tools checkout to a specific revision
<chrisccoulson> i've just checked head, and i get the failure in the same way
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> at least it's not an issue with my env
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: do we have a package or something as well which I could try?
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, there isn't at the moment
<rsalveti> alright, let's build this thing then
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, we're going to pop out for dinner soon. if it's built before i get back, you can create a tar.bz2 of files to push to the device with "make package", which you can extract anywhere and contains a script (run_qmlscene.sh) to configure the environment for running qmlscene
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: alright
<rsalveti> this is going to take a while I believe
<chrisccoulson> it basically just sets up LD_LIBRARY_PATH, tells oxide where to find the renderer and passes -I to qmlscene
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it takes around 1 hour on my machine
<chrisccoulson> (to build)
<chrisccoulson> i haven't timed checking it out ;)
<rsalveti> alright, will ping you once I get something
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm going to pop out for a bit
<Ostrich> Does anyone have it working for Galaxy SIII i737]
<Ostrich> Does anyone have it working for Galaxy SIII i737
<Wellark> hi guys! How do I increase the size of root partition (dev/loop0) on nexus4 when running ubuntu-system image?
<Wellark> I've made the image writable and need to install dev packages, but I'm running out of storage
<Wellark> as / is by default just 2GB
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-07
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: hey, got some additional errors when downloading the sources
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6888536/
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: do you have the tarball with the binaries & script around?
<rsalveti> want to try with 4.4.2 to see if it works better on mako
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, hmm, that sucks :/
<chrisccoulson> i do have the tarball, but the hotel wifi runs at about 10kB/s
<chrisccoulson> and it's around 700MB
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: right, ping me tomorrow morning then
<chrisccoulson> sure, no problem
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<plars> cwayne: achiang: not sure if it's a fluke or not, but after rerunning the customization tests, it looks like there was still 1 failure: customization_tests.api.test_webbrowser_settings.BrowserCustomizationTests.test_bookmark_db_schema
<cwayne> plars, weird, we havent had any failures at all recently
<duko> can anyone here recommend any phone / any US phone carrier service that would allow ubuntu touch calls and text?
<cwayne> duko, nexus 4, and pretty much anything from my experience
<Fishscene> I want to give a HUGE thank you to whoever gave the greenlight for Mir 0.1.4 to be in the Ubuntu touch image.
<Vinoth> Hi Guys , I ' m having samsung galaxy core , bored of android on my device , i would like to intstall ubuntu on it
<Vinoth> is it safe to go ahead
<Vinoth> as far as i looked , website covered only on nexus
<davmor2> Morning all
<Sam____> guys, can P895 run ubuntu touch?
<tsdgeos> Vinoth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Guest50561> Is there any specification we need to look for porting ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> you device should have a working Cyanogenmod or (preferably) AOSP port to base on
<Saviq> rsalveti, is emulator supported on non-free drivers?
<rsalveti> Saviq: never tested, but it should work (it uses GL)
<rsalveti> Saviq: there's a translator driver that converts GLES to host-GL
<Saviq> rsalveti, mhm
<rsalveti> Saviq: are you trying with the nvidia driver?
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah
<rsalveti> Saviq: have the logs?
<Saviq> rsalveti, what do you need me to get?
<rsalveti> Saviq: just the entire output/logs when running the emulator (the host side)
<Saviq> rsalveti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6891246/
 * Saviq enables optimus
<MarcNC> buenas! Acabo de ver ubuntu touch para android i quisiera saber si se podria instalar en mi LG OPTIMUS L7?
<rsalveti> Saviq: seems qemu was able to find and use your libs:
<rsalveti> emulator: Initializing hardware OpenGLES emulation support
<rsalveti> emulator: Kernel parameters: qemu.gles=1 qemu=1 console=ttyS0 android.qemud=ttyS1 androidboot.console=ttyS2 ndns=1
<rsalveti> otherwise it'd give an error there
<rsalveti> Saviq: is unity8 crashing?
<rsalveti> Saviq: can you also paste your logcat?
<Saviq> rsalveti, nothing that would suggest so, no
<Saviq> rsalveti, no upstart log, no .crash, no nothing
<Saviq> maybe I didn't wait long enough...
<Saviq> rsalveti, root@ubuntu-phablet:/home/phablet/.cache/upstart# less unity8.log
<Saviq> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<Saviq>   what():  buffer allocation failed
<Saviq> rsalveti, that's on intel, though
<rsalveti> Saviq: hm, never had that
<rsalveti> wonder if that's video memory or normal ram
<rsalveti> Saviq: are you using the emulator with 512MB of ram?
<rsalveti> afaik you could already use it with 720
<Saviq> rsalveti, didn't change anything
<Saviq> rsalveti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6891292/ on nvidia
<Saviq> and  what():  Failed to compile vertex shader:
<Saviq> so yeah, nvidia == nono
<Saviq> ah wait, maybe wrong gl
<Saviq> yeah, forgot to update-alternatives gl for i386, let's see again
<rsalveti> Saviq: yeah, maybe it was still trying to use the mesa driver
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, that last one for sure
<Saviq> rsalveti, ah right, it just hangs now
<Saviq> rsalveti, when trying to launch unity8 under correctly-configured nvidia
<rsalveti> Saviq: did you get any error from qemu?
<rsalveti> or logcat as well
<Saviq> rsalveti, nothing on the host console, just gone
<Saviq> rsalveti, spinning, actually
<Saviq> rsalveti, btw, the EDGE skin is still shipped with hw.ramSize=512
<ogra_> Saviq, yes, because qemu crashes with more
<rsalveti> well, it works with 720
<ogra_> oh, yeah, then it should be updated to that
<rsalveti> next upload should allow more
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ^
<sergiusens> rsalveti, Saviq just --memory 720
<sergiusens> it fails with 720 for some
<Saviq> oh ok
<chaitanya_> /echo -at $logdir
<kgunn> oSoMoN: ping
<oSoMoN> kgunn, pong
<kgunn> unping
<oSoMoN> unpong
<mterry> Cimi, poke about welcome-wizard
<Cimi> mterry, pong
<mterry> Cimi, just curious where it is.  You were working on wifi?
<FuLgOrE_> hi rsalveti: thanks for the hint to update the android-ramdisk after flashing the system.img. it worked :)
<rsalveti> FuLgOrE_: cool
<popey> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1276683
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1276683 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-screenshot fails on manta" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Cimi> mterry, nope, working on preview widgetds
<FuLgOrE_> rsalveti: did you flash your N5 now? :)
<mterry> Cimi, oh right
<pmcgowan> kgunn, screenshot thing is known issue per popey ^^
<rsalveti> FuLgOrE_: yup, that's how I tested it
<cwayne> do we have any plan to fix screenshots on manta?
<cwayne> that'd be very helpful for me..
<FuLgOrE_> rsalveti: ah, I see. so I think these 3 img-files is your third batch, right? the second should fix the brightness control, am I right? this don't works on my phone. did it work for you?
<rsalveti> FuLgOrE_: not yet, that's till broken
<rsalveti> cwayne: did you try the 4.4 image?
<rsalveti> would be nice to know if it's still broken with 4.4
<cwayne> rsalveti, i did not, but i can try today
<rsalveti> cwayne: cool, it's faster as well ;-)
<cwayne> nice :D
<cwayne> rsalveti, already got it running on my personal flo and hammerhead
<cwayne> might as well try it on manta too
<rsalveti> yeah, cool
<FuLgOrE_> rsalveti: do you have an idea how I can support you with my limited knowledge? any tests, any log files? I would like to help but I don't know how.
<rsalveti> FuLgOrE_: guess the sound issue is the most important to get fixed now, but I can't help much on that yet
<rsalveti> need to read a bit more about ucm and pulse
<ogra_> rsalveti, i can take that bit for flo ... i mannaged to get panda to work as well back then :) but it would help so much if diwic could do it ... he doesnt need to "read" about it first :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: exactly
<rsalveti> he would just do it in 5 minutes
<ogra_> yeah
<barry> xnox: is adb in the emulator broken?  "init: cannot find '/sbin/adbd', disabling 'adbd'"
<FuLgOrE_> rsalveti, ogra_: if he would have some time and I would know when (and also would have time) I could try out his ideas and give him feedback and log files in time
<FuLgOrE_> would be great
<ogra_> the magic word here is "would"
<FuLgOrE_> that's right
<ogra_> he is up to his ears in other stuff
<FuLgOrE_> flo = new nexus 7 right?
<xnox> barry: that's from android's initramfs
<xnox> barry: a proper adbd should start.... if rootfs got mounted that is
<barry> xnox: adb devices returns nothing, but let me restart the emulator
<barry> xnox: ah. now it's there
<ogra_> it takes a bit :)
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_, rsalveti: do you have a good idea where to get a manual/wiki for UCM? I just found one very limited wiki page.
<ogra_> no, it seriously lacks documentation
<ogra_> using existing UCM files and comparing them with amixer output is the best to get it up for a start
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_: I will have a look tomorrow. But as I wrote my knowledge is very limited.... I followed the porting guide. this matches with the only UCM wiki page I found. so the conf file should be okay. the two other files needs some adjustments, I guess (HiFi and VoiceCall). I only exchanged the soundcard name from the original conf to the correct one in N5. but I still get a "no soundcard found" message in dmesg. we will see
<FuLgOrE_> I'll leave now. see you guys, and thanks for everything :)
<chrisccoulson> hi rsalveti
<chrisccoulson> so, i managed to figure out my issue now :)
<chrisccoulson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/revision/344
<ogra_> stgraber, do ou have an idea why the latest system-image wouldnt download the blacklist file ?
<ogra_> (there were no system-image related changes on the image, i'm wondering if there was a server side hiccup)
<ogra_> stgraber, bug 1277589
<ubot5> bug 1277589 in Ubuntu system image ""FileNotFoundError: /var/lib/system-image/blacklist.tar.xz"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277589
<popey> we are on shit wifi here, so it's entirely possible.
<popey> however it happened to be pretty good at the time
<davmor2> sergiusens: qt5.2 qtmultimedia fix did it land yet, I'm just trying to keep track of all the things I've been asked to test :)
<stgraber> ogra_: well, the file sure didn't change on the server as it needs 5 people to physically meet to be able to change it :)
<ogra_> popey, trying my maguro, thats still on 169
<stgraber> so my bet would be on shit wifi (as I don't believe either udm nor system-image changed on the client side)
<sergiusens> davmor2, in the archive, yes
<sergiusens> davmor2, but just the clean removal
<sergiusens> davmor2, needs a set of new diversions for the new Qt
<davmor2> sergiusens: ah right so I don't need to manually remove the QTMM steps to test anymore right?
<sergiusens> davmor2, right; just add ppa, update and dist-upgrade
<davmor2> sergiusens: good to know thanks :)
<ogra_> popey, maguro just rebooted fine into recovery ... it is now installing
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, i meant more the file that defines that it gets downloaded ... or is that on the client side ?
<stgraber> ogra_: it's hardcoded in the system-image client and hasn't changed since the first release
<popey> stgraber: lemme know if there's anything else you want from my device. I am leaving in 3 hours.
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: great
<ogra_> popey, well, seems your download simply didnt properly happen
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we should ping Mirv to update the qt5.2 install instructions as well
<ogra_> popey, the intresting question is now: can you get out of this state
<stgraber> popey: try a few more times and see if it works, if it does, blame your wifi/provider and close the bug :)
<ogra_> popey, do you get the image offered again after i.e. a reboot
<stgraber> popey: if there's a transparent proxy returning you garbage, you may be stuck in that state though
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: all good then?
<chrisccoulson> rsalveti, seems to be. i've had it running http://webglsamples.googlecode.com/hg/aquarium/aquarium.html on the N4 quite nicely :)
<popey> ok
<rsalveti> chrisccoulson: lovely
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I already pinged him; well not explicitly to fix instructions, but to say it wasn't needed
<sergiusens> no idea where those instructions live
<rsalveti> sergiusens: great then
<pmcgowan> chrisccoulson, you got mako running with oxide?
<chrisccoulson> pmcgowan, yeah
<pmcgowan> sweet
<bfiller> Kaleo_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6866549/
<Mirv> sergiusens: airport, on todo list. once I get to retest some upgrade path with the more fixed qtmultimedia-touch I'll update the pastebin link at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2
<Mirv> or rsalveti, whoever pinged :)
 * Mirv -> gate
<didrocks> Mirv: safe flight!
<achiang> plars: hi, i just manually re-ran our failing webbrowser test and it seems to pass here.
<achiang> plars: any chance you could try to kick off a new run for us?
<plars> achiang: there's actually one running right now due to the new image, and it seems to have passed the customization tests already
<mterry> ogra_, so is nested mode back on the your landing plan?
<achiang> plars: ah, great!
<ogra_> mterry, i was waiting for your ok for the missing two tests
<achiang> plars: thanks
<mterry> ogra_, oh yeah OK.  They are in progress, but aren't needed for landing nested mode, as long as we are committed to landing the tests
<ogra_> mterry, beyond that, yes indeed :)
<mterry> ogra_, sorry thought I said that yesterday
<ogra_> mterry, but the whole landing team is gone ... traveling
<mterry> :(
<ogra_> mterry, i understood that nested worked for you ... and it worked on maguro too when i tested here today
<mterry> ogra_, awesome.  Maguro is tricksy
<ogra_> the image was in bad shape today though ... so landing would only have been possible with the US shift
<ogra_> but they are off as well afaik
<mterry> ogra_, OK it can wait.  Just curious of where we stood
<mterry> ogra_, and if you needed anything fromme
<ogra_> mterry, nope, trying to land it on monday
<mterry> ogra_, cool
<tajamul> kindly prepare a ubuntu rom for samsung wave ii
<tajamul> wave ii currently works on bada os it has got  great hardware but crap os
<tajamul> preparing it for wave ii will give ubuntu a grat launchpad
<tajamul> and ubuntu will have a brand associatdted with it though unofficially
<tajamul> kindly develop ubuntu for samsung wave ii
<tajamul> anydody there
<tajamul> where are all the techy guys
<tajamul> y anybody is not listning
<tajamul> kindly answer
<k1l_> tajamul: there is a porting guide on the page. if no one has done a port you can start there
<tajamul> i dont know much about it
<tajamul> but they have made android to work on samsung wave ii
<tajamul> so if android has been ported then y cant ubuntu be
<tajamul> it will provide ubuntu a great launchpad
<tajamul> because wave ii users are fedup with its bada os
<k1l_> tajamul: only some nexus devices are officialy suported so far. the other devices are form community members support. so you will have to start something
<tajamul> though it has great hardware
<k1l_> tajamul: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<tajamul> can u sir port it
<tajamul> i refer ur goodself to badahub site
<tajamul> there they have links to some elementry work of porting it to wave ii
<k1l_> well, its quite old phone from 2010 with a singlecore 1mhz cpu and running bada. i doubt that this is going to be easy
<tajamul> ok
<tajamul> does it mean there are no chances
<k1l_> tajamul: you can try to do it. but i think the hardware is not that fast.
<bfiller> Kaleo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6892819/
<tajamul> http://www.tizenus.com/2013/03/rom-ubuntu-phone-alpha-wave-wave-2.html
<Guest7178> How to disable vibration? The phone makes strange noise when vibrating (normal vibration sound + noise of static electricity or cracking). (Galaxy Nexus, Maguro, trusty)
<tajamul> sir kindly check the link
<k1l_> tajamul: ok, then ask them directly about the porting state and if they want to share it on the ubuntu wiki, too
<tajamul> http://link.safelinkconverter.com/?id=aHR0cDovL2YociptLnhkIS1kKXYpbChwKXJzLmMobS9zaCh3dGhyKSFkLnBocD90PTIxNjI3NzA=&c=1&user=11095
<tajamul> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-ik4iAnUHXU
<tajamul> kindly check the video to know its state
<tajamul> i am not that much versed in linux  otherwise would have tried it myself because i love ubuntu a lot and want to see it progress
<ogra_> Guest7178, you cant yet
<Guest7178> ogra_ Can't I unload vibration driver from kernel? Or replace vibrate() (or something along this lines) function?
<ogra_> nope
<tajamul>  Tigrouzen , Rebbelos, Volk204  know a lot about porting on wave ii
<Guest7178> ogra_ Can You tell me where should i start loocking for a solution? I know good deal about linux and I can write simple C code.
<balloons> so ubuntu touch dual boot force closes after opening in android. Ubuntu is not currently installed (but was, I was attempting to update). It continues to do this even after attempting to remove it and app data under /data. What should I reflash to get it working again?
<ogra_> Guest7178, usensord is written in go ... and it is simply not completely done yet
<Guest7178> ogra_ Thanks. I'll take a look on usensord and see if I can dissable vibration support.
<ogra_> Guest7178, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/usensord/trunk
<ogra_> Guest7178, note that there are already fixes and all, they just didnt go through the landing process yet
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^
<sergiusens> Guest7178, ogra_ usensord isn't used yet
<sergiusens> and disabling would come from the settings
<ogra_> oh, i thought the vibration is handled by it
<sergiusens> ogra_, it will, but it's just adaptation
<ogra_> ah, k
<sergiusens> today apps are hooking up directly
<Guest7178> So what code is responsible for vibration? Kernel? I "disarm" vibration support if i know what code is called.
<popey> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1277589
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1277589 in Ubuntu system image ""FileNotFoundError: /var/lib/system-image/blacklist.tar.xz"" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mterry> elopio, so looking at your url_dispatcher test.  It's a good test.  But note that this isn't actually hitting the code-path that caused the problem for nested-mode.  That required using system-setting's weird nested-launch-via-dbus of online-accounts.  But that test is waiting for the generic package-of-AP-tests right?  Anyway, this test seems to work for me, will comment in MP
<elopio> mterry: yes, this is not the test you are looking for.
<mterry> elopio, still a good test as I was saying.  Just triple-confirming we're on the same page
<elopio> but I finished it in the mean time, as it gives us all the helpers we need for the test when omers's project is ready to go, and it also gives us the helpers to remove the messaging app dependency (that was my secret intention all along ;)
<mterry> elopio, you added a bunch of reviewers to that MP.  Should I wait to top-approve that branch until more reviews happen?
<elopio> mterry: I promise you the online accounts will be ready next week.
<mterry> elopio, :)
<elopio> mterry: no, you can top approve it. I add my team mates so they can take a look at what I'm doing, but this introduces nothing new for them to review.
<mterry> k
<MrDigerati> Is there anyone using MultiRom on Mako? #Nexus4? My Ubuntu Touch stays at the Google logo. In a minute I was able to adb though. "dmesg" keep repeating some error message. I am using the current build.
<MrDigerati> Hello anyone there?
<robert1> yes, hi mrdi
<MrDigerati> Hey robert1 - my mako wouldn't boot on MultiRom. Could you help?
<MrDigerati> Is Tassadar around?
<MrDigerati> I used these: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<robert1> MrDigerati, no, i can't help, i used phablet-flash to push the files on my mako
<achiang> what is the first version of ubuntu desktop where phablet-tools are in the archive? is it trusty? or do they live in saucy/raring too?
<achiang> sergiusens: ^^
<sergiusens> achiang, raring I think, but outdated
<sergiusens> let me check
<sergiusens> achiang, nope, just saucy
<sergiusens> achiang, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools
<achiang> sergiusens: i'm just reading in the context of our wiki where it's recommending users add a PPA to their system
<achiang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Set_up_the_Touch_Developer_Preview_Tools_PPA
<sergiusens> achiang, I think it's always good to add the PPA except for trusty, which is LTS and the tools are included so I can SRU them
<achiang> sergiusens: makes sense, thanks
<sergiusens> achiang, is this just for flashing?
<sergiusens> achiang, no need of phablet-tools, just ubuntu-device-flash
<sergiusens> achiang, iirc fastboot and adb should be deps for that
<achiang> sergiusens: has u-d-f superseded phablet-tools completely yet?
<achiang> sergiusens: at least for flashing... ?
<sergiusens> achiang, for official images I'd say yes
<sergiusens> achiang, how to prove that to you, I don't know :-)
<achiang> sergiusens: you send an email to ubuntu-phone, update wiki, and get ogra to "leak" it to OMG
<sergiusens> achiang, ack, I did send an email; I guess I'll send one more
<achiang> sergiusens: ah, i didn't see it
<matv1> is anyone aware of the the backspace and enter keys when using the terminal dont work anymore?
<matv1> god that terminal is doing my head in
<matv1> are backspace and enter buttons on the osk disabled now because of the panels?
<matv1> and whats with the font size 3 grey on orange panel buttons?
<matv1> how did that get past design?
<matv1> mhall119 sorry can i just bother you about this? you use maguro right?
<matv1> nhaines sorry can i just bother you about this :) ?
<matv1> osk when using terminal. Is it buggy atm? or is it me? im not sure
<matv1> anyone from canonical?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-08
<matv1> oh well that makes it officially weekend I guess :)
<scorpionma> hey   p.
<scorpionma> i havea p3100 tab and i wanted to install ubuntu touch anway i installed itn but i am guest account
<scorpionma> anyway to use a real account
<scorpionma> like adminstrator one
<scorpionma> i wantthe passwords for the other accounts
<azathoth_> Hey, so I just flashed the trusty channel onto my old GNex, and I was just wondering before I flashed anymore if the devel channels are any quicker with response time?
<azathoth_> *stable
<changeguy> hello. anyone use ubuntop here?
<Beldar> changeguy, ubuntop is someones release right, not a true ubuntu release right?
<changeguy> Beldar: yea, its a version of ubuntu that came on motoral atrix. I have an upgraded version so that it runs jaunty
<changeguy> my questions are: can I set the resolution so that i dont have to scroll with my mouse to move up and down, instead it takes the full screen
<changeguy> can I install libreoffice rather than openoffice on jaunty
<changeguy> and if I install chroot debian, does that allow me to run debian programs on top of the current install
<Beldar> changeguy, Not supported on here or the ubuntu channel, try #android or #android-root or see if the developer has a contact or a blog, forum.....etc
<changeguy> ok. but cant you let me figure out how to set the resoultion correctly
<changeguy> you know what i mean right? i have to scroll the mouse to get to the bottom or top
<Beldar> changeguy, I have no idea what your working with, you will need to find help that does.
<Beldar> I saw a xda thread
<changeguy> i use lxde i think
<Beldar> changeguy, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281528
<Beldar> changeguy, Mainly you just are on the wrong channels is all, you need to find their support is all.
<FuLgOrE_> hi guys. I have a problem to make sound working on my hammerhead/nexus5. does anybody have a device with working sound? I would like to get 3 config files. thanks in advance!
<changeguy> ok, here is a general ubuntu question: can I install libreoffice on jaunty
<changeguy> or am I stuck using the old resporitys
<SonikkuAmerica> changeguy: (a) We no longer support Ubuntu 9.04, (b) that's a question for #ubuntu anyway
<gaurav_> using ubuntu to install official ubuntu on nexus 4 need help
<FuLgOrE_> anybode here with nexus 4 for example who can provide me 3 files?
<FuLgOrE_> for alsa/ucm
<harrisr> any news on nexus 7 2013 with touch
<changeguy> does ubuntu touch support the atrix 4g?
<SonikkuAmerica> Have you checked the device list?
<SonikkuAmerica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<liamwazhere> h
<liamwazhere> hello
<guest__> Some 12 hours ago. I asked about disabling vibration. I found workaround: vibration intensity can be reduced by issuing following command "echo 15 > /sys/vibrator/pwmvalue". Also i believe that issues with vibrator are caused by loose back cover of my device. (Galaxy Nexus/trusty)  // Thanks ogra_ and sergio
<Rienzilla> lol, I didn't think I would ever see vibrator discussions in a linux related channel :P
<Rienzilla> on topic even :D
<berseck> hi everyone
<berseck> I'm trying to porting Ubuntu Touch to galaxy s2 i9100g
<berseck> but I get stuck at this error during kernel compiling
<berseck> error: 'sDevPAddr.uiAddr' may be used uninitialized in this function [-Werror=maybe-uninitialized]
<berseck> i searched on internet but I haven't found any solution :/
<Guest40871> k
<berseck> hi guest
<Guest40871> helo
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_, rsalveti: this morning (gmt+8) I tried to find a manual for UCM. I didn't found anything useful... does anybody of you have a Ubuntu Touch device with working sound? I think so. Could you please give me the 3 config files (HiFi, VoiceCall and the third with the name of your sound card)? I only have the sample file config 'apq8064-tabla-snd-card.conf. I would like to compare. Thank you!
<harris> Hey
<harris> Brb
<Harris> back sorry
<lazer> hello. is it possible to get whatsapp running on the galaxy nexus? I don't need facebook or twitter... but I like whatsapp!
<popey> lazer: there's not currently a whatsapp client for ubuntu touch
<lazer> ok.
<lazer> I hope that a phone with ubuntu is early available? I think android and the apps are monitoring my whole life! That must be stopped... I hope on ubuntu :)
<lazer> Linux rocks ;)
<lazer> Or am I wrong? What alternatives exist not to be delivered and monitored? Am I paranoid???
<lazer> One question: Is a calendar app available in the developer version like agenda widget on android?
<Dktc> Hello. Has someone already installed Ubuntu touch on Samsung galaxy note 10.1 2014 SM-P600?
<ogra_> !devices | Dktc
<ubot5> Dktc: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> see if it is on there
<lazer> ! Devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Dktc> If I asked it's because I already checked this page.
<ogra_> Dktc, well, then either search the xda-developer forums if someone has a port over there and just didnt add it to the wiki, or you need to start a port yourself
<ogra_> (porting guide link is in the channel topic)
<Dktc> Nexus 10 and SM-P600 are quite similar. I am wandering if installing Nexus 10 image would work. In a first time, I only need USB communication with adb and touch screen working.
<ogra_> "quite similar" is most likely not enough
<Dktc> ogra_: yes, but to get better customization, i will put my own kernel
<ogra_> well, you need the android system.img with the ubuntu modifications for your device ... just replacing the kernel wont work
<timppa> evening!
<timppa> Any ideas why I'm getting FileNotFoundError: /var/lib/system-image/blacklist.tar.xz when trying to OTA update
<timppa> to version 171
<ogra_> sounds like a bug
<timppa> um, ideas how to debug?
<timppa> system-image-cli -v gives: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6898189/
<timppa> so now it works.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6898202/
<timppa> Are there any problems on the update server?
<ogra_> rsalveti, rootstock-touch-install is ready ... just pull the branch, there is a README in the branch too
<ogra_> it uses the plain tarball without jumping through all these hoops of re-packaging etc
<Tassadar> ogra_: does it contain fix for that problem I encountered with it?
<ogra_> was that the zip creation ?
<Tassadar> aah...let me upload the log
<ogra_> (that was completely dropped, no more zip support)
<ogra_> i didnt do much more wrt rootstock-touch apart from ripping this out ...
<ogra_> what i developed afresh was the system-image installer that takes a tarball and system.img and installs both on the device
<ogra_> (called rootstock-touch-install)
<Tassadar> http://tasemnice.eu/bordel/build-20140204-armhf.log.txt
<Tassadar> I ran it in trusty chroot, (wouldn't start on saucy, but I guess that's expected)
<ogra_> Tassadar, thats an issue with the archive rather than anything with rootstock
<Tassadar> okay, I'll try to run it again
<ogra_> oh, i remember ...
<ogra_> one sec
<ogra_> yeah, should only be that
<ogra_> are you using a package proxy or anything like that ?
<Tassadar> don't even know what that is)
<Tassadar> one more thing - are tools which generate delta files and JSON manifest for system-image opensource? I'm thinking of setting-up weekly builds for N5 on my server
<ogra_> Tassadar, that wont work, the tools are opensource, but the Ubuntu archive key that is needed to sign them isnt publis
<ogra_> *public
<Tassadar> hm, right
<ogra_> and the upgrader wont accept unsigned or wrongly signed images
<ogra_> stephane is working on a variant that will work for ports so that you can sign it with your own key though
<ogra_> but that isnt ready yet afaik
<stgraber> ogra_: actually, it's, I landed the code in trunk yesterday, I should have documentation at some point next week
<ogra_> stgraber, cool
<Tassadar> very nice to see that you support even the unofficial ports)
<Harris> when does nexus 7 get it
<Harris> 2013
<sergiusens> ogra_, hey, are you building cdimage zips from rsalveti 's ppa?
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes, wait a sec, just finishing a mail how to do that
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, i dropped the zip code in favour of having an installer that can just use tarballs
<ogra_> mail sent
<ogra_> sergiusens, the installer assembles the ubuntu-system image on the device at install time
<sergiusens> ogra_, at install time? would be great if we could decouple that, as in just have it create a script that does all that
<sergiusens> eases sharing
<ogra_> sergiusens, tha last zip i built is at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-4.4.2-mir.rootfs-armhf.zip
<ogra_> sergiusens, that would mean to re-pack the whole thing for no good reason and then to hack up the system-image-upgrader in the recovery image ... i found the assembly at install time more elegant and way more flexible for ports
<ogra_> after all it is just a few links and dirs that the tarball needs to have additionally and the android system.img pushed to the right location
<ogra_> sergiusens, take a look at the script, it is really simple
<sergiusens> ogra_, I'm considering adding your branch to the android tree
<ogra_> to git ?
<ogra_> uuuh
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah; so that it's part of the android build; for testing android builds it would be one target
<sergiusens> ogra_, make ubuntu or whatever
<ogra_> right, i get the reason ... can we make it so that you import from the bzr tree ?
<ogra_> i would prefer to maintain it in bzr
<ogra_> or is that to tricky
<ogra_> (i was alsoplanning to package it ... probably tomorrow though)
<rsalveti> ogra_: just make it as a normal package
<rsalveti> it's not only useful for android
 * rsalveti back to prepare some churrasco :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, will do
 * ogra_ -> envious ... want meat too !
<sergiusens> ogra_, did you solve your wifi issues on flo?
<sergiusens> ogra_, I seem to be seeing the same thing; but this is a personal build
<ogra_> sergiusens, i havent had them anymore because i re-flashed over and over ... they seem to only happen if i make the image writable
<ogra_> (but then they persist)
<sergiusens> ogra_, hmmm, I'm using a cdimage based image though...
<ogra_> i'll research that a bit more over the weekend ... just got tired of it since there is no info at all anywhere
<ogra_> (nothing helpful in dmesg or logcat, i suspect we need a kernel withh WLAN debugging enabled)
<sergiusens> ogra_, probably, my quick greps didn't show anything
<ogra_> i never had it with the rootstock generated cdimage zips (though i just ripped out the function to crreate them)
<ogra_> and i dont have it in ro mode at all
<ogra_> but as soon as i mage the image writable it is broken after reboot
<ogra_> heh, cool, the update-manager tells me my image is up to date :)
<ogra_> i guess i should try a maguro install with rootstock to see if that becomes OTA upgradeable
<sergiusens> ogra_, just have 100 changesets to go through and everything will be in the repo
<ogra_> whee
<ogra_> just !
<sergiusens> ogra_, it was around ~300
<ogra_> phew
<ogra_> i thought only 170
<ogra_> (thats what i thought i catched up in the call yesterday at least)
<sergiusens> ogra_, then I must counting wrong :-P
<ogra_> heh
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, I counted wrong yesterday
<ogra_> ah
 * ogra_ crosses fingers for his maguro ... just rebooting 
<ogra_> hmm, Mir doesnt come up ... i wonder if thats the fault of the PPA packages
<ogra_> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<ogra_>   what():
<ogra_> grrr
<ogra_> the old Mir race
 * popey updates
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /var/crash/
<ogra_> _usr_bin_maliit-server.32011.crash  _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<ogra_> hmpf
<ted20> hi!
<ted20> channel is dead?
<genii> ted20: For the moment.
<ted20> ok, so... Galaxy Nexus support monitor mode for wifi in ubuntu or android?
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> system-image-cli --channel truaty -v
<ogra_> works fine on maguro by the looks of it :)
<ogra_> (after installing it with rootstock)
<ogra_> and the UI properly refuses to upgrade
<ogra_> nice
<Boneless> Hi everyone
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-09
<harris> is there a wiki page on the nexus 7 2013 yet
<harris> is there a wiki page on the nexus 7 2013 yet
<SonikkuAmerica> Not yet, but do you know how to install it?
<frecel_> anyone awake?
<frecel_> does Ubuntu Touch have anything against cross-origin XHR calls?
<popey> frecel_: dunno, but if you have sample code I can test it on device
<Guest19061> any possibility to flash that on other device editing source?
<ogra_> SonikkuAmerica, look at the ubuntu-phone mailing list on launchpad, there are experimental images and install instructions
<ogra_> !devices | Guest19061
<ubot5> Guest19061: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> Guest19061, if the device you look for is not on there, there is a link to the porting guide in the cannel topic
<ogra_> *channel topic
<swordfish> Hello everyone, I think I'm almost done with "Ubuntu Netwalk"... Please, can someone test the click package on a real device  (at the moment I don't have my galaxy nexus with me), and let me know if everything works fine... Here the url: http://ubuntuone.com/4RJb33yMo348Z7rm42yWMv
<robert1> swordfish, hi, if you can give me the command with path for pushing the file on my nexus4 via adb, i can test it.
<swordfish> robert1, thank you... If I remember correctly is: adb push filename /home/phablet/
<swordfish> robert1, where instead of filename you should use the name of the click package...
<robert1> swordfish, robert@Ideapad-S205:~/Downloads$ adb push com.ubuntu.developer.flscogna.ubuntu-netwalk_0.9_all.click /home/phablet/
<robert1> 2529 KB/s (116798 bytes in 0.045s)
<robert1> robert@Ideapad-S205:~/Downloads$
<swordfish> robert1,  Ok, now you have the package on the phone... Lets fire a shell... adb shell
<swordfish> robert1, cd /home/phablet
<robert1> swordfish, yes iam there
<robert1> swordfish, root@ubuntu-phablet:/home/phablet# dir
<robert1> Documents  Music     Videos
<robert1> Downloads  Pictures  com.ubuntu.developer.flscogna.ubuntu-netwalk_0.9_all.click
<robert1> root@ubuntu-phablet:/home/phablet#
<swordfish> robert1, click install com.ubuntu.developer.flscogna.ubuntu-netwalk_0.9_all.click
<swordfish> robert1, very good...
<robert1> swordfish, Setting up com.ubuntu.developer.flscogna.ubuntu-netwalk (0.9) ...
<popey> i wouldn't do that
<popey> adb push foo.click /tmp
<popey> adb shell
<popey> sudo -u phablet -i
<popey> pkcon install-local /tmp/foo.click
<popey> ^^ that
<swordfish> popey, ah ok sorry... I always did this the other way...
<swordfish> robert1, let's do what popey says... He is much more trustworthy than me... :) ...
<popey> oh I don't know about that ☻
<robert1> swordfish, ok
<swordfish> popey, I used to follow this tutorial, It might be a little outdated http://notyetthere.org/on-manually-creating-click-packages/
<robert1> i am back in ca. 30minutes
<robert1> swordfish, so i am back again
<robert1> swordfish, how popey write, i can now push com.ubuntu.developer.flscogna.ubuntu-netwalk_0.9_all.click into /temp
<robert1> robert@Ideapad-S205:~/Downloads$ adb push com.ubuntu.developer.flscogna.ubuntu-netwalk_0.9_all.click /home/phablet/temp/com.ubuntu.developer.flscogna.ubuntu-netwalk_0.9_all.click
<robert1> 2472 KB/s (116798 bytes in 0.046s)
<robert1> robert@Ideapad-S205:~/Downloads$
<swordfish> robert1, sorry for the delay popey intended... adb push filename /tmp
<swordfish> robert1, this will push this inside the temporary folder...
<swordfish> then again adb shell and pkcon install-local /tmp/foo.click
<robert1> swordfish, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ pkcon install-local /tmp/com.ubuntu.developer.flscogna.ubuntu-netwalk_0.9_all.click
<robert1> Installing files              [=========================]
<robert1> Fatal error: could not resolve: /tmp/com.ubuntu.developer.flscogna.ubuntu-netwalk_0.9_all.click
<robert1> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<robert1> swordfish, and with your command
<robert1> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/temp$ pkcon install-local /tmp/foo.click
<robert1> Installing files              [=========================]
<robert1> Fatal error: could not resolve: /tmp/foo.click
<robert1> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/temp$
<robert1> swordfish, whats the fault?
<swordfish> robert1, can you try ls /tmp ? (on adb shell)
<robert1> swordfish,  phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/temp$ ls /tmp
<robert1> grilo-plugin-cache-MLX4AX  nS1629.sci        Ti1629.sci  wZ1629.sci
<robert1> kn1629.sci                 ssh-36igf6fIAscF  TJ1629.sci  XM1629.sci
<robert1> Lh1629.sci                 ssh-9Z20wt3VHk0T  TT1629.sci
<robert1> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/temp$
<popey> dont call it foo.click, use the real package name
<robert1> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/temp$ pkcon install-local /temp/com.ubuntu.developer.flscogna.ubuntu-netwalk_0.9_all.click
<robert1> Installing files              [=========================]
<robert1> Fatal error: could not resolve: /temp/com.ubuntu.developer.flscogna.ubuntu-netwalk_0.9_all.click
<robert1> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/temp$
<swordfish> robert1, you didn't push the the package in the temp directory, that's the problem...
<robert1> swordfish, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/temp$ dir
<robert1> com.ubuntu.developer.flscogna.ubuntu-netwalk_0.9_all.click
<robert1> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/temp$
<popey> wait
<swordfish> robert1, let's restart... adb push package.click (use the package name) /tmp
<popey> you keep mixing /tmp and ~/temp
<popey> they are not the same thing
<robert1> popey, ok
<popey> and /temp
<popey> use one, stick to it
<robert1> robert@Ideapad-S205:~/Downloads$ adb push com.ubuntu.developer.flscogna.ubuntu-netwalk_0.9_all.click /home/phablet/tmp
<robert1> 2467 KB/s (116798 bytes in 0.046s)
<robert1> robert@Ideapad-S205:~/Downloads$
<robert1> but
<robert1> root@ubuntu-phablet:/tmp# dir
<robert1> Lh1629.sci  Ti1629.sci		       kn1629.sci	 ssh-9Z20wt3VHk0T
<robert1> TJ1629.sci  XM1629.sci		       nS1629.sci	 wZ1629.sci
<robert1> TT1629.sci  grilo-plugin-cache-MLX4AX  ssh-36igf6fIAscF
<robert1> root@ubuntu-phablet:/tmp#
<popey> again
<popey> wrong directory!
<popey>  /home/phablet/tmp  is not /tmp
<robert1> popey, ah sorry my fault i try it again
<popey> swordfish: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-09-143348.png
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-09-143406.png
<robert1> robert@Ideapad-S205:~/Downloads$ adb push com.ubuntu.developer.flscogna.ubuntu-netwalk_0.9_all.click /tmp
<robert1> 2448 KB/s (116798 bytes in 0.046s)
<robert1> robert@Ideapad-S205:~/Downloads$
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-09-143422.png
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-09-143445.png
<swordfish> popey, thank you very much... Just a couple of questions: does it store setting between two sessions? 2) Does pinch to zoom work?
<popey> pinch no
<popey> i have to move the area around to see everything
<popey> (which wasn't discoverable)
<popey> i can pan left/right, but not up/down, is that right?
<popey> now it's stopped taking input
<popey> timer still rising but i cant move the play area or tap anything
<popey> pause/resume fixed it
<robert1> swordfish, now its installed, must i reboot my device?
<popey> no, just search for "net" in the applications lens
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-09-143758.png
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-09-143808.png
<popey> can't see field for entering name
<robert1> swordfish, yes it works here too, nice work
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-09-143927.png
<popey> score is saved
<popey> really nice game swordfish
<popey> netwalk has always been a favorite of mine, glad you ported it!
<popey> i like the nice touch of having the devices boot up ☻
<swordfish> popey,  Ok, thank you... Is it smooth with the animation activated?
<popey> animation being glowing wires?
<swordfish> popey, I tested it with my laptop with touchscreen and pinch to zoom was working, is strange that on the device it gives problems, may this be related to mir or the problem is in my code?
<swordfish> yes, animaitons are rotations and glowing wires...
<popey> seems smooth, yes
<popey> might want to make the rotation faster
<popey> feels slower than the versions I'm used to
<popey> hmm, locked up again
<swordfish> robert1, I'm happy you liked it...
<popey> swordfish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6903569/ is the application log
<popey> dunno if it's useful, feel free to make a click package with more logging and I'll be happy to test it
 * popey sleeps
<swordfish> ok popey, thank you for your support... Now it is working, and this is definitely a big improvement... I will remove the pinch to zoom (which I think is the main cause of input problems) and fix a couple of other things and then I will bother you a little bit more...
<robert1> popey, do you also use a nexus4?
<Valduare> hi guys
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks ogra_
<frecel_> do I need permisions to do cross-origin XHR in a html5 app?
<Valduare> good afternoon guys
<ClientTesting123> Hello ?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-02
<monkeyofbrass> Hey guys, is there any word on the nexus 6 running ubuntu?
<adrian47> E/UpstartPropertyWatcher( 1560): Failed to connect socket for '/dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge' on fd 7 (2 [No such file or directory])
<adrian47> There isn't   /dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge file, where should i search problem?
<uhhimhere> locusf: i get "redefined from 'boolean' to 'tristate'" and "warning: leading whitespace ignored" warnings when i compile w/ vendor defconfig. ANybody know wnaything about these?
<pete-woods> dpm: hi, you've been added as a reviewer for (https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/music-app/infographics-translations/+merge/248004) - would you be able to give your opinion on what I should do RE the review comments? and I'll sort that out. thanks!
<dpm> pete-woods, sure
<dpm> pete-woods, I'm not quite sure I follow the MP, what's the reason for adding an extra translateMe function in addition to the regular i18n.tr() function?
<pete-woods> dpm: the idea is that it *doesn't* actually do the translation, just marks the string for extraction
<pete-woods> dpm: as if you send a translated string to the server, it can't translate it if you then change langauge
<pete-woods> so I just added a dummy pass through function called translateMe
<pete-woods> there might be a more elegant way, but I'm far from knowledgeable about Qt
<dpm> pete-woods, ok, got that part, thanks. But why can't the server do translations if there's a language change?
<pete-woods> dpm: well if in the database, it has, e.g. the french for "no music today" and you change the language to spanish, how can it translate that? if the message catalogue only contains english strings?
<dpm> what I'm a bit concerned about is about having to add this custom translateMe function to all apps that use infographics. It will be a bit confusing for developers, which have learnt to use i18n.tr()
<pete-woods> dpm: yeah, I agree that's not ideal. I wonder if there's a way to package up a the same tagging function with my infographics QML plugin
 * pete-woods looks how it was done in camera-app
<pete-woods> oh, same mistake has been made there, too
<pete-woods> :(
<pete-woods> the nicest thing would be an addition to the i18n object/class to add a method for tagging translations, but not actually performing them
<pete-woods> e.g. i18n.tag("string")
<dpm_> pete-woods, this might be me not understanding the internals of libinfographics, but the part I don't follow in the example you're mentioning above is why does the rest of the system manage to load translations when changing language and infographics doesn't?
<dpm_> is it not using gettext too?
<dpm_> perhaps kalikiana can help on that one ^
<pete-woods> dpm: the problem is that the infographics live outside the user's session, as you see them before you "log in" and the apps start running
<pete-woods> so they need to be able to do the translation on their own
<pete-woods> (using gettext)
<pete-woods> before the app has re-un under the new language
<kalikiana> pete-woods: hmm I'm not sure if I understand how this "tagging" should work. where would that call happen?
<pete-woods> kalikiana: it just needs to be a single argument function that returns that argument
<pete-woods> gettext need to be told a function name to extract for translation
<kalikiana> pete-woods: a function name to extract? can you give a concrete example?
<pete-woods> kalikiana: every time you use xgettext, you point it at some code, and by default e.g. it looks for function calls with the form gettext(a), dgettex(a, b), etc
<pete-woods> but if you use those functions, gettext will actually perform the translation for you
<pete-woods> which is obviously normally what you want
<pete-woods> but in this case, we just want the string put into the gettext catalogue, but we don't want to perform the translation inside the app
<pete-woods> we want to do that later, in the infographic server, so that when we change language, we don't need to run-run each of the apps
<pete-woods> in order to get translated infographics
<kalikiana> pete-woods: you, you want something like N_
<kalikiana> that makes sense
<kalikiana> so since we don't use macros that would have to be a function doing nothing
<pete-woods> kalikiana: sounds like we want the QML equivalent of that, yes
<kalikiana> I actually like your suggested i18n.tag - it makes more sense than N_ if you read it
<pete-woods> :)
<kalikiana> especially since ngettext would be something completely different
<kalikiana> pete-woods: can you file a bug for it? and I'll be proposing a branch for that
<pete-woods> kalikiana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1417031
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417031 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "i18n.tag function for tagging strings for gettext extraction" [Undecided,New]
<pete-woods> kalikiana: is this something that could be put into RTM in addition to vivid?
<dpm_> pete-woods, kalikiana, if I understand it correctly, it seems like a similar case for the upstream gettext_noop function? https://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_node/Special-cases.html
<kalikiana> pete-woods: for that you'll have to demonstrate that it's a vital fix and maybe a big impact on localization… not something I can decide, though
<kalikiana> dpm_: yes. I wasn't aware this is public API, at least in glib/gtk land I only know it as N_
<pete-woods> kalikiana: fair enough. I just wasn't sure what it'd do for app updates. e.g. could we continue releasing the music app for RTM if we tried to use this function. I'd guess not? there'd have to be a separate branch
<dpm_> kalikiana, indeed, I only knew N_, but it seems N_ is an alias for gettext_noop
<kalikiana> pete-woods: I'd say ask maybe ricmm what he thinks about it
<kalikiana> I think there's no exact rule what's import and what isn't, it really depends
<pete-woods> I'd hope this was a super low risk backport, as it's basically a new function that does literally noop
<kalikiana> pete-woods: I agree, it's pretty low risk, it doesn't change any existing behavior
<dpm_> pete-woods, related, but on a different note, I've never understood why plural forms don't work with libinfographics. Why is that?
<pete-woods> dpm_: originally the designs wanted floating point numbers, e.g. "2.3 miles walked today"
<pete-woods> dpm: so everything is in terms of floats, and gettext doesn't do floats
<dpm> oh, I see...
<pete-woods> it just turns out that the only apps that have implemented infographics do everything as whole numbers
<kalikiana> dpm: pete-woods on that aspect, for tag() I don't think it would work with plurals either
<kalikiana> because normally gettext generates different strings in the app for plurals
<kalikiana> but it can't if it's just tag()
<pete-woods> kalikiana: no, it wouldn't. so we've gone for the strategy of doing "pictures taken today: 3" instead
<kalikiana> hmmm that seems a little bit of a shame
<kalikiana> makes it a bit less personal
<dpm> pete-woods, yeah, that's a good workaround, but it sounds less human than "3 pictures taken today".
<pete-woods> yeah. but it was impossible to reconcile with floating point numbers
<dpm> yeah, I understand the issue
<pete-woods> as literally every design picture had a non-whole number
<kalikiana> pete-woods: is this carved in stone? say if we hypothetically put "%f miles" in the .po instead of "%d miles"
<kalikiana> we have our own API anyway in the form of i18n
<pete-woods> kalikiana: the issue only comes when trying to retrieve the translation using gettext, the dngettext function takes an integer. You could put %f or whatever you wanted in the string, but the message catalogue is simply not indexed by floats
<pete-woods> and I have no idea if I should just round down / up / whatever to pick the nearest integer
<kalikiana> pete-woods: from the way it works I think we could pass the integer to get the correct form, as plurals don't depend on decimals - the problem then is, calling ngettext gives you the rounded number
<kalikiana> not sure if replacing the numbers would be a wise thing to consider
<seb128> ricmm, hey, what's the status of the platform-api desktop regression? we don't have a working iso for a week now, you said you knew what was wrong, is the fixing coming? ;-)
<pete-woods> kalikiana: the decimals definitely do affect the plural forms. e.g. in english at least you have 0 miles, 0.5 miles, 1 mile, 1.5 miles
<pete-woods> I don't speak polish, or any of the other  languages with complicated plural forms
<kalikiana> pete-woods: ah, very good example. I was truggling to think of one. so gettext as-is wouldn't even suffice
<pete-woods> kalikiana: yep. I thought fairly hard about this problem when implementing
<pete-woods> and came away disappointed, as I couldn't think of a clever solution
<pete-woods> I think gettext probably doesn't implement the floating point support intentionally, as it's likely very hard to get right across all languages
<kalikiana> well, it's defined per language, so I think it's in principle doable
<kalikiana> though a syntax light msgstr[.*] might look awkward and confuse existing tooling…
<mandel> Elleo, I had a small hardware issue and had a partial lost of my hd (last backup was not that new), can you refresh me the bug number for the image downloading?
<mandel> Elleo, I have a branch and I'd like to attach the bug number
<chrisc> anoyone around who might be able to help me get a debian chroot running on my phone? https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10948.html
<Elleo> mandel: sure, just a sec
<Elleo> mandel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1416387
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1416387 not found
<mandel> Elleo, awesome, thx
<mandel> Elleo, can you please take a look => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/change-wifi-default/+merge/248226
<mandel> Elleo, I added a new QVERIFY in the tests to make sure that the default value is set to be true
<Elleo> mandel: okay
<mandel> Elleo, everything else should work the same and we should have no issues AFAIK
<Elleo> mandel: iirc it was also being explicitly set in the bindings, didn't look in detail to see if it read from the C++ object when it got created though
<mandel> Elleo, hm.. let me check that
<Elleo> mandel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-download-manager/trunk/view/head:/src/downloads/qml/single_download.h#L167
<mandel> Elleo, correct, I need to update that too
<Elleo> mandel: okay, when jenkins has built it I'll give it a test with the browser
<mandel> Elleo, I'm updating the qml and will push a new version, hopefully jenkins will get a package for you soon enough
<Elleo> mandel: okay
<ricmm> seb128: the fix is landing today, sorry
<seb128> ricmm, great, thanks
<seb128> ricmm, I wanted to test it maybe, is that in a silo?
<ricmm> I'll ping you with a silo in a bit
<pete-woods> dpm: have updated the MR to use the noop function (obvs pending on the MR for the UI toolkit). does that address the your concerns with it? or are there other things you want changing?
<dpm> pete-woods, awesome, thanks, reviewed and commented
<uhhimhere> rbpi 2 is out
<sturmflut-work> uhhimhere: Nice, but I have to admit that my Raspberry Pi Model B was never used for anything
<uhhimhere> you could use ubuntu touch on it
<ogra_> there will soon be snappy images for the RPi 2
<uhhimhere> just find out if you could hook a MIPI screen onto it and youve got a PDA w/ubuntu touch
<uhhimhere> for 35 bucks
<sturmflut-work> Sure, but then I would at least need a Touchscreen. I am till working on Ubuntu on BayTrail tablets, that looks like a better use of my time to me.
<ogra_> Chipaca, would be nice to have a push-service .snap that you can run and configure on a snappy install to accompany your click app ;)
<ogra_> (for the server side)
<rvr> pitti: dpm: ping
<pitti> o/
<dpm> rvr, pitti, so ubuntu-keyboard
<pitti> so ubuntu-keyboard does have X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: and translations on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+pots/ubuntu-keyboard
<dpm> I think we're not exporting the translations due to a priority of 0 not being set in LP
<dpm> oh
<ricmm> seb128: could you try vivid silo 14 ?
<dpm> but I think you catered for 0 priorities in langpack-o-matic, right pitti?
<pitti> WARNING: domain ubuntu-keyboard has no priority, ignoring
<pitti> hmm
<dpm> so I can set the priority now
<seb128> ricmm, sure can
<pitti> that also affects libusermetrics
<Elleo> dpm: is there anything I should be doing from my side or is this all internal langpack build magic?
<dpm> Elleo, I think it's language pack stuff
<Elleo> okay, thanks
<dpm> thanks for checking
<ricmm> seb128: thanks, lemme know how it goes
<pitti> dpm: I don't see ubuntu-keyboard in http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/data/ubuntu-l10n/utopic-potemplate-stats.json at all?
<ricmm> it should both prevent loading of the test backend unless an override is requested, and also depend on -test as well
<pitti> dpm: I still use that as there's neither rtm nor vivid
 * dpm thinks for a sec
<Elleo> pitti: the keyboard translations landed after utopic, so I'm guessing it never got into that file
<pitti> ah
<pitti> so for everything unknown, should we just include them all?
<pitti> i. e. accept some unnecessary translations (dialog, libgnutls, ubuntu-ui-extras, apparmor-utils) in favor of also includeing them?
<pitti> might be safer if we aren't terribly pressed for space
<pitti> dpm: if we should continue to use ubuntu-l10n stats, would it be possible to set that up for vivid too?
<dpm> pitti, yes, I'll send the RT now
<dpm> pitti, as per derived distros, LP won't support exports until it gets this cron job added: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/lp-get-ul10nstats/distro-support/+merge/234349 - unfortunately, I haven't had the time to look at the review comments, and I'm not sure I'll have any time soon
<dpm> let me see if I cand spend some time on it now
<dpm> perhaps the issues are not that hard to fix
<tekojo> ping bzoltan
<bzoltan> tekojo:  hello Terom hows going?
<tekojo> good :)
<bzoltan> tekojo:  sunny outside? Häh :D
<tekojo> I thought I'd make sure you guys know that the Qt Contributors' Summit registration has been opened
<tekojo> http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2015/01/29/the-trolls-invite-you-to-oslo/
<seb128> ricmm, the depends looks wrong, why do we need to install -test by default?
<pitti> dpm: ok, in the meantime I'll adjust langpack-o-matic to always add domains without a priority; as I said we'll get some cruft, but it's not too bad
<pitti> rvr: ^
<bzoltan> tekojo: I was not aware of it, so thank you! We will for sure delegate there folks.
<dpm> pitti, ok
<tekojo> bzoltan: great, it was nice to have so many ubuntu devs around last year :)
<rvr> pitti: dpm: I'm a bit lost about those details
<pitti> rvr: i. e. next langpacks will include ubuntu-keyboard, and additionally a bunch of translations which we don't want
<bzoltan> tekojo:  as the importance and role of Qt is not less than a year ago... you can expect at least as many this year
<tekojo> bzoltan: nice. we should sit down for a coffee one of these days
<rvr> pitti: Ack
<bzoltan> tekojo:  I am in :) I can bring zsombi from Salo de Janeiro too
<bzoltan> tekojo:  where is your office by the way?
<tekojo> bzoltan: Valimo, but I travel easily, as it's not many Qt people here
<sturmflut-work> Microsoft will provide a free version of Windows 10 for the Raspberry Pi 2
<sturmflut-work> WTF
<zsombi> bzoltan: ?
<ricmm> seb128: because -test is just the override provider
<bzoltan> tekojo: ahh... the good old Valimotie 21 :) I used to work in Valimotie 1
<ricmm> from 2.7.0 on you can override any section of the loaded base module with an env var, which makes it resolve to the test plugin
<uhhimhere> if i wipe out the SBL on my phone i would still have PBL & console right?
<ricmm> I can drop the dep, but this makes people not shoot themselves in the foot
<tekojo> bzoltan: yeah, familiar buildng, I used to be in 13 a long time ago
<bzoltan> tekojo:  we can have a very non formal meeting in my Hki office ... you can bring over few of your fellows and we can demo stuff and chat about our plans.
<tekojo> bzoltan: :) there's pretty much no-one in Helsinki, me and a graphical designer, I can come hang out at your office easily
<tekojo> bzoltan: when is a good day?
<bzoltan> tekojo: :) every day is a good day ... between 10-15
<jgdx> Wellark_, ping
<tekojo> bzoltan: Thursday, Friday? throw me a mail @theqtcompany.com
<bzoltan> tekojo: Both are good.. let's check with zsombi if he could join us i will send you an invitation :D
<tekojo> bzoltan: cool :)
<Wellark_> jgdx: pong
<jgdx> Wellark_, did you look at why the activation of an apn connection fails on vivid?
<seb128> ricmm, that silo works for me, thanks
<ricmm> seb128: great, I'll do some testing on the phones
<ricmm> and will publish
<zsombi> bzoltan: tekojo: I'm outa meeting. wazzup?
<bzoltan> zsombi:  we were talking about to have a coffee on Thu/Fri in Hki
<zsombi> bzoltan: Thu is OK, Fri is not :(
<bzoltan> zsombi:  all right, Thursday it is then
<Wellark_> jgdx: nope. It's all on NM/Ofono
<Wellark_> not my territory :)
<Wellark_> jgdx: did you figure out why the apn editor is not able to write the necessary properties over dbus?
<Wellark_> on the context objects?
<jgdx> Wellark_, what props was that?
<Wellark_> any properties
<Wellark_> the symptons then are that you get a new "Internet" APN each time you open the editor page on vivid
<jgdx> Wellark_, I don'
<jgdx> think that was the issue
<jgdx> but I had to split up the code a bit, to be able to debug it
<dpm> pitti, ok, updated the LP exporter, I CC'd you on the RT. If all goes well and passes review, we can then add rtm and vivid to the exports
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, did you forget to push changes to your addressBarFullWidth branch? I’m not seeing the latest revisions?
<jgdx> cyphermox, are you aware of any network manager problems after changing ofono contexts on vivid?
<jgdx> cyphermox, like if I provision my own apn, it never works, even though it is identically to what ofono provisions (which works)
<cyphermox> no, it should be the same
<jgdx> cyphermox, hm, it's not though
<jgdx> network is dead, and after a reboot urfkill/nm fails to activate the custom contexts.
<cyphermox> jgdx: there's nothing more I can do just like this. could you please file a bug and make sure to attach /var/log/syslog and logs from ubuntu-system-settings?
<cyphermox> to NM, any APN is indistinguishable from any other
<jgdx> cyphermox, sure
<cyphermox> that said, I remember seeing before that the APN editor would create me one empty APN in addition to anything I'd do there, just from opening the app, that's bad
<cyphermox> well
<jgdx> there's a bug for that
<cyphermox> it shouldn't be bad, because it should still be able to notice there is nothing to do with it
<cyphermox> but that's just how things work -- if one APN doesn't work, it should fall back to the next
<kenvandine> jgdx, mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-lp1329702_battery_charging_status/+merge/248154
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> jgdx, it requires indicator-power from https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-power/lp-1416096-publish-primary-device-state-on-bus/+merge/248142
<seb128> kenvandine, can you get the upstream version of the indicator bumped and depends on that rather than on a daily date?
<mandel> Elleo, any feedback for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/change-wifi-default/+merge/248226
<mandel> Elleo, packages are there
<kenvandine> seb128, oh yeah, i had asked charles about that, but forgot to follow-up on it
<kenvandine> it would be better
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> especially with backports
<kenvandine> already landed it for vivid
<jgdx> kenvandine, one small comment
<Elleo> mandel: will test it now
<seb128> jgdx, wasn't that issue the one that the NULL init is supposed to fix?
<kenvandine> charles, can you bump the indicator-power version?
<kenvandine> that hasn't landed in rtm yet
<mandel> Elleo, awesome, thx
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah, that's fixed in another branch
<jgdx> seb128, kenvandine, ack.
<Elleo> mandel: works nicely, approved :)
<mandel> Elleo, sweet! will request the silo etc..
<Elleo> mandel: actually; just tried downloading a file in the updates thing (not a system image) and it seems to be stuck
<Elleo> mandel: so there might be something funny there that needs looking at first
<mandel> Elleo, ok, looking
<mandel> Elleo, I though it was working, was it a click update?
<Elleo> mandel: yeah
<mandel> ok
<Elleo> oh hang on
<Elleo> I bet I know what it is
<Elleo> I started a big download in podbird to test that
<Elleo> and it's probably just queued behind that finishing
<Elleo> which'll take a while over 3g
<Elleo> mandel: yeah, that was it
<Elleo> mandel: my own fault :)
<mandel> Elleo, oh, great! hehe
<mandel> Elleo, I was a little scared :)
<Elleo> mandel: yeah, we should really get apps downloading stuff internally like updates to show an indication that something's queued like the transfer indicator does
<Elleo> mandel: it's only because I was vaguely aware of UDM's inner workings that I realised it was due to another app downloading something big and not system settings being broken
<mandel> Elleo, +1 and looks like a work I should do, should state that an other download is in progress
<mandel> Elleo, it is really confusing and I do agree, specially because whenever we move everything to the desktop the q migh allow more downloads and therefore the feedback would be very welcome
<mandel> Elleo, we should ping design about this
<Elleo> yeah
<charles> kenvandine, seb128, ack
<seb128> dbarth, hey, could you look at bug #1302716 and reassing it?
<ubot5> bug 1302716 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webapp-container crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_fatal()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302716
<dbarth> seb128: yes
<seb128> dbarth, thanks
<studio_> hi
<studio_> could someone explain how to install ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en on my bq E4.5?
<studio_> "sudo fastboot oem unlock" ist not working on ubuntu 14.04 and i have to make "fastboot reboot" on a windows pc because the phone got no reset button!!!
<studio_> so, could someone please help?
<ogra_> studio_, i doubt that will work, i think the default aquaris has a locked down recovery
<ogra_> (afaik)
<studio_> i don't understand this: sudo fastboot oem unlock is that the bootloeader or just root?
<ogra_> that turns a locked down recovery into an open recovery so you can log in with adb to it (and i.e. install some other image or OS)
<ogra_> but the "oem unlock" command is pretty specific to nexus devices
<ogra_> (to open them for developers)
<ogra_> you will have to ask BQ how to unlock the bootloader on an android installed aquaris ...
<studio_> yes, i have seen that, therefore i am not sure if i need that, because adb and fastboot is working
<studio_> the problem is fastboot on ubuntu 14.04, when the phone is in fastboot ubuntu fastboot can't handle it, therfore i used a windows-pc to reboot my device
<ogra_> right, i am not sure you can esaily install ubuntu on an aquaris that came preinstalled with android ... you have to ask BQ
<ogra_> *easily
<studio_> that's the second problem. BQ told me i have to look at their facebook-site :(
<ogra_> i suspect they will put up some install instructions once the ubuntu phones go on sale
<studio_> yes, but sale is on march
<studio_> 03/2015
<studio_> so how do other peoples install the RC-Version on their E4.5?
<ogra_> i dont think they do
<dobey> yeah i don't think anyone has
<ogra_> it is unlikely to work without the help from BQ
<studio_> is it still a "internal" version?
<ogra_> you need an unlocked bootloader and unlocked recovery for that to work
<ogra_> as i said, i would expect them to publish the necessary howto and tools to re-flash your android phone once the phone went public
<studio_> yes, and therefore i need help :(
<dobey> i think you need patience, and to wait for the public announcement from bq :)
<ogra_> yeah, i think so too
<studio_> muahhhh ;) i thought i also get a "preview" on the phone before the show it on the 06.02.2015
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure they will provide tools and instructions, but it is up to them ... we dont have these tools
<studio_> bq e4.5 is krillin, right?
<john-mcaleely> studio_, yes, BQ Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition is known as krillin on our system-image.ubuntu.com server
<studio_> i have downloaded images for krillin, but i am not sure if i should flash it with the mk-tool from the bq-site ?
<john-mcaleely> studio_, the system-image server contains enough information to do updates to phones flashed by 'the factory'. it does not contain enough for a complete reflash from android
<ogra_> and the images will likely need to be post processed by BQ to allow using them with their mk-tool
<ogra_> they will be in the wrong format ... you will likely just trash your phone
<studio_> that is what i thought, is ubuntu touch still using the android kernel or a 3.13- / 3.14-version?
<ogra_> it needs to use the android source to work with the binary drivers
<ogra_> the drivers expect certain interfaces to be in the kernel so you cant just replace it
<ogra_> (and well, they are binary so you cant just change the drivers either)
<studio_> so ubuntu touch is still depending from android ???
<ogra_> it is the android source but with ubuntu config and a bunch of patches (like apparmor for added security etc)
<ogra_> without the binary drivers you wouldnt be able to make the modem, sensors of the graphics work at all
<ogra_> s/of/or/
<studio_> :)
<ogra_> so yes, tere are some android bits needed
<ogra_> like on jolla or on firefoxOS ... no way around that
<studio_> i allways thought ubuntu touch is independent?
<rsalveti> because the vendor BSP is still developed for android first
<rsalveti> it is
<ogra_> how would it ... would you want a phone without modem ?
<rsalveti> but you need a working bsp
<ogra_> you can boot ubuntu touch completely without android bits if you like ...
<ogra_> mmakes a nice ssh server
<ogra_> but you wont be able to do much more with it
<ogra_> (the android bits run in an lxc container on ubuntu touch, you could just disable the container startup and would have plain ubuntu ... )
<studio_> @orga_ my first problem is how to install ubuntu touch on my bw E4.5 :)
<studio_> bw=bq
<ogra_> as i said, you have to ask BQ
<studio_> and they say nothing :(
<ogra_> the devices one recieves from a verndor for development have a specially unlocked bootloader and recovery ... unlike what you can buy in a store with android ... so nobody in the ubuntu world will be able to help you since we dont hit this issue
<ogra_> the only people that can provide you the unlocked bits are BQ
<studio_> that i do not understand, isn't it "one team" ?
<ogra_> they are all very nice people which makes me suspect once the phone is on launch they *will* provide these bits and documents you need
<ogra_> what do you mean by "one team"
<studio_> they "will" after the launch, this is stupid for nosy peoples like me :(
<studio_> "one team" = ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en, whois making this channel?
<ogra_> well, i can only say what i suspect ... i cant speak for BQ
<ogra_> that is canonical ... this channel works on the specially unlocked devices ... and will also work on the preinstalled ubuntu phones
<studio_> thats for bq, isn't it?
<ogra_> not sure, i never used that channel ... might even be for the canonical marketing team to demo something ...
<studio_> rc sounds like Release Candidate
<ogra_> in any case canonical has no (well, or limited) control over the hardware vendor ... it is up to them to release the docs and tools to make android phones work with ubuntu
<studio_> what about these image, http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/, is it possible to flash on my device?
<john-mcaleely> studio_, those images are the input to system-image.ubuntu.com, and are the same contents
<studio_> yes, but this is for krillin, isn't it?
<john-mcaleely> studio_, yes, those are for krillin
<ogra_> studio_, thats the content of the lxc container i talked about above
<studio_> so, how to i get a preview from ubuntu-touch on my phone? the emulator is so slow on my i5, i can't use it :(
<john-mcaleely> studio_, I know of no way, and I am ~jhm on people.canonical.com. sorry!
<studio_> ok, but how to speed up the emulator?
<ogra_> studio_, patience i guess ... BQ will surely release something for you too
<studio_> i tried arm and i386
<davmor2> studio_: you can't speed up the emulator that is the speed it runs at.
<ogra_> i386 should work at a usable speed
<rsalveti> studio_: i386 should be fast unless kvm is not enabled for you
<rsalveti> studio_: can you run kvm-ok (if you're using ubuntu)
<rsalveti> and see the output
<ogra_> davmor2, sure you can ... you can overclock your CPU to 10GHz :P
<rsalveti> feel free to paste me the emulator output as well as it boots, it shows in there if kvm is enabled or not
<rsalveti> run it with --memory=1024 as well, if you have enough ram
<davmor2> ogra_: without causing global thermo nuclear war from the explosion that occurs
<studio_> the bios from my acer laptop is restricted
<rsalveti> right, but usually they allow you to enable or disable hardware acceleration
<studio_> no vitual machine is from the bios possibel
<studio_> mom, i have to switch to my notebook
<dobey> studio_: if you want ubuntu on a real phone before the bq phone is released, the best phone to try it on, is a LG Google Nexus 4
<studio_> @dobey today i got my brand new bq Aquaris E4.5
<dobey> ok
<dobey> the emulator is probably not the best way to try things out on a pc. you can try the "ubuntu desktop next" preview ISO and just boot off of it, or run it inside virtualbox or such
<dobey> if you want to run ubuntu on an actual bq phone, you're just going to have to be patient and wait until bq lets you, though :)
<studio_> @dobey nice idea, but i want to learn a bit ...
<studio_> one of the problem is, this documentation "https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/" for ubuntu 14.04 got bugs
<popey> studio_: what's up with it exactly?
<studio_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<studio_> the original flash tool shows the original channel. the ppa do not
<studio_> therefor i use 2 PC's with ubuntu 14.04
<popey> i dont understand the issue
<popey> ubuntu-device-flash is in that ppa
<studio_> try ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels
<popey> where does it say to do that on that page?
<studio_> ;)
<studio_> DEPRECATED: Implicit 'touch' subcommand assumed
<studio_> unknown flag `list-channels'
<popey> Yes, where does it say to run "--list-channels" on that page?
<studio_> on the original ubuntu 14.04
<dobey> the problem with that page is that the documentation hasn't been updated to reflect the changes in ubuntu-device-flash, since the introduction of snappy
<popey> how exactly is that page "wrong"?
<dobey> with the new version, you have to run "ubuntu-device-flash query --device mako --list-channels"
<dobey> for list-channels anyway
<studio_> but on original --arch=i386 is not working ;)
<studio_> for the emulator i forgot
<dobey> popey: basically, the way arguments are passed to ubuntu-device-flash has totally changed
<popey> yes, i know
<popey> but that is not what studio_ was saying.
<popey> studio_: said the page is wrong, and cited "--list-channels" which isn't mentioned anywhere on that page
<dobey> so certain things on that page, and the pages linked to from it, don't work as described, when using the version from the PPA (which the page tells you to use) on 14.04
<dobey> popey: it is mentioned on a page linked from that page
<dobey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<popey> well the good news is there is a "Report a bug on this site " link at the bottom
<ogra_> shouldnt have used that html stuff then ...
<ogra_> prevents you from links :)
<dobey> ironically, the "report a bug" link just points at the list of existing bug reports, and doesn't give you a nice form to explain the problem, with a pre-filled URL for the page the link was clicked on, so more confusiong there :)
<studio_> so, how do i get a faster, i386, emulater and a working ubuntu-device-flash (with channels)
<dobey> ubuntu-device-flash works
<studio_> with the ppa?
<dobey> faster i386 emulator comes with more cpu power and RAM
<dobey> yes
<dobey> i stated the correct incantation for --list-channels with the new ubuntu-device-flash, above
<studio_> @dobey please show me "ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels"
<kenvandine> <dobey> with the new version, you have to run "ubuntu-device-flash query --device mako --list-channels"
<dobey> scroll up where i stated the command
<kenvandine> studio_, that's what dobey said earlier
<studio_> i get: ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels
<studio_> DEPRECATED: Implicit 'touch' subcommand assumed
<studio_> unknown flag `list-channels'
<kenvandine> studio_, run what i just pasted
<dobey> ffs
<dobey> well it's not not working for lack of repetition anyway :)
<popey> studio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10020311/
<rsalveti> for a faster emulator you need kvm support
<rsalveti> otherwise it's indeed going to be slow
<dobey> or just don't use the emulator
<studio_> this is different! ubuntu-device-flash query --device krillin --list-channels
<dobey> *sigh*
<kenvandine> studio_, yes... it's what dobey said :)
<ogra_> it lists you the channels for a krillin device
<studio_> about that is no documentation
<kenvandine> popey, your hostname is *deep-thought*?  that's hilarious :)
<dobey> there is plenty of documentation
<dobey> --help for exmaple
<popey>  kenvandine :)
<rsalveti> dobey: it's fine to use the emulator though, it's one of the supported methods to develop new apps
<kenvandine> and ubuntu-device-flash -h
<kenvandine> shows that
<rsalveti> it's not perfect, but functional
<pmcgowan> popey, is reminders being actively worked on?
<popey> pmcgowan: yes. somewhat. what's up?
<kenvandine> popey, i saw the fosdem picture... that didn't look like deep thought :)
<dobey> rsalveti: yes, it's a good way to test apps, but it's not a good way to get a sense of how ubuntu feels with the phone interface; the desktop next ISO is better for that i would think
<studio_> @rsalveti ;) yes, and now i know
<dobey> although it's a bit more like the tablet interface on a PC
<popey> kenvandine: That was at the very end :) - we drank beer during the final keynote which was awesome.
<kenvandine> i'm sure :)
<rsalveti> right, it's a different perspective, you'll feel what unity8 is all about
<pmcgowan> popey, is anyone triaging and fixing bugs?
<rsalveti> but not necessarily the phone interface
<popey> pmcgowan: should be, i can review.
<pmcgowan> popey, thanks
<dobey> right
<popey> anything specific?
<pmcgowan> alexk is about to file something
<popey> yeah, he pm'ed me about it
<popey> will take a look.
<dobey> popey: there you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1417230 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417230 in Ubuntu App Developer site ""Report a bug on this site" link on pages does not link to bug report form" [Undecided,New]
<popey> haha brilliant dobey :)
<ogra_> dobey, iirc thats by designn ... you should get the list of existing bugs so you dont file duplicates
<studio_> many thanks for the "new input" :)
<studio_> @john-mcaleely what device are you using?
<dobey> ogra_: expecting random people who want to report an issue, to do their own bug triage, is bad design
<ogra_> tell that to the designers ... that discussin happened 5y ago ...
<dobey> i have no problem telling designers their design is wrong/bad/flawed/whatever :)
<studio_> i don't understand that "secret", it is more easy to install a new firmware/kernel to my Raspberry PIs
<ogra_> you have to ask that to the android vendors
<dobey> what secret?
<studio_> @ogra_, why android, this is ubuntu/debian, isn't it ???
<ogra_> on android hardware
<dobey> a Raspberry PI is a development device
<dobey> comparing it to a production cell phone is not the right comparison to make :)
<ogra_> on android consumer hardware actually ...
<ogra_> (vy developer HW)
<ogra_> *vs
<studio_> a Raspberry PI is a development device, and what is ubuntu-touch?
<kenvandine> ubuntu-touch is just software
<studio_> lol
<kenvandine> to be run on an android device :)
<studio_> and again 'lol'
<kenvandine> and i say an android device because in order to get everything working, you need to have some bits from android for hardware support
<dobey> how rude.
<ogra_> we would have produced a fully open ubuntu touch device if the crowdfunding had happened ...
<studio_> hmmm, should i buy a jolla-device to get linux on my phone?
<ogra_> since that didnt happen canonical develops an OS that runs on android devices
<dobey> lol
<kenvandine> i think jolla has the same bit of android
<ogra_> yeah
<dobey> jolla uses the same bits of android
<dobey> so does firefox os
<ogra_> jolla is pretty much the same but their android bits are fully in their linus system ...
<ogra_> *linux
<dobey> if you want linux on a phone without android, you can buy an old palm pre
<ogra_> while ours bans the android bits in a container
<studio_> my last linux-phone was a motorola a720
<ogra_> firefoxOS is even deeper integrated with android i think
<ogra_> there is simply no such thing like a "linux phone" today, you always need the drivers one way or the other
<dobey> android is linux
<ogra_> well ...
<ogra_> kind of ...
<studio_> "you always need the drivers" same as the dvb-receivers, it is closed source ... :(
<ogra_> right
<dobey> yes, welcome to the wonderful world of hardware chip manufacturers
<ogra_> there is no phone hardware that is open enough that you could "just run linux" and have it functional
<studio_> but what about the kernel?
<ogra_> what about it ?
<studio_> is ubuntu-touch using 3.14 ?
<ogra_> dejavu ?
<studio_> android 5.0?
<ogra_> you asked that above :)
<ogra_> whatever is in the android source tree for the device ...
<ogra_> the binary drivers expect to find certain interfaces and functions in the kernel ... which means you need to use the source of the devices android tree
<ogra_> because that is usually heavily patched by the HW manufacturer
<ogra_> to provide said interfaces and functions
<studio_> i was wondering about that, because normally 3.13 is LTS
<ogra_> yeah, no such thing like LTS ... ubuntu touch is a fully rolling release
<studio_> and after it?
<ogra_> after what ?
<studio_> 3.14
<ogra_> i dont understand
<studio_> the kernel
<ogra_> yes, read what i wrote above
<ogra_> the kernel is an android source kernel that is heavily patched by the HW manufacturer
<ogra_> to make the binary drivers work
<ogra_> as long as there is no full upgrade of the whole set from the HW manufacturer it will sty the same
<ogra_> *stay
<studio_> sure ;) very interesting
<kenvandine> studio_, for example, my mako is running a 3.4 kernel, i think
<rvr> boiko: ping
<kenvandine> because that's what the drivers are for
<boiko> rvr: pong
<rvr> boiko: I'm finishing testing silo 0, looks good so far.
<boiko> rvr: nice!
<rvr> boiko: But in the test plan it says that history-daemon must not running by default after rebooting phone
<rvr> boiko: I have checked, and it is running
<boiko> rvr: so, jibel found the same, but locally I didn't manage to reproduce it even a single time, tried for hours
<rvr> boiko: I'm using image 224
<rvr> in krillin, of course
<boiko> rvr: in any case, it being running after a reboot won't cause any harm
<rvr> boiko: Ok
<boiko> rvr: I will of course investigate that still, but we don't need to block silos because of that
<studio_> @kenvandine, that is what i mean. Show "cat /proc/version"
<kenvandine> uname -a
<kenvandine> Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.4.0-6-mako #35-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 20 11:28:16 UTC 2015 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<studio_> 3.4 :(
<kenvandine> studio_, why?  kernel version doesn't mean much
<studio_> no?????
<kenvandine> it's whatever supports the hardware best
<rvr> boiko: Silo 0 approved.
<boiko> rvr: thanks!
<studio_> kernel means all
<kenvandine> this is the same version android uses for the same device
<ogra_> right, why would it help to have a newer one if the one you have has all the features to fully support the HW
<studio_> why do you think there are always new kernels and patches, for fun?
<kenvandine> yeah, i just want to be able to hack software for my phone :)
<kenvandine> studio_, for newer hardware support
<ogra_> studio_, to support newer hardware or add new features
<kenvandine> but phones aren't like PCs
<kenvandine> you aren't going to be adding hardware to your phone
<dobey> yet everyone keeps trying to act like they are
<ogra_> studio_, what would you expect to gain from having a 3.14 kernel ... name some features ...
<dobey> ogra_: more security
<ogra_> rrrright ... lol
<ogra_> if there are security hles these can be fixed in any kernel version you like ...
<ogra_> *holes
<studio_> since now there is now hardware support for my acer e1-e571 accelerometer
<dobey> that's a phone?
<ogra_> studio_, and that helps you on your phone in what way exactly ?
<studio_> no phone, Notebook
<davmor2> ogra_: kernels bouncing around popping left right and center as the heat is applied at least that what I expect from 314 popcorn kernels and heat :)
<dobey> so a driver for a piece of hardware in an x86 laptop, being availble for the same kernel on your phone, is useful how?
<ogra_> studio_, you complained about 3.4 on a phone
<ogra_> studio_, what would you gain from 3.14 on a phone ?
<studio_> @ogra_, no, you missunderstood, i thought ubuntu-touch is the same as ubuntu. therefore i thought they use the same kernel-version ...
<ogra_> it would ... if the hardware would work with that kernel :)
<ogra_> but i assume you want to make calls with your ohone
<ogra_> *phone
<studio_> for exp. i did not find Thunderbird in Ubuntu-Touch :(
<dobey> there is only ubuntu
<dobey> to run ubuntu on phones, an android kernel and some base components are required, for the hardware to work
<studio_> "there is only ubuntu" and what email-client?
<ogra_> on the phone ? dekko is pretty cool
<studio_> what about gnupg and x.509?
<dobey> there is no default mail client on the phone
<dobey> at least not yet
<ogra_> dekko is surely close to be the one though :)
<davmor2> studio_: +1 on ogra_ dekko the new version is better still.
<studio_> and why not Thunderbird? Firefox=yes?
<ogra_> studio_, because they dont have a mobile UI
<dobey> they aren't built for phone interfaces
<dobey> plus they are freakin huge apps
<ogra_> studio_, and you would need to make Xorg run first ...
<davmor2> studio_: they are too heavy for phones, have no mobile ui, no touch interface, and rely on x
<ogra_> no Xorg on the phone currently
<dobey> i don't use thunderbird on my workstation, i don't want it on my phone either
<studio_> @dobey, Thunderbird is possible for Raspberry!
<dobey> rpi is not a phone
<studio_> lol
<studio_> isn't? asterix
<ogra_> studio_, you run your RPi with a 4.5" screen ?
<dobey> you can run tbird on your phone if you really want to
<ogra_> sure
<kenvandine> not going to put it in your pocket :)
<ogra_> just make Xorg work
<studio_> how
<dobey> but we aren't going to support it
<ogra_> then you can switch the phone to use debs and install thundebird
<studio_> rpi can be a phone, for exp. asterix like a sip-phone
<ogra_> (nothing we provide in the default install=
<dobey> well, xmir will probably work
<ogra_> it surely will
<dobey> or the gtk mir backend
<ogra_> but it isnt installed
<dobey> sure
<davmor2> studio_: that isn't a phone, stop trying to compare the two
<dobey> just saying "make xorg work" != "install all of xorg"
<studio_> @dobey, therefore question about question. I thought "ubuntu-touch is ubuntu" ...
<dobey> there is only ubuntu
<dobey> ubuntu-touch is just a metapackage which describe the default packages on a certain type of image build
<studio_> so, wtf is ubuntu-touch?
<ogra_> ubuntu-tuch is just an internal developer mane we use ... there is no product called ubuntu touch
<ogra_> *name
<ogra_> eventually all ubuntu will be like "ubuntu touch" is today
<ogra_> (snappy will replace all ubuntus you know)
<ogra_> (including the phone)
 * kenvandine hugs snappy
<studio_> sorry for "wtf", but ...
<ogra_> :)
 * davmor2 plans on snapping ogra_ if he keeps on about snappy :P
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> try it :)
 * ogra_ is sanppier than you !
<ogra_> except that i typo a lot :P
<dobey> sandpiper?
<ogra_> sandviper
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha
<studio_> so, ubuntu-touch do not support an email-client with gnupg nor x.509
<ogra_> i think thats in the works for dekko
<ogra_> (ask in #ubuntu-app-devel where it stands on the roadmap)
<studio_> and why firefox?
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> why firefox ?
<studio_> yupp
<ogra_> why what firefox ?
<dobey> i ask myself that all the time
<dobey> "why firefix, why?"
<dobey> firefox even
<dobey> i type almost as bad as ogra_ :P
<ogra_> the more i think about that the more it boils down to just:
<ogra_> wehy ?
<ogra_> bah
<studio_> i can install firefox in the emulator but not thunderbird
<dobey> lol
<ogra_> cant even type three letters
<dobey> ogra_: time to give up and have whisky :)
<ogra_> yeah, seems like
<studio_> why?
<ogra_> studio_, because i work since 14h and cant type anymore
<ogra_> whisky is a good compensation :)
<studio_> so, go to sleep ... wir hätten uns auch in Deutsch unterhalten können ...
<ogra_> nee, nich hier drin :)
<studio_> ;)
<ogra_> english channel ;)
<studio_> yupp
 * dobey feels a bit like pulp fiction right now
<ogra_> studio_, you most likely didnt use the right channel ... the devel and devel-proposed channel should see the whole archive ... rtm only has the necessary packages needed to build the image
<ogra_> anyway ... off to whisky and TV :)
<studio_> k :)
<davmor2> ogra_: night
<studio_> so, any chance in the moment to get ubuntu-touch working in the moment on my bq Aquaris E4.5?
<dobey> do you have a time machine?
<studio_> @dobey, no, sorry :( i thought it is possible ...
<dobey> no time travel is not possible :)
<popey> It is possible!
<popey> Just at a fairly fixed rate.
<popey> and in one direction.
<dobey> nope :)
<ahoneybun> popey, most time travel movies seem to think that all time exist at the same time, which makes time travel it self impossible
<studio_> thanks for informations for today! bb ;)
<popey> I haven't seen a good time travel film recently
<dobey> i haven't seen a good time travel film ever
<absolly> hello, i just installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 5 as secondary os, does anyone know how to fix the extreme battery draining while booted into ubuntu touch
<jgdx> everyone travel through time
<jgdx> http://i.imgur.com/DWrI2JY.webm
<pngo> does anyone know what are the settings for tethering in network manager?
<pngo> if I 'android-gadget-service enable rndis' the network indicator will start spinning but no connection.
<cyphermox> pngo: it's not really supported yet. just enabling the rndis gadget is only going to get you the interface, it's not going to be configured
<cwayne> has something changed with webapps in vivid?  im having issues starting them, log is complaining about not getting a mir socket?
<jgdx> Wellark_, pingzsters
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-03
<diego7319> hi
<diego7319> i cant run ubuntu emulator because this developer tools are not installed
<diego7319_> hi?
<diego7319_> at least anyone can say hi
<ogra_> cyphermox, usb tethering weorks fine on krillin (there are NM snippets that "android-gadget-service enable rndis" puts in place) it seems to just not work on any other devices
<marrabld> hello, could someone please explain to me how I can install apps on to my touch device.  I am running Nexus 4 Ubuntu 141.04 r303 via the android dual boot app.
<meritene> About release 74 and all of the following my smartphone (Nexus 4) gives me the message "no network" despite it detect the carrier.
<jgdx> meritene, could you file a bug?
<jgdx> meritene, if you have shell access to your phone, maybe attach the syslog and other relevant bits?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Eileen Collins Day! :-D
<meritene> jgdx, thanks a lot...but I don't what shell access is precisely
<meritene> jgdx, thanks a lot...but I don't know what shell access is precisely
<ame> hi
<ame> can anybody tell me why i cannot find my mobile model number MOTO E for installing ubuntu??
<jgdx> meritene, basically enabling developer mode on your phone (Settings -> About -> developer mode), setting a password, installing adb on your desktop and connecting it to your phone via usb. Then write adb shell on your desktop. More info https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/ and a lot of other places :)
<jgdx> meritene, if you create a bug, however, the one it gets assigned to will request information, so a bug is great place to start.
<tsdgeos> mardy: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/remove_declared_undefined/+merge/248343
<gcollura> why do I have to have the phone unlocked to use adb on it? (like adb shell or adb push) otherwise adb just returns "error: closed"
<gcollura> I have the latest rtm, with the previous one this annoyance didn't occur
<meritene> jgdx, thank you very much: I'll try...
<ame> Can anybody of here tell me can i install ubuntu on mobile...Am very much eager to use ubuntu on my mobile
<popey> gcollura: security, I could grab the phone from your desk and plug into my laptop, adb shell in a delete your data
<gcollura> popey, is there any "whitelist" to allow my pc as trusted?
<popey> don't think so.
<popey> you can enable SSH though, and ssh in?
<gcollura> popey, yeah but click-buddy uses adb push to push click packages into the device
<popey> yeah, it's annoying. maybe have the lock period longer on your device?
<tsdgeos> mardy: and another one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/54_tests/+merge/248351
<popey> system settings -> security & privacy -> phone locking -> Never :)
<gcollura> popey, android has a security protocol to allow certain computers to connect to the device when plugged
<popey> sounds like a feature request!
<gcollura> popey, http://imgur.com/a/1F3jB here's how android behave in this situation
<popey> gcollura: yeah, we should do similar
<nhaines> ogra_: I just wanted to say that I'm both fascinated (to see what the solution will be) and also incredibly impressed with your patience with 左宝柱 over on the mailing list.  :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> well, i'm curious :)
<popey> can someone else confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1417487 pls?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417487 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Long press copy/paste conflicts with long press scroll" [Undecided,New]
<nhaines> As someone who doesn't have any low-level hardware knowledge but is coveting a Raspberry Pi 2, I'm learning a lot about troubleshooting.  That I will hopefully never have to use, haha.
<ogra_> there is a working snappy image for the RPi2
<nhaines> Yeah, an official one.
<ogra_> still alpha (snappy update and roolback wont work yet) but it will get fixes
<nhaines> Which frankly, sounds like the thing that will ensure snappy's success.
<ogra_> well, snappys success will be that it only takes ~1day to get it running on a yet unsupported board :)
<ogra_> (me at least ... seems 左宝柱 isnt that lucky yet :) )
<nhaines> Not trending well so far based on the ML. ;)  But hopefully soon!
<nhaines> haha, right!  :)
<nhaines> popey: did you want that to be tested with the terminal reboot?
<popey> nhaines: yes, which is the default terminal now. (although might not be on your nexus 4)
<ogra_> the point is that if you have images for all possible boards out there you have some kind of standard that works on all of them ... that will be snappys success
<nhaines> popey: Nexus 5.  :)
<chrisc> hi, is there, by any chance, anyone around who might be able to help be get a debian chroot running on ubuntu touch? https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10948.html
<nhaines> ogra_: oh, of course.  But Raspberry Pi 2 is probably a good stab at supporting something that's ubiquitous.
<ogra_> yep
<nhaines> popey: can confirm.
<popey> thanks
<nhaines> popey: I me too'd it but if you'd like me to mark it confirmed or such let me know.
<popey> nhaines: that'll do, thanks
<popey> just making sure it's not local madness on my part :)
<nhaines> Not sure that's mutually exclusive, but at least it's a real bug.  ;)
<popey> heh
<nhaines> Okay, I'd better get back to work.  :)
<mardy> tsdgeos: sorry, I missed your pings. The MPs look fine, I'll get them merged, thanks!
<tsdgeos> mardy: cool :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: how blocking is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/+bug/1387537 for a potential 5.4 migration? is it a *must* or *nice* to have?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1387537 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Oxide should provide an interface to avoid webbrowser-app / online-accounts using private Qt headers" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<tsdgeos> because i don't think i can tackle that one by myself
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's not blocking at all, *nice* that is
<Mirv> so that in the future we wouldn't need to do manual patching of a couple of lines in 5+ packages
<Mirv> since everyone tends to copy that same private header usage currently
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> ok then so then there's only https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1408273 left it seems (plus the two i've patches on the pipeline for)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408273 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "tst_qvariant fails when enabling tests in qtbase 5.4.0" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: 1408273 fix is there already (marking), bug #1403582 in general is the real thing.. I've needed to disable many QWidget tests so far, but for touch of course that maybe isn't a blocker
<ubot5> bug 1403582 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Re-enable normal tests enablement in qtbase for Qt 5.4" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1403582
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'm trying to run autopilot tests now, and filing then bugs for regressions there. initially not catastrophic, hopefully nothing serious.
<Mirv> for example a full pass for unity8 + uitk now gotten. ubuntu-system-settings almost completely fails, but I haven't got yet the comparison "without PPA" results.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: oki
<jgdx> Wellark_, do you know why indicator-network fails to build [1]? Something about signatures? [1] https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-1-build/125/console
<jdstrand> gcollura, popey: re certain computers> that is actually the plan in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings/ProtectingUserData
<gcollura> jdstrand, thanks!
<muyiscoi> Hi guys! I'm having an issue with my Ubuntu Touch install on a Nexus 4
<Wellark_> jgdx: there is an unused variable in one of the files, but I have no idea how that can have slipped through
<jgdx> Wellark_, u fix plz?
<Wellark_> jgdx: hmm.. it's been there since the mid of december
<Wellark_> maybe g++ has had a new version and the old one didn't catch it
<Wellark_> jgdx: will fix
<jgdx> kiiiiitos
<muyiscoi> I can't seem to join the wifi network at my university. We use "eduroam" which is a network several schools use, especially in europe. It requires a username and password to login, unlike traditional wifi networks that just use the wifi key.
<chrisc> muyiscoi: try using a web browser to enter that?
<jgdx> Wellark_, I'm fixing the racyness in your ofonoactivator in hopes that it will be able to activate a connection on the modem using a functioning context.
<jgdx> Wellark_, but any other suggestions will also be showered with thanks
<Tassadar> chrisc: eduroam uses 802.1x authentication, you need to enter username and login to connect to the network. I don't think ubuntu touch supports that yet
<muyiscoi> Tassadar: exactly!
<Tassadar> it might be just missing the GUI though, not sure
<muyiscoi> Is there no way around that? like a command line way of connecting
<dobey> muyiscoi: can you connect via network manager on ubuntu on a laptop for example?
<muyiscoi> dobey: yes, it works via network manager on ubuntu desktop. That's what I'm using right now
<popey> can you do "phablet-network" to copy the config over?
<popey> (from desktop to phone over usb cable)
<dobey> muyiscoi: then it seems like just a matter of having the necessary UI and/or back-end work done for the phone interface. if you have the config stored on your PC you can probably copy it over and use it to connect to the same ESSID from the phone
<dobey> as popey just suggested :)
<muyiscoi> let me try that
<dobey> if it's possible to use 'nmcli' to connect to that network, you can also try using that on the phone as it seems to be installed as well
<dobey> i don't know if it has the ability to provide all the necessary info though
<Wellark_> jgdx: it was not "my ofonoactivator", but no matter :)
<jgdx> Wellark_, ah. Speaking of which, is he available?
<Wellark_> jgdx: who?
<jgdx> Wellark_, satoris
<muyiscoi> popey: tried using "phablet-network" and got "Network file is /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/eduroam
<muyiscoi> Could neither find WEP nor WPA-PSK key !"
<Wellark_> jgdx: try ping him on internal irc, should be there
<popey> we have a bug for this, it's known broken I think.
<kenvandine> mandel, any progress on the check_hash branch?
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, sorry proposing in a few, I was ill and the end of last week and did no do much, sorry
<kenvandine> mandel, thx
<muyiscoi> That's too bad
<dobey> muyiscoi: i don't know what phablet-network does exactly, but you can try just using "adb push" to copy it to the phone, and putting it in the same location, then rebooting and choosing the network
<muyiscoi> dobey: Tried that. I keep getting "permission denied" even though I'm using sudo
<Wellark_> jgdx: add this to the vivid silo to get rid of the i-network build failure: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/remove_unused_variable/+merge/248393
<dobey> muyiscoi: push it to "." on the phone, then use phablet-shell or the terminal app on the phone to "sudo cp" the file to the right place
<muyiscoi> dobey: succesfully copied the config file onto the phone but it still does the same thing. Guess there's a larger issue here
<dobey> ok
<dobey> muyiscoi: i'd suggest filing a bug about your use case not being supported on the phone
<muyiscoi> dobey: where would I do that exactly?
<dobey> muyiscoi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network would be a good starting place for such a bug, i think
<matv1> today my mako has been running really hot on the newest rtm(186). Just me?
<matv1> when idle..
<AkivaAvraham> Hey all: Live Ask Ubuntu Anything live in 10 minutes: http://ubuntuonair.com | #ubuntu-on-air
<kenvandine> charles, i want to land that charge state fix, can you get the indicator-power branch approved?
<kenvandine> charles, for rtm that is, i added it to silo 0
 * charles clicks
<kenvandine> charles, thx :)
<rvr> bzoltan: Silo 5 is approved.
<Knightmare> Where can I find the password to unlock the file manager/terminal apps?
<Elleo> Knightmare: it's your normal phone unlock password/pin code
<Knightmare> oh cool
<Knightmare> thanks Elleo
<Elleo> no problem :)
<Elleo> rpadovani: heya; I'm Mike Sheldon, just thought I'd introduce myself on IRC in case you ever need me for anything
<Elleo> rpadovani: I probably won't be getting into the settings stuff for a little while though as I've got a bunch of new high priority keyboard bugs to sort first, but I'll try to keep abreast of discussion on settings stuff
<bzoltan> rvr:  magnificant :) Thank you
<rpadovani> Elleo, hey :-) Thanks, I'll ping you if I'll need!
<charles> kenvandine, tedg just approved https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-power/lp-1416096-publish-primary-device-state-on-bus/+merge/248142
<Elleo> rpadovani: okay, great :)
<saidinesh5> Elleo: i got my laptop back
<saidinesh5> so what next :P
<Elleo> saidinesh5: cool :)
<saidinesh5> i think after tonight, skeyer will take about the same amount of memory as ubuntu-keyboard....
<saidinesh5> removing the swipeHints from storage....
<Elleo> saidinesh5: awesome
<saidinesh5> they can be computed in O(n) anyways
<saidinesh5> Elleo: so any news about the maliit mir patches?
 * saidinesh5 like to see his name in some upstream commits :D
<saidinesh5> been a long time since that happened...
<Elleo> saidinesh5: need to chase people up on that, will do it first thing in the morning
<saidinesh5> Ah sure
<saidinesh5> so basically set up a jenkins server for Skeyer
<saidinesh5> its interesting/weird...
<saidinesh5> the benchmarks it was running were off by 10x
<Elleo> heh, I've never setup jenkins myself, I just make use of the stuff all our awesome CI guys run for us
<saidinesh5> Ah i think thats the server's fault though
<saidinesh5> its a 1GHz shared vps
<saidinesh5> so
<saidinesh5> i think they are throttling things or someone else was stealing my CPU
<Elleo> ah
<saidinesh5> because i would expect a 2x difference but certainly not 10x difference when compared to my nexus 7
<Elleo> yeah
<saidinesh5> the good news is
<saidinesh5> the word it was taking 1600msec on the server was taking 111msec on my machine
<Elleo> neat
<saidinesh5> the better news is i think that can be brought down :P
<Elleo> even neater :)
<saidinesh5> the boring news is i think i have to set up a ppa so that testing is easier for me
<saidinesh5> ppa for skeyer
<saidinesh5> and i thiiiiiiiink that needs the maliit framework's patches
<Elleo> saidinesh5: did you ever get to the bottom of the inactive plugin issue?
<saidinesh5> i think i did
<Elleo> ah cool
<saidinesh5> that was giving an issue on maliiit desktop too
<saidinesh5> on my arch machine box (vanilla maliit)
<saidinesh5> and now it works
<Elleo> great
<saidinesh5> do you have that debian/ folder you used to package maliit?
<saidinesh5> i mean skeyer
 * saidinesh5 hates packaging :P
<Elleo> don't think I packaged skeyer, probably just installed it straight
<kenvandine> charles, thx
<Elleo> I'll take a quick look though
<saidinesh5> ah i remember giving me some debs
<Elleo> saidinesh5: nope, no debian dir
<Elleo> saidinesh5: ah, that was probably the maliit debs
<saidinesh5> oh
<saidinesh5> dunno been a while and had to reinstall kubuntu
<saidinesh5> so lost stuff
<saidinesh5> i think i have to reinstall it again though
<saidinesh5> its somehow not going into sleep
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I'd compiled maliit on the device with an included hack for the inactive plugin stuff, think that was it
<Elleo> saidinesh5: do you need those again?
<saidinesh5> yup
<saidinesh5> but
<saidinesh5> that inactive plugin hack might have to be reversede
<Elleo> saidinesh5: http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/maliit-mir-backend/
<Elleo> there's also ubuntu-keyboard packages there with the mir stuff stripped out
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> so i wont have to patch it then :D
<Elleo> yep, that's all sitting in a branch ready :)
<saidinesh5> Elleo: btw. if i were to create a click package for skeyer
<saidinesh5> all i have to do is change maliit's server.conf isnt it?
<saidinesh5> to load from skeyer instead of $maliit_plugin_path
<Elleo> saidinesh5: that should work, but the click won't be able to change the server.conf
<Elleo> saidinesh5: that'd have to be done manually
<saidinesh5> that shouldnt be a problem, i mean i m thinking of writing a "config app"
<Elleo> saidinesh5: well the config app couldn't write to it either if it's distributed as a click
<saidinesh5> skeyer_settings or something
<saidinesh5> oh?
<Pratrax> Hello
<Elleo> saidinesh5: that file's only writable if the user's made their system writable, and it's never writable for click apps (due to them being confined)
<saidinesh5> isnt it just in ~/
<Elleo> saidinesh5: ah, actually it might read from ~/.local/share/maliit too, we have it reading from /etc/maliit/ currently
<Elleo> saidinesh5: but it still won't be writable to a click app
<saidinesh5> O_O
<saidinesh5> click apps dont have access to ~ ?
<Pratrax> I would like to know if it's possible to have ubuntu SDK on archlinux ?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: they can only write to ~/.local/share/com.app.id or ~/.cache/com.app.id or similar
<saidinesh5> Pratrax: i think so, chroot ?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: apps aren't allowed to touch anything that they don't own
<saidinesh5> oh
<saidinesh5> hmm.........
<Elleo> saidinesh5: we have a pretty strict security model for apps
<saidinesh5> i see
<kenvandine> application confinement rocks!
<Elleo> saidinesh5: you could possibly write a desktop app that enables it
<saidinesh5> okay, by the time i m done with skeyer, i hope you guys would provide a way to select keyboard plugins ......
<saidinesh5> desktop app?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: but only for users that have enabled debugging
<Pratrax> I haven't find some tutorial for perform this
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, a script that just logs in over adb shell and writes it
<Elleo> saidinesh5: that'd be a massive hack though, and only for developers/advanced users
<saidinesh5> yeah
<saidinesh5> i dont mind sending an upstream patch to "select input plugin"
<saidinesh5> i mean it seems quite important....
<saidinesh5> btw. maliit too stores settings right?
<saidinesh5> but afaik ubuntu keyboard was storing settings by itself...
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, it's something we're going to be working on, but we haven't fully figured out the desired architecture for it yet
<saidinesh5> i wonder how the N9 did it...
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I suspect the settings in the ubuntu plugin were done that way to make them easy to integrate with the system settings
<saidinesh5> yeah some gsettings framework iirc
<saidinesh5> i remember it segfaulting for me...
<Elleo> the N9 wasn't trying to solve all the same problems we are really in terms of app confinement and such (which needs to be applied to 3rd party keyboards as well as apps)
<Elleo> as you don't want a keyboard to be able to read all your contacts and send them off to some evil company or something
<saidinesh5> oh? i remember aegis being a PITA....
<Elleo> or log key presses, etc.
<saidinesh5> yeah sure
<saidinesh5> right now even i m actually writing a config.h that would disable qdebug for maliit plugin
<saidinesh5> while keeping it for skeyer demo/tests
<saidinesh5> ugly qmake stuff but seems quite important
<saidinesh5> Elleo: btw. wouldnt the default security settings applicable for maliit framework do?
<saidinesh5> afterall its maliit process thats running the keyboard...
<Pratrax> Question :  If I use docker and I use two application who use the same library (Qt for example) is this library loaded two time ?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: the maliit process is running unconfined at the moment
<Elleo> saidinesh5: which means a plugin loaded into the maliit process could do pretty much whatever it likes
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> why unconfined?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: the main thing we need to do is confine maliit, and get it to display things via our trusted sessions architecture instead of just giving it a surface to do whatever it wants with
<Elleo> saidinesh5: because we haven't confined it yet :P
<saidinesh5> lol i see
<chrisc> is the termianl app confined?
<saidinesh5> shouldeach package has its own security stuff right?
<chrisc> i'm trying to work out why i can't chroot... https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10970.html
<Elleo> chrisc: yep, the terminal app is confined
<Elleo> chrisc: if you connect via phablet-shell / adb shell you won't be confined though
<Elleo> saidinesh5: sort of, all normal packages get to specify which security policies they need
<saidinesh5> if a package provides 2 binaries?
<chrisc> ah, ok, what i want to do though is "chroot /home/debian" on the phone...
<popey> Elleo: in podbird does the little tick in a circle mean "Listened" ?
<Elleo> popey: yep
<popey> hmm
<popey> seems unreliable, i have some which have it and some which dont
<Elleo> saidinesh5: any binary in the package gets the same permissions (they're defined for the package as a whole)
<saidinesh5> i see
<Elleo> popey: yeah, I tried loosening the definition of reaching the end of a podcast in the last update
<Elleo> popey: not sure if that'll have helped much or not though
<saidinesh5> i m not tooo keen on implementing a sync your dictionary feature but curious
<popey> ok
<popey> shall i file a bug?
<Elleo> popey: there might be something else going on there
<Elleo> popey: yes please
<popey> ok
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, keyboards will almost certainly not be allowed the network permission package
<Elleo> s/package//
<saidinesh5> hmm.....
<sergiusens> Elleo: can we have a little tick for "downloaded" as well?
<sergiusens> just to know what will work when off the grid :-)
<sergiusens> Elleo: your app is awesome btw :-)
<Elleo> sergiusens: there should be a trash can instead of a download button once something's downloaded, I'm planning on adding a new "Downloaded Podcasts" view though
<popey> sergiusens: there's a delete button
<popey> yay, i just filed a bug about that :)
<Elleo> sergiusens: that lists all your downloaded episodes from all podcasts
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/podbird/+bug/1417672
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417672 in podbird "Needs a listen queue view" [Undecided,New]
<Elleo> as well as a "Recent Episodes" view for all recent episodes in order
<sergiusens> Elleo popey trash works for me; just wasn't smart enough to notice it :-P
<Elleo> sergiusens: ah, heh
<sergiusens> or maybe I never really successfully downloaded anything :-P
<popey> :)
<ibuntu> awe_, are you around? sorry I didn't get the chance to link up with you the other day. do you have some time today?
<chrisc> hmm, trying to edit qml files with vi to add a escape key to the keyboard without a escape key is fustrating..
<chrisc> and no Ctrl-X for nano...
<ogra_> chrisc, in vi you can also ctrl-c ... does the same as esc
<chrisc> ah
<dpm> pitti, heads up: we're getting the new translations export script deployed (the one that will support exporting from derived distros). Note the change in the names of exported files in: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/data/ubuntu-l10n/
<chrisc> ogra_: it doesn't exactly
<ogra_> does here
<ogra_> i often edit files in the terminal app if i cant use a PC
<dpm> pitti, instead of $SERIES-filename.json it's now $DISTRO_SERIES_filename.json
<chrisc> ogra_: sorry, my mistake
<ogra_> np :)
<awe_> ibuntu, can we talk in maybe 1/2h?
<ibuntu> awe_, thanks for getting back to me, that would be great
<awe_> ibuntu, I have food on the stove top, so will ping you again in 10-15m
<kenvandine> is music-app in vivid-proposed working for anyone?  It doesn't even start for me, I saw bug 1415318 was filed for that, but I have the fixed version of mediascanner2.
<ubot5> bug 1415318 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app crashes with unsupported schema version with latest v0.105+15.04.20150127-0ubuntu1 on Vivid" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415318
<ahayzen> kenvandine, it was working on yesterday's one for me... have you tried clearing your ms2 db?
<kenvandine> no... i haven't
<kenvandine> how do i do that?
<adrian47> hello, can anyone help with upstart? I am getting E/UpstartPropertyWatcher( 1560): Failed to connect socket for '/dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge' on fd 7 (2 [No such file or directory])
<ahayzen> kenvandine, IIRC remove the db in .cache/mediascanner-2.0/ .. then restart the mediascanner-2.0 service
<ahayzen> ..or restart the device
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i thought with the revert it would handle that?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, maybe...i remember reading somewhere you could get into a state where you had to clear the db if you ran it whenit was broken or something.... what is the error in the app log?
<kenvandine> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
<kenvandine>   what():  Tried to open a db with schema version -1, while supported version is 8.
<mohd> when Ubuntu phone will released
<genii> "soon"
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yeah thats ms2
<kenvandine> ahayzen, ok, i'll whack it
<kenvandine> annoying that it can't handle this gracefully :/
<ahayzen> kenvandine, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10939.html
<kenvandine> i hope we don't get users into this situation in the future
<ahayzen> yeah :/
<kenvandine> yeah, that worked
<ahayzen> cool \o/
<kenvandine> but what about users that haven't enabled developer mode...
<kenvandine> i fear these things in the future
<adrian47> or maybe someone has an idea what could be wrong? :)
<kenvandine> i commented on the bug, maybe someone with ms2 knowledge can weigh in
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yeah probably best, i agree it shouldn't really get into a state where the only way out is to delete the db lol
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> surely it should be able to see the schema problem and migrate the db
<ahayzen> you would have thought ;)
<kenvandine> that isn't a new problem to solve :)
<kenvandine> that's why we have schema versions :)
<awe_> ibuntu, ping
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i really love music-app, i just don't use it much because i'm always wiping my phone and losing my music :/
<kenvandine> i gotta stop flashing my daily driver :)
<ahayzen> haha you need more phones by the sounds of it ;)
<kenvandine> i do... 2 is not enough :)
<ahayzen> you need at least 3 i've figured out...
<kenvandine> i need multiple of the same type, so i can just use one of them
<ibuntu> awe_, just got out of the shower, thanks for keeping in touch. I will be afk for about 5 mins and then ready to go
<ibuntu> awe_, are you there? I am at the keyboard
<awe_> yes
<awe_> so first thing, can you run the following script and pastebin it for me?
<awe_> run /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<awe_> and then paste it via pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ibuntu> sure, via adb shell?
<awe_> yes
<adrian47> noone? :(  I'm trying to port it but i stoped for 2 weeks now with this problem
<ibuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10040291/
<davmor2> kenvandine: you need a krillin and an sdcard
<ezyang> Hey guys, I got a Thinkpad Helix, and I was thinking Ubuntu Touch was something I would want. Can I install it?
<kenvandine> davmor2, not a good daily driver in the US... can't live on edge anymore :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: hahahaha
<ibuntu> awe_, happened in a similar fashion to last time. I'm pretty sure both times that my mobile data was offline and that's what prompted me to restart the phone. sometimes my data cuts out and restarting fixes it. this time after restarting it was no longer able to connect to my mobile network at all and said denied like before
<ibuntu> awe_, and here is the pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10040291/
<awe_> ibuntu, understood.  If we're going to get to the bottom of this, we're going to need to create a bug with all of the details we discuss here
<awe_> otherwise it's too hard for me to keep track of the details
<awe_> and there are others that may be able to help debug
<awe_> got it, I see what's wrong
<awe_> there's a bug in RTM on mako that causes the SIM not to be recognized, even though it's inserted
<awe_> is your SIM PIN locked?
<ibuntu> awe_, nothing that I can think of. I am not doing any tinkering with the phone, just attempting daily use
<ibuntu> awe_, no my sim is not pin locked and it is also currently in my old phone. Should I restart the nexus 4 with the sim card inside and then re run that command and paste it?
<awe_> yes!
<awe_> it doesn't tell us much if the SIM that's not working isn't in the phone
<awe_> ;)
<ibuntu> awe_, sorry about that. at least we got is sorted in the first 5 mins
<awe_> note, you need to restart after inserting the SIM
<ibuntu> awe_, thanks
<adrian47> If I will use my installator that will only unpack preinstalled package (with system.img android-ramdisk.img etc..) to system partition. It can cause my error?
<adrian47> I'm not usign rootstock now
<ibuntu> awe_, here is the new pastebin with the sim card in the phone http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10040563/
<ibuntu> awe_, I assumed there was no pin lock on my sim card because I never set one up but I just called me wireless provider and they told me that my sim is in fact pin locked. It has a primary pin and a backup pin. I have obtained both in case we need them
<awe_> ibuntu, what's your carrier again?
<awe_> your SIM is *not* pin locked according to the output from list-modems
<ibuntu> awe_, WIND Mobile in Canada (I am living just outside of Toronto)
<awe_> if it was, if would say PinRequired = pin
<ibuntu> awe_, both numbers are 7 digits... maybe the tech support rep I spoke to was confused about what I was asking?
<awe_> SIM PINs are four digits
<awe_> ibuntu, did you confirm with your carrier that they allow unlocked devices on their network?
<awe_> ibuntu, "denied" means the carrier rejected your devices attempt to register to the network
<awe_> you typically get this when a) you run out of credit or b) your carrier rejects the device
<ibuntu> awe_, I thought they were four digits. I also thought you had to set up a sim pin manually which is why I believed it was not locked. It sounds like it isn't anyway so that's good... and last time I called in to my carrier about the issue I had asked them if they had blocked the mac address of the device and they confirmed it was not blocked. Although I have not specifically asked them the question of whether they allow unlocke
<ibuntu> awe_, they sell and officially support factory unlocked devices like the nexus 4
<ibuntu> awe, and I have always used unlocked devices with them in the past without issue. they have been my carrier for around 3 years
<awe_> ok, just checking
<ibuntu> awe_, do you want me to call them back to ask them anything specific?
<awe_> again, "denied" is a response from the carrier...  so I'm not really sure what's happening here
<awe_> ibuntu, if they say the account is active, and it works in another device
<muyiscoi> hey guys. how does one take screenshots on ubuntu phone?
<awe_> then you've hit a bug we haven't yet seen
<popey> muyiscoi: phablet-screenshot
<popey> (on a usb attached pc)
<awe_> ibuntu, last time did you actually flash android, and then re-flash ubuntu to resolve the issue?
<awe_> ibuntu, let's get a bug created...  would you mind doing so via: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+filebug
<muyiscoi> popey: thanks. On the music app, I noticed that you can't do "repeat one" when playing one song from an album. I wanted to file it as a bug, but if its just something that isn't implemented yet, i'll just forget it
<popey> ahayzen: ^ see :)
<awe_> please include what we've discussed so far ( ie. list-modems output, system-image-cli -i output, operator name, ... )
<ibuntu> awe_, yeah, both times when I got this issue I popped my sim back into my old unlocked Nexus S and use that until I get the Nexus 4 working again; last time I followed the instructions to restore android here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/reinstalling-android/ essentially rebooting into the bootloader and running ./flash-all.sh in the adb shell. After android booted up and connected to the network...
<ahayzen> muyiscoi, something like this? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/single-repeat/+merge/242427
<ahayzen> muyiscoi, its on the list of TODOs we've just been talking/debating with design the best way todo it
<ibuntu> awe_, check that everything was working and reinstalled ubuntu touch by rebooting into the bootloader and running ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 --bootstrap
<awe_> which version of Android did you flash?
<muyiscoi> ahayzen: yes. that's it exactly. Glad to know its being worked on. Most music players just use the same button for "repeat all" and "repeat one". Tapping the button twice selects the latter. That's how I'm used to doing it anyway
<ahayzen> muyiscoi, yeah that is what that code does currently
<ibuntu> awe_, the latest one 5.0.1 (LRX22C)
<awe_> ah...that's might be the issue
<awe_> our images are based on 4.4.2, and there's a possibility that the Android 5 install upgrades the radio fw
<ibuntu> awe_, I'm pretty sure when I first bought the phone and turned it on it asked me to upgrade from android 4.4.2 to android 5 or possibly 4.4.4, but if I remember correctly, the first thing it did was an upgrade. And then I installed ubuntu touch. So do you think that if I reflash v4.4.2 of android and then go back to utouch that I might not have the radio fw issue again?
<awe_> yes
<muyiscoi> are there any plans to have playback controls as part of the  sound indicator menu as they are on unity 7 currently?
<ibuntu> awe_, Cool. Well I will file the bug report and try reflashing with 4.4.2 and hopefully it doesn't happen again, but at least we will have all the info ready if it does. and hopefully you guys can make use of some of the info to fix whatever the problem is with the updated radio fw
<kenvandine> muyiscoi, i hope so, i thought that had been implemented at one point
<kenvandine> not sure what happened
<awe_> if that fixes the problem, there's not much we can do to fix
<popey> yeah, it got backed out
<ibuntu> oh yeah... I guess it won't really affect any future phones because they will be based off of native hardware
<ahayzen> muyiscoi, yep eventually it will be like unity7
<ahayzen> muyiscoi, just we need to do some backend work upstream to the music-app to get it all working :)
<kenvandine> i want it in the greeter
<popey> dont we all :)
<ahayzen> muyiscoi, it was enabled ages ago but then had to be disabled as the next/previous buttons don't current function
<ahayzen> +1
<ahayzen> *currently function
<muyiscoi> ahayzen, gotchya. I'm patiently waiting :D
<Myself5> heyho, I have a quick question
<Myself5> I compiled the Ubuntu Touch Android base (4.4.2)
<SturmFlut> alecu, dobey: I tried to buy mhall119's "uReadIt (Dev)" app on the store just now, and I can't get it done. On the "Payment" screen after clicking on the price it asked me for a password, but didn't say which one (Launchpad, PayPal etc.). So I entered my Launchpad password, which ended in a screen saying "Authorization failed", and now I can't enter another password regardless of what I'm doing. The password textbox just
<SturmFlut> disappeared.
<Myself5> and now I try to find a Ubuntu Touch rootfs which its this base
<Myself5> the guide links to a utopic build which does not exist anymore, and I am not sure if I can use vidid with the 4.4.2 base
<dobey> SturmFlut: it's the ubuntu one password (which would be the same with what you log into launchpad with, since it uses u1 for auth)
<dobey> SturmFlut: if the password text entry disappeared, that's a weird bug i certainly haven't seen (one of the acceptance tests is 'type an invalid password' btw)
<Myself5> is there anyone here who is able to help me :/ ?
<dobey> SturmFlut: you should of course be able to hit cancel and try again though. but please file a bug with screenshot
<SturmFlut> dobey: I just restarted my device and the box is still gone o_O
<dobey> SturmFlut: does it show available payment methods?
<SturmFlut> What was the command to take a screenshot via adb? I forgot it
<dobey> phablet-screenshot
<SturmFlut> Myself5: Sorry, I don't know anything about porting. But I've heard that the new porting quide will be pusblished soon, maybe the information you need is in there.
<dobey> Myself5: i don't know anything about the porting guide either, other than a new one should be coming soon
<SturmFlut> dobey: Ah, thanks! That was it
<Myself5> my problem is not porting it. I already did this without any guide. It's about installing. I am not certainly sure if I can use the vivid rootfs
<dobey> Myself5: vivid should work fine though. we haven't changed the AOSP base for the vivid builds
<Myself5> ok, I'll try this then
<Myself5> thanks :)
<SturmFlut> dobey: I navigate to http://217.28.97.4/1.png and press on the price. Then http://217.28.97.4/2.png loads, I enter my Ubuntu One password, I am pretty sure I entered it correctly, and the result is http://217.28.97.4/3.png .
<SturmFlut> dobey: After that, the "Payment" dialog always looks like http://217.28.97.4/4.png
<SturmFlut> dobey: I even restarted the whole device and the password box was still gone, it reappeared after waiting for about ten minutes. As if something had to time out first.
<dobey> SturmFlut: oh, you are trying to pay with paypal. that auth failed is not for the u1 password. it is from the paypal site i suspect.
<dobey> beuno: ^^ looks like euro paypal has an issue perhaps?
<SturmFlut> dobey: Would be nice if the dialogue told me which password it wants. And what do I do if my PayPal e-mail differs from the Ubuntu One account?
<dobey> SturmFlut: paypal e-mail doesn't have to match u1 account. paypal is all done via web, so you have to log into paypal with the account. doesn't matter what e-mail it is
<dobey> SturmFlut: you can file a bug about it not being clear what password to use and i'll try to get design to look at it.
<SturmFlut> dobey: I never end up with a PayPal login website. These are all the screens I ever see.
<dobey> SturmFlut: yes, becasue, as i said, there seems to be a problem with the euro paypal it seems. unfortunately i don't think we can do anything about that in the client. it's a server thing, which is why i pinged beuno. but he is likely already gone, given the hour it is for him
<dobey> but if you file a bug i'll make sure his team sees it
<dobey> checking on my phone to see what happens
<dobey> yes, also broken for US paypal :(
<dobey> SturmFlut: sorry, you can hit the back arrow at the top to go back, and then cancel to exit. i'll ping to see if i can get someone to look at it
<SturmFlut> dobey: Ahhh, I begin to understand. So basically the bug is this: After logging in with the U1 password and selecting "PayPal" there should be a redirect to the PayPal website, but it doesn't happen
<dobey> SturmFlut: well it happened, but it failed
<adrian47> rootstock installer is actual? it will work with 4.4.2 base?
<SturmFlut> adrian47: Sorry, I have no idea.
<dobey> SturmFlut: so the password entry going away is correct there, because the password you entered was correct. so you don't need to enter it again for another 15 minutes. it's a special thing for purchases that we request it there
<dobey> SturmFlut: apparently paypal broke the API we're using, and i guess server people already know about it and are working to get it fixed
<SturmFlut> dobey: Okay, I'll file the bug anyways so other users can see it
<dobey> ok
<SturmFlut> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pay-ui/+bug/1417779
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417779 in pay-ui "PayPal payment is broken" [Undecided,New]
<adrian47> Anyone can help with: E/UpstartPropertyWatcher( 1560): Failed to connect socket for '/dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge' on fd 7 (2 [No such file or directory])
<dobey> SturmFlut: cool, thanks. moved it to the right project and notified the right team about it
<SturmFlut> dobey: Hm, and at least on my mako (stable channel r15) device the on-screen keyboard does not appear when using the "Add credit card" screen
<dobey> SturmFlut: hmm, maybe a bug in oxide or the keyboard then :-/
<SturmFlut> dobey: Okay, at least adding a credit card via https://pay.ubuntu.com/ and then selecting it in the pay-ui worked.
<SturmFlut> mhall119: That makes me customer #5 or so, right?
<dobey> SturmFlut: sorry the world seems to have exploded tonight :-/
<SturmFlut> dobey: Well, I'm used to it, five of my apps are currently blocked because the relevant API calls or features are missing ;)
<mhall119> SturmFlut: of ureadit-dev?
<mhall119> SturmFlut: you'd be purchaser #11 actually, my little apps is doing better than I expected :)
<SturmFlut> mhall119: Woohoo!
<SturmFlut> One of my apps is at 93 downloads, I wonder what effect the release of the first phone will have.
<mhall119> SturmFlut: one of mine got 2310 users, and that was made obsolete by the better Forums Browser app a while ago
<popey> SturmFlut: my most popular app has 2112 users...
<kenvandine> i didn't know we had user stats
<popey> oh yeah!
<SturmFlut> popey: :(
 * SturmFlut needs a killer app idea
<popey> games
<popey> seriously, we need more games
<kenvandine> i should really login to my apps more often
<popey> also, frameworks
<kenvandine> popey, seriously!
<kenvandine> we need more people hacking on bacon2d :)
<kenvandine> and making bacon2d games!
<popey> pfft
<kenvandine> i'll give free bacon to developers writing bacon2d games
<kenvandine> :-D
<popey> frameworks means we can nag existing developers to bring their games over
<SturmFlut> popey: One is a game! Flood It!
<kenvandine> popey, but that's really hard
<kenvandine> like cocas2d
<popey> not necessarily
<popey> kivy
<kenvandine> it would be pretty hard to get that working i think
<kenvandine> but it would be a huge win
<kenvandine> or libgdx
<kenvandine> for java games
<kenvandine> tons of games use those
<popey> love2d
<kenvandine> that isn't as common
<kenvandine> it looks cool
<kenvandine> but cocas2d and libgdx would give us a massive opportunity for porting games
<kenvandine> from ios and android
<popey> love2d and kivy are pretty neat and have quite a nice open source community around them
<popey> sure
<popey> but they're hard
<popey> love and kivy are _close_ to done on the phone already
<popey> they both have mobile gles builds
<kenvandine> but what's the benefit?
<popey> there are games already made with those platforms
<kenvandine> if they don't have a large base of existing games
<popey> just like cocas2d and libgdx
<popey> define large
<popey> compared to how many we already havre
<kenvandine> well... cocas2d and libgdx are large :)
<kenvandine> haha
<popey> I mean, I like aiming high
<popey> but seriously, we need all of them, not just the big guys
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> agreed
<popey> and the smaller guys are easier to do
<popey> more flexible
<kenvandine> but i'm focusing on making developers love to write QML games :)
 * kenvandine hugs QML
<popey> sure, thats also great
<popey> lets whack _all_ the moles
<kenvandine> like that hill climb racing game
<kenvandine> totally not hard to do in bacon2d :)
<popey> of course
<kenvandine> just takes time... which i haven't had :/
<popey> but someone else has already written stuff in these other frameworks
<kenvandine> i did fix some issues that prevented it from working before :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> we need people working on that
<kenvandine> the biggest hurdle will be dealing with mir and input stuff
<kenvandine> we need those types of folks looking at it
<popey> yup
<popey> having phones on the market will be a bonus
<popey> we have the community budget and could justify sending devices to people
<popey> I have spoken to these people in the past and the emulator flat out aint good enough for them
<popey> they have limited time for what they already do, spending time fighting the emulator isn't productive
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-04
<antques> Good morning, could someone please instruct me how I can install additinoal apps on my Touch device.  I am running Ubuntu 14.04 r303 on a Nexus 4 using the android dualboot installer.
<antques> .
<kenvandine> antques, you can install apps from the click store, which you can get to at the bottom of the apps scope
<kenvandine> antques, not sure what 14.04 r303 means though
<kenvandine> if it's a build based on 14.04, that's really old
<antques> I have tried that.  But swiping up from the buttom doesn't do anything.
<kenvandine> not up from the bottom
<antques> When I click system settings that is the OS it tells me I am running
<kenvandine> how long ago did you flash it?
<antques> a week ago.  But I did it using the Android dual boot ap on the Android play store
<kenvandine> not sure what channel that pulls from
<kenvandine> but sounds like a pretty old one
<kenvandine> i've never used dual boot, so can't help
<kenvandine> i'd suggest running something from 15.04 though
<antques> It says it was last updated 2015-01-23
<kenvandine> antques, look at the OS build details page in system-settings
<kenvandine> should say what branch it's from
<kenvandine> mine is vivid development branch, for example
<kenvandine> which latest for n4 is 15.04 r88
<antques> About this phone --> OS Ubuntu 14.04 (r303) Last updated 2015-01-23
<antques> If I try and use the updates  button.  It downloads some stuff and then just fails to install the updates
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> antques, yeah that's a very very very old build
<antques> okay sure.  I just don't know how to update the images
<kenvandine> i know nothing about the dual boot setup, is there a way to select what channel to use?
<antques> actuall here is suggests I have to un-install the image and look for a new one
<antques> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<antques> I might try that
<kenvandine> yeah, that's probably your best bet
<antques> okay. Ill give that a go.  thanks for your time
<kenvandine> or just whack android and go all ubuntu :)
<kenvandine> np
<antques> I'd be happy to if the spotify app worked when the device screen was shut off
<kenvandine> yeah, that's not likely :/
<antques> doh :-/
<kenvandine> same with panpipe
<kenvandine> someday :)
<kenvandine> well, panpipe will someday
<kenvandine> not sure about spotify
<kenvandine> it does some whacky stuff there
<kenvandine> until we have an official spotify app :)
<antques> If I was better programmer I might give it a go.  But I think its part of the OS design that it can't work right?
<antques> Yea I pay for the subscription so it is a pain
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> it's a spotify problem mostly
<kenvandine> their playback uses their own proprietary stuff
<kenvandine> so does use what the platform provides
<antques> right, gotcha
<kenvandine> partially our fault though :)
<kenvandine> well... the reason panpipe doesn't work completely in the background
<kenvandine> our media-hub needs to be able to fetch more songs in the background
<kenvandine> which we'll get, the awesome jhodapp won't let me down :)
<antques> Panpipe is similar to spotify?  I haven't heard of it
<kenvandine> but even when we get that, spotify will be a problem... until they write an official app
<kenvandine> it's pandora
<kenvandine> panpipe is a pandora client
<antques> ah yea. Okay.  Unlikely spotify will write a native app anytime soon I would think.
<kenvandine> who knows :)
<kenvandine> i have no idea if they have anything in the works
<kenvandine> but it could happen
<antques> I would guess when we get a larger user base
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> well good luck
<kenvandine> i gotta run
<antques> cheers
<uhhimhere> hi guys where would I find the source files for these drivers in the device kernel source? http://pastebin.com/sJcUPKfi
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thank A Mailman Day! :-D
<ogra_> pitti, *tickle*
<ogra_> pitti, touch uses a hardcoded /etc/group ... seems your latest systemd upload adds a new "input" group there ... before i just add it to the hardcoded group file i need to know what devices that affects (we use the android_input group in some)
<pitti> ogra_: *eek*
<pitti> (I'm ticklish!!)
<ogra_> haha
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, I added that because we've shipped this rule for ages: SUBSYSTEM=="input", GROUP="input"
<pitti> ogra_: it's meant for daemons which need to access input devices; not a biggie
<ogra_> right, but the devices also ship rules that set input devices to android_input
<pitti> ogra_: right; so keep those
<pitti> ogra_: there's no harm (other than a warning about the missing group) if it doesn't exist
<ogra_> sure, i just need to make sure yours doesnt override them :)
<pitti> ogra_: we've had the rule for ages, I just got a bug report about the warning
<ogra_> some binary drivers need the devices at a certain GID since they have that hardcoded (yay android)
<pitti> ogra_: it's in 50-udev-default.rules, so anything later than 50- would override it
<ogra_> ah, good
<ogra_> we're at 60 and 75 with our stuff, should be fine then
<pitti> ogra_: btw, nice debugging with the "failed to boot" thread -- seems it's now working for him (by and large)
<ogra_> yeah, he needs the apparmor patches still
<ogra_> i guess thats the point where i'll hand over to paolo :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oSoMoN: FYI I probably found an autopilot regression with Qt 5.4 bug #1417963 - not much more expected, for example Unity8, UITK fine
<ubot5> bug 1417963 in webbrowser-app "webbrowser-app autopilot test regression with Qt 5.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417963
<Mirv> weather app is another possibility, I'll do some reruns still. currently it'd look like it has 1 failure on Qt 5.3 and 5 failures on Qt 5.4.
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, have you seen my last comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/fixBookmarkDesign/+merge/247512 ?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, done. why do you prefer anchors over heigth/width?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, anchors are more efficient when reflowing (if e.g. the window is resized)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, thanks for info :-)
<adrian47> How should i flash my UT port to device?
<adrian47> Any porting notes existing? Maybe should i abandon porting.....
<jgdx> kenvandine, the tech switch silo is ready
<popey> adrian47: the porting guide is being re-written, should be finished soon
<dholbach> zsombi, re bug  1404642: the new page is https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/
<ubot5> bug 1404642 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Broken Tutorial Link" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404642
<dholbach> or rather https://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorials/
<dholbach> the docs still link to the old page, which I made a redirect
<zsombi> dholbach: well, what can we do about that :)
<dholbach> zsombi, sorry, now I see where the issue is coming from
<dholbach> nevermind
<zsombi> dholbach: :)
<dholbach> zsombi, found another broken link though: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-broken-link/+merge/248545 :)
<zsombi> dholbach: pls submit the proposal against staging
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> grrrrrrrr
<zsombi> dholbach: lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging
<dholbach> zsombi, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-broken-link/+merge/248548
<zsombi> dholbach: looks much better :)
<Mirv> right, weather app cleared, no regression with Qt 5.4
<Mirv> so far only known autopilot regression would be that webbrowser-app's one AP, pretty good
<Mirv> popey: do you have your "run all store apps and take screenshot" usable at some point? upgrading vivid to ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005 (Qt 5.4) and executing it would be nice to get an overview that nothing extremely bad is happening on the app side
<popey> Mirv: I haven't used it for a while, but can certainly try it. Last time I tried there was some change in powerd which broke my script
<popey> will try it though
<Mirv> popey: oh, ok. thanks! let's see if it's easy or seems hard to do.
<popey> kk
<kenvandine> jgdx, woot
<jgdx> kenvandine, indeed
<jgdx> kenvandine, might have to top approve that one as well
<jgdx> kenvandine, could you review [1] when you get the chance? [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-othervibrate/+merge/247819
<adrian47> popey: is possible to get it in actual stage? I don't know even how to properly flash it to device
<popey> adrian47: "it"?
<ogra_> adrian47, however you have to flash your device ... thats not covered at all by the porting guide (and never was)
<ogra_> since it is totally specific to the device itself and how it was rooted etc
<adrian47>  i tried few methods, only easy script that unpacked all files from preinstalled archive (with inserted system.img etc..)  looks like works, partition mounted properly, system.img file too
<adrian47> it runs to woring adb stage, android init mount graphic etc. drivers and then i am getting upstart error
<kenvandine> jgdx, sure
<ogra_> adrian47, got a paste of this ?
<ogra_> (or of the syslog on the device)
<adrian47> ogra_: yes, give me a second
<jhodapp> kenvandine, yes indeed, background playlists might actually be implemented in our next iteration
<jhodapp> kenvandine, it's become a very high priority now
<kenvandine> jhodapp, WOOT
<jhodapp> kenvandine, and then we can bring back the indicator controls too
<kenvandine> jhodapp, more awesomeness :)
<jhodapp> kenvandine, yeah, really it's one of the last major features missing from media-hub
<jhodapp> kenvandine, I can't wait to have support for it too
<ahayzen> background playlists \o/
<popey> oooh
<popey> knew that would wake ahayzen up
<jhodapp> hehe
<ahayzen> popey, i did go to bed after 0600UTC :P
<popey> heh
 * ogra_ still waits for .m3u8 support :)
<jhodapp> ogra_, but that's Apple technology ;)
<ogra_> no
<ahayzen> popey, but i was having too much fun deferring loading of things and reducing startup time of the music-app :)
<ogra_> thats unicode m3u
<jhodapp> ogra_, it's all HTTP live streaming playlists
<ogra_> (usually there is an apple tech link behind it though, thats right)
<jhodapp> also
<davmor2> ogra_: only listen to English groups and stop with the German Ompa music ;) does that work on desktop out of interest on a more serious note?
<jhodapp> lol
<ogra_> davmor2, thats for the SAT->IP streams of my sat receiver ... for TV
<davmor2> ogra_: well snappy must support that then right being the iot os :P  you still didn't say if they work on desktop though :)
<ogra_> davmor2, they work fine in mplayer and vlc ... and kind of work in totem
<ogra_> i actually tried to roll an mplayer click package for this ... sadly i can only get sound since mplayer has no mir frontend
<davmor2> ogra_: nice so there is support for them you just need to get vlc to do an ubuntu port right ;)
<dobey> mardy: hey, were you able to get the tests fixed for the p2p socket change?
<ogra_> and its sdl frontend is sdl 1.x only
<davmor2> ogra_: man that sucks
<ogra_> davmor2, easier ... i just need mir support in either of the players
<ogra_> or sdl2
<davmor2> ogra_: mpv for the win though
<studio_> hi
<ogra_> davmor2, i bet i could just ship xmir inside the click though ... and have mplayer use X11 ;)
<ogra_> never tried that ... and it would indeed need to be unconfined
<studio_> @orga_ can you help me to set up the correct channel for ubuntu-device-flash to flash my phone?
<ogra_> stdid BQ answer you yet how to unlock your bootloader and recovery ?
<ogra_> studio_, ^1
<studio_> i am not sure between ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap or ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en/krillin --bootstrap
<studio_> boot loader was still unlocked :(
<rvr> boiko: ping
<boiko> rvr: pong
<rvr> boiko: Silo 4. Looks good so far
<boiko> rvr: nice!
<rvr> boiko: But the test case being solved, I cannot confirm it works, I have support for call waiting.
<boiko> rvr: so, here to test I have one simcard that doesn't support conference calling and when trying to merge the dialog is shown
<rvr> boiko: What? Haven't you already tested it? ;P
<boiko> rvr: I tested it, I am just telling you how I tested it :)
<boiko> rvr: I think you can disable call waiting with your carrier, but that really depends on the carrier (the way to enable/disable it)
<rvr> boiko: Let me check.
<adrian47> adb logcat: http://pastebin.com/MwFjaW4G       ;       last_kmsg: http://pastebin.com/9pwThC6J
<adrian47> ogra_: I added some small debug code in touch script
<ogra_> adrian47, you boot android there ...
<dholbach> zsombi, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-vivid-i386-autolanding/92/console - I don't know what's happening, but I don't think that's related to the URL change, right? :)
<studio_> @ogra_, could you please answer in the private window?
<rvr> boiko: Ok, I was able to trigger the "Conference call failure" dialog
<boiko> rvr: nice!
<adrian47> ogra_: so how should I boot it?
<rvr> boiko: Silo 4 approved.
<boiko> rvr: great! thanks :)
<rvr> boiko: Make sure the strings get into Launchpad for translation
<ogra_> adrian47, for some reason the BOOT_MODE variable points to android instead of ubuntu ... see the touch script in the initrd ...
<boiko> rvr: yep, I will update the pot files
<adrian47> ogra_: thanks I see, whe I use ubuntu boot  mode the line "mount --move /android-system ${rootmnt}/android/system" from touch script don't work
<ogra_> so find out why and fix it :)
<adrian47> ogra_: i tried some time ago but without luck :) before moving in /android-system i se all files, but after there is nothing in /root/android/system
<studio_> @ogra_, BQ told me today, that they can't help and i have to ask at
<studio_> "http://ubuntuforums.org/" ... and today i have also seen, that rsalveti is using this phone ... hmmmm ...
<dobey> studio_: rsalveti has a development phone, not a production consumer phone
<dobey> we already explaind this the other day
<mardy> dobey: silo 3 is now built, I'm testing it
<mardy> dobey: actually, if you have some time, it would be great if you could test it too
<dobey> mardy: already did. dbarth pinged me in the other channel. seems to work well for me on vivid, for the store scope :)
<mardy> dobey: cool, what about pay ui?
<dobey> mardy: yeah, pay-ui works well. i guess i should have just said "store" and left off the scope. i consider pay-ui an integral part of functionality for the store :)
<Riddell> hola, I've installed my nexus 5 with  ubuntu-device-flash --server="http://system-image.tasemnice.eu" touch --channel="ubuntu-touch/devel"  but now adb root says "adbd cannot run as root in production builds" and adb shell won't let me sudo (password phablet doesn't work) how can I get root access?
<dobey> Riddell: the sudo password is the same as you use for lock screen
<ogra_> Riddell, what made you think to use password "phablet" ?
<dobey> Riddell: so 1234 if your pin is 1234
<ogra_> right
<Riddell> genius
<Riddell> ogra_: lots of pages google returns :)
<ogra_> studio_, sorry, super busy today
<dobey> ogra_: well it used to just be phablet like 18 months ago or whatever :)
<dobey> so lots of forum posts and such say to use that
<mardy> zsombi: thanks for your suggestion to bug 1404884, that worked; but it revealed another similar issue, I added the "fixed" test to the bug :-)
<ubot5> bug 1404884 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Using PullToRefresh in a secondary page breaks content's position" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404884
<studio_> @dobey on the video his phone is looking same as the E4.5
<studio_> ok, bbl. bye
<Riddell> what's the mir equivalent of  export DISPLAY=:0; xclock  ?
<Riddell> export MIR_SOCKET=/run/user/32011/mir_socket; /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene $@ share/qml/ubuntu-clock-app.qml   doesn't seem to be enough
<clitjes> Hi there, I've got a question. I want to start off porting ubuntu touch to a phone with a friend of mine. I'm a novice in porting so I was wondering if you guys could suggest me a phone to buy to startoff porting. I'm currently looking at the One Plus One, any other suggestions?
<Guest11855> hello ineed help to install ubuntu phone touch on iphone4
<popey> Guest11855: not happening.
<clitjes> Because it's not really clear to me what I should look for. I don't want a nexus because they work out of the box ;-)
<popey> clitjes: I hear that's an excellent device, I can see people wouild like that
<clitjes> popey: Do you think that it's possible for 2 novice porters? We have alot of general linux experience.
<Guest11855> some one help please
<popey> Guest11855: you won't be able to port to iphone.
<popey> clitjes: I don't know, not done it myself. Our porting guide is being updated. Maybe wait till you see that.
<Guest11855> so is not possible
<popey> Guest11855: correct.
<popey> Guest11855: someone at some point in the distant future may be able to do it, but it's just not possible really right now.
<clitjes> popey: Yeah I'll wait for that, got really exited after the fosdem talk. I'm a great supporter of the ubuntu touch philosophy.
<popey> You were at fosdem?
<popey> Saviq's talk was good. Glad he left a lot of time for questions.
<studio_> back
<Saviq> there should be videos up soon
<clitjes> popey: Yeah I liked the talk
<clitjes> ahh Saviq that name sounds familiar ;-)
<Guest11855> but is possible install android on iphone 4 and before install ubuntu touch
<clitjes> Saviq: Great talk!
<Saviq> clitjes, glad
<studio_> after some reading i am now confused. how can i figure out if the bootloader from my device is locked or unlocked?
<greyback> duflu: FYI I added comment to this https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/qtmir/fix-buffers_ready_for_compositor/+merge/248511
<popey> Guest11855: nope
<Guest11855> ok thankyou
<duflu> greyback: Thanks I forgot. Too many distractions
<clitjes> Thnx guys for the help, I'm getting the One Plus One and start porting when the new HowTo is ready. Any idea when it will be ready?
<popey> clitjes: ask davidcalle - he's writing it :)
<clitjes> Saviq: If you already mentioned this at Fosdem then I'm sorry I didn't remeber this
<davidcalle> clitjes, will be out this friday :)
<clitjes> popey: what's the best way to get in contact? Just wait for a reply in the channel
<popey> look up :)
<clitjes> great! then I've got some prep work to do in the weekends
<popey> clitjes: good luck!
<clitjes> thnx guys! you'll see our work if we get it up and running!
<clitjes> cya
<davidcalle> clitjes, and I'll be waiting for your feedback ;)
<clitjes> ofc
<popey> yeah, that's a great point, clitjes you may be the first person using it
<popey> feedback would be very helpful.
<clitjes> If I encouter anything I'll write it down and let you guys know
<popey> you know where to find us :)
<popey> beuno: I have installed a new dekko package, and because the developer had to switch from the old namespace to the new one, I now have two copies installed. That's not supposed to happen is it?
<popey> com.ubuntu.developer.dpniel.dekko       0.4-204-Dirty
<popey> dekko.dekkoproject      0.4-253
<beuno> popey, it is, the developer can upload to the old namespace
<beuno> if the developer switches, it's a new app
<popey> i sideloaded
<popey> ick, I said "sideload".
<beuno> k
<beuno> so there you go
<I-am-Groot> Hello
<I-am-Groot> I really love this project but i know little about Ubuntu touch
<I-am-Groot> A certain Dev called David Hacker was the one who ported it to our moto droid razr
<I-am-Groot> But he is no where to be found lol
<studio_> please, how can i figure out if the bootloader from my device is locked or unlocked?
<jesuschrist> hey all
<dobey> studio_: did you unlock it? if not, it's locked.
<studio_> i am not sure, how to figure out if the bootloader is locked or unlocked?
<dobey> studio_: if you did not unlock it, then it is locked. it is that simple
<dobey> you do not have a development device that is already unlocked. you have a retail device which is locked.
<studio_> sure it is locked by factory?
<dobey> i am pretty certain that manufacturers ship retail phones that are locked, yes
<dobey> and i'm pretty certain the retail phones that come with ubuntu on them, will also be locked
<studio_> ok :(
<studio_> who is the right person at BQ to ask for help? Mr. Martínez seems to be not?
<dobey> you would have to ask BQ that
<I-am-Groot> hmmm no replies huh??
<studio_> i asked at bq, and they told me i have to ask at "http://ubuntuforums.org/"
<I-am-Groot> okay....
<studio_> so, do i talk to the wrong person at bq?
<dobey> bq support is bq support, talking to someone else at bq probably isn't going to get you the answer you want
<dobey> studio_: like we said the other day, you will have to be patient and wait until they perform the actual public release.
<studio_> that is what i mean ... so therefore i thought i can get help here in the chat ...
<dobey> the advice i have for you has not changed. it is "be patient"
<studio_> @dobey i thought i can "try" it before it will be public ... i am "nosy" ... ;)
<dobey> then go nose around xda dev forums and see if anyone has figured out how to unlock your phone
<dobey> that's the best place to get info on how to unlock various phones
<studio_> i tried today to find more informations, therefore i was happy to find this video: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/VID_20150127_161410.mp4
<rsalveti> studio_: this is from an early prototype though
<studio_> yes, but the phone is a BQ E4.5
<studio_> did i made a mistake to buy the BQ E4.5?
<rsalveti> studio_: there is no easy way to flash ubuntu right now on bq e4.5, it should be doable once bq releases their binaries for it
<rsalveti> because there is a different partition table for ubuntu, so it's not just flashing the rootfs, might require some additional changes
<rsalveti> that's why I'd also suggest you to wait at least a few more days
<studio_> @rsalveti, thanks for your answer, so in the moment i have the chance to send back my E4.5 . I bought for Ubuntu-Touch and not for Android!
<rsalveti> studio_: right, you will be able to buy one with ubuntu-touch soon
<studio_> there is no "Super-Phone" for Ubuntu-Touch right now therefore i bought the "small" version to test it ...
<studio_> @rsalveti, i don't understand is the "other" version different?
<rsalveti> studio_: as I said, the bootloader at least is different, so you need the official bq binaries and tools to flash it
<rsalveti> so either you buy one with ubuntu touch on it, or wait it to be officially released and ask instructions from bq on how to flash the ubuntu version on it
<studio_> for exp. "on my risc" is it possible to flash your uboot.bin?
<rsalveti> it might yes, I don't know exactly as I never tried
<studio_> ;)
<elopio> ping ricmm, I'm trying your fake sensor fixture in the emulator, and the apps don't rotate in there. Any idea why is that?
<adrian47> ogra_: http://pastebin.com/13cZszrM
<ogra_> adrian47, that looks a lot more like an ubuntu boot :)
<ogra_> [    8.341003] init: ureadahead-touch main process (1447) terminated with status 5
<ogra_> this is the first upstart job on the system
<ogra_> so you booted into the ubuntu rootfs using upstart ...
<ogra_> adrian47, i guess you want to create a udev rules file for your device now
<ogra_> there are some notes on the old deprecated porting guide for this
<studio_> @rsalveti, i compared today my lk.bin and the uboot.img, most things are same, but in the beginning many things are different ... therefore i am not sure to "test" it. Last tome when i tried a different bootloader i destroid a 10" tabet ;)
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DeprecatedPorting
<rsalveti> studio_: right, that is why I'd suggest waiting for the new binary at least
<ogra_> (in " w-flo's notes")
<rvr> dbarth: For tomorrow, ping osomon about silo 8, because it is failing for me. The eBay video is not played smoothly, CPU usage goes over 150%.
<adrian47> ogra_: many thanks, i wil try it :)
<ogra_> adrian47, i would also check the kernel config seems some device bits arent properly working yet
<studio_> @rsalveti, did you get my email?
<rvr> Chipaca: Hi. About silo 7 (notification flooding). Do you have an automated test for that? Neither the test plan or the bug report have a test case.
<rsalveti> studio_: not sure, which email did you use?
<studio_> your domain
<dbarth> rvr: still?
<dbarth> rvr: can you comment on the bug with the url/video you are using
<rvr> dbarth: Sure.
<dbarth> rvr: i've tried various videos mentioned in the bug and that was playing well once the fix was made
<rsalveti> studio_: I think you might need to flash a few additional files for it to work fully, so I'd not suggest you to flash just uboot for now
<adrian47> ogra_: i swapped partitions in boot cmdline  (system with data), should i change it in fstab too?
<dbarth> rvr: if you play embeded videos, ie youtube hosted on another site, we still  have the issue, but really that's a very involved fix
<rvr> dbarth: I used this one http://pages.ebay.com/shoptheworld/
<studio_> if you got my email, maybe you can help by email?
<ogra_> studio_, what do you expect from rsalveti ? he doesnt have the tools that BQ has to release to make locked bootloaders work
<ogra_> nobody in here can help you to unlock your bootloader or re-partition your device
<ogra_> only BQ can
<rsalveti> studio_: can't really help you might because of the BQ specific binaries
 * ogra_ feels like a broken LP 
<ogra_> you need to wait for them to release the tools ... which they will likely do once they released the phone
<studio_> @ogra_, for what do i need the bootloader from BQ if i can flash the whole image with the MTK-Flash-Tool, that is what i do not understand?
<ogra_> studio_, the phone is partitioned differently for ubuntu
<rsalveti> right, not only the boot loader, there are some additional files that are critical for the phone to work
<ogra_> it uses a specific recovery too
<studio_> " the phone is partitioned differently for ubuntu" i understand that, but if i flash a new image, isn't there right now the new partition?
<ogra_> no
<rsalveti> the partitioning specific files (and some others), are not available on system-image
<ogra_> the filesystem of the image wont fit into the partition
<rsalveti> they will be available when bq publishes that
<kenvandine> ugh, mako #89 has some real issues!
<kenvandine> not only does the dash not load at all... but it keeps switching away from any apps you have running
<studio_> "they will be available when bq publishes that" are you sure bq will publish the user to decide Android or Ubuntu-Touch?
<dobey> studio_: again, no, we aren't sure of what bq will do in that respect. YOU HAVE TO ASK BQ
<dobey> studio_: if nobody on xda developers forum has unlocked and repartitioned the existing android bq phone, then it's unlikely you will be able to. the only way i know of to do it, is to get bq to give you the tools/instructions to do it.
<kenvandine> is unity8-dash crashing for anyone else in #89?
<kenvandine> bug 1418176
<ubot5> bug 1418176 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8-dash:11:constData:operator:qMapLessThanKey:lowerBound:QMapData" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418176
<studio_> @dobey, here the replay from BQ to my question: Leider verfügen wir zur Zeit keine Information auf.
<studio_> Sie können bei den Forum der Ubuntugemeinschaft einen Post schreiben damit
<studio_> andere Users Ihnen helfen können.
<studio_> [1]http://ubuntuforums.org/
<studio_> Entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten.
<studio_> Wir stehen für Ihrer Verfügung.
<studio_> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
<studio_>   
<studio_> Emilio Martínez
<studio_> and?
<dobey> und nein sprechen ze deutcshe
<studio_> sorry, the reply was in german ...
<studio_> BQ can't / will help, therfore i am here
<popey> we can't help.
<kenvandine> studio_, they haven't released the phone yet, so i doubt they would do anything before that
<kenvandine> studio_, and really it's nothing we can help with
<studio_> so i have to wait till the 06/02/2014 ?
<kenvandine> they will be releasing the phone soon, so i'd imagine the rest will follow quickly
<popey> not the 6th, no.
<popey> beyond that, but that's up to bq, not us.
<kenvandine> studio_, you have to wait until BQ releases their stuff
<kenvandine> whenever that is
<studio_> i thouht they will show it on the 6th ?
<popey> you'll have to ask them when they're releasing
<dobey> i don't know, bq is bq, bq is not ubuntu. they are just shipping a phone with ubuntu on it
<dobey> just like we can't tell you when dell will release a new PC/laptop with ubuntu available by default
<studio_> @dobey, what will be the ubuntu-phone?
<kenvandine> studio_, we know there will be the BQ device with ubuntu, if that's what you mean
<dobey> i don't know what you are asking. bq is shipping a phone with ubuntu on it. i have ubuntu on two phones sitting in front of me, both of them google nexus devices
<kenvandine> but releasing it is up to BQ
<pascat> Hello. I am now flashing my nexus4 with Ubuntu Touch... question is... I have the ubuntu symbol spinning with a bar underneath, its been going for several minutes now. Is it normal?
<kenvandine> and more useful for you is when they will release to tools to unlock it
<kenvandine> which will be after that
<popey> pascat: yeah, it takes a while
<dobey> pascat: yes, it's installing. it may take some time
<studio_> @dobey, simple question
<pascat> ...and the screen goes black now, and there's nothing :/
<dobey> studio_: ubuntu (and canonical) do not make phones. there is no "ubuntu phone" there are phones which run ubuntu on them, the os that we make and have ported to work on phones
<dobey> pascat: it will reboot, then it will go into unity, and the screen may power off while it's booting up. try tapping the power button if that's the case
<studio_> k, on what phone will ubuntu-touch be launched?
<dobey> ubuntu is already launched. the first phone to be shipped with ubuntu on it for retail, will be the bq phone (as i'm sure you've already read in several articles across the internets)
<pascat> Canonical at some point wanted to develop its own phone for it... had a whole kickstarter project... it failed however.
<dobey> indiegogo, and i don't know if i'd call getting halfway through a $32M goal as "failing" exactly
<dobey> the funding goal was not met, so some priorties were changed as a result
<kenvandine> it proved the demand
<dobey> kenvandine: exactly. we just need to get one in stephen fry's hands :)
<pascat> stephen fry?
<kenvandine> indeed
<dobey> yeah, the looming voice of little big planet
<kenvandine> pascat, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/stephen-fry-backs-ubuntu-edge
<studio_> @dobey, i think we are talking in a circle, BQ told me month ago they will launch the BQ E4.5 for ubuntu touch. But since now i get no information from the official sides .. therefore i am here.
<dobey> studio_: no, you're just ignoring what people are telling you
<kenvandine> studio_, they are releasing it with ubuntu
<kenvandine> studio_, they just haven't yet
<kenvandine> studio_, and more importantly for you, they haven't released the tools to unlock it
<kenvandine> but they should
<pascat> woa. This is nice. o.o
<john-mcaleely> kenvandine, studio_ BQ release all the tools you need to unlock/reflash android
<kenvandine> studio_, so what you need is in the hands of BQ, not us
<pascat> its working now, all nice and proper!
<dobey> well, instead of buying a current androaid bq phone and hoping to unlock it, you should have just waited until the one is released that comes with ubuntu
<john-mcaleely> when they eventually release the Ubuntu phone, what do you think is most likely?
<pascat> How's Ubuntu Touch on battery life?
<john-mcaleely> however, that phone *has not been released* yet.
<davmor2> studio_: the Launch event is Friday, note launch events are not releases, BQ at some point after the Launch event will start selling the  phone
<dobey> pascat: better now, but not awesome yet
<davmor2> pascat: day to a day and half, QA and the foundations team are working together to improve it though :)
<dobey> davmor2: i wish i got battery life like that on my nexus 5
<pascat> the UI is very intuitive however. Everything flows along well, and no encumbering buttons that takes up half the screen. Really nice.
<kenvandine> my nexus 4 lasts more than a day
<Chipaca> rvr: hi
<davmor2> dobey: I was talking nexus 4,  there is possibly little work being done on the n5 as it isn't officially supported, my n4 lasts fairly well, krillin similar but on the whole a little less the n7 it the one that always out lasts the rest the n10 being the lowest by a long shot
<Chipaca> rvr: you still there?
<dobey> kenvandine: my n4 lasts like 3 days, but it has no sim and i usually leave bluetooth and gps turned off since i don't need them on it, as it's just for testing :)
<studio_> "note launch events are not releases, BQ at some point after the Launch event will start selling the  phone" and they told me sell is not before 03/2015
<davmor2> kenvandine: your not abusing as much as I do though :)
<dobey> davmor2: well, the n7 not having GSM and a sim card will do wonders for battery life :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, i use it a lot
<studio_> therefore i asked, did i bought the right phone?
<davmor2> dobey: and not having a 10inch screen helps too
<davmor2> kenvandine: I do about 8 flashes a day on it :)
<dobey> studio_: right phone for what? the bq phone with ubuntu is not released yet, so you couldn't possibly buy one :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, yeah... my daily  driver, so i try not to flash it
<dobey> davmor2: indeed
<studio_> I can't find informations about "the Ubuntu-Phone"
<davmor2> studio_: that because there isn't one yet
<popey> studio_: you've been given it numerous times here, by people who work on the software....
<studio_> normally i am looking for a "high end" ubuntu phone !
<pascat> ...Ubuntu One still exists?
<dobey> studio_: first step would be stop ignoring all the information that people are giving you
<studio_> but since now i only find low end ...
<dobey> pascat: of course. but there is no file sync any more
<pascat> lets go see what's in the store. :D
<davmor2> pascat: install dekko, beru, machine vs machine that should get you started :)
<studio_> @dobey, i don't "ignore" the messages! i understand, all developers are busy ...
<pascat> Oh. Evernote is built-in? Neat o.o
<davmor2> pascat: through the reminders app :)
<dobey> studio_: no, it has nothign to do with being busy
<dobey> studio_: but this is not #bq. we can't tell you what bq will or will not do at some arbitrary point in the future.
<studio_> so it is depending on what?
<pascat> Ubuntu Touch seems fairly secure too...everytimes an app wants to access something, it has to ask for permission. Android does not do that!
<dobey> all we can tell you is that they will release a phone with ubuntu on it, and when that happens you can buy one.
<studio_> I want a Ubuntu-Touch Phone, so what do i need to buy with support?
<pascat> Get yourself a used Nexus 4...and flash it in. (Used, so you don't have to void a precious warranty)
<dobey> there are no phones which ship with ubuntu on them yet.
<kenvandine> the nexus 4 is easy to unlock, and works well
<dobey> if you want to install ubuntu on a pre-existing android phone, the nexus 4 is the best option, as i previously told you multiple times
<pascat> I bought a nexus 4 FOR Ubuntu Touch hehe.
<popey> :)
<dobey> if you want better hardware than that, with less functionality, the nexus 5 also works
<studio_> hmmm, is there no Ubuntu-Touch phone?
<pascat> ... tried to use an Unlocking Tool on Windows... it failed hardcore. Try on ubuntu, install the flashing tools... then ... "What... three codes of lines and its unlocked? What the fuck was wrong with Windows?!?"
<popey> studio_: enough now.
<dobey> oh FFS
<dobey> pascat: well, it's Windows :)
<studio_> @popey, sorry ...
<studio_> @popey, since the A720 i am waiting for a new Linux-Phone
<popey> So a few more weeks won't hurt.
<sergiusens> studio_: you've waited long enough, a couple more days can't hurt
<pascat> it doesn't ship with Ubuntu... if you are capable of reading, and have a bit of patience, you can easily flash it yourself. If it fails... Its also rather easy to get Android back on it. A nexus 4 makes it a breeze though, the hardware works flawlessly with it! Some apps are a bit laggy though... but generally, its really nice and smooth.
<adrian47> ogra_: I made udev file but it didn't changed anything for now
<pascat> How do I uninstall apps? I want Amazon and ebay out of there. :)
<studio_> @sergiusens, for sure ;)
<davmor2> pascat: press and hold the app it will take you to the info page it has an uninstall button on it
<pascat> .......... just like Scopes...
<davmor2> pascat: it is a scope :)
<pascat> I'm adoring it thus far. A few apps I won't be able to use, but I can find alternatives. ((A pathfinder spellbook, namely))
<pascat> does it allow USB Tethering yet?
<pascat> Don't like Bluetooth, always found that to be insecure, so its always off heh.
<dobey> bluetooth is reasonably secure, particularly with bt 4.0+
<dobey> but no, network tethering is not yet supported
<pascat> Linux is a champ on networking, I'd have thought that tethering would have worked. Oh well.
<dobey> well, the kernel doesn't provide the UI and all the necessary integration bits that tie it all together
<dobey> and those don't exist yet :)
<studio_> one last question for today, will thunderbird , with its plugins, available for Ubuntu-Touch?
<davmor2> pascat: you can do usb tethering it needs a little hack ogra_ CAN POSSIBLY POINT YOU AT IT
<davmor2> ogra_: sorry about that tapped caps and didn't realise
<davmor2> studio_: no
<studio_> why?
<studio_> i am missing gnupg and x.509
<kenvandine> pascat, the UI for tethering in settings should come real soon
<taiebot> Hi all. Has anyone ever reported the scroll sometimes going on the other direction than the one desired. On nexus 4 mako it happens quite a lot i want to scroll down and there is a like a jump up instead of going down. It happens on every apps where you can scroll i suppose it is either a sensitivity issue or a mir issue
<davmor2> studio_: because there is no mir plugin for for thunderbird or firefox so neither will work on the phone
<studio_> firefox is still working on the emu, isn't it?
<davmor2> studio_: no it uses ubuntu's own web browser
<taiebot> studio_ the default browser is very good.
<studio_> on the emu i can do apt-get install firfox
<studio_> firefox
<studio_> therefore i thought thunderbird will be also possilble in the final realease ...
<davmor2> studio_: no
<studio_> so how to uses gnupg or x.509 in ubuntu touch?
<studio_> for email i mean ...
<studio_> not supported?
<popey> studio_: we don't have a solution for that right now.
<popey> firefox and thunderbird won't work on the device
<studio_> this is a joke, isn't it?
<popey> I'm not laughing.
<studio_> so?
<popey> So I'm not joking.
<kenvandine> studio_, firefox and thunderbird can't work on the device right now
<kenvandine> but we have a pretty good browser on the phone
<kenvandine> i really like it ;)
<studio_> so what email-client to use for gnupg or x.509 on ubuntu touch?
<taiebot> me too. Browser is one of the best thing of UT
<kenvandine> dunno... never tried
<popey> 20:20 < popey> studio_: we don't have a solution for that right now.
<popey> studio_: you're not doing this whole reading thing again.
<studio_> so i can still use gmail ???
<studio_> *lol*
<kenvandine> i use gmail :)
<studio_> no, come on ...
<taiebot> Hey guys have you had a look at my comment earlier ^ regarding the scrolling issue
<kenvandine> i keep meaning to switch to  dekko
<kenvandine> taiebot, didn't see it
<kenvandine> i'm still wondering why the dash doesn't start on mako #89 :)
<popey> not seen that
<kenvandine> impossible to test stuff with this situation :/
<kenvandine> i guess i need to flash back to 88
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, hey, we've been complimenting the browser while you've been away, great work!
<oSoMoN> thanks :)
<oSoMoN> I’ll look up the IRC logs for the channel
 * popey rushes to delete them so oSoMoN doesn't get too big-headed
<kenvandine> lol
<oSoMoN> :)
<kenvandine> popey is evil
<popey> correct
<studio_> @popey, you want to publish an os without gnupg nor x.509 via email?
<kenvandine> studio_, popey is evil :-D
<oSoMoN> so, either the logs are not available yet, or popey actually deleted them already :)
<popey> Mwhahahahahaa
<studio_> i think so ... ;)
<kenvandine> studio_, you can file a bug against dekko asking for the feature
<davmor2> kenvandine: no popey is taking lessons in evil from me, he's evil-ish, true evil would never announce they were deleting the logs they'd just modify so they looked bad :)
<popey> studio_: it's not finished yet
<popey> yeah, I need a goatee if I'm going to be evilpopey
<kenvandine> hey... i have a goatee :)
<popey> Exactly!
<oSoMoN> davmor2, that’s not evil, that’s sly!
<popey> Think how different good-ken would be!
<kenvandine> software is never finished.... they should teach that in the first year of college
<kenvandine> but they don't
<kenvandine> haha
<studio_> @popey, i understand that it is not finished ... but what will be in "next" future?
<kenvandine> every engineer needs to learn that software is never finished
<dobey> software is like beer
<popey> studio_: depends. can you code?
<kenvandine> dobey, i love that!
<dobey> there's always more to drink
<kenvandine> i'm sure dekko could use contributors
<dobey> also, the more software you write, the more you drink
<studio_> sorry, i am just a user who want to install ubuntu-phone on his device ... !!!
<studio_> if i am a beta tester i can report what is missing ....
<kenvandine> dobey, so true
<davmor2> oSoMoN: Let's face it true evil is a QA engineer with a big hammer saying I want to test your code this won't hurt one bit ;)
<kenvandine> studio_, seriously, no harm in filing a bug against dekko asking for those features
<kenvandine> davmor2, lies, it always hurts
<dobey> also this whole "vaping" thing is weird
 * kenvandine downgrades to image 88 and weeps
<davmor2> kenvandine: I give other developers lollypops because they don't cry :P
<kenvandine> haha
<dobey> davmor2: no android on my phones, thanks
<kenvandine> dobey, i didn't even notice that.. no lollypop for me!
<dobey> hah
<studio_> @kenvandine, i thought security is the first permisson from Ubuntu-Touch?!
<kenvandine> jgdx, is it useful to test silo 15 on mako?
<kenvandine> security is important to us
<davmor2> dobey: here a gingerbead man wait no android right, here have a kitkat,  man I'm running out of sweets, here have an icecream instead, oh damn it I give in
<dobey> studio_: dekko is not included by default
<kenvandine> but i'm not working on dekko
<kenvandine> and it's not default
<popey> (and it's not finished)
<kenvandine> but it's the closest thing you have
<kenvandine> popey, again... software is never finished... that's implied :-p
<popey> heh
<davmor2> kenvandine: at least it's not finish till all the qa bugs have been fixed and then you add a new feature and the cycle starts all over again :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i downgraded my vivid device (mako) with hopes to get it working enough to test your silo... but then realized it really needs testing on krillin
<rvr> Chipaca: Here
<kenvandine> so i'll need to flash that back to vivid
<kenvandine> davmor2, exactly
<studio_> guys, i am just a user who can't install ubuntu-touch on his device, but since 2 years i am using ubuntu (PC) without no problems ...
<kenvandine> studio_, that's great to hear!
<popey> super
<kenvandine> everyone should be using ubuntu :)
<dobey> studio_: i can't install ubuntu on my palm pre either
 * kenvandine has been windows free for 21 years... man that makes me feel old
<rvr> kenvandine: lol
<kenvandine> dobey, you still have that thing?
<dobey> kenvandine: best phone evar
<kenvandine> dobey, give it up...
<popey> I bumped into sladen at fosdem. he pulled a pre out of his pocket
<kenvandine> haha
<popey> then opened a linux shell :)
<dobey> kenvandine: i still have lots of old phones
<kenvandine> sladen.. gotta miss him
<davmor2> kenvandine: but how do you see outside with no windows......../me thinks kenvandine is lying
<popey> I handed him my phone and said "break that"
<kenvandine> i do too actually, collecting dust and useless
<kenvandine> kind of like your pre
 * kenvandine ducks
<dobey> popey: did he throw it at the wall really hard?
<popey> heh, no
<popey> nor did he dunk it in my eer
<popey> *beer
<kenvandine> davmor2, overloaded term there... we need a new term for those glass panes
<kenvandine> dunk in your ear, gross
<dobey> either you have a really huge ear, or a really small phone
<dobey> if the latter, where'd you get it
<studio_> so i do not understand, why it is so difficult to install ubuntu-touch on a mobile device???
<popey> it isnt
<dobey> studio_: it's not
<popey> you just picked the wrong one
<kenvandine> studio_, it's super easy
<dobey> i've done it literally hundreds of times
<kenvandine> nexus 4 is very easy
<dobey> over and over
<popey> dobey: bored?
<popey> :D
<dobey> popey: i wish
<kenvandine> davmor2 probably does it 20 times a day
<popey> and flashes
<popey> (his phone)
<studio_> no google phone - I WANT UBUNTU !!!
<kenvandine> woot, a working phone
<popey> i want a pony
<davmor2> I want a unicorn
<popey> interestingly, i learned something about hangouts
<popey> in a hangout, type /ponies
<kenvandine> popey, stop hanging out
<davmor2> popey: hahaha
<kenvandine> how did you possible think to type that?
<popey> there's another i forgot
<dobey> i want a billion dollars
<popey> i didn
<popey> a googler typed it at me
<davmor2> dobey: see there is always one that takes it too far
<rvr> popey is a browny
<dobey> davmor2: facebook and google are pretty good at doing that
<popey> also /pitchforks
<rvr> brony
<popey> :)
<studio_> this is so stupid, how to get an ubuntu-phone with a new kernel?
<popey> kenvandine: http://www.droid-life.com/2013/05/17/here-are-the-easter-eggs-built-into-hangouts-ponies/
<dobey> studio_: first you join an irc channel, then you keep trolling about things that have already been explained to you multiple times
<kenvandine> studio_, no point in a newer kernel that doesn't work on the device
<studio_> nonono, i am not trolling !!!
<studio_> i just asked for a ubuntu-phone
<dobey> studio_: then how many times must it be explained before you stop asking the same things over and over again?
<dobey> if you want ubuntu on a phone, today, then go buy a nexus 4 and flash it
<studio_> as ubuntu touch will use "allways" the android device drivers there will be never a ubuntu-phone !
<dobey> *sigh*
<studio_> "be"
<kenvandine> studio_, that doesn't really make sense, sure it's ubuntu
<kenvandine> nothing about it that's not ubuntu, so what they use the drivers from the device manufacturer that was built for android
<kenvandine> this way they don't have to do the work for multiple OSes
<studio_> @kenvandine, ok, what kernel does "ubuntu-touch" use? 3.13.xx ?
<kenvandine> it's a great solution!
<dobey> "i'm not trolling!" "here's a troll, please bite the bait."
<kenvandine> studio_, i told you yesterday... i even pasted the output of uname -a
<kenvandine> for fun... i'll paste it again
<kenvandine> Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.4.0-6-mako #35-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 20 11:28:16 UTC 2015 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<kenvandine> studio_, that's the last time :)
<studio_> everbody is waiting for android 5.0, so ubuntu-touch will use the kernel from 5.0?
<kenvandine> that's from my nexus 4
<kenvandine> studio_, we use the kernel version that has the drivers from the manufacture
<kenvandine> so each device will have a different kernel
<dobey> no ubuntu is using AOSP 4.4.2 at the moment
<kenvandine> the device manufacturer really drivers that
<studio_> @kenvandine, that is why i asked for a Ubuntu-Touch-Phone !!!
<kenvandine> studio_, but of course we had this same conversation yesterday
<kenvandine> studio_, so you want Ubuntu to manufacture a device?
<kenvandine> we aren't a hardware company
<dobey> studio_: take a billion dollars and go build a fully open hardware phone then
<dobey> if you want to be able to have latest kernel with open source drivers on it
<studio_> no, but be in consunction, sorry for my english
<dobey> ubuntu is ubuntu
 * dobey needs more of the rum he had last night
 * kenvandine is out of rum
<kenvandine> why does it feel like friday?
 * popey reboots
<studio_> @dobey, yes and i am using ubuntu-studio for making music, but i am missing the same for ubuntu-touch
<davmor2> popey: hits a kernel error on reboot and panics
<dobey> studio_: ubuntu studio doesn't use the same kernel as official ubuntu either.
<dobey> studio_: same what? i doubt you would have a fun time trying to run ardour on a phone
<studio_> sure, they use low-latency ... but support thunderbird with gnupg and x.509
<kenvandine> not a phone
<studio_> *lol*
<studio_> come on, it is not a phone, it is a multi-media-device
<dobey> if you want thunderbird on a phone, then go complain to mozilla
<popey> +1
<popey> last time I asked someone from mozilla to please port Firefox to Ubuntu phone the reply was "F_ck off!"
<kenvandine> thunderbird would be aweful on a phone
<kenvandine> you'd need a completely new UI
<kenvandine> no idea if they are working on a mobile UI
<dobey> thunderbird is awful on not a phone
<kenvandine> like they did for firefox
<dobey> kenvandine: i guess they probably would for firefox os
<dobey> but probably not likely for ubuntu
<kenvandine> that's what i was thinking
<kenvandine> but then it would run inside firefox :)
<studio_> i am missing ubuntu on ubuntu-phone!
<dobey> well, it does anyway
<kenvandine> thunderbird as an html5 app
<dobey> thunderbird is just firefox with a completely different chrome, and support for mail protocols
<dobey> studio_: afaict, you have absolutely no idea what you actually want
<dobey> studio_: you're just finding things to complain about
<studio_> @dobey, i want ubuntu on my phone!
<dobey> then put it there
<dobey> nobody is stopping you
<studio_> i compare ubuntu-phone to the raspberry Pi
<kenvandine> studio_, oranges and apples
<dobey> so indeed you have no idea what you want
<dobey> kenvandine: more like oranges and raspberries
<popey> lulz
<kenvandine> :-D
<studio_> @kenvandine, why?
<dobey> oranges and apples can at least contain roughly the same amount of water
<kenvandine> studio_, raspberry pi is nothing like a phone
<dobey> kenvandine: it's like a really old phone, that can't make calls, and has a crappy java interface
<kenvandine> and no touch screen
<kenvandine> no screen at all :)
<dobey> well, it has video and usb, so you could plug one in at least
<studio_> @kenvandine, sorry, i can build my binaries for my RPI, why it is not posible for ubuntu-touch?
<taiebot> waouh new dekko is cool
<popey> taiebot: I know, right!
<Elleo> kenvandine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eaiNsFhtI8 ;)
<dobey> studio_: you have no idea what you are talking about
<kenvandine> studio_, because it doesn't have the same display layer, etc
<dobey> studio_: i build binaries for ubuntu all the time
<kenvandine> i'm done flashing here, time to move on
<dobey> kenvandine: to the abc store?
<kenvandine> Elleo, that's not a phone...
<kenvandine> sure you can make calls
<kenvandine> but i'm not putting it in my pocket :)
<kenvandine> it would be fun to build though
<studio_> @dobey, come on, help me ....
<Elleo> anything held together with cable ties gets my vote of approval
<dobey> kenvandine: i don't know. looks like it might be smaller than my nexus 5
<dobey> studio_: i only help those who help themselves
<studio_> *lol*
<kenvandine> dobey, sharper corners :)
<popey> My first car was held together with cable ties and choc-block
<Elleo> heh
<studio_> for sure, for what users is ubuntu-touch without help in this channel "before launch"?
<kenvandine> studio_, the nexus 4
<popey> and nexus 7
<kenvandine> is supported and works
<studio_> so, for what should users buy a nexus xyz to use ubuntu-touch?
<dobey> what?
<Myself5> Because it's way easier to support them :P
<taiebot> mm new dekko How are the messages ordered ? i have them by dates but they are not on the latest received but by oldest received
<studio_> come on, don't joke ....
<Myself5> me ?
<Myself5> well newest Ubuntu Touch is based on AOSP. (not CM)
<studio_> nobody want to buy a google-device to use Ubuntu-Touch
<Myself5> so you can't use any CM device trees and it will just work, in fact you either need to add CAF support to the Ubuntu Repos or you need to adapt your device tree for AOSP (which does work on only a really small slection of devices)
<dobey> then waith for the retail phone to be released that ships with ubuntu already installed
<dobey> you don't need to come and troll and complain because you bought a phone that isn't supported by the development builds
<Myself5> However there are some insanely awesome Vendors which release AOSP Device trees for their devices
<Myself5> namely Sony.
<studio_> @dobey, as i told, not before 03/2015
<kenvandine> popey, do you have a vivid-proposed mako?
<Myself5> which device do you even want to get supported ?
<dobey> studio_: as i told you, either wait, or buy a phone that's upported. or do the work yourself
<dobey> Myself5: he bought an android bq aquarius e4.5 and expects to just be able to flash ubuntu on it today
<Myself5> what the actual fuck is that device?
<studio_> @dobey, i'd like to buy a "high end" Ubuntu-Phone, but there isn't !!!
<Myself5> so then just get a highend device which is supported !
<dobey> studio_: then make one or wait until one exists
<dobey> studio_: don't come in here bitching and moaning and bothering developrs because it doesn't exist
<Myself5> or become a developer and do it on your own !
<Chipaca> rvr: here myself too, for a bit at least
<kenvandine> or anyone running vivid-proposed here?
<kenvandine> i want to see if anyone else can confirm bug 1418176
<ubot5> bug 1418176 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8-dash:11:constData:operator:qMapLessThanKey:lowerBound:QMapData" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418176
<taiebot> kenvandine: me
<studio_> a mt6795 would be nice, but still now no new public kernels are available
<kenvandine> taiebot, have you updated to 89?
<dobey> studio_: and if you want a "high end" phone, why'd you go buy a bq aquarius in the first place? it's obviously not a high end phone
<Myself5> it's not hard. but that device you listed there seems to be be decently unknown
<taiebot> yep
<taiebot> flashed to 89
<Myself5> is it even supported by CM ?
<kenvandine> taiebot, does the dash start for you?
<dobey> Myself5: the bq phone isn't unknown. it's the device ubuntu will be released on first
<dobey> Myself5: but the actual ubuntu phone is slightly different, and bq doesn't provide a way to unlock the android version of the phone today
<studio_> @dobey, because it is the first "public" phone
<taiebot> Yep no problem,
<kenvandine> crashes for me
<kenvandine> downgrading to 88 works
<kenvandine> studio_, no, it's the first phone that will be sold pre-installed with ubuntu
<dobey> studio_: no, the first public phone isn't released yet
<kenvandine> studio_, we've supported nexus 4 and nexus 7 for a very long time
<kenvandine> but not pre-installed
<dobey> studio_: you could have bought a nexus 4 and installed ubuntu and would be happily using it already
<dobey> well
<dobey> maybe not happily
<kenvandine> haha
<dobey> seems you just want to find things to complain about
<taiebot> kenvandine: i am having networking issues the wifi toggle controls the 3g but not the wifi... :P
<kenvandine> taiebot, odd... i wonder why it crashes for me...
<dobey> and uselessly complaining about the kernel version would still happen i'm sure :)
<kenvandine> it must be dobey's fault
<Myself5> oh ups, guess I should inform myself a bit more about it then :D
<dobey> wherefore art though, autopilot
<kenvandine> maybe it has something to do with the scopes i have installed
<taiebot> kenvandine i have flashed not upgraded sometime it makes a difference
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> but shouldn't have this time
<taiebot> *** taiebot still observes that bluetooth sometimes is working sometimes is not. Most of the time a reboot makes it work
<kenvandine> there was a lot of packages updated between 88 and 89
<kenvandine> libunity-scopes3:armhf from 0.6.12+15.04.20150127.2-0ubuntu1 to 0.6.13+15.04.20150130-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> maybe it is a scope
<studio_> @dobey, simple question, what will be the first Ubuntu-Touch-Phone with full ubuntu-support?
<kenvandine> perhaps i'll change that and upgrade again
<dobey> studio_: the yet to be relesed bq phone
<popey> studio_: what do you mean by "full ubuntu support" exactly?
<studio_> what is so difficult to understand on full ubuntu-support?
<dobey> popey: one that runs blender
<dobey> studio_: the part where we can't possibly read your mind and guess what your expectations are
<Myself5> studio_ what is so difficult to understand that there is no Ubuntu Touch support for your phone yet !?
<dobey> Myself5: the part where repetition makes someone think the repeated statement is true?
 * Chipaca hugs his ubuntu phone
 * dobey is really getting tired and snarky
<Chipaca> ssh, ssh, don't you listen to them
 * Myself5 has no nuts...
<kenvandine> dobey, you were born snarky :)
<dobey> kenvandine: i'm working on a script for a movie. it's called Snarknado
<studio_> i have to ask again, is ubuntu-touch the same as ubuntu?
<Myself5> I have sucessfully compiled a Ubuntu Touch base, using Sonys Awesome AOSP device trees
<Chipaca> studio_: what is ubuntu?
<dobey> it is ubuntu yes
<Myself5> btu I don't have the nut's to flash ....
<dobey> there are minor differences in it and the ubuntu you run on your pc
<kenvandine> dobey, lol
<Myself5> I hate myself for not doing it lol but I don't want to mess up my current MultiROM CM12 setup ..
<dobey> likewise, there are differences in the ubuntu i run on my pc, and the ubuntu i run on my server
<dobey> and the ubuntu i run in a vm where autopilot tests run
<Chipaca> dobey: should we mention that "ubuntu touch" is not a thing?
<studio_> so many answers on the same time, but sudo apt-get install thunderbird is not working?
<dobey> Chipaca: i keep mentioning it
<popey> studio_: phone doesn't have x11
<kenvandine> Chipaca, we've been over that a few times already
<dobey> studio_: it works fine here
<popey> studio_: phone has mir.
<taiebot> :-X
<dobey> but then my disk is full and it won't run anyway
<dobey> BECAUSE ITS A BLOODY PHONE
<studio_> @dobey, how ???
<Chipaca> kenvandine: dobey: hah
<Chipaca> if I have ubuntu, and I can touch it, is it ubuntu touch?
<dobey> studio_: what do you mean how? it's in the archive
<kenvandine> taiebot, confirmed the dash crashing has something to do with my scopes i have favorited
<dobey> Chipaca: i think that's pedobuntu
<studio_> in my emu only firefox is working ...
<dobey> i'm pretty sure firefox isn't working
<dobey> but maybe you were able to install it
<studio_> what did you added / changed?
<kenvandine> boom!  it's the reddit scope
<popey> studio_: firefox and thunderbird won't run on the phone. No X11.
<Myself5> @dobey so I can't call it Ubuntu Touch at all ?
<taiebot> kenvandine i suppose the sound notification appearing at each sound event has been reported
<kenvandine> taiebot, not sure
<dobey> Myself5: you can, but you are wrong when you do :)
<Myself5> so how should it be called then ?
<dobey> Myself5: ubuntu is just ubuntu
<studio_> @popey, have you ever tried "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<Myself5> but isnt ubuntu what I run on my PC ?
<popey> studio_: yes, and?
<dobey> Myself5: also yes
<dobey> Myself5: also on my server, in VMs, and soon on my wireless routers
<Myself5> nice wireless router you have then :P
<popey> studio_: just because it installs, doesn't mean it would run.
<Myself5> I prefer Linux Mint tho :P
<dobey> studio_: does it appear in the "Apps" scope on your phone?
<studio_> @popey, what emulator are u using?
<dobey> Myself5: i could build an ubuntu image to run on my mouse too, if i wanted to
<popey> studio_: I'm not, I'm using a phone
<studio_> so, try it
<popey> studio_: why?
<dobey> popey: so your phone's / will fill up and crash the system
<popey> that too
<studio_> because it is possible to intsatall firefox
<popey> studio_: it may well be
<popey> studio_: it wont work
<studio_> install
<dobey> studio_: install != run
<popey> studio_: but you don't seem to be hearing that bit
<popey> studio_: again - firefox and thunderbird won't run on the phone, no X11.
<dobey> popey: maybe he's blind. we need to do more work on a11y
<Myself5> um how would you install it on your Mouse then ? :D
<popey>                  
<popey>  _   _  ___  ___
<popey> | | | |/ _ \/ __|
<popey> | |_| |  __/\__ \
<popey>  \__, |\___||___/
<popey>  |___/
<kenvandine> anyone know where to file bugs for the reddit scope?
<popey> kenvandine: cwayne1
<kenvandine> so no LP project?
<dobey> Myself5: my mouse has an arm cpu in it, and some small amount of flash
<kenvandine> cwayne1, ping
<popey> kenvandine: dont think so.
<Myself5> what strange type of mouse is that lol
<kenvandine> cwayne1, the reddit scope causes the dash to crash if enabled on vivid image 89
<studio_> @popey, yes we scan ... no gnupg and no x.509 on Ubuntu-Touch
<popey> http://it-cifra.com.ua/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/openoffice-mouse.jpg
<popey> one of them :)
<taiebot> popey: where do we see the current bug for dekko v.4.0
<popey> studio_: ok, this is getting tedious now.
<popey> studio_: keep this up and you're going to be removed.
<studio_> sorry ...
<Myself5> hum k.. strange mouse lol :D
<popey> taiebot: http://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko
<dobey> Myself5: this one: https://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Sensei-Gaming-Orange-Edition/dp/B00FAJT6VK/ref=as_sl_pc_ss_til?tag=wayofthemon-20&linkCode=w01&linkId=DDCA4EDYTSSKU2SB&creativeASIN=B00FAJT6VK
<kenvandine> love that mouse
<studio_> but, isn't it a bit truth ...
<dobey> kenvandine: yeah, it's pretty nice. i bought it mostly for the ubuntu color scheme
<popey> looks nice
<sergiusens> kenvandine: if the reddit scope cause the dash to crash I'd call it a dash bug
<Myself5> looks better than what popey linked :D
<dobey> studio_: is your logic chip broken?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: it's supposed to be resilient to this sort of thing
<popey> (I was kinda joking) :)
<Myself5> @dobey which logic chip? :P
<Myself5> well whatever.
<kenvandine> sergiusens, yeah, bug 1418176
<ubot5> bug 1418176 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8-dash:11:constData:operator:qMapLessThanKey:lowerBound:QMapData" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418176
<dobey> Myself5: the one where he seems to clearly be unable to process logical statements correctly
<kenvandine> sergiusens, but clearly the scope needs fixing too
<studio_> @popey, what about enrcyption an ubuntu-touch?
 * Myself5 is going to dissapear now :P Cya when I report back that my Ubuntu install is not workiing :D
<popey> studio_: disk encryption? not done yet.
<sergiusens> kenvandine: right, just wanted to make sure the right target was tackled first :-)
<dobey> studio_: all the features are not all done first
<studio_> no, i mean privacy and email
<Myself5> cya guys
<sergiusens> kenvandine: but I forgot i was talking to you ;-)
<popey> studio_: you're asking the same question but worded differently.
<dobey> studio_: there's no e-mail client installed on ubuntu phone image by default
<dobey> studio_: why can't you understand that?
<dobey> studio_: if you want to ask questions about dekko, #ubuntu-app-devel might be a better place
<dobey> or -app-dev, i forget which it is
<popey> or #dekko :)
<studio_> i can't understand "Ubuntu-Touch" = no privacy
<dobey> or yes, #dekko
<popey> enough
<dobey> studio_: it's the apocalypse
<dobey> aww, +q is more fun
<kenvandine> sergiusens, what makes it worse is the failing dash messes with app focus
<kenvandine> so even if you start an app from a notification or the launcher
<kenvandine> it keeps losing focus
<kenvandine> nasty
<cwayne1> popey: kenvandine: reddit scope is a remote scope, so lp:ubuntu-rest-scopes
<kenvandine> cwayne1, should i add that to the bug report?
<kenvandine> regardless, it shouldn't crash the dash
<kenvandine> the dash needs to be fixed :)
<cwayne1> right, absolutely shoulnt
<kenvandine> but do you think something needs to be done in the scope too?
<cwayne1> kenvandine: no idea, i don't know much/anything about the remote scopes
<kenvandine> oh
<davidcalle> kenvandine, the scope hasn't changed recently, afaik
<kenvandine> the wikipedia scope also crashes it
<cwayne1> yeah, i'd be willing to bet all remote scopes will
<kenvandine> ok... so i'll bump the priority of the bug up
<jgdx> kenvandine, yo
<jgdx> it's useful, but only to check for regressions
<jgdx> kenvandine, [1] might need an approve+topapprove before silo is greenlit. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/tech-switch/+merge/246503
<kenvandine> jgdx, what's with the test failures?
<kenvandine> I'm sure the search one can't be related
<kenvandine> but anything in sim_unlock?
<kenvandine> jgdx, looks like it was a crash
<adrian47> when i use datapart=/dev/block/mmcblk0p25 it is not mounted but  datapart=/dev/mmcblk0p25 is mounted properly, anyone know why?
<studio__> ok, how to ask "the right questions" in this channel?
<anpok> ?
<anpok> empty questions cannot be wrong..
<studio__> @anpok, do not ask me ...
<anpok> oh guess I am missing some context?
<studio__> sure ...
<k1l> studio__: ask specific questions
<k1l> if someone knows the answer he will answer that
<studio__> @popey, what questions are wrong to this channel?
<studio__> i try to figure out the advantages from ubuntu-touch vs. android
<popey> studio__: there aren't "wrong" questions. But asking the same one repeatedly gets wearing.
<popey> This channel is for general discussion of Ubuntu for phones/tablets.
<studio__> @popey, yes i know and Android give me no advantage ....
<k1l> studio__: so what is your question?
<studio__> @k1l, should i really ask before i get kicked from the channel?
<anpok> studio__: there are various levels on which you could answer that question..
<anpok> studio__: i.e. purely technical comparing the software stack and the resulting 'performance' of the device.. responsiveness .. batery live..
<k1l> studio__: reading the backlog seems like you already made a lot of drama instead of beeing constructive. so either you want to be constructive ASAP or you leave.
<studio__> sorry, since popey kicked me from this channel i am not sure what is possible to ask and what not :(
<popey> Yes you do.
<popey> I explained this at length in pm.
<k1l> studio__: you are making it a lot worse since you joined again.
<popey> Just ask. But once you have answers, you don't need to keep asking the same question.
<studio__> so, what was my worse?
<k1l> studio__: so is there a question you got about ubuntu-touch or is this just you beeing annoying now because you got kicked before?
<studio__> plz, what was my worse?
<popey> studio__: just ask your questions.
<studio__> no, i wnat to know what was my worse?
<studio__> want
<studio__> to ask for GnuPG / X.509?
<k1l> i epxlained to you in pm to not spoil this channel any longer
<k1l> so if you dont ask a specific ubuntu touch question i am going to mute you in here to prevent the channel from more drama.
<popey> studio__: here is your answer:- We do not currently have support for GnuPG or x.509.
<popey> studio__: Ubuntu for devices (phones) is not yet finished. We do not have that yet.
<studio__> @popey, so, explain me, why i have to use Ubuntu-Touch?
<popey> You do not have to use Ubuntu Touch.
<studio__> are u kiddin?
<popey> You can use Android, IOS, Windows Phone, Jolla, Firefox OS, Blackberry or Palm if you like.
<popey> No.
<studio__> @popey, this is not what u are meaninig ... or?
<popey> If Ubuntu does not have the features you want, write the feature or use something else.
<popey> Or pay someone to write the feature.
<studio__> sorry, ubuntu-studio or ubuntu offers gnupg, why it is not possible in ubuntu-touch?
<popey> We don't have an official Email client yet.
<studio__> so what is the "official" emai-client?
<popey> We. Do. Not. Have. An. Official. Email. Client.
<studio__> hmmm, you may have to think about your official email-client ....
<popey> Ok, I'll think about that.
<studio__> have to go ... be back tomorrow ...
<studio__> bye
<popey> Bye
<dobey> if you don't want to get kicked, don't troll
<dobey> pretty simple
<Neo31> hey guys
<Neo31> when exactly will the commercial Ubuntu Touch Phone become available on the market?
<Neo31> Bq should start marketing the new phone very soon right?
<Neo31> or is it already available ?
<k1l> 6th february afaik
<Neo31> that's the midend phone right? Meizu MX4 should be the highend phone?
<popey> some time after 6th I think
<Neo31> so guys, the MX4 from Meizu will be released next and should be a high end phone with much higher performance than Bq ?
<Neo31> is that correct k1l popey ?
<popey> Hard to say. I don't know what Meizu's plans are.
<popey> It's hard for any of us to answer that really. We just make the software.
<popey> It's like asking us when Dell will ship a laptop. Out of our control.
<k1l> Neo31: a cooperation with meizu is planned. but i am not aware of a fixed date
<popey> me either
<Neo31> yeah of course popey , but just wanted to know if some of the guys here knows something i have missed
<popey> I'd be inclined to keep an eye on insights.ubuntu.com and omgubuntu ㋛
<Neo31> so Bq is confirmed for February
<Neo31> Meizu isn't yet
 * popey shrugs
<Neo31> btw, Meizu is in china right? we'll have to get it shipped from there in case it is released
<Neo31> ?
<popey> Meizu are a chinese company
<Neo31> thx for the link insights.ubuntu.com popey
<popey> np
<Neo31> hum, I would get a Bq now than get another high end phone next year then
<Neo31> 16.04 is supposed to have desktop convergence right ? (if we could make it on time)
<k1l> 16.04 is target for having systemd and MIR as standard. i am very curious if that will work like planned
<popey> i suspect systemd will be default before 16.04
<popey> dunno about mir, that isn't supposed to land till it's ready
<popey> (along with unity8)
<Neo31> popey, is it this phone with ubuntu preinstalled ? http://www.bq.com/gb/products/aquaris-e4-5.html
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-05
<Neo31> or it will be another hardware?
<popey> Neo31: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february/
<Neo31> a repurposed version of the its popular Aquaris e4.5 handset preloaded with Ubuntu for Phones. all clear popey thank you :) I will wait for this one
<popey> np
<Neo31> do you know some friends in Spain that could help me get one? (International credit cards are not allowed in my country Tunisia) But I might be able to manage to send the money in other ways
<popey> I don't know, sorry.
<popey> I wonder if they'll start showing up on ebay :)
<Neo31> ebay is good, i might be able to get some cash on paypal
<Neo31> thank you
<Neo31> :)
<popey> no problem
<jgdx> kenvandine, right, weird failure
<jgdx> twice in a row, so consistent
<Kermit_> Hi everyone!
<Kermit_> I'm fresh Ubuntu Touch user and I wonder if I have the newest version on my Nexus4. In OS Bulld Details there is OS Build Number -> 1, Ubuntu image part -> 20141201 and Device image part -> 20141119
<Kermit_> I've install it from devel channel
<dholbach> good morning
<Kermit_> hi
<bzoltan> mvo: How this MR says "Merged" when the change is not in the target branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/click/vivid-transition_mirrors/+merge/246913
<mvo> bzoltan: I think I set it manually as its in lp:click/devel now, but you are right, if the goal is vivid then that actually incorrect, sorry for that
<bzoltan> mvo: no problem, I figured out that it is merged to lp:click/devel
<bzoltan> mvo:  I need to make a fix on that. I create a UI switch in the QtCreator to make the mirror archive optional. As in many cases the mirrors are badly out of sync, so we need to offer a fallback to the slower but sure archive.
<uhhimhere> can someone explain to me what kind of additional source/drivers are needed for a CM port to a samsung device? after all samsung puts all their source on opensource.samsung.com
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Weatherman’s Day! :-D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<tsdgeos> Mirv: unping
<Mirv> tsdgeos: :)
<mvo> bzoltan: aha, nice!
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: any hint of why https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1417963/comments/2 might be happening or where in the code do i look for the code that handles that selection rectangle?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417963 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webbrowser-app autopilot test regression with Qt 5.4" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, that’s the code for the selection rectangle: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Web/Selection.qml
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: ok, will have a quick look
<oSoMoN> thanks!
 * tsdgeos has the "let's fix the Qt5.4 bugs so we can migrate" hat on
<oSoMoN> I have it on my list of things to look at too, but I won’t get to it before tomorrow at the earliest, so if you can fix it in the meantime, that’s good :)
<daker> kenvandine: to make a standalone email/irc/chat HTML5 app, with JS socket API in oxide bug 1379303
<ubot5> bug 1379303 in Oxide "Need support for a JS socket api" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379303
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: i think i know what's wrong in oxide
<tsdgeos> just need to recompile it all
<tsdgeos> probably will take a while :D
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, so the selection bug is an issue in oxide?
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: Qt 5.4 changed the way QVariants are passed from qml to C++
<tsdgeos> they're now passed as a QVariant that is a QJSValue and you need to unwrap it
<tsdgeos> and oxide is doing stuff like
<tsdgeos>   if (message.type() != QVariant::Map &&
<tsdgeos>       message.type() != QVariant::List &&
<tsdgeos>       message.type() != QVariant::StringList) {
<tsdgeos> which will fail
<tsdgeos> it's a one line change to unwrap it
<oSoMoN> aha
<tsdgeos> i've done that fix in various places already
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, ping me when you submit the fix, I’ll happily review it
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: need to compile oxide first, getting this
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10071270/
<tsdgeos> any clue?
<tsdgeos> i guess it doesn't like my chroot
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, have you run client.py in the root dir first?
<tsdgeos> nope
<oSoMoN> wait, nevermind, if you’re building from the source package that’s not necessary
<oSoMoN> I’m not sure what that error is, try asking on #oxide
<oSoMoN> gotta run an errand, will be back in ’30min
<rvr> oSoMoN: dbarth: I approved the silo.
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks
<jgdx> kenvandine, morning, ping me when you're here?
<DanieleSgrunt> Salve
<Chipaca> popey: but seriously, what is the "official" emai-client
 * Chipaca hides
<muyiscoi> hey guys. quick question. Where are the screenshots taken with phablet-screenshot stored?
<dbarth> rvr: thanks
<Chipaca> muyiscoi: wherever you specify
<Chipaca> muyiscoi: Usage: phablet-screenshot [OPTIONS...] <FILENAME>
<Chipaca> muyiscoi: filename is not optional
<rvr> Chipaca: Hey. A test case is needed for silo 7 (notification flooding).
<Chipaca> rvr: i've added a comment
<Chipaca> rvr: let me know if you need more than that
<rvr> Chipaca: Where?
<Chipaca> in the spreadsheet, here let me transcribe
<Chipaca> To test: start everything, set twitter up with user A. Send user A a DM. Call the “Poll” dbus endpoint. Repeat five times. See the notification centre list all five DMs separately. Install update. Compare.
<Chipaca> rvr: ^
<Chipaca> rvr: to be clear, the "repeat five times" is to the pair "DM; Poll"
<Chipaca> as if you send more than one DM in a single poll it'll collapse them with the old version too
<rvr> Chipaca: How's the "Poll" dbus endpoint called?
<Chipaca> rvr: from the wiki testplan: gdbus call --session -d com.ubuntu.AccountPolld -o /com/ubuntu/AccountPolld -m com.ubuntu.AccountPolld.Poll
<rvr> Chipaca: Ack
<cwayne1> Chipaca: somewhat unrelated, what would it take to add a new service to account-polld?
<cwayne1> just an mp?
<Chipaca> cwayne1: I don't think you need to involve parliament
<Chipaca> cwayne1: :) yes, an mp
<Chipaca> cwayne1: what're you wanting to add?
<Chipaca> i'd rather movement was *away* from polld than *towards* it, but such is life
<sergiusens> Chipaca: cwayne1 account-polld should be EOL, but I welcome untappd polling ;-)
<Chipaca> untappd?
<cwayne1> sergiusens: thats what i was considering :P
<cwayne1> that and fitbit
<sergiusens> that works I guess :-)
<Chipaca> cwayne1: they have no sane way of making it a server-side thing and using regular push?
<cwayne1> not that i know of
<cwayne1> maybe i could do it on my server or something
<Chipaca> cwayne1: if they do oauth2, you can probably make it work
<Chipaca> if you also control the app
<Chipaca> polld is only for when you don't control _anything_ :)
<cwayne1> i control nothing except a scope
<Chipaca> cwayne1: :(
<Chipaca> cwayne1: you'd need some changes in your scope for it to “handle” the notifications
<Chipaca> cwayne1: and you might be the first scope to attempt that, so we might find bugs in the store verification script whatsits
<Chipaca> cwayne1: but it should both work and be fine
<Riddell> if I make a qwidget application (just a basic qlabel saying "hello") and I run it on the phone should it show? currently it seems to run but doesn't display anything on the display
<Chipaca> Riddell: how're you running it?
<Chipaca> cwayne1: bottom line, give it a go, holler if you get stuck
<Riddell> Chipaca: ssh in and run https://paste.kde.org/p3rkm7oot
<Riddell> Chipaca: where squidge is the random name of my binary and dialer-app.desktop is a random .desktop file
<sergiusens> cwayne1: Chipaca well untappd has an app and a scope
<dobey> Chipaca: is there no way to do notifications without requiring a server?
<dobey> sergiusens: it's just a webapp though
<Chipaca> Riddell: hm. I know very little about this, however, have you tried making an actual .desktop file for your app, putting it in one of the canonical (xdg) places, and using ubuntu-app-launch ?
<Chipaca> dobey: push notifications? go via the server
<Chipaca> dobey: postal notifications? on the phone
<Chipaca> dobey: the interface between push and postal is messy, to the point where an app wanting to do postal needs to have a push helper, but it enables stuff so
<dobey> Chipaca: notification of some event on a web service that i don't control
<Chipaca> dobey: tell me how you expect it to work, and i'll tell you what you've been smoking :)
<Chipaca> Riddell: or, if that's more your thing, inspect the environment of a running app and guess at what all is important for your app to work
<Chipaca> Riddell: or wait for somebody who knows what they're talking about :)
<dobey> Chipaca: well, how does twitter work?
<Chipaca> dobey: via polld
<Chipaca> dobey: sadly
<dobey> so it's pull notifications, not push? :)
<Chipaca> dobey: twitter on the ubuntu phone does not use push notifications
<Chipaca> at all
<Chipaca> dobey: neither does gmail
<Chipaca> dobey: nor facebook
<Chipaca> rvr, how goes it?
<dobey> Chipaca: yeah, this is the problem with push notifications, because it requires buy-in from the companies that actually control the services. and they don't want to do crap until you have a billion phones on the market with a billion users using their service on your phone :-/
<dobey> Chipaca: does anything other than system image updates?
<Chipaca> dobey: yes, that's why polld was created, to bridge the gap for the apps we care about
<Chipaca> dobey: yes, several things
<dobey> Chipaca: is there a visual diagram of how push notifications actually work, somewhere? like that shows how much access the third party server has to ubuntu services, and how much access ubuntu services have to those third parties?
<Chipaca> dobey: if you control the app and the service has oauth2 (or you can in any way get credentials onto the device for the backend to use) you can write a server-side thing of your own to bridge the gap
<Chipaca> dobey: yes? maybe? not sure i understood your question. have you looked at the push docs?
<kenvandine> jgdx, hey, i forgot to mention in that comment that i wasn't even changing which modem was 3g
<Chipaca> dobey: http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/
<kenvandine> jgdx, i was just changing the tech pref on the first modem
<Chipaca> <object data="push.svg" type="image/svg+xml">push.svg</object>
<Chipaca> that image should be illustrative
<Chipaca> and it is
<Chipaca> just not of what i was wanting to illustrate
<kenvandine> jgdx, i did the same thing on mako and it worked fine
<dobey> shouldn't that, be an actual image?
<dobey> rather than some html shown as text?
<Chipaca> yes, yes it should
<dobey> and if i just add push.svg to the url, it doesn't load...
<kenvandine> jgdx, it's like the tech pref switch takes a really long time, but while it's changing it's disconnected
<Chipaca> dobey: ze somezing, eet ees broken
<dobey> yes it is
<Chipaca> dobey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-push-hackers/ubuntu-push/automatic/download/head:/push.svg-20140728193339-5font1q8tkladxu0-2/push.svg
<jgdx> kenvandine, right, and you had not hot swapped sims
<jgdx> kenvandine, cause I saw the exact same thing after hot swap && no reboot
<kenvandine> jgdx, i had rebooted
<kenvandine> in fact i rebooted a couple times and retried
<kenvandine> same thing
<jgdx> hm
<kenvandine> jgdx, what i haven't done is tried the same thing without the silo
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'll do that this morning
<jgdx> kenvandine, that'd be great.
<kenvandine> jgdx, it doesn't feel like a bug in settings, it's like ofono/NM isn't happy
<jgdx> story of my week
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> jgdx, the good news is it worked fine on mako :)
<jgdx> :D :p
<kenvandine> the bad news is krillin is what needs it :/
<jgdx> kenvandine, when you test, you could do this outside of u-s-s using ofono scripts, just to rule u-s-s out completely.
<kenvandine> jgdx, cool, can you give me the scripts?
<jgdx> kenvandine, also, I will try this again on krillin later (at uni) to confirm it
<kenvandine> i'll do that before i revert from the silo
<kenvandine> grr, need to swap the SIM first
<jgdx> kenvandine, /usr/share/ofono/scripts/set-tech-preference /ril_[0|1] gsm;
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> and umts?
<jgdx> umts
<jgdx> right
<kenvandine> ok
<jgdx> /usr/share/ofono/scripts/set-tech-preference /ril_[0|1] [any|gsm|umts|lte];
<jgdx> also have set-3g-slot ril_n
<jgdx> nifty
<jgdx> abeato++
<dobey> Chipaca: ah, better. though i don't know if it answers my question. how does the app server know what user to send the notification to? the push server doesn't know about the app's oauth, and the app's oauth doesn't know about the user's u1 token, right?
<Chipaca> dobey: the application calls Register, gets a token, gives it to the appserver
<Chipaca> dobey: the appserver uses the token to talk to the push server
<Chipaca> dobey: with the token, we know the device, user, and application
<Chipaca> dobey: \o/
<dobey> ok, so there's a third token that both know about
<Chipaca> dobey: third?
<Chipaca> dobey: are you counting the oauth credentials as two? :)
<dobey> Chipaca: oh i thought the u1 credentials were involved with talking to the push server from the client side
<Chipaca> dobey: yes
<Chipaca> dobey: but the push server doesn't know the app credentials
<Chipaca> dobey: and the app doesn't know the u1 credentials
<Chipaca> dobey: so there's nothing in the dance that knows three credentials
<dobey> Chipaca: but the push client knows the u1 credentials, right?
<Chipaca> dobey: yes
<dobey> Chipaca: so third token was correct. because you can't have push notifications without a u1 account :)
<Chipaca> dobey: again, i count two tokens
<Chipaca> dobey: anyway, it's probably academic
<Chipaca> you know how it works, more or less, now :)
<Chipaca> \o/
<dobey> Chipaca: u1 token that push client uses, app calling Register gets a new separate token, and then the oauth token for the third party service, right?
<Chipaca> dobey: yes, there are three tokens involved, but nothing knows the three of them
<dobey> Chipaca: sure, i'm counting all the things invovled, not what one individual piece might know about
<Chipaca> ok.
<dobey> i wanted to understand the architecture, not what just an app does :)
<Chipaca> i thought by “a third token that both know about” you meant that there were three tokens that everybody knew
<dobey> oh, no. i meant it like a pyramid scheme :)
<popey> Amway!
<Chipaca> dobey: and then there's the shared email credentials for the official email client
<dobey> Chipaca: there is no official email client
<dobey> Chipaca: and no, the one that exists does not yet support gpg or x509
<dobey> ;)
<Chipaca> dobey: sorry, i meant "official" emai-client
<Chipaca> i'm going to write an app and call it that
<dobey> right popey? :P
<Chipaca> and it's going to have blackjack, and places to hang your hat
<Chipaca> or was it strange pipes
<Chipaca> anyway
<jgdx> i saw what was done
<popey> Now listen here you trolls!
<dobey> Chipaca: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGi6Q1pNbS0
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, i've reproduced this with the script
<kenvandine> jgdx, i changed it to gsm and it took a few minutes to connect
<kenvandine> then i changed it back to umts and now it's been nearly 10 minutes and still doesn't show as connected
<kenvandine> nmcli shows it as disconnected
<kenvandine> not even trying to connect
<kenvandine> Wellark_, ^^^ fyi
<kenvandine> i'm going to drop the ppa now and try again
<__paulo> Hello everyone. I downloaded and installed qt from qt website but qtcreator crashes on Kubuntu 15.05. Can anyone help me understand why? http://pastebin.com/ESGKXjWC
<kenvandine> jgdx, Wellark_: i'm getting the same thing without the silo enabled
<kenvandine> must be NM or ofono
<kenvandine> maybe ofono... nmcli shows the device as disconnected
<kenvandine> if it was NM i'd think maybe it would show as trying to connect
<kenvandine> although, list-modems shows that ofono thinks it is connected fine
<kenvandine> so must be NM
<kenvandine> jgdx, so you can't reproduce this on krillin?
<kenvandine> jgdx, at least it means it isn't a problem in your branch :)
<kenvandine> but... it also means i can't really test it
<kenvandine> Wellark_, can you using set-tech-preference on krillin/vivid-proposed?
<kenvandine> s/using/try using/
<pmcgowan> dholbach, did you see my note re the sdk install instructions
<pmcgowan> ah just saw the email
<pmcgowan> dholbach, can you also fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1418435
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418435 in Ubuntu App Developer site "installing-ubuntu-for-devices no longer needs to enable universe" [Undecided,New]
<jgdx> kenvandine, back
<jgdx> kenvandine, I can't say I've seen that, no
<jgdx> kenvandine, vidid…?
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah
<kenvandine> sometimes it takes over 10 minutes to connect
<kenvandine> nmcli shows it as disconnected the whole time
<jgdx> kenvandine, really. Could be the SIM though, going to test to confirm
<kenvandine> but ofono looks fine
<kenvandine> yeah... could be
<jgdx> and it's not the ipv6 issue
<kenvandine> but... this doesn't happen with the same sim on rtm
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> it does eventually connect and work
<kenvandine> same sim and same device on rtm
<jgdx> that basically means it's broken on vivid
<kenvandine> yeah
<jgdx> it being nm, ofono something
<kenvandine> Wellark_ said vivid has a newer NM and there are some known bugs
<kenvandine> but not sure if it's related
<jgdx> it's almost five but I'll put some coffee on
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, at least it worked fine on rtm on tuesday
<kenvandine> i haven't had that sim in the krillin since then
<boghison> Hello! I have an error while trying to run apps from QtCreator to my tablet
<boghison> The error is: :-1: error: Could not connect to host: SSH Protocol error: Server and client capabilities don't match. Client list was: aes128-cbc,3des-cbc.Server list was aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com.Is the device connected and set up for network access?
<jgdx> boghison, I've had that. You need the sdk from PPA
<jgdx> boghison, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/561694/ubuntu-ui-toolkits-interaction-with-my-device-fails-due-to-ssh-protocol-capabil
<jgdx> boghison, better instructions https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<boghison> jgdx: I do have the SDK, obviously
<jgdx> boghison, but perhaps not installed from a ppa
<boghison> jgdx: I am pretty sure I did install it from the PPA (as per the guide). How can I check?
<Saviq> mardy, hey, so we've been talking about the trust session reversal here with Thomas, and while we know where we need to get
<Saviq> mardy, for you we actually have a solution today... ${MIR_SOCKET}_trusted is always there, no need to open trusted sessions where you know there's not going to be UI
<Saviq> and that will not cause any splashes to appear
<jgdx> boghison, grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*|grep sdk-team
<dholbach> pmcgowan, yep
<boghison> jgdx /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-sdk-team-ppa-trusty.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu utopic main # disabled on upgrade to utopic
<boghison> oops, didn't paste full
<boghison> in a moment
<jgdx> boghison, wait
<boghison> jgdx http://pastebin.com/C9e92AQf
<jgdx> boghison, use a pastebin if its > n lines
<jgdx> :)
<boghison> jgdx it's not my first time on IRC :)
<jgdx> boghison, :P. Are you on trusty or utopic?
<boghison> jgdx uptopic
<boghison> utopic*
<boghison> and the device is on vivid
<jgdx> looks fine to me.. might have to upgrade after an apt-get update
<boghison> ok, looks like qtcreator is in the upgrade list
<jgdx> right, that should do it
<kenvandine> jgdx, so when monitor-ofono shows it has registered and attached = true
<kenvandine> NM should go online right?
<jgdx> depends on the mood of nm I think
<kenvandine> nm is in a bad mood
<kenvandine> i'm watching monitor-ofono while waiting for it to connect
<kenvandine> jgdx, it got to Attached = True quickly
<kenvandine> and now just strength changes
<kenvandine> but disconnected
<jgdx> anything in syslog from NM?
<kenvandine> i'm looking to see if ofono outputs anything when NM decides to connect
<boghison> jgdx my devices tab isn't loading
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'm seeing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10075103/
<jgdx> nm, that was my own fault
<kenvandine> {ConnectionContext} [/ril_0/context1] Active = True
<kenvandine> that was just over 10 minutes after i changed tech pref
 * jgdx tries
<kenvandine> oh... whoopsie...
<kenvandine> looks like whoopsie was trying to report a crash
<kenvandine> when it timed out, because it couldn't connect to daisy.ubuntu.com
<kenvandine> then NM started activating the context
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'm seeing the same thing
<jgdx> but this has to be very new
<jgdx> also got an operation not permitted, but it never the less pulled down the context
<kenvandine> i have crash files for ofonod and indicator-network
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... so you reproduced it!
<kenvandine> great
<jgdx> hold on
<jgdx> need to see if it reactivates
<kenvandine> mine activated the context right after whoopsie timed out
<kenvandine> whoopsie timing out makes sense, since i had no data
<kenvandine> i bet this wouldn't happen if wifi was enabled
<kenvandine> well, the crash might happen :)
 * kenvandine reboots
<kenvandine> but it might connect quicker
<jgdx> kenvandine, so that we're on the same page: 1. Reboot 2. Confirm cellular data 3. Change tech preference on online modem 4. Confirm cellular data gone (for 10 mins?)
<jgdx> with this syslog http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10075286/
<kenvandine> interesting... no crash files but still whoopsie restarting
<kenvandine> jgdx, yes
<kenvandine> Feb  5 17:05:14 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  224.126977]init: wait-for-state (whoopsienetwork-manager) main process (5220) terminated with status 100
<kenvandine> what's with that stuff?
<kenvandine> i moved my crash files out of the way
<kenvandine> and this time no new ones were created
<kenvandine> but still not activating the context
<jgdx> kenvandine, what's your modem path?
<kenvandine>  /ril_0
<kenvandine> Feb  5 16:05:00 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1359]: <warn> (/ril_0): could not activate context, modem is not registered.
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10075310/
<kenvandine> jgdx, that's whats been logged since i changed it
<adrian47> ogra_: I made udev file and it didn't changed anything for now, have you maybe other idea? :)
<dholbach> pmcgowan, the universe question could be relevant for the sdk though, right?
<pmcgowan> dholbach, how so? we get everything from main archive or ppa afaik
<pmcgowan> dholbach, could check with bzoltan
<dholbach> pmcgowan, how about the dependencies?
<pmcgowan> dholbach, I "assumed" not but good question to confirm
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I'll doublecheck
<pmcgowan> thanks
<bzoltan> dholbach:  what is the question?
<dholbach> john-mcaleely, pmcgowan, there's no ubuntu-device-flash for vivid in the ppa, nor a ubuntu-sdk
<Chipaca> rvr: any news for me?
<dholbach> let me try it for utopic
<dholbach> bzoltan, it's all right - I'm just looking at the install instructions again
<pmcgowan> dholbach, the ubuntu-sdk package comes from main ?
<rvr> Chipaca: I'm now on it
<pmcgowan> thats fine, but we should have all the tools in the ppa for vivid
<pmcgowan> to unify the instructions
<dholbach> pmcgowan, I'm afraid not:
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$ apt-cache showsrc ubuntu-sdk | grep ^Dir
<dholbach> Directory: pool/universe/u/ubuntu-touch-meta
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$
<pmcgowan> dholbach, so why is that not in main?
<dholbach> most of the stuff is not in main - I don't know what's the reason behind it
<pmcgowan> dholbach, ok then we indeed need to keep the insturctions for universe
<dholbach> pmcgowan, pool/universe/u/unity-scope-click - etc
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I'll close the bug then
<pmcgowan> thanks
<Chipaca> rvr: ta
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i think network-manager=0.9.10.0-4ubuntu5 has broken some stuff, when we change the tech pref it takes ages for NM to decide to reconnect
<kenvandine> cyphermox, yesterday this worked fine, only thing i see since then was network-manager update
<cyphermox> no reason why it would change anything of tech pref
<kenvandine> not that specifically
<kenvandine> but
<cyphermox> it was a pure core/ipv6 change
<kenvandine> but ofono reconnects
<kenvandine> it isn't activating the context
<cyphermox> what I'm saying is you probably just didn't hit that issue before, but it was already there
<kenvandine> we can reliably reproduce it now
<bzoltan> dholbach: pmcgowan: I quickly went down two steps on the ubuntu-sdk dependency tree. 55 packages come from univers and 138 from main
<kenvandine> on mako and krillin in vivid
<cyphermox> ages = ?
<kenvandine> about 10 minutes
<kenvandine> nmcli shows it as disconnected
<cyphermox> should be 5 as per the automatic reconnect timers
<kenvandine> eventually we see NM activate it
<cyphermox> it could be missing signal/taking time to correctly attach when you touch tech though
<jgdx> cyphermox, to repro https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1418077
<kenvandine> maybe a little more than 5, as other things might be happening too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418077 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NM fails to create a cellular data connection for 10 minutes" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... you filed this bug yesterday?
<cyphermox> this would need careful watching of ofono's states as well
<jgdx> kenvandine, the symptoms were the same
<jgdx> but I could not connect it to such a benign change, as well as being patient enough to wait for it to come back
<pngo> what is a reason for not staring ssh service at start up?
<popey> pngo: security?
<pngo> popey; desktops start that service at start up
<popey> we don't ship ssh on by default in ubuntu
<pngo> got it
<Chipaca> do we even ship the ssh server by default?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, jgdx: interestingly... on my mako i'm only seeing this when switching from umts to gsm, not switching from gsm to umts
<rvr> Chipaca: At the third direct message, it says "multiple direct messages"
<Chipaca> rvr: yep :)
<rvr> Nice
<kenvandine> cyphermox, so perhaps this bug has been there longer, yesterday when i tested this i switched from gsm to umts and it worked perfectly
<kenvandine> so i wouldn't have tickled this bug
<jgdx> kenvandine, I've seen before that you can go one way without 'losing' cellular data, but not the other
<cyphermox> right
<kenvandine> and... i just confirmed something else... when connected on edge, if i turn off wifi
<kenvandine> it isn't connecting to data
<cyphermox> but that's at the ofono level (or the provider level) whether you lose cell data as you switch technology
<davmor2> Chipaca: no just ssh client you have to install openssh-server iirc
<kenvandine> cyphermox, yeah, but NM isn't handling that change
<cyphermox> so one thing would be to teach NM to handle whatever other signal ofono send out when this particular thing happens
<kenvandine> so just now, indicator showed edge, i turned on wifi, indicator showed connected to wifi, turned off wifi and the indicator changed to no connection
<kenvandine> and confirmed with nmcli, shows disconnected
<kenvandine> so this is the same thing i noticed last week, no data for a while after leaving wifi
<kenvandine> actually, looking back at monitor-ofono output, it looks like it changed to searching at some point
<kenvandine> maybe while i was on wifi
<kenvandine> but it shows registered and attached now
<kenvandine> but nmcli shows it as disconnected still
<kenvandine> and boom... now NM decided to activate the context
<kenvandine> just under 6 minutes after i turned off wifi
<jgdx> seems it's the second attempt at which nm suceeds?
<jgdx> *succeeds
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok... i wonder if this has anything to do with testing the apn editor :)
<kenvandine> i do see if fail to connect to context2 before it connects to context1
<kenvandine> but... that doesn't get logged until right before it activates context1
<kenvandine> so long after it disconnects
<jgdx> kenvandine, I confirmed this with the ofono provisioned context, though
<kenvandine> so only that single context?
<jgdx> yeah
<kenvandine> no custom context created?
<kenvandine> oh... yeah, on my krillin i only have that one
<jgdx> Noskcaj, I did remove-contexts at some point
<kenvandine> so yeah, rules that out
<jgdx> Noskcaj, tab fail, sorry.
<kenvandine> cyphermox, mind if i assign bug 1418077 to you?
<ubot5> bug 1418077 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NM fails to create a cellular data connection for a unacceptably long time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418077
<cyphermox> kenvandine: I'm not sure what time I have to give it; how rush is it?
<kenvandine> i think it's probably critical
<kenvandine> i'd hate for this to end up in rtm
<cyphermox> especially if it's like it's defined here; seems like there is likely not much I can do about it
<kenvandine> losing data when going off wifi is pretty bad
<cyphermox> ie. ofono needs to say that cellular data is ready (ie. Attached and all), and from there there are delays in NM before autoconnection, which affect everything, not just modem
<kenvandine> cyphermox, but this isn't happening in rtm
<cyphermox> but you're not just going off wifi there -- that would work
<kenvandine> so something's different
<cyphermox> you're also changing the technology
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i just reproduced it by turning off wifi without changing the tech
<kenvandine> last week i was noticing that sometimes when i left the house
<kenvandine> i didn't have data for a while
<cyphermox> was cellular really connected at that time?
<kenvandine> just now when i did it, i think it had actually go to searching
<kenvandine> but it registered and attached long before NM activated the context
<cyphermox> I'm not sure changing the 5 min delay in NM is wise before very careful testing on all arches/all use cases, not just the phone
<cyphermox> and it's the only thing I can think of that is likely to help there
<kenvandine> i think the real question is why isn't this happening on rtm?
<cyphermox> there are obviously some differences between 0.9.8 and 0.9.10
<cyphermox> on rtm you have 0.9.8
<kenvandine> yeah... any chance 0.9.10 is going to end up in rtm soon?
<cyphermox> but the underlying logic is largely the same, the 5 minutes delay is there in both
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> no chance at all
<kenvandine> but still, we can't say we don't care about vivid
<cyphermox> it explicitly doesn't have to go in RTM
<cyphermox> indeed
<rvr> Chipaca: Silo 7 approved.
 * Chipaca frames that
<kenvandine> cyphermox, so maybe not critical, but high at least
<cyphermox> kenvandine: tbh I'd really love if others could start looking at NM too; that way I wouldn't always have to be the one to deal with these bugs
<cyphermox> not saying that it should be you though ;)
<kenvandine> definately not me :)
<kenvandine> but sure
<kenvandine> you're our go to guy for NM though :)
<kenvandine> cyphermox, any suggestions?  Wellark_?
<cyphermox> slangasek: there's bug 1418077 to deal with ^, this is one case where it's likely to take some investigation time, like a day or two.
<ubot5> bug 1418077 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NM fails to create a cellular data connection for a unacceptably long time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418077
<cyphermox> kenvandine: Wellark knows about mbpi already, not sure whether he has time for this though -- that's part of the problem, I have no idea what other's schedules are :)
<kenvandine> cyphermox, one thing that is interesting there, you said NM waits 5 minutes
<cyphermox> yes
<kenvandine> this has taken 10 minutes for me
<awe_> cyphermox, kenvandine, we just discussed this in our standup earlier
<kenvandine> not always...
<cyphermox> that's been the case for years
<kenvandine> but always more than 5m
<awe_> our team will pick this up as a focus next sprint
<kenvandine> awe_, so can you get it assigned?
<cyphermox> the ten minutes is worrying, but it could be explained by how things went by for ofono to pick up the data conenction to Attached.
<cyphermox> kenvandine: I'll at least triage the bug now and ask for the information that would be needed to debug this
<kenvandine> cyphermox, the 10 minutes was from the time monitor-ofono said it was attached
<awe_> kenvandine, I mentioned this very problem to cyphermox this morning.  I have to land ofono later today, but will try and look at it tomorrow
<awe_> kenvandine, I can't promise I'll be allowed to self-assign, but I will look at it
<kenvandine> so clearly others have reproduced this already :)
<kenvandine> good
<awe_> as I've been seeing similar issues
<kenvandine> it's very easy to reproduce
<awe_> kenvandine, ack. It's something that needs to be fixed for OTA1
<kenvandine> on both krillin and mako
<awe_> kenvandine, RTM, Vivid, or both?
<kenvandine> just vivid
<awe_> right, that's consistent with what I see
<kenvandine> the delay when disconnecting from wifi is aweful
<kenvandine> i happens to me when i walk down the street
<awe_> again, all I can promise right now is that we'll put some resources on it, and at least try and root cause the problem
<awe_> kenvandine, that said... it *is* our devel release
<kenvandine> great...
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> that's why i suggested high, not critical
<jgdx> wee
<awe_> but again, it's on my teams' short-term radar
<kenvandine> good, i really need to stop thinking about it so i can move on to content hub :)
<awe_> kenvandine, I have to run... gonna be late for my lesson; bbl
<kenvandine> jgdx, get that silo prepared for rtm :)
<kenvandine> awe_, thanks!
<awe_> np!
<cyphermox> awe_: triaged it
<cyphermox> awe_: good to know it's on the radar then
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you get the logs cyphermox asked for?
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<pngo> have someone had a luck to use syncevolution to sync calendar or contacts? I tried https://syncevolution.org/wiki/synchronizing-evolution-http-howto. this howto did not work for me on desktop as well.
<pngo> I wrote simple scripts that sync my phone and computer but looks like this would be better way.
<kenvandine> pngo, we already use syncevolution for syncing contacts and calendar events on the phone
<kenvandine> for google accounts anyway
<dobey> kenvandine: yes, but its use is currently restriced to that i think. syncing between phone and evolution on a PC are not doable at the moment through standard interfaces on the phone
<dobey> nor is it easy to extend syncevolution to enable other remote sources
<jgdx> cyphermox, kenvandine, added logs
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<adrian47> Can someone help with: init: ureadahead-touch main process (1447) terminated with status 5
<adrian47> I checked ureadahead-touch-log: Counted 0 CPUs   ; ureadahead: Error while tracing: No such file or directory
<adrian47> How can i fix/debug it? Any idea
<adrian47> (Its port)
<kenvandine> mandel, any progress on the check hash branch you have?
<jgdx> kenvandine, that tech switch test failure seems to be local to ci.
<jgdx> passes 100% of the time both isolated and not
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<jgdx> forgot to say that it was tested on mako
<taiebot> Danchapman: is the search button supposed to search emails in the new Dekko?
<k1l> seems like email is a big topic on #ubuntu-touch ;p
<taiebot> for me when i look say british airways it just re-order my emails chronologically
<taiebot> Danchapman ^^
<popey> haha k1l :)
<DanChapman> taiebot atm it only supports searching sender and subject. More complex searching will come in the next week or so
<taiebot> Danchapman: Progress are amazing. it is very nice :) will it be the official mail app for UT ?
<ahayzen> Hi, I sometimes have an issue with the url-dispatcher where it launches the incorrect app, eg at the moment album:/// is launching the gmail webapp?! (in this case it seems to be looping as well as i cannot move away from the gmail app) ... I suspect this is due to me constantly installing different versions of the music-app, but I was wondering if there are any log files that I should look at to figure out what is going on?
<nhaines> You think url-dispatcher is launching gmail for albums because you installed the Music player?
<ahayzen> no it just randomly breaks...sometimes it launches calendar or facebook ... when i click "play with music-app"
<ahayzen> but note that i push various different versions of the music-app across to my device daily
<ahayzen> ooo dbus-monitor is going mental...
<ahayzen> nhaines, you can clearly see it trying to launch gmail when it is calling album:/// http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10080370/
<ahayzen> but this case seems worse than normal as it is looping ... normally it just does it once
<jgdx> Laney, hey, could you take a look at [1]? Fixes something that has annoyed me. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/cellular-insertsim/+merge/248835
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-06
<Elleo> saidinesh5: had a chat with the Mir folks yesterday, and it looks like the OSK interface will be changing (to become part of the new client input API that they're developing), so I'm going to suggest we add those patches to the Ubuntu maliit server package, but not submit them upstream until the proper Mir mechanism is implemented
<saidinesh5> Elleo: oh i see
<saidinesh5> so do i have to make any more changes to my patches and submit them to bzr somehow?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: don't worry, I've already got a debian patch prepared for them :)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I'll submit it once we've got the current batch of keyboard things landed
<Elleo> saidinesh5: then at least you won't have to do anything special to get your plugin working on Ubuntu vs other platforms
<saidinesh5> current batch?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, just a bunch of bug fixes that are being tested for inclusion at the moment
<saidinesh5> Ah will they land in ubuntu phones too?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: they're going in to vivid at the moment, and then we'll sync them to RTM
<saidinesh5> Ahh so buntu phones also follow the standard release cycle?
<saidinesh5> i thought they stuck to something like binary diffs using the snappy core.....
<Elleo> saidinesh5: pretty much, there's a bit of funnyness with the RTM branch as we branched from utopic shortly before utopic's release, and then continued adding stability imrpovements and bug fixes to it
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it uses the same image based upgrade system that snappy uses
<Elleo> saidinesh5: but those images get generated from normal repos
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> im currently removing the swipehints from storage
<saidinesh5> so memory usage would come down quite a bit...
<saidinesh5> hopefully by this weekend the "backend" would be done
<saidinesh5> so its only the boring tasks left
<saidinesh5> after that
<Elleo> cool
<RobertRoland> Hello, I'm wondering if there is any way to root my HTC Desire 500 using Ubuntu 14.10 or installing Ubuntu on my phone? I've been searching for a good guide for this but unfortunately I didn't find anything solid..
<dholbach> good morning
<uhhimhere> what is the main criteria(go/no-go) for porting ubuntu touch to a smartphone
<SturmFlut> A proper Telegram client! \o/
<ulrichard_> Any info about when I can order an ubuntu phone?
<SturmFlut> ulrichard_: BQ will apparently present the Aquaris E4.5 on February 24, at least a lot of spanish sources seem to claim that date
<JoeyChan> Morning ladies & gentlemen,     any live broadcast available ?       :D
<ogra_> i dont think so, but people will likely share pics and info on G+
<JoeyChan> when will the announcement start ?
<ogra_> at some point during the day, i havent seen a schedule yet
<JoeyChan> ok ..
<oSoMoN> Mirv, are you going to integrate https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/oxide/qt54_variantjs/+merge/248765 in oxide-qt in the qt5.4 silo?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Doodle Day! :-D
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yeah, I wast jus about to do a manual update in case chrisccoulson won't upload it (and it's alright if he also uploads it, then I'll just do a no-change rebuild which is even nicer)
 * Mirv loves downloading, extracting, repackaging and uploading 330MB of compressed oxide
 * Mirv is thankful for Intel SSD and 100/10 network
<Mirv> oSoMoN: oh, you're landing oxide actually, and 1.5 even? does it have the fix too?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, no, it doesn’t have it yet
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, if the fix proved to worked (for which it would be good to have it in the qt5.4 silo), we could certainly add it to the 1.5 branch
<seb128> bzoltan, mvo, do you know where are the click schroots defined/how to clear those out? I get quite some mount spam due to those, seems to add new one at every reboot
<JamesTait> /w 20
<JamesTait> Heh
<Mirv> oSoMoN: do you think you're landing the 1.5 pretty soon? the qt54_variantjs doesn't apply to 1.4, so I'd like to go ahead with 1.5 instead for the qt 5.4 ppa as well..
<oSoMoN> Mirv, we’re shooting for landing it early next week
<oSoMoN> Mirv, let me see if I can update the patch so that it applies to 1.4 in the meantime
<Mirv> oSoMoN: the #1 chunk of oxideqquickwebcontextdelegateworker.cc fails, the sendMessage function is completely different looking
<SturmFlut> seb128: Are you referring to the schroot mount points under /var/lib/schroot/mount/ that keep accumulating?
<seb128> sturmflut, yes
<SturmFlut> seb128: Yeah, something is broken, they are not cleaned up at shutdown and are recreated at reboot. I currently have 140 mount points again. Try "sudo schroot -e --all-chroots"
<seb128> sturmflut, I did but it's complaining about my userdir which can't be unmounted
<seb128> mvo, ^ help
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ...not that the patch would apply against 1.5 either, I guess it's against 1.6 then
<oSoMoN> the patch is against trunk, which is what will eventually become 1.6
<SturmFlut> seb128: Probably some process still has files open. Try "sudo lsof -n | grep schroot" and look at the process names in the first column, if any
<seb128> sturmflut, well I'm logged in with my user
<SturmFlut> seb128: Your home dir ist mounted multiple times now, the kernel is able to keep things apart. Do you get any output?
<seb128> sturmflut, no output :-/
<SturmFlut> seb128: Hm, actually it shouldn't complain then. But I just noticed that I also can't close sessions on my local machine here, for a different reason. It worked a couple of days ago, hmmmm
<tsdgeos> Mirv: oSoMoN: you mean that patch doesn't apply? it's the one i used against the packages of landing 005
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I took the 005's 1.4 oxide, and the patch didn't apply to oxideqquickwebcontextdelegateworker.cc for the #1 chunk and the function seemed rather different.. weir
<Mirv> d
<MusicidalOtaku> Hi everyone
<tsdgeos> yeah :S
<tsdgeos> Mirv: want me to give you another one? or oSoMoN is on it already?
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, I was about to try to adapt it, but if you can do it, even better :)
<tsdgeos> ok, will do
<Mirv> there was no Api::sendMessage at all
<Mirv> tsdgeos: 1.5 will fail in another way, too.. I think 1.5 might be a better target since oSoMoN is about to land it to vivid anyhow
<Mirv> oh, delete that 1.5 comment, it was the another patch "hack_qt540" which failed with 1.5... looking
<SturmFlut> seb128: I don't really understand why all the mounts are restored at every reboot. I restarted this machine two days ago, I haven't even started Qt Creator or started any schroots manually, and here I am with 140 mount points. I only have two schroots set up, so that means it mounted every schroot 14 (!) times.
<SturmFlut> MusicidalOtaku: Hey o/
<popey> SturmFlut: ah, i saw that recently
<Mirv> tsdgeos: hey, it looks like the patch does apply to 1.5, you could unlook at it if we assume there are no blockers with landing 1.5. 1.5 has another problem but that's for oSoMoN
<MusicidalOtaku> I just installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 10, I saw Saviq speak at Fosdem last weekend and when he showed it to me it looked quite functional. He also said that bluetooth should work as long as I set it up manually in the terminal, but I haven't had any luck... Could anyone please tell me what I'm doing wrong? ^^
<Mirv> tsdgeos: if you unpacked 1.4, you can of course take a look if it looks trivial to fix that one patch chunk
<MusicidalOtaku> I've tried setting my BT to up with hciconfig, but it claims I don't have any devices... The default one is just hci0 right?
<Saviq> MusicidalOtaku, oh Nexus 10, I'm worried BT might not work there
<Saviq> cyphermox, can you confirm ↑?
<SturmFlut> seb128, popey: Argh, I'm an idiot. It's not "schroot -e --all-chroots", it's "schroot -e --all-sessions"
<Saviq> MusicidalOtaku, it's actually not needed to do console when BT itself is supported, we've UI for most BT usecases these days
<Saviq> but I recall that N10 was a bit special in that regard
<MusicidalOtaku> Saviq, well if it doesn't work yet I guess I'll have to wait but if it should work maybe I can file a bugreport or something?
<MusicidalOtaku> I've tried it in the UI as well and in the dropdown menu the icon jumps back to X as soon as I turn it on, in the system settings it turns green but nothing else happens
<SturmFlut> seb128: I suspect that the schroot init script is broken. It does obviously not end all sessions on shutdown, but restores them on boot.
<ogra_> Saviq, MusicidalOtaku, the BT kernel driver is broken on N10
<Mirv> oSoMoN: can you look at my comment at bug #1398044 which I reopened? do you think if I just patch qt/qmlrunner/main.cc 1.5 is going to be ok (I'll find out after building but of course the build takes that 5h..)
<ubot5> bug 1398044 in Oxide "oxide-qt fails to build against Qt 5.4.0" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398044
<SturmFlut> Mirv: 5 hours with ccache? Or without
<tsdgeos> Mirv: this is weird, i just did
<tsdgeos> bzr branch lp:oxide/1.4; cd 1.4; bzr merge  lp:~aacid/oxide/qt54_variantjs -c 948
<tsdgeos> and it applies fine
<MusicidalOtaku> ogra_, oh... Can I be of any help to whoever's working on it? Fiddling with the driver myself might be a little too low-level for me but I'm more than happy to test stuff and report back or something
<ogra_> MusicidalOtaku, i think it will only work once the userspace is on a new bluez base ... (which will likely not happen in vivid)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it seems archive is at 1.4.2 while that branch is at 1.4.4
<ogra_> and even then it isnt clear yet
<Mirv> SturmFlut: without, on armhf
<Mirv> SturmFlut: but yeah, the compiler error would happen on amd64 too so knowing if it's still problematic or not would only take a shorter while
<SturmFlut> Mirv: Ouch. I suppose the device hasn't got enough flash for ccache?
<Mirv> SturmFlut: well I'm using PPA builders and they're always a clean slate for each build. locally on my ARM device I'd run out of space, my device is only 8GB :(
<ogra_> someone needs to provide a hacked up kernel with working USB-OTG support ... then you can use an USB disk :)
<MusicidalOtaku> ogra_, that long? Shame, I really really wanted my bt keyboard to work... Is there a way I can get the new bluez already? Like if I switch to rw base system and use apt-get?
<ogra_> i dont think it is packaged or even started yet ... ask Cygnus-XI
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> ask cyphermox
<ogra_> (sorry Cygnus-XI )
<Mirv> tsdgeos: hmm ok there seems to be just some fuzz, and also there's several sendMessage functions also the correct one.
<Mirv> package building just aborts even in the case of fuzz
<seb128> sturmflut, yeah, do you know if it's reported?
<MusicidalOtaku> Basically I want to use vim and git with an external keyboard, that and a web browser and I'm basically set... The vi that comes installed is vi.tiny or something right? Is there a way I can get full vim? And git?
<ogra_> MusicidalOtaku, if you enable apt anyway, just install the vim-runtime package iirc that brings in the full vim
<SturmFlut> seb128: I just looked at bugs.launchpad.net, there are 52 open bugs regarding schroot but this one doesn't seem to be reported yet. Wanna report it?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: tsdgeos: ok sorry for the noise, I seem to suck at interpreting patch applying failures. it seems I got the 1.4 patch rebase correctly and I'll upload that. I reopened the qt 5.4 oxide bug (compilation problem) for 1.5 since it needs more work.
<tsdgeos> ok
<seb128> sturmflut, I'm unsure it's a schroot bug, rather than a click/qtcreator-ubuntu
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ok
<SturmFlut> seb128: I think it definitely is a schroot bug. As said, I didn't even start Qt Creator/Click since the last reboot and the schroot init script restored all sessions with all mounts.
<Mirv> debdiffing two oxide releases means unpacking 2 x 2.5GB and comparing those...
<seb128> right, that's an issue
<seb128> one other issue is that it fails to close the mount
<Mirv> what an abuse of CPU and HDD cycles :)
<MusicidalOtaku> ogra_, how do I enable apt?
<SturmFlut> seb128: I wonder why it would complain about not being able to umount your /home when lsof reports no open files
<ogra_> MusicidalOtaku, note that you wont be able to upgrade in any way anymore when you do that ... you can use the phablet-config command from the pahblet-tools package to make the image writable (described on the wiki somehwhere)
<SturmFlut> MusicidalOtaku: Activate developer mode on the device, connect it via USB, run "phablet-config writable-image" on the host, if I'm not mistaken
<ogra_> right
<MusicidalOtaku> ogra_, SturmFlut, I'll try that, thanks!
<ogra_> just dont try to run apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade ... that will fail
<ogra_> (robably not on the first run, but eventually)
<ogra_> (and the normal OTA upgrade way will overwite whatever you installed via apt ... so you shouldnt do this either anymore)
<uhhimhere> hi guys just wondering if this graphics stack released for a BCM21553 SoC (Armv6) could be used to build AOSP on a BCM21664(armv7) phone . They both have the same VC4 GPU : www.broadcom.com/docs/support/videocore/Brcm_Android_ICS_Graphics_Stack.tar.gz
<Mirv> uhhimhere: I'd guess the hard-float used on armhf arch might be a problem, otherwise maybe? although, I don't know much about android, does it even use hard-float on armv7?
<uhhimhere> Mirv: i compiled the kernel w/ eabi
<Mirv> rsalveti: hey! gles packages for Qt 5.4.0 would be ready, could you have a look+test on those at some point? vivid silo 005 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting), diffs for gles packages 5.3.2 <-> 5.4.0 http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt540/gles-diffs/ (symbols same diffs as for non-gles)
<rsalveti> Mirv: sure, thanks
<Mirv> excellent
<uhhimhere> Mirv: the default compiler for linux 3.4.5(android 4.1.2) is doesnt use hard float
<Mirv> uhhimhere: ok. that was my only thought. then the likelihood is higher that the graphics stack might work... but note as I said I mostly don't know the topic :)
<uhhimhere> Mirv: yeah neither do i
<Saviq> oSoMoN, hey, I just noticed that the web view puts cache in ~/.local/share, do you know if it'd be possible to put it to ~/.cache instead?
<oSoMoN> Saviq, good catch, would you mind filing a bug against webbrowser-app ? That should be rather trivial to fix
<Saviq> oSoMoN, sure, will do
<sergiusens> rsalveti: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/1024/live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/60-install-click.chroot
<Mirv> rsalveti: just an update that I had all the qt*-gles updated but initially forgot about the nochange-rebuilds (qtmir-gles, qtubuntu-gles, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). those are now also done, but UITK-gles has some dependency problem - I wonder if that could be symbol related or something else. it too builds locally ok and I was able to install the build-deps.
<Mirv> I've experimented a bit with the build-deps but I've not found a solution that gets it built with a PPA
<kenvandine> mandel, any progress on the check hash fix?
<Mirv> rsalveti: I need to soon go to my "other responsibilities" but that's the status currently. thanks for any help today or next week!
<matv1> just saw the pics of the presentationroom for Ubuntu insider. reminded me of the last words of Oscar Wilde
<matv1> This wallpaper is killing me. One of us must go.
<matv1> :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, what can I do to sync libqofono utopic with vivid and make sure it lands together with my rtm-techswitch branch? Alternatively, can anyone else help me? :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, add it to the same silo
<kenvandine> but as a sync
<kenvandine> jgdx, do you know how to do that?
<jgdx> kenvandine, sync:ubuntu,vivid libqofono ? No, not really.
<kenvandine> yup
<jgdx> awsuzxm, thankx
<kenvandine> jgdx, let me know when it's ready and i'll create the silo
<jgdx> kenvandine, yup, thanks
<kenvandine> just check "Ready" on the sheet
<jgdx> abeato, ping re https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ofono/ofono-ww51-update/+merge/243884
<jgdx> abeato, is this good to go? :)
<abeato> jgdx, well, part of it already landed (the auto-answer part)
<abeato> jgdx, don't know if the merge will work as it is now
<abeato> awe_, ^^
<kenvandine> lets add a comment on the spreadsheet "Testing only now"
<kenvandine> so it's clear the MPs aren't approved but we need them together in a silo
<awe_> abeato, didn't Set3G land in vivid already?
<awe_> if not, it should technically be part of our current landing...
<awe_> abeato, ^^?
<jgdx> abeato, rtm though
<abeato> awe_, I think jgdx is talking about rtm now
<jgdx> indeed
<adrian47> Is there anyone who can help with: http://pastebin.com/0RKfzVSM
<awe_> jgdx, I thought the plan was always to do all the MRs in the same silo?
<adrian47> Any idea can help :)
<jgdx> awe_, which is what I am trying to do, or am I forgetting some mrs?
<awe_> abeato, I imagine prep'ing the Set3G code for RTM can't be too bad...
<awe_> jgdx, it sounds like our ofono mr might need to be re-based...  so might not be quite ready
<rsalveti> Mirv: no worries, will review and test later today
<rsalveti> let you know how it goes
<awe_> abeato, is that the situation, or am I just really confused?
<kenvandine> awe_, we didn't land the settings part of set3G in vivid yet, testing the silo is how we really found that nasty network-manager bug in vivid
<jgdx> awe_, ah, that's ok.
<awe_> kenvandine, ack
<kenvandine> awe_, we think the settings branch is fine
<awe_> for rtm
<awe_> ?
<abeato> jgdx, awe_, that MR was created to land Set3G + auto-answer at the same time, but in the end we landed just auto-answer
<awe_> ack
<awe_> so is that MR included in the set3g settings silo still?
<jgdx> abeato, want me to remove it from the silo and wait for a new one?
<awe_> sounds right to me
<abeato> jgdx, yes
<awe_> whew...
<jgdx> abeato, allright
<kenvandine> awe_, we think it was fine for vivid, but decided to hold off because everytime we change the tech pref it disconnects
<abeato> kenvandine, by tech preference you mean changing the slot with 3g capabilities?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> changing tech pref from umts to gsm for example
<awe_> sure... it needs to disconnect
<kenvandine> network-manager decides to wait 10 minutes to reconnect
<awe_> and then re-connect with the preferred tech
<awe_> right....*that* bug
<kenvandine> anyway, so we didn't ack the silo until we saw it work end to end in rtm
<awe_> I imagine it'll end up on my plate
<kenvandine> but i'm sure it's just the network-manager bug
<kenvandine> awe_, so i decided if we pass the rtm silo for this
<kenvandine> i'll also pass the vivid silo
<kenvandine> i did confirm has3G changes properly with the vivid silo
<kenvandine> so we could just land it :)
<kenvandine> but i would feel better seeing it work end to end in rtm
 * jgdx too
<kenvandine> jgdx, can i create the silo now?
<jgdx> kenvandine, tech switch for rtm? It's missing mr from Alfonso
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok... i'll stop nagging
<kenvandine> and OMG that bug is annoying, i left my house 3 times yesterday and all 3 times lost data when leaving wifi
<awe_> kenvandine, we're in the middle of trying to land an ofono silo to vivid atm
<jgdx> kenvandine, :D
<kenvandine> awe_, i'll try not to harass you about the bug then
<kenvandine> but it's increasingly annoying :)
<ZacharyIgielman> The bug where alarms do not appear in the top bar is back for me. Has it been reported (again)?
<awe_> kenvandine, agreed
<matv1> ZacharyIgielman what image? Vivid? Rtm proposed works fine for me
<ZacharyIgielman> Using RTM, a reboot has made it appear again, very strange
<matv1> ZacharyIgielman so scenario is: you have an alarm set and a reboot makes it dissapear from top menu? let me try
<matv1> ZacharyIgielman I assume you are on Mako right?
<ZacharyIgielman> Nope. I had a repeating alarm, it went off once and then disappeared from the top bar. Luckily it still went off even though it was not and is still not in the top bar. However after a reboot the alarm has re-appeared.
<matv1> ZacharyIgielman  oh sorry I misread. You are seeing it again after a reboot
<ZacharyIgielman> Correct
<ZacharyIgielman> Someone else had the same problem a few weeks ago and then I think it was resolved, but now it is happening again
<matv1> i have seen that sometimes. not just with alarm. top menu seems still to be prone to race conditions :(
<ZacharyIgielman> Very strange, not sure what or how to report it. Do you experience the same issue?
<ZacharyIgielman> Also, this ubuntu phone event is quite exciting :)
<matv1> ZacharyIgielman yup. I have seen it happen to networking in the menu as well. it just disappears and then reappears after a reboot. Although it will still continue to work
<matv1> others have atributed it to race conditions. I have a feeling that it happens less on Krillin so the Canonical ppl are not that bothered. Understandably.
<ZacharyIgielman> Yeah same problem, such a general problem
<ZacharyIgielman> cool: http://youtu.be/-dpfHYpfEXY
<matv1> wow cool indeed :)
<abeato> jgdx, awe_ I have updated the MR for rtm, basically just had to edit the changelog to reflect auto-answer had already been merged
<abeato> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ofono/ofono-ww51-update/+merge/243884
<jgdx> abeato, thanks, adding it
<abeato> np
<awe_> abeato, thanks!
<jgdx> kenvandine, you can create the silo now
<jgdx> kenvandine, L76
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> jgdx, silo 7 and it's building
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<Nexoflourine> Hi all
<rvr> popey: ping
<mterry> seb128, next time you have a landing for gsettings-schemas, feel free to include that greeter-messages branch.  Else I'll fold it into my eventual profile silo
<seb128> mterry, ok
<delijati> Hi @all dies someone know wehen the site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting is going to be updated
<hashworks> Hi! I'm currently trying to install DualBoot Ubuntu on my Flo device. However the latest dualboot.sh keeps to curl the recovery forever: http://i.imgur.com/xnpgtcH.jpg Seems like the link is broken...
<LauRoman|Alt> where could i find information about the actual software stack of ubuntu touch? i mean something more than the wikipedia article but not necessarily all of the packages it comes with?
<dobey> hashworks: i'm not sure dualboot.sh is up to date or works on that device. if you want dual boot, you might want to see if the MultiROM app in the play store works on your device
<dobey> LauRoman|Alt: what information exactly?
<hashworks> Oh, I thougth the nexus 7 devices are supported. I'll take a look at the MultiROM app.
<dobey> hashworks: they are, but dualboot.sh isn't really.
<dobey> well, the flo device is officially supported, and deb has a community build
<sturmflut> Does anybody know if developers will get early access to the Bq Aquaris? This whole "Flash Sale" plan doesn't look good to me.
<LauRoman|Alt> dobey, i know it uses some software based on older linux phones like Maemo, and some software made to interface with Android kernels, but how much of what's left is ubuntu code either from the desktop or made for the phone. Stuff like the sound system, the display server, is the touch software interface new or based on some port from somewhere and so on, basically a more technical description of the underlying software.
<dobey> LauRoman|Alt: 99% of it is just Ubuntu. it doesn't use anything from "older linux phones". the android bits are AOSP 4.4.2, to be able to use hardware, because proprietary drivers that only work with that kernel, are required. some small bits of android are running in a container, to enable hardware stuff. everything else is ubuntu and source is in launchpad
<LauRoman|Alt> and is that, officially written somwhereasociated with canonical or the comunity behind the project, because i would like to be able to cite it, thanks
<LauRoman|Alt> sorry, this work laptop doesn't have a decent keyboard
<dobey> i don't know if there is a wiki page or anything that states that. but it is fact and plainly evident by looking at the contents of the phone image
<sturmflut> LauRoman|Alt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ contains some answers, but they are probably out of date
<LauRoman|Alt> no need to find the actual quote, just a general direction. I did send a first email to the pr team, and i hope they can deliver a comprehensive answer or forward it, meanwhile i'm finding other avenues of getting that information
<hashworks> dobey: Thanks, MultiROM worked fine!
<dobey> hashworks: great
<LauRoman|Alt> that developer faq does actually answer one or two of the questions, thanks,
<sturmflut> According to Spiegel.de, Canonical is a "south-african" company. Hooray for good journalism ;)
<mterry> seb128, btw...  I'd love to get the greeter into a split-off state suitable for using with the unity8 preview images.  (and in fact, that branch you reviewed is a tiny piece of that)  What's the cut-off date for that sort of work?  FF or does the u8 image have its own softer deadline?
<sturmflut> And pcwelt.de calls it the "Aquarius E4.5" ;)
<seb128> mterry, no real ff for that image, we don't release, just keep rolling on dailies
<mterry> seb128, OK.  Well I may have questions on how to test on it down the road!  :)
<seb128> mterry, but for components that are used on other images (i.e indicators) you need to respect ff of course
<seb128> mterry, k
<mterry> seb128, right -- hopefully no feature changes there
<dobey> sturmflut: the box calls it that too. https://plus.google.com/photos/+CarlaSella/albums/6112749050300162865/6112749050435040898?pid=6112749050435040898&oid=110772571847074999454
<sturmflut> dobey: Aquaris vs. Aquarius ;)
<dobey> oh, well, typos :)
<Hv0k> hi!
<dobey> i'm pretty sure i've typed "aquarius" plenty when talking about it as well
<dbarth_> tedg: ping? regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1407709 do you the rtm branch ready in a silo, or can i go ahead and silo with the rest of the webbrowsr-app changes ?
<tedg> dbarth_, Not in a silo, QA rejected it because it had too many automated tests :-/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1407709 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "Google Maps and Here Maps should handle custom intent:// URLs" [High,In progress]
<tedg> dbarth_, If you've got manual tests, you can put it in a silo with those.
<Hv0k> where are new install manuals?
<dobey> !devices | Hv0k
<ubot5> Hv0k: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dbarth_> tedg: i'm not sure i understand: where would i get the build of url-dispatcher to (manually) test ?
<dbarth_> (as opposed to having the silo build it for me, but run all the the test suite automatically)
<tedg> dbarth_, You need some sort of manual test that uses intents I believe.
<tedg> dbarth_, i.e. maps and everything has to be in the same silo, with a manual test to ensure it starts.
<dobey> dbarth_: either the silo will need to build it, or you can probably cross-compile a package with sbuild
<tedg> dbarth_, But frankly, I doubt I really understand.
<dbarth_> tedg: ah fine, i have manual tests for that; so i'll just take the url-dispatcher branch in the same silo as the rest
<tedg> dbarth_, FYI, it's already in vivid so if you start there you can ensure your stuff works.
<tedg> dbarth_, But, yeah, I think that's what QA is looking for.
<dbarth_> tedg: i tested it there already, yes :)
<dbarth_> cool
<Hv0k> my *untu will use sm10. how to install ubuntu touch on note2 by open android?
<nhaines> Hm, so I'm looking at Telegram on Ubuntu and the scope can't access my Telegram data.  Which is a bummer since as I don't really use Telegram, that was what I was most curious to see.  :)
<scottwh2> Having trouble installing on Nexus 4. I can get as far as an Ubuntu recovery screen, but from there can only boot to Android (or bootloader or Recovery).
<scottwh2> Bootloader shows SECURE BOOT = enabled.
<scottwh2> Any advice please?
<adrian47> http://pastebin.com/0RKfzVSM anyone?
<SturmFlut> Stupid question: Can't I just buy the Bq phone from the store, with Android, and flash Ubuntu Touch on it?
<SturmFlut> (somebody probably already asked)
<Hv0k> how to install ubuntu touch by android open source on note 2?
<dobey> !devices | Hv0k
<ubot5> Hv0k: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> SturmFlut: not yet anyway, as it's bootloader is locked
<dobey> SturmFlut: and it requires a special tool to unlock i think
<Hv0k> there are about cm10. I ask about android open souce way
<dobey> Hv0k: you will have to port it using the new stuff if it is not already ported
<dobey> Hv0k: it is not a supported device
<Hv0k> may I port that?
<Hv0k> where to get any sources and man's about porting?
<dobey> there should be a link about porting on that page, but it may be outdated. new porting guide should be available soon
<SturmFlut> dobey: Hmmm, I tried to find some more information on unlocking Bq phones, but most information seems to be hidden in spanish blogs and forums.
<Hv0k> steady, ready, ... waiting...
<Isotop7> is the new telegram app also available for mako?
<SturmFlut> Isotop7: Yes, works perfectly on mine
<dobey> Isotop7: it's in the store yes
<dobey> Isotop7: it's on the front page of the store even
<Isotop7> thanks...im so excited for meizu mx4 :)
<Isotop7> have a nice evening :)
<SturmFlut> dobey: Interesting, http://www.phonemore.com/compare/phones/bq-aquaris-e45-vs-samsung-galaxy-s4-google-play-gt-i9505g/1934635 lists the Aquaris E4.5 with "Android Bootloader unlocked"
<SturmFlut> Hv0k: You'll have to wait for the new porting guide I think
<dobey> SturmFlut: it also needs repartitioning to work with ubuntu
<Isotop7> is there any information when the new porting guide will be available?
 * SturmFlut noticed just today that the devices have between 25 and 29 partitions o_O
<rsalveti> SturmFlut: not partitions
<dobey> Isotop7: "soon"
<SturmFlut> rsalveti: At least the usual disk partitioning tools tell me that /dev/mmcblk0 on my mako has a valid GPT partition table with 25 partitions.
<muyiscoi> I'm trying out the new Telegram app (which is pretty cool by the way), but I wanna know where I can report issues I'm having with it
<muyiscoi> It's not really a bug, more like a usability thing
<DanChapman> muyiscoi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libqtelegram/+filebug looks like the right place
<dobey> muyiscoi: it's a bug
<muyiscoi> bug filed, with a video demo https://bugs.launchpad.net/libqtelegram/+bug/1419148
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1419148 in libqtelegram "No option to search for new contact if changes are made to a wrong number" [Undecided,New]
<scottwh2> Having trouble installing on Nexus 4.  I can get as far as an Ubuntu recovery screen, but from there can only boot to Android (or bootloader or Recovery). Bootloader shows SECURE BOOT = enabled. Any advice please?
<studio_> hi
<studio_> nice video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWuOSwg7e0g
<studio_> are there more videos from today?
<muyiscoi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TShKZLeZzWE
<studio_> yes, i have seen, but it is not about the E4.5.
<studio_> i thought there will be some public videos about the E4.5 from today ...
<muyiscoi> those are the only two new videos I've seen today
<studio_> hmmm, no public videos?
<dobey> uhm
<studio_> yupp :)
<dobey> those are public videos
<dobey> you can see them, and are in the public, no?
<dobey> scottwh2: what type of install are you trying to do? dual boot?
<studio_> i can see them on youtube, i do not know if there are more on other sites ...
<dobey> http://lmgtfy.com/
<studio_> @dobey, yes ... :( ... today i tired to built the kernel from the git in bq aquaris e4.5, but how to use the zImage?
<dobey> what are you trying to do?
<scottwh2> dobey: Just trying to do single boot
<dobey> scottwh2: you've already got your data backed up?
<studio_> i build the kernel(s) but without an open bootloader lk.bin i can't load them right?
<dobey> studio_: i don't know what you're asking
<scottwh2> <dobey> Yes. Worked through instructions at http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<dobey> scottwh2: ok, with the phone at the bootloader and plugged into usb just run "ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap" on ubuntu
<studio_> @dobey, i do not know how to use the kernel(s) from the bq git on my phone without an open bootloader
<dobey> scottwh2: and that should hopefully fix it
<dobey> studio_: you should talk to bq support about how to do that, i guess
<studio_> bq do not answer!
<dobey> well this isn't a bq support channel. we can't unlock your device any more than you can
<studio_> i know, but maybe you can give me a full image for the bq E4.5?
<dobey> no
<studio_> ;) i tried ;)
<scottwh2> dobey: Same result - gets to Ubuntu recovery screen, but from there will only boot to Android.
<dobey> scottwh2: what version of android do you have on the device?
<scottwh2> dobey: mako
<scottwh2> dobey: Reflashed it today as erased it while experimenting with the recovery screen options - didn't change anything.
<dobey> scottwh2: that's the device name. the android version is like 4.4.2 5.0 etc. code names are lollipop or such
<genii> That's the codename for the device, not the software version
<scottwh2> dobey: 5.0.1
<dobey> scottwh2: if you have android 5 (lollipop) on it, then i think you'll need to do a full reflash to 4.4.2 or 4.4.4 to be able to gete ubuntu only on the device
<dobey> scottwh2: yep, that's what is causing your issue then
<scottwh2> dobey: Thanks, will try that.
<studio_> bye
<scottwh2> @dobey: tried reflashing to 4.4.4 before loading Ubuntu. Same result - stops at an Ubuntu Recovery screen and will only boot to Android from there. Terminal at desktop end still says "Failed to enter Recovery". .Is it relevant that the bootloader screen says "SECURE BOOT - enabled"?
<dobey> scottwh2: no, my mako says that too
<scottwh2> @dobey: Worth trying w 4.4.2?
<dobey> scottwh2: sure. you could boot into android, install MultiROM from play store, and install ubuntu via multirom as a last resort too. won't get rid of android, but at least you should be able to get ubuntu then, if 4.4.2 doesn't work
<dobey> scottwh2: if that doesn't work, you might have better luck asking for help during EU daytime. might have to wait until monday though. not sure if anyone will be around to help during the weekend
<scottwh2> @dobey: thanks, no hurry. I'll try 4.4.2 tomorrow.
<muyiscoi> I think the reminder app should be renamed.
<muyiscoi> Seems like a limiting name for all it does
<yacc> Does anyone know if the normal (Android Aquarius E4.5 can be user-upgraded to Ubuntu?
<dobey> yacc: not yet afaik. you will have to ask bq about unlocking/rooting the device, and repartitioning it, so that ubuntu can be flashed onto it
<timdotrb> good afternoon, all
<timdotrb> what's the most current release version of touch?
<timdotrb> vivid?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-07
<adrian47> What can I do with: AppArmor DFA next/check upper bounds error?
<tyhicks> adrian47: you saw that in the syslog?
<adrian47> tyhicks: http://pastebin.com/4i1rBENR
<tyhicks> 3.0.101-gfd09402-dirty
<tyhicks> adrian47: are you porting Touch to a new device?
<adrian47> tyhicks: Yes
<tyhicks> adrian47: have you backported all of the required AppArmor changes?
 * tyhicks looks for the porting guide wiki page
<tyhicks> adrian47: here are the instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels
<adrian47> tyhicks: hmm thanks I use apparmor that was with this kernel source, but i'm not sure if it is good
<tyhicks> adrian47: it isn't sufficient
<tyhicks> adrian47: we've added lots of new features since the version of AppArmor that is in the kernel that you're using
<adrian47> tyhicks: AppArmor is now needed to boot 4.4.2 based ubuntu touch
<adrian47> ?
<tyhicks> adrian47: I'd imagine that you can boot and use the system without backporting the AppArmor patches but they should be backported if you want a valid Touch image
<tyhicks> adrian47: The entire Touch security model hinges on AppArmor
<tyhicks> adrian47: Without the backported AppArmor patches, apps have way too much freedom
<adrian47> tyhicks: I want to boot it first ;) I am fighting from few days at this stage without any progress, and I'm not sure what causes bootloop here
<tyhicks> adrian47: I wouldn't think that the AppArmor warning is the cause of the boot loop but I'm not certain of that
<adrian47> i see ureadahead error. in ureadahead-touch.log i have only: Counted 0 CPUs ureadahead: Error while tracing: No such file or directory
<adrian47> tyhicks: do you know maybe, if it can cause bootloop?
<tyhicks> adrian47: I have no idea
<adrian47> tyhicks: I disabled AppArmor and error dissapeared but rest is exactly the same.
<Mittles> anyone else using Tassdar's Nexus 5 images?
<Mittles> The store doesn't seem to load on the latest.
<Mittles> ah, anyways it's neat. I wish it worked better and/or had the time to help out more
<ubuntu-touch-imx> hi eveyone online
<ubuntu-touch-imx> i want to porting Ubuntu Touch on a non-android device
<ubuntu-touch-imx> i want to porting Ubuntu Touch on iMX6q Freescale Chip
<ubuntu-touch-imx> i ported Ubuntu XFCE on it successfully
<ubuntu-touch-imx> so, tell me how to
<ubuntu-touch-imx> ??????????????????????????//
<lotuspsychje> its happening guys!
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/bq-ubuntu-phone-goes-sale-next-week-e169-meizu-device-coming-soon
<lotuspsychje> tnx to all devs who worked so hard on touch, you guys rock
<BillyZane> hello
<BillyZane> i hear there's a new ubuntu phone going to be launched
<BillyZane> is there any progress being made on nexus 5 support?
<Hv0k> rrrrr! Few milinons of ubuntu comunity live in mind that "ubuntu touch will be soon" about more then 1 year.
<Hv0k> *milions
<sturmflut-work> Are sites running in a webapp-container allowed to download content? I set the "content_exchange" and "content_exchange_source" apparmor policies, but doesn't seem to be enough.
<AnAnt> Hello, do native Ubuntu/Debian packages & apps work on Ubuntu phone ?
<AnAnt> or does Ubuntu phone require special packaging ?
<clitjes> Hi guys, I'm back for starting of to port ubuntu touch and i got feedback!
<clitjes> Porting guide is not up to date yet, deadline of friday has past ;-).
<clitjes> I'll check it frequently I've bought my self an one plus one so I'm ready to start next weekend.
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/bq-ubuntu-phone-goes-sale-next-week-e169-meizu-device-coming-soon
<Humud> Good afternoom
<lotuspsychje> Humud: hi mate
<Humud> hi
<Humud> im sorry can u tell me the stable version of ubuntu touch?
<lotuspsychje> Humud: ubuntu touch runs fine already on nexus devices and more
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> and soon Bq and meizu will launch ubuntu touch stable phones
<Humud> i have nexus 5
<lotuspsychje> Humud: that works, with some issues
<Humud> ok thank u
<reellamer> hi all!! cant find any wiki or article about installing ubuntu touch on x86 tablet with baytrail and uefi 32bit... any help? how can i install *tar.gz?
<lotuspsychje> reellamer: wich brand?
<reellamer> pipo w1, its an oem like many others with same hardware
<lotuspsychje> reellamer: check the XDA forums, maybe there's a project on your device
<reellamer> it is an windows 8.1 tablet with emmc flash... dont think ill find something at xda but i will look for it
<touchXMPP> is there any XMPP software available for the touch?
<lotuspsychje> reellamer: the only bet is to port touch on your device, and the XDA forums might have something
<lotuspsychje> touchXMPP: what does xmpp do?
<reellamer> i alredy looking at xda, but its not the first time ;) shitting around the last 2 days getting someting to run on this device.
<touchXMPP> lotuspsychje: instant messaging http://xmpp.org/xmpp-software/clients/
<lotuspsychje> touchXMPP: there are few irc clients for touch, not sure about instant messaging
<lotuspsychje> let me check the apps
<touchXMPP> it doesn´t appear here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps?action=show&redirect=UbuntuPhone%2FCoreApps
<lotuspsychje> cant find some
<touchXMPP> thanks lotuspsychje, anyone knows about future plans for XMPP client for touch?
<lotuspsychje> not sure mate, idle in here soem time
<lotuspsychje> talk to the real devs here about it
<lotuspsychje> maybe new phones will contain some
<touchXMPP> i found something https://github.com/ginuerzh/gchat
<lotuspsychje> interesting :p
<lotuspsychje> im pretty sure once those 2 phones release, many more apps will be created
<lotuspsychje> touchXMPP: can you see 'telegram' in touch apps?
<lotuspsychje> send secret messages to contacts
<lotuspsychje> touchXMPP: then the app 'ello'
<lotuspsychje> maybe 'hashtalk' also
<reellamer> so, how do i install e.g. "vivid-preinstalled-touch-i386.tar.gz"  on a pc/notebook/x86tablet???
<reellamer> do i have to dd the *.tar to a partition and use refind to boot? does this work so simple?
<CereS> Hi, i'm interested in installing ubuntu on a nexus 4. To activate the developer modus on the nexus prior to installing the image, do i need to activate a new phone somehow to enable the "developer" mode?
<k1l> CereS: you must unlock the bootloader
<k1l> *have to
<CereS> k1l: thanks, found a wiki on how to do so. however, i'm thinking of buying a new nexus phone, so is it neccessary to configure the nexus the first time with android, or can i unlock the bootloader on a brandnew nexus 4?
<k1l> you can unlock the bootloader anytime you want on a nexus
<k1l> since nexus are the development phones from android.
<k1l> its just that after the unlock all data will be lost on the phone. (system reset).
<CereS> k1l: many thanks!
<filmee24> hi, can i install ubuntu touch on my tablet?
<Myself5> filmee24 more informations lol. What tablet?
<filmee24> is there an iso or img file to install on any device?
<filmee24> on my wetab
<filmee24> i can intall an os with booting an iso
<filmee24> is there an iso available?
<k1l> filmee24: you need special isos for the arm tablets since they dont have universal drivers like we do have on pc. but the wetab is pc hardware, isnt it?
<filmee24> is it
<kyoei> Anyone know how to kill an unresponsive app without using the terminal and grepping the ps?
<kyoei> Nevermind: got it. Swipe down from multiwindow after half swipe from right
<svij> any idea why my ubuntu phone isn't playing any sound in youtube/music app/galery (recorded videos? The notification sound is actually working…
<pmcgowan> svij, sounds like you have silent mode enabled
<svij> pmcgowan: nope
<pmcgowan> svij, so volume level ok , not muted and no siltent mode?
<pmcgowan> svij, which device and build
<svij> pmcgowan: right
<svij> bq aquaris
<svij> (Ubuntu 14.10 r16)
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> not heard of this symptom at all
<pmcgowan> if rsalveti comes by he may have an idea
<svij> ok
<pmcgowan> svij, I assume you tried a reboot?
<svij> pmcgowan: sure
<pmcgowan> svij, the volume levels for music/video and notifications and in call are all separate volume controls, I can only think that the media volume is somehow muted
<pmcgowan> but if you change volume while music is playing, then I dont know
<svij> I don't see an option to volume up the media volume seperatly, when im playing a video, it's already at the highest point
<pmcgowan> svij, right its contextual
<svij> I see
<svij> it worked yesterday though…
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> svij, could you pastebin /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/media-hub.log from the aquarius
<svij> pmcgowan: can I ssh into the phone via usb?
<pmcgowan> svij, may take a bit of setup for you, you can use adb tools or phablet-tools with developer mode
<svij> adb sounds good
<svij> anything i need to setup on my phone for adb?
<pmcgowan> svij, do you have android tools installed?
<svij> yes
<pmcgowan> svij, just enable developer mode in settings>about
<svij> doesn't show me devices when running "adb shell"
<pmcgowan> svij, it wont until you enable developer mode and have phone unlocked
<svij> developer mode is activated and phone unlocked
<pmcgowan> one sec
<pmcgowan> hmm no that should work now
<pmcgowan> man not having much luck here
<svij> hmm
<pmcgowan> try pluggin in now that its enabled
<svij> already trying…
<blb7724> what tablet hardware is recommended for touch?
<pmcgowan> blb7724, nexus 7
<pmcgowan> svij, svij what version of android-tools-adb do you have, which version ubuntu
<svij> pmcgowan: adb version
<svij> Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.32
<blb7724> it's kind of expensive
<svij> it's actually on archlinux
<blb7724> and it aren't equipped with a sd card reader iirc
<pmcgowan> svij, it may be missing product ideas or something, did you try an adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server
<pmcgowan> IDs that is
<svij> pmcgowan: no difference
<svij> rebooting now, lets see
<blb7724> which nexus 7 version you mean btw?
<pmcgowan> blb7724, the newer one, I forget the designation
<pmcgowan> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<svij> reboot didn't help though…
<john-mcaleely> svij, if your adb tools are stock-android, it may lack the appropriate product id
<blb7724> yeah, that's one with 2gb ram?
<blb7724> it costs more than 300 Euro
<john-mcaleely> svij, also, you need to have the screen on, and the device unlocked to initiate the connection
<john-mcaleely> svij, this fragment: $ echo 0x2a47 >> ~/.android/adb_usb.ini
<blb7724> 200 is the maximum I'm ready to pay for a tablet
<pmcgowan> I think its missing the id
<john-mcaleely> will give you the product id you need
<pmcgowan> blb7724, you can check that wiki page and see if any others are to your likig
<john-mcaleely> (restart adb with kill-server/start-server afterward)
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, thanks john was searching for that
<svij> john-mcaleely: no difference :(
<john-mcaleely> hrm. my adb is this: Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.31
<john-mcaleely> which is different
<john-mcaleely> (that may not be helpful)
<svij> lsusb shows just "Bus 001 Device 010: ID 2a47:0c02" without anything after that
<svij> don#t know if this matters
<svij> ah
<svij> it works
<pmcgowan> yay
<svij> not sure what was the problem though
<svij> pmcgowan: http://pastebin.com/35M5z7tt
<john-mcaleely> yay (working adb)
<pmcgowan> svij, I dont see anything abnormal there
<svij> hm :-/
<pmcgowan> svij, there are some old reports that sounds very similar to your symptom
<pmcgowan> but the logs showed some errors
<blb7724> hm, that hw supported list is limited. And all these links to xda-defelopers mean install and pray. not good
<pmcgowan> svij, the reporter said it did not happen on every boot, so perhaps a reboot can clear it
<pmcgowan> but that was a couple months back
<svij> I rebooted couple of times
<pmcgowan> blb7724, its still in development for tablets, may be best to wait
<pmcgowan> svij, anything else you did between yesterday and today?
<pmcgowan> that could be related
<svij> pmcgowan: nothing special
<pmcgowan> I see this report from early dec https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1398560
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398560 in Media Hub "Music playback randomly stops working" [Undecided,New]
<svij> well, I just hear a quiet  random noise
<svij> when playing video/music/youtube
<svij> only works when I want to change the ringtone or notification sounds are working
<pmcgowan> svij, can you comment in that bug? otherwise I can add some info from your description
<svij> sure i can
<pmcgowan> thanks
<pmcgowan> I will get its priority raised
<pmcgowan> I am not aware of any reports since that time
<blb7724> would it be possible to keep the original fw in place and start touch from a separate partition on the sd card?
<svij> pmcgowan: thx
<svij> all the other people who i talked to hear didn't have that problem
<pmcgowan> svij, at least thats good but clearly something can trigger it
<pmcgowan> svij, should be able to find a workaround when the right devs are available
<svij> pmcgowan: good
<svij> pmcgowan: done
<pmcgowan> svij, thanks sorry for the trouble, we will figure it out
<svij> pmcgowan: np, that's why I got the phone so early ;)
<blb7724> exit
<blb7724> sorry
<lazyPower> hmm, i'm having a bit of trouble with the lastpass scope. Has anyone had any success with it on recent builds? I know it worked in the past
<Jokersww> anyone have problem installing touch to nexus 7 wifi?
<lazyPower> which model Jokersww? i just flashed mine lastnight without an issue from the dev channel
<lazyPower> the 2012 is unsupported. 2013 wifi however should be fine
<Jokersww> flo, just tried the dev channel and i get the "need to recover by PC or store"
<lazyPower> interesting, thats what i flashed without issue
<lazyPower> are you doing multirom or did you go for a full device takeover?
<Jokersww> I have the recovery from the trusty channel, but no boot, just sits at the google screen
<Jokersww> full device takeover
<lazyPower> same here. weird
<lazyPower> I did a full factory reset, boot unlock, then flashed
<Jokersww> unlocked the bootloader and ran "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap", just goes to the needs recovery from pc or store
<lazyPower> seems like something went awry, and i'm not sure why :( sorry that I don't have better info
<Jokersww> ok guess im going back to android
<Jokersww> hoping someone might know something here
<popey> Jokersww: you picked a bad time
<popey> it's the weekend, more people hang out here during the week
<Jokersww> oh?
<k1l_> lies! everyone is drunk in london :)
<popey> that was yesterday :)
<Jokersww> that's everyday
<kyoei> is there no way to support push email at the moment?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-08
<SturmFlut> dobey: Bq Mobile answered my question from yesterday, https://twitter.com/bqreaders/status/564190419685494785
<SturmFlut> They will provide Ubuntu Touch images for Aquaris E4.5 phones shipped with Andorid
<SturmFlut> s/Andorid/Android/
<SturmFlut> mzanetti, popey: The server providing the App Store RSS feed died, I'll probably replace it on tuesday.
<rsalveti> svij: I wonder if there was a problem with the multimedia role, as you said it works fine for notification and ringtone
<rsalveti> if playing a ringtone is fine, it means the core part of the audio stack is working
<rsalveti> the volume depends on what you're currently using. when not playing anything, the volume will change for the alert role (ringtone, etc)
<rsalveti> when playing a video, it will be the multimedia one
<rsalveti> svij: when playing a video/music, please run 'pactl list sink-inputs' and paste me the output
<rsalveti> that should tell what is going on at the pulseaudio level
<andy> hello there guys!
<andy> Quick question if anyone is there
<andy> :(
<andy> hello olaf
<elimisteve> Congratulations, Ubuntu Touch developers! I've been reading and watching reviews of the Aquaris, and people who have used the device seem really excited about the results!
<uhhimhere> do i need to enable USB_GADGET to get USB_OTG running on my device during compile time?
<elimisteve> I can't really trust my phone at present (a Nexus 5) due to Android's security model and all the proprietary apps, and I hope those days are behind me soon and that I can be running as much open source software on my phone as I do on my desktop and servers
<Ske_> hello, I have a problem with the "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap" command. I get  an "mkdir /root/.cache: permission denied". Have anyone an idea how can I solve sthis problem?
<Ske_> I try to work with the following howto https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/, all its woking fine but the write problem is bad.
<SturmFlut> Ske_: Are you trying to run the command as root or something?
<Ske_> yes all the commands run as root
<Ske_> when I connect with adb shell and create a directory in /root after remount the system fs as rw. All changes disappear after reboot
<Isotop7> which channel does the bq use? are all the features of the bq available on devel channel build for mako?
<popey> Isotop7: i think there's a few apps on the bq phone which aren't on the mako build
<Isotop7> oh okay...is this going to change or will there be exclusive apps for official ubuntu phones in the future? Also are there any official informations if and when the ubuntu version of meizu mx4 will launch?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/first-ever-ubuntu-phone-unboxing-video-appears-online
<lotuspsychje> check this out :p
<popey> I haven't seen a publicly announced official date for mx4
<Isotop7> oh okay...thanks for your information :)
<lotuspsychje> nice video on Bq :p
<lotuspsychje> nearby looking interesting
<lotuspsychje> my guess, bq phone will be sold out soon
<Isotop7> in my opinion, not having lte is a big disadvantage but it still is a good phone...hope that it sells pretty good!
<lotuspsychje> im sure it will
<lotuspsychje> remember how many users wanted that first ubuntu phone in crowdfunding
<Isotop7>  yeah...but 32 mill was to much to ask for...very sad that this didnt happen :/
<lotuspsychje> oh well, its all happening now
<Isotop7> yeah but there are no official plans to make convergence happen (docking station etc.)
<k1l> i think after asus and motorola failed with it the manufacturers fear it a bit.
<lotuspsychje> im sure meizu and bq launches, will make new future plans for the whole world
<lotuspsychje> k1l: indeed, its a bit like windows laptops fear linux on their hardware
<popey> Isotop7: there are plans
<popey> Isotop7: its just not finished yet
<k1l> and honestly: i dont mind LTE. most people around me dont have contracts that can make sane use of LTE. if you got LTE your LTE fullspeed would be cut after 10 seconds of traffic anyway,
<Isotop7> as the internet says: pics or it didnt happen :D i just believe informations if i can read them anywhere by an official source :)
<Isotop7> well...not where i live...but i understand your point...also there are other phones in this pricing area which are sold very good and dont support lte :)
<Isotop7> is anybody familiar with the hybrid modem hack of the nexus 4 on android?
<Blublu> hello?
<Blublu> I've 2 questions about ubuntu touch
<Blublu> anybody could care to answer me :s
<Isotop7> just ask :)
<Blublu> hi isotop
<Blublu> so
<Blublu> 1) I read that ubuntu touch has html5 based apps
<Blublu> but I also saw a guy running libreoffice on it
<Blublu> is it technically possible to install "real" apps in ubuntu touch (desktop or otherwise)?
<pipedream> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-Can-Now-Run-X-Org-Apps-Like-LibreOffice-469753.shtml
<pipedream> It is not ported to Ubuntu touch (if it ever will be)
<Isotop7> everything else in cordova, htlm5 and qml is possible but i dont think that porting native apps is something than ubuntu touch should be capable of...
<Isotop7> even though i think that when more and more people buy ubuntu touch phones the developers will adapt an office suite. But for now: no i dont think so!
<Isotop7> have you seen it on a video?
<Isotop7> also ubuntu touch is intended for lightweight web apps, not for heavy mir/xmir-based apps i think :)
<Blublu> yes I saw it in a video
<Blublu> isotop
<Isotop7> okay...hm i dont know if something like this is possible...maybe popey can respond :o
<popey> Blublu: yes, you can add html5 apps
<popey> and a few on the phone are html5
<Blublu> not html5
<popey> you could (via some bodging) get some "legacy" apps running on it, but why you'd want to...?
<Blublu> desktop apps
<popey> i was answering both your points
<popey> you mentioned html5 first.
<popey> why would you want to run desktop apps on a 4.5" screen? :)
<Blublu> I actually have a second question
<Blublu> you are familiar with livecd
<popey> yes
<Blublu> or with liveusb
<Blublu> yes
<Blublu> can you can make your phone
<Blublu> a livephone
<popey> you might want to type your question all on one line.
<popey> I don't know when to answer, because you're splitting it over many lines.
<popey> I don't know what you mean by "livephone"
<Isotop7> and rather tell what you are aiming for :)
<Blublu> i am sorry. my aim is to, somehow, understand if theres a possibility of turning a phone into a desktop with ubuntu on it
<popey> not yet.
<Blublu> a livephone would be a phone in which hdd would be an ubuntu desktop version
<Blublu> so you would partitionate the hdd into ubuntu touch and ubuntu desktop
<popey> You might be able to, but it's not something we've done yet.
<ramsudharsan> I am using a server where I am not a sudoer. I am looking forward in porting Ubuntu OS for my android mobile. Can someone  give me the link to the repo so that I can sync the proper sources?
<ramsudharsan> Sorry for posting the above message. I asked the question without following the porting guide. Now I got it.
<Tm_T> hola
<Tm_T> I may have locked myself out of ubuntu phone
<Tm_T> haa, these aquaris phones has some boot menus too
<Tm_T> hmmm, but they talk about android in many places
<Tm_T> I wonder if I would do permanent damage if I go and choose factory reset from recovery mode
<Stskeeps> getting rid of those android mentions is sometimes the hardest part of productization :P
<Drew_Neilson> forgive me if this is a stupid question, but I've never used Ubuntu before and am kinda interested in it.  Before I decide whether or not to buy one of the early-adopter phones, what is the official name of Canonical's app store for Ubuntu on smart phones?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Can you please tell me how can I detect if an HTML5 app is running on Ubuntu Touch?
<Drew_Neilson> does anyone know of any apps that are available for Ubuntu Touch and are available for download from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<Drew_Neilson> does anyone know of any apps that are available for Ubuntu Touch and are available for download from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<zapa_> good day everyone
<Drew_Neilson> I'm specifically looking for apps I can download, because I don't have an Ubuntu Phone, but am considering getting one, and I want to find out how many apps are available for Ubuntu Touch in the Ubuntu Software Center.  I figure one thing I can do is go to the Ubuntu Software Center from my Windows laptop, and see if anything specifically says "for phones" or "for Ubuntu Touch"
<zapa_> I just installed Ubuntu-Touch on my n4 so I can try and port one of my games
<zapa_> but both my pc's (on windows and linux) do not recognize the phone and cannot mount it.
<zapa_> can anyone point me out to some solutions?
<anpok> zapa_: ubuntu touch uses mtp
<anpok> so at least on ubuntu desktop everything you need should be installed by default
<zapa_> anpok: got a pc running ubuntu, and another one with eOS and Windows. When I plug in the device nothing happens
<anpok> zapa_: oh did you enter the pin?
<zapa_> there's a pin?
<anpok> zapa_: the idea is, if you take somebodies device, you are not allowed to download any of its data
<anpok> so you need to log in
<anpok> on the phone while plugged in
<zapa_> enabling phone lock via pin right now
<anpok> Drew_Neilson: i have seen a web browseable store somewhere..hmm
<Drew_Neilson> was it https://apps.ubuntu.com?
<zapa_> anpok: ok, it worked! dissabled code lock
<zapa_> and tried connecting again. Phone does not appear :D
<anpok> Drew_Neilson: hmm no, not that one. it was some unofficial frontend
<popey> Drew_Neilson: https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/apps
<Drew_Neilson> Thanks Popey, but is there a way to find apps for Ubuntu Touch in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<popey> no
<popey> the phone doesn't use the same store
<Drew_Neilson> I read that the Ubuntu Software Center either is or will be extended to support apps for Ubuntu Touch
<Flexman> hi!
<Flexman> say can I run Ubuntu Touch from an USB-Stick on the Surface Pro?
<popey> Drew_Neilson: dunno where you read that.
<popey> Flexman: I have seen people try.
<Flexman> popey: did you also see them succeeding? :-D
<popey> not with my own eyes
<Drew_Neilson> popey http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/app-ecosystem "The Ubuntu Software Centre will extend to deliver phone apps, enabling users to download and install applications in seconds. And here’s the really amazing thing: thanks to the Ubuntu SDK, apps can be written to work on all Ubuntu form factors at once."
<popey> heh
<popey> in the future, yeah.
<popey> the two will merge at some point I guess.
<Drew_Neilson> so when the first Ubuntu phone ships--the one from BQ--how will users download apps and scopes onto it?
<Flexman> seems that ubuntu will work on the surface (but you have to get the wifi driver manually). so why shouldn't ubuntu touch work?
<mhall119> Drew_Neilson: there's a "Store" scope where you can browse, install, leave ratings & reviews, etc
<mhall119> works for both apps and scopes
<popey> Drew_Neilson: There is a store.
<popey> Drew_Neilson: right now it's separate from the desktop one
<Drew_Neilson> I'm a Windows user, and I'm considering getting the BQ phone when it comes out soon, but I want to see Ubuntu Touch's app selection first.
<popey> Drew_Neilson: i gave you a link.
<Drew_Neilson> popey the link you gave me: is that the official store that the BQ phone will be configured to go to when users want to download apps and scopes?
<popey> Drew_Neilson: its a web based view of it, yes
<Drew_Neilson> ok, that's exactly what I wanted, a web-based view.  Thanks
<mhall119> Drew_Neilson: it uses public APIs from the actual store to display the apps
<Drew_Neilson> mhall119 what does?  The scope that you mentioned above?
<Drew_Neilson> also, what do you mean by "actual store"?
<popey> the website I linked to
<popey> The actual store that is accessible on the phone
<popey> The website I linked to just uses our documented APIs to pull data from the store about what apps are there, reviews etc
<popey> it presents that in a web page.
<mhall119> technically they both use the same API
<Drew_Neilson> so let me make sure I understand correctly: popey: the link you provided me uses the API from the store--the store that will be directly accessible from the phone--to list Ubuntu Touch apps in a web page?
<popey> yes
<Drew_Neilson> perfect
<Drew_Neilson> so if the store for Ubuntu Touch apps and scopes is going to be separate from the Ubuntu Software Center for a while, what is the name of the Ubuntu Touch software store?
<popey> We colloquially call it the "Click store"
 * popey goes away for a bit while running benchmark tests.
<Drew_Neilson> if the BQ phone is going on sale next week, shouldn't the app store for Ubuntu Touch be finished by now?
<popey> what do you mean by "finished"?
<popey> Is the Microsoft Windows store "finished"?
<Drew_Neilson> Or I mean, shouldn't it have a finalized name?  I'm curious because you said that you all *colloquially* call it the "click store".
<popey> its a long story
<popey> i said we colloquially call it that because the name may change
<Myself5> I wouldnt use Windows as an example popey. Nothing is finished there :P
<popey> but if you said "is it in the click store?" I (and everyone else here) would know what you mean.
<popey> Myself5: exactly my point.
<Myself5> but Ubuntu should be better ;P
<popey> s/Ubuntu/anything/
<popey> Nothing is perfect.
<popey> Two hardest things in computing. 1) Caching 2) naming things.
<Myself5> true
<Drew_Neilson> I guess I don't need to know what the store's *official* name is, since the link you provided shows me what apps are available, I was just curious in case I decided to Google its official name to read more about it
<popey> Drew_Neilson: the official name on the website is the "Ubuntu Software Store beta"
<popey> "click store" is easier to day
<popey> *say
<popey> hence "colloquially"
<Drew_Neilson> can you send me a link?
<anpok> popey: and the second hardest thing is 2) off-by-one errors
<WebVisitor-7> I am trying to figure out how to install Ubuntu Touch onto my specific tablet. Can't find much info on it anywhere. I have an Acer Iconia w500 (Runs Windows 7 and can support Windows 8). I have Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 on it but it runs as a desktop and this is in fact a Tablet. Any advice please ??
<jgdx> !devices | WebVisitor-7
<ubot5> WebVisitor-7: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<WebVisitor-7> my device is not listed there. The Iconia a700 is, but that is an Android device, where mine is a x86 based. I can't find any info anywhere on how to install it to this device.
<muyiscoi> I'm trying to test out the vivid unity 8 session ISO, but its requesting a password to login when I boot it
<muyiscoi> what's the password?
<jgdx> muyiscoi, tried "phablet" ?
<muyiscoi> no. Let me try that
<jgdx> or maybe it's what's described here? http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/ubuntu-desktop-next-unity8-1410-utopic.html
<WebVisitor-7> is there not a generic version of Ubuntu Touch for x86 that I can try and run from a USB Key or something?
<muyiscoi> apparently, i'm just supposed to press enter. I'm testing it on a USB stick on this same laptop, so I wanna be certain before restarting again
<Isotop7> is anybody familiar with hybrid modem hack of mako device for lte? Is this possible in ubuntu-touch?
<popey> Drew_Neilson: link to what?
<popey> (sorry, was afk)
<adrian47> I have got bootlogo now!!!  :)
<mighty> Hi,you can instal ubuntu- touch into a smartphone based on raspberry pi ?
<k1l_> the arm chip from the old rpi is too old and not supported.
<adrian47> I removed some folders from /data/usr/share (it was too big, i want symlink it later) it should boot without it?
<adrian47> And how long can take 1st boot?
<Drew_Neilson> Leo I want to mention that the fully unlocked, SIM-free iPhone 6 is now available from the Apple Store.  It might, depending on price, be a better option than buying an unlocked, Verizon-branded iPhone 6.
<Drew_Neilson> oops, wrong chat room
<studio_> hi
<studio_> i have a question about the ubuntu-"phone". i was searching for a sip-client, but i couldn't find. will there be a sip-client for the ubuntu-phone?
<jgdx> studio_, seems the answer is no, based on http://askubuntu.com/questions/262802/sip-client-in-ubuntu-touch
<studio_> yes, i found informations from 2013, but i thought there are some updates?
<adrian47> how can i debug now ubuntu boot process?
<studio_> hmm, ubuntu-phone without sip and/or video calls like skype?
<studio_> so how to make a video call on ubuntu-touch?
<jgdx> studio_, maybe add an app to the click store?
<studio_> sorry, don't understand that
<studio_> isn't it a basic function from a phone?
<jgdx> there are so many basic functions, though
<studio__> ok, sms, mms and call and?
<studio__> how to make a video call on the ubuntu-phone?
<adrian47> Can i get real time log like with abd logcat on android?
<studio__> come on, nobody tried a video call on ubuntu-touch?
<studio__> the old Nokia N95 was able to make a video call, so the ubuntu-phone is not?
<k1l_> well, linphone is in the ubuntu repos. does this work on ubuntu-touch?
 * k1l_ had never used a voip call on his smartphones so far.
<studio__> what about a video call via 3G? ...
<k1l_> for me video calls are not important. you still need the other person to have the same protocol and a lot of transferspeed etc etc etc.
<studio__> hmm, i do not try about to ask about a "secure" call on a ubuntu-phone ...
<studio__> ... to ask ...
<studio__> sorry for my english, but questions about questions.
<k1l_> if you really demand such things that much help to get it to ubuntu touch. i mean its open source
<studio__> @k1l_, i have to wait till bq makes it public, so in the moment i only can wait before testing ...
<k1l_> you can put ubuntu touch on other devices
<studio__> i only have the E4.5
<studio__> @k1l_, but what first about a sip-client?
<studio__> i am missing secure e-mail but now also no secure call?
<k1l_> i think there is a process where you can file a whishlist or bugs so people who are interested can see if they can help there
<k1l_> or you just code the apps you need and put them on the store.
<studio__> i don't understand that, i am using ubuntu 12.04 and 14.04 and it is nearly secure, but the ubuntu-phone is not?
<k1l_> studio__: you really should switch from demanding to "how can i help"
<studio__> why do you not like question about "user" security?
<k1l_> studio__: you dont ask. you demand and go nuts if the answer is not what you like
<studio__> i allways ask but about security for the user i get no answer
<k1l_> you got answers. but it seems most answers are no or no one is active right now in here who knows better. (since this channel is slow on weekends and late nights anyway).
<studio__> " or no one is active right now in ..." ok
<k1l_> and then you start making people feel unconfortable who like ubuntu touch because you start talking bad about it. so again: if that is super important for you when do you start doing something for it?
<papy> hi all
<studio__> sorry, not "bad about" just missing !!!
<studio__> hi
<k1l_> you just sit there and say: i want this, i want that, why doesnt it have this,..... so if that is important for you try to help make things better
<studio__> @k1l_, i thought ubuntu touch is the same i have on my computers like ubuntu, but in the "moment" it is not ... do you understand that?
<k1l_> studio__: i even know that
<studio__> ;) ok
<papy> can someone tell me if ubuntu touch can be installed on a x86 tablet like Asus T200TA ?
<k1l_> studio__: on your pc you dont use unity8 or mir.
<studio__> right
<k1l_> studio__: and most important: on arm the driver thingy is a total different issue
<studio__> it is not the question of "arm" i also use other arm-devices with linux
<k1l_> because people spent time making working isos for it.
<papy> can someone tell me if ubuntu touch can be installed on a x86 tablet like Asus T200TA ?
<studio__> mtk is making advertising that ubuntu-touch is working in their chipset, so why they do not publish the kernel sources for 3.13 or higher?
<studio__> i bought the E4.5 for "learning" but since now, i can't learn :(
<k1l_> you should have bought the development devices then
<studio__> where?
<k1l_> you know which they are?
<studio__> yes, bq aquaris E4.5
<k1l_> nope. that is the first ubuntu-touch phone. but not the development device
<k1l_> studio__: read this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<studio__> what do you think is this: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/video20141203_124614654.mp4 ?
<k1l_> please read the side i linked
<studio__> "devices" is outdated
<k1l_> m(
<k1l_> studio__: so you now know, that ubuntu got official supported development devices: the nexus ones, and a whole bunch of other devices with community support. you easily could have picked one of those if you wanted to learn.
<studio__> @k1l_ look here: https://twitter.com/bqreaders/status/564190419685494785
<k1l_> studio__: so dont blame ubuntu-touch that you need to wait. you could have choosen other devices.
<k1l_> studio__: i bet you still didnt read the page i linked you
<studio__> but it is not showing ubuntu-touch is with a video call nor with a secure call nor e-mail !!!
<studio__> therefore i am asking here!
<k1l_> studio__:  and you got answers
<k1l_> you dont like the answers but thats the way it is.
<studio__> from 2013?
<k1l_> nope
<k1l_> scroll back up and read again.
<studio__> so "please" what about "user" security?
<k1l_> studio__: sagmal!
<studio__> no sagmal!
<k1l_> liest du auch nur für 2 pfennig was man dir antwortet?
<studio__> plz, what e-mail-client for secure e-mail (gpg or s/mime) and that client for secure calls on ubuntu-phone?
<k1l_> studio__: no
<studio__> come on, this is not funny ....
<k1l_> that questions were already answered and you can leave if you want to spoil the work of volunteers and troll this channel
<studio__> this not about the channel, this is about ubuntu-phone!
<k1l_> stop trolling
<studio__> do YOU think i am trolling?
<studio__> i do not beleve ....
<k1l_> yes. pope_y did answer you the email question last days several time very clearly. and i just did it again and answered you the question about the secure calls.
<k1l_> so even if you ask today 10000000000000000 times again. the answes dont change magically.
<studio__> no, still now i got no answer about a simple video calll ...
<k1l_> *sigh*
<studio__> so, do i ask the wrong questions?
<k1l_> no, you just dont like the right answers
<studio__> since now, i got no answer ... what about a video call
<k1l_> scroll back up
<studio__> no answer ...
<k1l_> i am not going to answer questions that i already answered you
<studio__> is "make an app" your answer???
<k1l_> that is the result of you beeing too stubborn and not accept answers that you dont like
<matv1> studio_ atm there is no video calls in ubuntu touch. you have been told. don' t keep asking.
<studio__> g+, facebook and Co. is so important for a linux-phone ... :(
<studio__> new questions, what about a free (offline) navigation and libre office?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-08
<n1cky> Didn't see a response so I'm asking again, I'm noticing a lot of curl 404's when running my initial phablet-dev-bootstrap, is that safe to ignore?
<lotuspsychje> hey sil2100
<lotuspsychje> sil2100: would this be interesting to add to topic mate? http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet
<sil2100> lotuspsychje: hey!
<sil2100> Oh, indeed, let's see if it fits the topic still thouugh, we've got quite a lot there already
<lotuspsychje> hehe
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-9 released!
<lotuspsychje> great tnx sil2100
<sil2100> There, the changelogs I guess were no longer maintained
<lotuspsychje> looks pretty shine tablet page
<sil2100> lotuspsychje: thanks for reminding o/
<lotuspsychje> no problem, ubuntu twitter page all over the news with the new tablet :p
<lotuspsychje> sil2100: https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> pretty sure BQ gonna get sold out on this one again
<_Sponge> Morn, Morni .... Good Morning !
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Monday, and happy Chinese New Year! 😃
<_Sponge> JamesTait: What is the animal this year ?
<JamesTait> Year of the Monkey, a Yang year.
<_Sponge> JamesTait: Oh Ok , I think it was on the radio. Monkeys are smarties.
<JamesTait> They come in tubes?
<JamesTait> http://www.nestle.co.uk/brands/chocolate_and_confectionery/chocolate/smarties
<MCMic> So that’s what with those monkeys on all chinese calendars and stuffs
 * _Sponge isn't sure why the word 'convergence' isn't being pushed more at Canonical.
<lardman> morning, is there a more up-to-date version of the spreadsheet linked from here?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus
<lardman> giving status/functionality of Touch on Nexus devices
<MCMic> Do you have any link that explains how to set up adb with ubuntu-touch? I can’t seem to find a clear explanation.
<lotuspsychje> MCMic: what are you trying to do exactly
<MCMic> make adb shell work
<lotuspsychje> MCMic: you trying install ubuntu touch somewhere?
<MCMic> lotuspsychje: no I got it on my bq aquaris 4.5
<MCMic> Yay, managed to sync contacts with owncloud. (had to type all commands on the phone because adb shell was not working. Ubuntu touch really need some alternative keyboards…)
<mpt> john-mcaleely, hi, could you please comment in bug 1466021 answering the question about how to detect a writable image?
<ubot5`> bug 1466021 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "System settings version information lacks indication of writeable image" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466021
<john-mcaleely> mpt done
<mpt> thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, what's the rationnal for fixing the width of the win in desktop mode? what if I want to resize it to test something or because some labels are ellipsized and I want to see them?
<kenvandine> seb128, request from design
<seb128> kenvandine, why do they care?
<seb128> default size makes sense
<kenvandine> seb128, it was on the convergence hit list
<seb128> but why forcing it?
<kenvandine> seb128, i think because our design isn't optimized for wide views
<kenvandine> not all apps will have a wide view
<seb128> right
<seb128> but what I prefer to have a 60gu width win on my desktop to see more content?
<seb128> kenvandine, who in design should I talk to/decided that?
<kenvandine> JohnLeah and ben
<seb128> thanks
<CheeryLee> Guys, do you have /proc/last_kmsg on your Android or Ubuntu?
<ogra_> yes
<CheeryLee> I nave no.
<ogra_> it is enabled by default in the kernel (usually)
<CheeryLee> Is it config flag?
<ogra_> yeah
<CheeryLee> What is it?
<ogra_> i dont remember exactly ... something about android ram console
<CheeryLee> I built the kernel, but have no last_kmsg. Without it I can't resolve my bootloop.
<CheeryLee> All CONFIG_ANDROID_RAM_CONSOLE_* flags are enable.
<ogra_> well, then you shoudl have /proc/last_kmsg ... though note that it will only be there if you didnt power off the device between the two boots
<CheeryLee> Lol, this is my main trouble: I can't switch to recovery without powering off. xD
<ogra_> well, as the name says ... the ram console lives in ram :) no power no logging ...
<CheeryLee> By the way, when I boot recovery, can I see last_kmsg of recovery?
<ogra_> of the last boot ... whatever that was
<rpadovani> hey guys, I'm not able to create armhf chroots anymore :( Any suggestion?
<rpadovani> Here all the details on the error: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg18173.html
<popey> zbenjamin: ^
<zbenjamin> i know we are looking into it ....
<popey> ok
<popey> \o/
<popey> I had this in docker last week, thought it was docker, glad it's not  😃
<zbenjamin> you can use static chroots though; apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04-armhf
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, thanks :)
<popey> zbenjamin: can you still do a "maint" on those and add packages?
 * rpadovani is quite outdated with all these new sdk things
<zbenjamin> popey: in theory yes, but everytime that package is upgraded your packages are essentially gone...
<popey> oh :(
<rpadovani> oh
<popey> me too :)
<CheeryLee> By the way, rootstock-ng from launchpad is differs from github. Is it right?
<popey> Is this new way the official way for the future?
<rpadovani> well, better than nothing - at least I can do some packages
<popey> I mean, I have a stack of apps which have pre-requisites to build in a chroot
<ogra_> CheeryLee, given that i'm the author of rootstock(-ng) and i hate git ... not sure what the rootstock on github is
<CheeryLee> Err... Is ogra1 -- you?
<popey> There is only one ogra
<ogra_> CheeryLee, yep
<ogra_> (i need it to recieve commit messages for snappy ... but dont do anything else with it)
<coretex__> the ogra
<CheeryLee> This is strange. Github's rootstock is bit differs.
<ogra_> well, the original rootstock is dead since years ...
<ogra_> (as is -ng)
<ogra_> (simply because i dont have time for it)
<ogra_> perhaps the github one is newer, better or has new hacks, you have to compare the code i fear
<CheeryLee> It's good.
<CheeryLee> Thanks for answer.
<ogra_> also checking github there seem to be multiple branches
<ogra_> (you surely dont want robert nelsons one ... thats not for phones)
<CheeryLee> I see ubuntu-touchCAF
<ogra_> yeah, no idea what that is
<CheeryLee> Crap, I completely don't understand, why I don't have last_kmsg.
<CheeryLee> In Android too.
<CheeryLee> So, it comes when my device is already booted or crashed?
<Saviq> dholbach, hey, re: bug #1543133, are you getting any crashes by any chance? what's your GPU?
<ubot5`> bug 1543133 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Desktop: Black screen after logging into unity8 session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1543133
<mhall119> mariogrip: https://devices.ubports.com/#/ isn't listing any devices
<mariogrip> mhall119: It is listing for me, could you capture the javascript error (if there are any?)
<dholbach> Saviq, Intel (i915) in an x220 - no crashes
<mhall119> mariogrip: odd, sometimes it shows, and sometimes it doesn't
<dobey> huh, i find the percentage complete on that page to be a bit odd
<mariogrip> mhall119: oh, i'll add that to my "way to long" fix/repair todo list :)
<mariogrip> btw, what browser are u using?
<Saviq> dholbach, can you clear /var/log/lightdm/*, ~/.cache/upstart/*, try again and post the contents to the bug?
<mhall119> firefox atm
<mariogrip> I haven't seen any issue with chrome
<mariogrip> ok, will do some test with firefix
<dholbach> Saviq, sure
<Saviq> dholbach, even more, if you could "gdb -program `pidof unity8`" when it's stuck and paste the output of "info threads" and "thread apply all bt"
<mariogrip> mhall119: Thanks for reporting :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: ah ha, so when I first click the Devices link at the top it takes me to the page with a trailing / and it loads fine, but if I click it again from that page, it doesn't have the trailing / and it doesn't load
<Saviq> dholbach, if unity8's not running, you might want to try the same for unity-system-compositor
<dholbach> Saviq, the problem is - I can't even get into the console
<dholbach> Saviq, magic sysrq is all I can do
<Saviq> dholbach, what's "magic sysrq"? ;)
<dholbach> alt-print-<key>
<mterry> tedg, how's the app-object branch going?  (did voss ever make progress there?)
<dholbach> Saviq, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Saviq> dholbach, no idea what that does, but I assume, then you can't ctrl+alt+f?
<tedg> mterry: No, I think I'm going to drop the signals and respin it without those so it can land.
<mariogrip> mhall119: oh, I managed to recreate it, seems like it might be an issue with angular-router
<tedg> mterry: Then we can put the signals in another MR.
<dholbach> Saviq, I tell the kernel to sync, unmount and reboot
<tedg> mterry: That's on my TODO for today actually :-)
<Saviq> dholbach, ok, that sounds like a mir lockup then
<mariogrip> mhall119: I'll try to update angular-router
<dholbach> Saviq, I'll try with the directories cleared, as you said - see you in a bit :)
<mterry> tedg, cool
<tedg> mterry: Like to get the bulk of it landed. The signals are smaller.
<Saviq> dholbach, wait!
<mterry> tedg, I still care about the signals bits (for the warn-on-xapp feature) but good to separate and make progress
<tedg> Yup
<mhall119> mariogrip: not a big deal, I'd rather have Unity loading that the devices page :)
<Saviq> dholbach, bregma just commented, can you check re: bug #1526658, what versions of of mir-client-platform-mesa you have installed?
<ubot5`> bug 1526658 in mir (Ubuntu) "Mir clients (including Unity8 itself) crash in XGetXCBConnection() if multiple versions of mir-client-platform-mesa are installed." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1526658
<dholbach> Saviq, I'm on most recent xenial
<dholbach> Saviq, 0.19.1+16.04.20160204-0ubuntu1
<dholbach> Saviq, brb
<mariogrip> mhall119: Well, I think i fixed it now
<mariogrip> :)
<mariogrip> webpage also
<dholbach> Saviq, this time I didn't get the black screen, but lightdm just popped up again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14993956/
 * ogra_ wonders where dholbach did get that i915 based phone :P
<tvoss> tedg, mterry I can have a look tonight
<tvoss> tedg, mterry my apologies for letting the ball drop, my plate is somewhat full at the moment
<mterry> tvoss, no worries
<tedg> Cool, thanks tvoss
<mhall119> Saviq: ping, mariogrip needs some help with Unity8 on the Fairphone
<mhall119> mariogrip: can you provide context and pastebins?
<mhall119> Saviq: Mir seems to be working fine, and he can get the boot splash screen to display,but it failed to load Unity8
<besneatte> hey all, I am getting a low disk space warning on my device, I can't figure how to clean out disk space... says I have 12 gigs in /userdata.... how do I clear out unused space... I have maybe a gig of data on there when I browse the files from my desktop
<mariogrip> It fails to start unity8-dash
<mariogrip> Unity8-dash QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<mariogrip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14994417/
<mhall119> besneatte: I run this every once in a while, it clears the webapp container's cached data: find .local/share/ -name Cache |xargs -I{} rm -r "{}"
<mariogrip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14994692/
<besneatte> do i run that from terminal on the phone? do I need to enable disk write first?
<mhall119> besneatte: but htat doesn't touch /userdata/
<mhall119> besneatte: yes from the phone, no on writable disk
<besneatte> mhall119 thanks... command ran but didn't free up any disk space... what kind of stuff is stored in /userdata?
<besneatte> could it be maps from unav taking uip that space? or some other application data?
<mariogrip> mhall119: abeato I found the issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14994960/
<abeato> mariogrip, nice, now you have something where to start :)
<mariogrip> :)
<mcphail> besneatte: you can creep through the directory tree of /userdata/ , running "du -sh ." as you go, picking the largest directory and repeating until you find the biggest lump of data
<mcphail> besneatte: or you can remove everything in ~/.cache, which usually achieves the goal ;)
<besneatte>  mhall119:  I rand that command, and it didn't really help.... I have 10gigs in userdata and don't know why... I will use du and let you know the results....
<besneatte>  mhall119:  it loosk like i have to do it as super user... is that normal?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> not in your home dir
<ogra_> (which i assume mhall119 was referring to)
<besneatte>  mhall119: it's all in system-data/var .... isn't that where temp files and such will be stored?
<pmcgowan> besneatte, don't put too much trust in the 10gg number, there is a calculation bug in settings
<ogra_> besneatte, no, thats the readonly part of the system
<pmcgowan> besneatte, if the disk is not used by your media files its likely hidden in our apps
<ogra_> nothing should get written there
<pmcgowan> you
<pmcgowan> r
<ogra_> oh, wait, ignore me :P
<ogra_> system-data/ is indeed the rw side
<besneatte> pmcgowan: the figure I get from du -h /userdata/sysrtem-data/var
<mariogrip> mhall119:  it works!
<mhall119> Unity loads?
<mariogrip> juo
<mariogrip> p
<mhall119> \o/
<mariogrip> it was a permission issue
<besneatte> I am starting to think some app has chached an enourmous amount of data... the only culprate I can think of doing something like that is unav... should I try uninstalling apps at this piont/
<pmcgowan> that will not delete their data
<pmcgowan> which is another debate :(
<besneatte> looking closer..... it's all log files in system/var/log
<mhall119> besneatte: don't worry too much about /userdata/
<besneatte> is there a command to clear out the log?
<mhall119> besneatte: run du -sh /home/phablet/*
<besneatte> can I just delete what's in there
<mhall119> that'll give you a better indication of what's using your space
<pmcgowan> besneatte, you can especially anything archived as a gz
<besneatte> sweeet!
<besneatte> one sec... this might solve it
<mhall119> mariogrip: can I flash it to my device?
<mariogrip> yeah sure
<mariogrip> letme upload the images
<mariogrip> my upload speed isn't the fastest...
<mariogrip> 15 min ish
<mhall119> mariogrip: no worries, just let me know the commands once it's there
<besneatte> the file /userdata/system-data/var/log/syslog is 5.7 gigs
<besneatte> what would happen if I deleted it?
<mariogrip> mhall119: do you have the default recovery?
<mhall119> yeah, do I need a different one?
<mariogrip> yeah, we need recovery with adb to flash,
<mariogrip> I have one that i builded
<mhall119> the "update from ADB" doesn't work?
<besneatte> pmcgowan: I cleared out the 5.7 gig syslog with this command ( as super user ):  > /userdata/system-data/var/log/syslog
<mariogrip> mhall119: what do you mean?
<pmcgowan> besneatte, wow why was it so big
<besneatte> I now have lots of free space.... seems like this log should not just fill up like that... is there some setting to disable such intensive logging?
<besneatte> pcmgowan: NO idea.... weird right?
<pmcgowan> besneatte, it should roll when it hits a limit like 20MB or some such
<ogra_> besneatte, thats weird, we have a logrotate job that flushes syslog when it goes over 40Mb or so
<pmcgowan> yeah that
<besneatte> maybe I have some weird dev option set or something?
<ogra_> besneatte, did you make your system writable or tinker with it in any way ?
<besneatte> nope
<ogra_> no, there is no dev option
<mhall119> mariogrip: there was an option in the default recovery for "apply update from ADB" which makes it identify with 'adb devices'
<ogra_> even the devs have to live with that small amount of syslog ;)
<pmcgowan> unless you change the configs
<ogra_> (unless they make the system writable and delete the logrotate config that flushes it)
<mariogrip> mhall119: I guess thats adbsideload, but you can test
<mariogrip> to adb devices
<ogra_> heh, *snap*
<besneatte> really weird then... I will keep an eye on things and see if that file gets over 40mb
<mhall119> yeah, it is
<mariogrip> do*
<mariogrip> mhall119: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/fp2/FP2-boot-recovery.tar.xz
<besneatte> fyi, I am running the stable release on a nexus 4... if that makes any difference
<mariogrip> there is recovery and boot
<mariogrip> adb reboot bootloader
<mariogrip> sudo fastboot flash boot boot.img
<mariogrip> sudo fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<mariogrip> sudo fastboot reboot (while you hold power-up)
<pmcgowan> besneatte, may want to double check your logrotate config
<besneatte> ogra_, how can I check to make sure logrotate exists and is correct?
<pmcgowan> heh
<besneatte> lool
<besneatte> pmcgowan, do you know how I can do that?
<ogra_> there is a touch snippet in /etc/logrotate.d
<ogra_> check if thats there
<pmcgowan> yeah its 20M
<ogra_> logrotate itself runs from /etc/cron.daily/logrotate
<mhall119> mariogrip: it's taking a very long time after that reboot command
<mariogrip> did you hold powerup?
<besneatte> the script is in there... set to rotate every 20M
<mhall119> yeah
<mariogrip> sorry, volup
<mariogrip> then do volup+power
<ogra_> besneatte, then it could be a bug in cron or it could be a permission issue ... who owns /var/log/syslog ?
<mariogrip> hold that until it virbrates
<mhall119> ah, there we go, I see Cyanogen Recovery
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I think he just deleted it
<ogra_> oh, right
<ogra_> damn
<mariogrip> mhall119: it's soon done uploading
<mhall119> ogra_: pmcgowan: fwiw, /var/log/ubuntu-location-service is at 97MB on my mako
<besneatte> checking the cronjob it sure seems like everything is all set up right.... I guess for now I will just watch that file and see if it grows over 20M
<ogra_> mhall119, thats not specifically guarded though
<pmcgowan> mhall119, yeah we have a bug on that
<mariogrip> mhall119: do you have the rootstock installer?
<ogra_> mhall119, it should rotate normally (like on your desktop)
<mhall119> mariogrip: rootstock installer? never heard of that
<ogra_> but yeah, i remember it has 100s of small files inside
<mhall119> ogra_: ack, I thought maybe the 20MB limit applied there too
<mhall119> syslog is indeed only 14MB
<ogra_> mhall119, well, the location thing is a subdir, isnt it ?
<ogra_> and the single files in there are rather small ... but many
<mhall119> ogra_: ah, so it is
<ogra_> the prob is that you get 100 files even between two logrotate runs
<ogra_> so thats not as easy to handle as a single file
 * ogra_ blames tvoss for being overly chatty 
<mhall119> #blametvoss
<besneatte> how long on average should it take the syslog to hit 20M? a week?
<ogra_> hopefully even longer
<ogra_> but i'm not sure anyone checks it regulary for charry stuff nowadays
<ogra_> (we used to )
<ogra_> *catty
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> *chatty
<mariogrip> mhall119: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/rootstock
<dobey> unless you're doing something that constantly logs apparmor denials or such, you'll probably never hit a 20M syslog
<besneatte> interesting, OK, and the permissions are rw|r|none
<besneatte> si that correct
<ogra_> besneatte, the user is more interesting
<ogra_> it needs to be owned by a certain uer and group
<ogra_> *user
<ogra_> (and indeed, the permissions are important too )
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -l /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 20631240 Feb  8 19:49 /var/log/syslog
<mhall119> mariogrip: ok, grabbed it
<ogra_> (seems i'm close to rotation here)
<besneatte> thats what I have
<besneatte> :/
<ogra_> well, watch it ... see if it grows again
<ogra_> (beyond the 20M)
<besneatte> phone has gone skynet and is a log hoarder... we are all doomed
<ogra_> then file a bug ...
<ogra_> yeah
<besneatte> cool, will do, thanks for all the help, you all saved me hours :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: you need this
<mariogrip> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/current/vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz
<mhall119> mariogrip: downloading (slowly)
<mimecar> hi
<mariogrip> mhall119: I made a some changes to the rootstock use this insted, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/fp2/rootstock.tar.xz
<mariogrip> the configs folder need to be in the same folder as the script
<mariogrip> that just so we get adb at boot
<mariogrip> and here is system.img https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/fp2/system.img.tar.xz
<mariogrip> mhall119: there is one problem, the power button to turn on screen does not work....
<mhall119> so, don't let it turn off then, right? :)
<mariogrip> jup :)
<mariogrip> I guess you can use a command to force the screen on
<ogra_> heh ... rootstock ... the code that doesnt want to die :P
<mariogrip> ogra_: I have fallen in love with ur code :)
<dobey> i tried to follow the porting guide a little yesterday, but make just failed for the stock mako/hammerhead
<mhall119> mariogrip: is all of this going to be needed for everybody who wants to flash their fairphone, or will it eventually just work with ubuntu-device-flash?
<ogra_> mariogrip, want to take it over ? it is actually unmaintained since two years oer so
<mhall119> mariogrip: ok, I have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14995584/
<dobey> ogra_: surely you've been around long enough to know that "taking it over" is not something one ever "wants" to do ;)
<mariogrip> mhall119: I will setup the device on the system server, then udf will work
<mariogrip> ogra_: yeah, sure
<dobey> it's something that just sort of happens becuase one has to do so
<ogra_> dobey, well, love where love is due :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: looks good
<mariogrip> then adb shell
<mariogrip> mount /data
<mariogrip> mount /cache
<mariogrip> exit
<dobey> ogra_: eh, i get no love :P
<mariogrip> ./rootstock vivid... system.img
<ogra_> mariogrip, there you go ... (see your email)
<mariogrip> ogra_:  :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: I see a boot splash! :)
<mariogrip> now you need to open adb
<mariogrip> and keep press on the screen don't let it sleep
<mariogrip> stop lightdm
<mariogrip> chmod 777 /dev/*
<mariogrip> start lightdm
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> chmod 777 /dev/*
<ogra_> thats gross
<mariogrip> :)
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> start: Job is already running: lightdm
<mhall119> restart maybe
<mhall119> ?
<mariogrip> stop then chmod then start
<mhall119> screen went blank when I did that
<mariogrip> yeah, that's normal
<mariogrip> when you stop lightdm
<mhall119> lightdm start/running, process 5952
<mariogrip> did you chmod?
<mhall119> yeah, and restarted, but still blank screen
<mariogrip> then it has gone to sleep :P
<mariogrip> restart and try again (faster)
<mariogrip> if not, I can fix it and send you a new system.img
<mhall119> trying again
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~/Downloads/phablet-flash/fairphone$ adb shell "stop lightdm; chmod 777 /dev/*; start lightdm"
<mhall119> lightdm stop/waiting
<mhall119> chmod: changing permissions of '/dev/fd': Operation not permitted
<mhall119> lightdm start/running, process 2053
<mhall119> still stays blank
<mariogrip> it need a litte while to start
<mhall119> ogra_: is there a cli command for turning the screen back ok?
<mariogrip> mhall119: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/fp2/need-for-speed
<ogra_> i think there are some mir tools
<ogra_> ask the mir team :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: start that at boot, that will do that for you
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> "chmod 777 /dev/*" seems bad to me, but eh
<ogra_> dobey, nah, he should just put that into an upstart job and watch jdstrand cry i guess :P
<dobey> ogra_: well, i mean bad in the sense that /dev isn't a single-level directory
<ogra_> yeah, you might want -R
<dobey> aside from the fact that 777 by itself is bad :)
<mhall119> dobey: nah, 666 is evil, 777 is heavenly :)
<ogra_> :)
<mariogrip> meh, a little 777 cant hurt anyone :P
<dobey> 777 is only good if you're in vegas
<mariogrip> xP
<mariogrip> mhall119: did that work?
<mhall119> nope, got it stuck at the fairphone boot splash
<mhall119> manually running start lightdm now, and it's got the ubuntu splash
<mariogrip> good, keep pressing the screen
<mhall119> success!
<mariogrip> :D
<ogra_> now never shut it down again !
<mhall119> heh
<mariogrip> yeah xP
<davmor2> dobey: 3 7's is a crappy hand you want a royal flush to win in vegas :P
<mariogrip> oh, i see what's wrong with my script, chmod "fails" so start ligthdm does't run
<mhall119> some mir/unity8 weirdness going on
<dobey> davmor2: you should maybe stop trying to shove playing cards into the slot machines
<mariogrip> mhall119: now my script should work: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/fp2/need-for-speed
<mariogrip> mhall119: what's that?
<davmor2> dobey: hahaha
<mariogrip> I see that wifi does not work
<mariogrip> sound works
<mhall119> things are a bit slow
<mariogrip> yeah, there is some bugs that needs to be fixed
<davmor2> mhall119: did you ever stop to think that it is normal speed and you're too fast?
<mhall119> davmor2: nobody's every accused me of being quick
 * popey resists
<davmor2> mhall119: Let me guess lots of other thinks but not quick
<davmor2> popey: here have a tickle stick for being good
<mariogrip> mhall119: kinda cool that it runs on CM base, flashed it on my opo too
<mariogrip> mhall119: That will make porting for CM devices much easier
<dobey> hmm
<mhall119> mariogrip: nice
<mhall119> mariogrip: sound isn't working for me, nor is wifi
<mariogrip> humm, the sound was working for me, something might have crashed
<mhall119> system-image-dbus seems to be hammering the CPU pretty hard
<mariogrip> wifi you need to enable using terminal, but I will get working on getting that stuff working properly
<mariogrip> yeah, I saw that
<mariogrip> it got really hot
<mhall119> how do I enable it inthe terminal?
<mhall119> btw, if you go to battery settings and tell it to never sleep when idle, you don't have to keep touching it :)
<mariogrip> oh, cool
<mariogrip> It was lot's of step to get wifi working, I guess it easier that i fix it in the system.img first
<mhall119> ok, well this is great progress!
<mhall119> well done mariogrip
<mariogrip> Thanks :D
<mhall119> I guess now it's best to get the system image server updated with this, so it's easier to flash and upgrade for those fixes
<mariogrip> Yeah
<mariogrip> do you have time to update the device.ubports page with some device specs/infomation?
<mariogrip> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> mariogrip: sure, tell me what you need and how to do it
<mariogrip> added you to the luncpad group, now you can login to https://devices.ubports.com/admin
<mariogrip> launchpad*
<mariogrip> when you login you see list of devices, just add some infomation about the device in "About Device"
<mariogrip> I have done some for Oneplus one so you can see example there
<mariogrip> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> mariogrip: will do
<mariogrip> Thanks :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: Access denied (non admin) :(
<mariogrip> mhall119: give it a minute to update from launchpad
<mariogrip> mhall119: got access?
<mariogrip> the launchpad api is kinda slow
<mhall119> mariogrip: I'm in now
<mariogrip> I got inspired by the "Ubuntu App Developer site editors" group to make a system like this :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: what does "Resume" mean?
<mariogrip> mhall119: Where?
<mhall119> bottom of https://devices.ubports.com/#/FP2 "Whats working" list
<mariogrip> oh, after pressing the power button, wake up from sleep
<mhall119> mariogrip: also, what would you call the % done for this?
<mhall119> mariogrip: ah, so Resume: False :)
<mariogrip> Jup :)
<mariogrip> I just set ish how the development is, i would say 20% now
<mhall119> mariogrip: ok, I've left wifi and sound as False for now, until I get them working on mine
<mariogrip> sound good
<mariogrip> can you add some specs on about device?
<mhall119> yeah, let me see what you've got for the OPO
<mariogrip> http://system-image.ubports.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/FP2/
<mariogrip> but I need to get the ubuntu recovery up and running then, without that system-image wont work
<jeremiah> Is the Nexus 7 still supported by Ubuntu-touch? The info I've seen on the web doesn't look too promising.
<mhall119> jeremiah: the 2013 wifi version is, yes
<mhall119> mariogrip: it does get a bit warm after a while ;)
<mariogrip> mhall119: Jup, your new handwarmer :)
<jeremiah> mhall119: Awesome, I think I have that one. :-)
<mhall119> mariogrip: not much need for that here in Florida
<jeremiah> I'll surf over to the Install page.
<mariogrip> I need it badly here in norway xP
<mhall119> mariogrip: sound still doesn't work after a reboot
<mariogrip> mhall119: humm, still works for me, can you see the little "speaker" icon at the top?
<mhall119> yup, indicator-sound is there and appears to be fine, just not hearing anything
<mhall119> sound worked when it had Android on it, so I don't think it's hardware
<mariogrip> can you use the volum buttons?
<mariogrip> mhall119: now the audiohal just crashed for me, can you check logcat?
<mariogrip>  /system/bin/logcat
<mhall119> mariogrip: looking for anything in particular?
<mhall119> lots of stuff about installd
<mhall119> I/installd(  497): installd firing up
<mhall119> W/installd(  497): Problem finding value for environment variable ANDROID_DATA
<mhall119> E/installd(  497): Could not initialize globals; exiting.
<mhall119> Jan  1 00:23:48 ubuntu-phablet dbus[718]: [system] Activated service 'com.canonical.SystemImage' failed: Launcher could not run (out of memory)
<mhall119> ^^ is from syslog
<mariogrip> the systemimage error is fine, it has no server to check so it crashes
<mariogrip> and installd is fine, i will disable that, it is an android function we dont need
<mariogrip> mhall119: did you test ofono?
<mhall119> mariogrip: not yet, and without audio I could only test SMS
<mhall119> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14996679/
<mariogrip> mhall119: ah, thats why, i'll fix that
<mhall119> mariogrip: ok, I'm going out for a bit, if you have a new image you want me to try just leave me instructions for how to get it and install it
<mhall119> again, great work today :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: ack, thanks :)
<mcphail> mariogrip: that's a brilliant website and initiative. That's exactly what we need for Ubuntu: a coherent framework for porting to exisiting devices. Thanks!
<mariogrip> mcphail: Thanks! :)
<elijah> mariogrip: very nice!
<mariogrip> elijah: :)
<tathhu> <3
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-09
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/fairphone-2-ubuntu-touch-port-is-in-the-making-here-s-what-works-500105.shtml
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<slvn_> Hello ! I tried to install ubuntu on Nexus10 (manta). I see there are recent images (https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu/manta/)  but it could boot afterward.
<slvn_> is this meant to be working ?
<powerewop> guys who can answer me where i missed? zte t82, oem unlocked, device is in recovery mode now ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu --bootstrap
<powerewop>  2016/02/09 11:33:05 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<bshah> powerewop: reboot in bootloader mode
<bshah> or fastboot as they say it
<powerewop> if i'm booting in bootloader mode screen not works, just is dark
<powerewop> will it work correctly?
<powerewop> well, i'll try...
<lotuspsychje> powerewop: does the zte t82 have a port ready for touch?
<powerewop> actually, idk..
<lotuspsychje> powerewop: its not wise to install ubuntu touch on a device not really supported...
<lotuspsychje> !devices | powerewop
<ubot5`> powerewop: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<powerewop> i thought i thought Touch may be user at all devices
<lotuspsychje> no yet mate
<powerewop> :(
<lotuspsychje> powerewop: you can search the XDA forums to see if your device has a working project?
<powerewop> phone in bootloader mode now, but still waiting
<powerewop> yeah, i'll check everything now :D
<powerewop> thanks, guys
<lotuspsychje> powerewop: you can buy a nexus4 or a bq 4.5 if you like ubuntu touch
<powerewop> i don't know about like i Touch or not yet, but i love ubuntu :) well, ZTE isn't in list of supported devices...
<lotuspsychje> powerewop: sell your device and buy a bq :p
<powerewop> i like zte, thank you :)
<powerewop> how long ubuntu will come free for all devices?
<bshah> Hello, while installing android-tools-adbd I am having strange error: invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/android-tools-adbd not found.
<powerewop> adb, not adbd
<powerewop> android-tools-adb
<lotuspsychje> powerewop: developers working hard, its not easy to just port devices like that, but your free to try the porting guid yourself
<powerewop> am i understand right, port is port for repository connect or what is it?
<bshah> powerewop: http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/android-tools-adbd
<powerewop> ugh..
<bshah> well, anyway.. while searching for this I found out that ogra_ had similar problem 2ish years back :D but no solution
<bshah> http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/android-tools-adbd
<bshah> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/28/%23ubuntu-devel.txt
<lotuspsychje> powerewop: porting a device is to make a working image for a device, see topic
<bshah> any idea what to do?
<powerewop> ah... ok, sry
<tathhu> morn
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Tuesday, and happy Pancake Day! 🙌
<teve> Hi, I tried here maps and it asked if I'd like to use updated version of maps. pressed ok and after that here app crashes every time.
<teve> error in webapp-container: malloc smallbin double linked list corrupted
<teve> vegetahd, rc r248
<lardman> slvn_: I'd be interested to hear how you get on as I was planning to flash a Manta image later today
<slvn_> lardman, ... I first start to see a mail/new about ubuports and see that the "nexus10" port was refresh. I start to flash my nexus with it. but it did not work. Then, I also look on the official devel-proposed and I saw there was need images built ! I try them. and it didn't work either.
<slvn_> But, since I saw many images on the official server, I wonder whether the image were broken, of if I just fail flashing my nexus10
<slvn_> s/need/recent/
<lardman> The spreadsheet giving status of Nexus devices indicates that 20140821 is working
<lardman> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Irz35QJOfvXKtUFx5a4TjktUcwc0ubKTfHz8KZzPM6Y/edit#gid=0
<lardman> but that's quite old....
<slvn_> yep, I now, but they are old. I just wondering if they would be some new images. especially with latest mir api's.
<lardman> Is there a maintainer for the Manta I wonder? It's one of the officially supported devices I think
<tathhu> Not anymore AFAU
<lardman> tathhu: ah I see
<lardman> tathhu: Can you remember vaguely when it was dropped? I'd be interested to know what the latest working build setup is
<tathhu> Like a week ago I saw something about manta images @ ubuntu-phone ML
<lardman> ah, I must have searched that list for tilapia rather than manta, /me goes to look again
<tathhu> :P
<lardman> hmm, can't see any posts with manta in the title all the way back to mid-Cotober
<lardman> October even
<lardman> I'll do some Googling
<svij> lardman: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg17857.html
<svij> "We're also slowly preparing for the removal of the no-longer supported
<svij> manta images from our official system-image servers."
<lardman> svij: Thanks
<svij> np
<lardman> UB Ports it is then, is this the right channel in that case? I see the forum link is down on the wiki main page
<lardman> nm, link from site main page works
<jgdx> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> jgdx, hi there
<tathhu> pongero
<jgdx> mzanetti, hey, I'm trying to port [1] to USS but it's not working well. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/update-inputinfo/+merge/273248
<mzanetti> jgdx, why/what?
<jgdx> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15001145/
<mzanetti> jgdx, you should not need to port that to USS
<jgdx> mzanetti, how so=?
<mzanetti> Mirv, when will the inputinfo patch land on the phone?
<mzanetti> jgdx, because this will be part of QSystemInfo
<jgdx> yeah, but eventually, right?
<mzanetti> jgdx, rather soon, I think
<jgdx> today? :p
<mzanetti> Mirv will know
<mzanetti> jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/763
<jgdx> mzanetti, cheers!
<Mirv> mzanetti: when someone tells me "it's good, please land it". my latest info from zsombi was that it doesn't work because of apparmor blockings, and a mir backend for providing the info for the Qt API would be needed
<Mirv> mzanetti: but unconfined it's supposedly working as is
<mzanetti> Mirv, well, it would work for unity8 and systemsettings
<Mirv> jgdx: ^
<mzanetti> but yeah, for zsombi's use case it might be a bit of a problem atm
<Mirv> mzanetti: in that case I could finish the silo with one more final build and set it off towards QA. have you tested either unity8 or systemsettings with it, does it bring what's needed?
<zsombi> Mirv: mzanetti: talking about the device info API?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> Mirv, I'll give another review asap. I'll ping you
<Mirv> zsombi: yes
<Mirv> mzanetti: ok!
<zsombi> Mirv: mzanetti: the thing is that even if it doesn't work for UITK, it'd do the job on X apps, right? So we coudl also use it full featured once the Mir adaptation is done by lpotter
<mzanetti> zsombi, yeah, also works for unity8 and systemsettings, given both are unconfined
<CheeryLee> Congratulate me, guys! I did last_kmsg.
<CheeryLee> This is CONFIG_SEC_LOG_LAST_KMSG flag in kernel defconfig.
<jgdx> Mirv, are there any docs for the 5.5 systeminfo?
<jgdx> lpotter, hey, I'm looking at qsysteminfo and I'm unsure how to assert what type a device is? Using this example: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15001992/
<jgdx> Mirv, that would be my only comment on the silo ^
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! Do you know if the ./update script in ubuntu-touch-meta uses -proposed?
<sil2100> ogra_: I just wanted to update the seeds as per what's in -proposed and it didn't fetch the package I wanted during update
<sil2100> ogra_: do you know if it's ok to manually modify the seeds in this case?
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, i dont think it does
<ogra_> (and i wouldnt know how to make it work)
<Mirv> jgdx: regarding inputinfo part, not at this point, the patch is all code https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/101049/15//ALL,unified
<Mirv> jgdx: you might want to exchange experiences with zsombi who was successfully using it
<zsombi> jgdx: happy to help :)
<jgdx> Mirv, thx!
<jgdx> zsombi, cool :) It's basic really, how do I get only Mouse devices from a DeviceManager? I've been using this [1], but I'm not having any luck. [1] http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15001992/
<zsombi> jgdx: hmm... I've been using it from cpp, and it works there like charm
<zsombi> jgdx: see here https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/device_detection/+merge/284282
<jgdx> zsombi, right. Good to know—most likely pebkac. Thanks!
<zsombi> jgdx: so the deviceAdded signal is sthing you don't get triggered at all?
<jgdx> zsombi, it triggers, and I have a device and device.properties.type, but I'm unsure how to assert the type
<zsombi> jgdx: the type is an enum, so you simply use == :)
<zsombi> jgdx: you are trying to check whether the flag is set :)
<jgdx> zsombi, that's actually code from the example folder in that silo
<jgdx> zsombi, okay, I'll try that! Thank you
<zsombi> jgdx: it's weird... the type is an enum, the filter is a flag. check the cpp code I have
<jgdx> indeed
<lotuspsychje> !devices | OerHeks
<ubot5`> OerHeks: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<CheeryLee> Guys, where is system.img live on my device?
<CheeryLee> In /data?
<TheOneLaw> hi cheery looks like we are all very alone here.
<CheeryLee> Very. :D
<TheOneLaw> what kind of hardware are you looking into ? I am guessing this makes a big difference..
<CheeryLee> Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1. I have system image, but when I drop it into /data initrd write the error: Couldn't find a system partition
<CheeryLee> It causes kernel panic
<TheOneLaw> aha - you are one of the heroes who actually do things.
<TheOneLaw> I believe you need to write the img file into existence, but I would need to go back and check. I use a BQ E5 so my life is easy
<CheeryLee> Yep. I'am almost built it.
<TheOneLaw> i am curious enough to go look, back in a bit.
<rhopp> is there any installation guide to change samsung 10.1 gt n8010 from android to ubuntu?
<CheeryLee> Oh, yep
<CheeryLee> Just check wiki devices page.
<CheeryLee> Our device has Ubuntu Touch build made by mamenyaka.
<rhopp> sorry, but i only find a guide for sony nexus - does it also work for samsung?
<CheeryLee> Yep. I'm currently working on N8000 build.
<CheeryLee> If everything will be ok, I will work on N8010
<rhopp> does it mean, that i schould wait?
<CheeryLee> Now -- doesn't. I would see qualitative system.
<CheeryLee> And all stuff must working.
<rhopp> so i understand, that it's better to wait until there is a final build for Samsung n8010. is it right?
<CheeryLee> Ur right
<rhopp> thank's and by
<TheOneLaw> @CheeryLee  it has been awhile since I did anything like that but I thought you were flashing the image, more than simply copying it. But that is why I gave up sideloading long ago.
<CheeryLee> TheOneLaw: I use rootstock script from the porting guide.
<CheeryLee> TheOneLaw: do you have another way?
<TheOneLaw> CheeryLee - you mean like this: $ ./rootstock-touch-install vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz out/target/product/mako/system.img ?
<CheeryLee> TheOneLaw: Yep
<TheOneLaw> CheeryLee it looks like you are flashing two items: the tar.gz and also the system.img - correect ?
<TheOneLaw> CheeryLee - I find this on the launchpad source site: ./rootstock-touch-install ./trusty-trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz ./system.img (assumes both files in the current directory)
<CheeryLee> Yep
<TheOneLaw> This means what it is doing is writing the file system (tar.gz) and then painting it with the contents of system.img -- I guess the question is what happens when you do that ?
<Robert_Zenz> Is somebody else having trouble with the battery display? My (up to date) Aquaris 4.5 is reporting 91%, I charged it last Thursday. That has started a few months ago.
<mimecar> hi
<TheOneLaw> Robert_Zenz :  my BQ E5 (OTA-9) is doing okay but no guarantees about an E4.5. I do know it is always much better to turn off wifi unless you are actually using it.
<CheeryLee> TheOneLaw: Everything is OK - the system image writes to /data directory.
<CheeryLee> TheOneLaw: I think there is problem in touch script in initramfs.
<mcphail> Robert_Zenz: I've had some battery oddity in the past on my 4.5, but things seem OK just now. I was wondering if a charge to less than 100% confuses the battery stats, but I have never got around to investigating
<CheeryLee> TheOneLaw: But now after editing touch script I get uncempression error while kernel is booting. That's really funny.
<CheeryLee> Guys, how about battery life in Ubuntu? Worse then Android?
<Robert_Zenz> mcphail, well, I have drained and recharged it completely multiple times (mostly because It drops off *very* fast below 60% or so).
<Robert_Zenz> CheeryLee, my Aquaris 4.5, with WLAN/Bluetooth/GPS turned off lasts for roughy one and a half week on standby.
<CheeryLee> Hmm, it's tempting.
<mcphail> CheeryLee: I charge my phone every night, but I suspect i could charge it twice a week.
<mcphail> Old habits die hard
<kenvandine> barry, can you have a look at bug 1508081
<ubot5`> bug 1508081 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "Fails to receive OTA updates" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508081
<kenvandine> barry, allowOverGSM should really only be set on auto downloads too
<kenvandine> but we need a way to override that to force a download
<TheOneLaw> CheeryLee - I gotta go now, but it sounds like your problem is simple but probably very difficult to locate inside your system.img - maybe a bad write version. good luck !
<CheeryLee> TheOneLaw: I wiil find. Thanks!
<TheOneLaw> mcphail and Robert_Zenz - always charge as often as you can otherwise you lose (gradually) capacity. good night all.
<barry> kenvandine: are you saying that when 'wifi-only' is set, you still want to allow downloads over gsm?
<kenvandine> barry, yes
<kenvandine> but not automatically
<kenvandine> only when the user clicks download in the UI
<barry> kenvandine: then i think that has to set auto_download != 1
<kenvandine> no... different thing
<kenvandine> auto_download is if it should download automatically when it's found
<kenvandine> right now if on gsm, the download gets created with allOverGsm false
<kenvandine> so udm doesn't download it
<kenvandine> we want to be able to change that property on the download after it's created
<kenvandine> and changing auto_download persists
<barry> kenvandine: that can't be done through the si client
<kenvandine> this is for one time
<kenvandine> right... we need to :)
<barry> once the group download is started, si is out of the picture until it receives signals from udm
<barry> no, i mean, afaik, there's no way to communicate what you want to udm
<kenvandine> you should be able to change the property in udm though
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^
<kenvandine> i think you can
<barry> on an existing group download?
<kenvandine> and if you can't, we can get Elleo to implement that
<kenvandine> a group download?
<kenvandine> it's a single download right?
<barry> kenvandine: but then, why not have system setting change that itself?
<barry> no, it's always a group download
<kenvandine> because we don't have access to the download in udm
<kenvandine> it's owned by s-i-d
<kenvandine> Elleo is probably gone for the day now, but he can probably explain better
<barry> ok.  i have lots of questions, and i'm kind of skeptical frankly
<kenvandine> :)
<barry> but we can certainly talk about it
<barry> :)
<kenvandine> right now there's no way to download the update if it was created without wifi if you set to auto download on wifi
<kenvandine> we need to be able to manually click "Download anyway" type button to download
<barry> you could of course cancel the existing download and restart it while not on wifi-only.  maybe not pretty but it's doable today
<kenvandine> and because of other bugs, udm often doesn't know if you connect to wifi after
<barry> oh, i know about that ;)
<kenvandine> that's a different bug though, which makes this worse
<kenvandine> cancel and start again would be ok, but i don't want to change the auto_download setting before restarting it
<kenvandine> since that's a persistent setting
<kenvandine> if we want a one-time, really download over gsm update, we can't right now
<kenvandine> barry, anyway, think about it and lets sync up with Elleo in the morning
<barry> the semantics of auto_download have morphed several times in the past.  it's unfortunate, because i never thought it should be kept in si in the first place, but that horse has left the barn
<dobey> kenvandine: huh? you're saying s-i updates can't happen over gsm?
<kenvandine> dobey, not if you've set it to auto download over wifi
<barry> dobey: they can't happen over gsm if it's set to wifi-only
<dobey> kenvandine: but it certainly does work
<barry> you really want a wifi-only-wink-wink-nudge-nudge
<kenvandine> but that wifi-only setting is for auto downloads, shouldn't be for manual downloads
<dobey> because i don't have wifi enabled on my phone, and system-settings is set to "on wifi" for "auto download"
<dobey> and i haven't had any problems installing updates
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I had that bug and I set all the devices to autodownload never
<dobey> iirc, it even auto-downloads on gsm forme
<pmcgowan> but thats probably the network status thingy
<barry> pmcgowan: right, that will work too because that does not set gsm=False
<kenvandine> dobey, not app updates
<barry> gsm=false is only set when wifi-only is set
<kenvandine> dobey, it shouldn't
<dobey> kenvandine: app updates never auto download do they?
<kenvandine> nope
<dobey> right
<dobey> so what's the problem? :)
<kenvandine> system-updates when auto download on wifi only, we have no way to force them to download
<kenvandine> if the download gets created but doesn't start
<barry> kenvandine: the way i'm looking at the code, allow_gsm is not tied at all to the group download.  it's entirely owned by the interface.  so i think settings could flip the gsm flag
<kenvandine> if we have the download object i guess
<barry> in fact, we force allow gsm=false when we create the group download because of a bug in python-dbus.  it's only later that we set the gsm flag on the iface based on that setting
<barry> kenvandine: it looks to me like you don't need the group download object, just the interface
<kenvandine> currently we never talk directly to udm for system updates
<kenvandine> and i guess the download id
 * kenvandine isn't familiar with udm
<barry> nope, we don't have any of that.  all we do is iface.allowGSMDownload(allow_gsm)
<kenvandine> the id my be in the object path or something, don't know
<kenvandine> haven't looked
<barry> so there's nothing that only si has to flip the gsm flag
<kenvandine> but that's a property on the individual download
<kenvandine> not globally
<barry> kenvandine: what i'm saying is that afaict, it *is* global
<kenvandine> i hope not
<kenvandine> toggling that could then mess up browser downloads :)
<kenvandine> it a property on the download object
 * kenvandine isn't talking dbus API... just udm cpp api
<barry> kenvandine: ok, i'll review the code more closely, and we can talk about it tomorrow
<kenvandine> yeah, Elleo understands this stuff much better than i do
<barry> cool.  then we'll talk about it then
<kenvandine> barry, thx
<barry> cheers
<ahoneybun> does anyone have the problem of text overflowing into the Tab?
<ahoneybun> but only on devices not in the SDK
<ahoneybun> mm the SDK is telling me that PageHeader is not a type
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, any ideas?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, pin
<ahoneybun> how do I know if it is the framework version being wrong?
<mariogrip> mhall119: ping
<ahoneybun> hey mariogrip
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Hey :)
<matv1> what's the ubuntu-pd channel for?
<genii> !pd
<k1l_> talking about irc channel?
<matv1> it is a release channel for ubuntu touch apparently
<matv1> was wondering what is in it specifically.
<k1l_> d-p would be devel-proposed
<matv1> omg yes of course. haha i should be in bed it seems
<matv1> thnks k1l_
<_Sponge> nhaines: New video looks s'well. Not sure if everyone bis picking it up from your LJ page (?)
<_Sponge> http://nhaines.livejournal.com/69721.html
<nhaines> _Sponge: Thanks.  It's actually mirroed on Planet Ubuntu, which is where I presume people will read it.
<_Sponge> fair enough.
<_Sponge> nhaines: Just as an aside. Community-thingy : I'm still waiting for Josee from ubuntu onair to update the Calendar to reflect weekly Q&A that /should/ be below on Tues. Could you prompt him, next time to see a stickie ?
<_Sponge> http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<_Sponge> No worries if your busy at the moment.
<nhaines> I've sent jose a reminder.
<_Sponge> cheers.
<_Sponge> nhaines: Quick query, if you've a sec (just say IDK if not) ?
<_Sponge> What channel should I be on to ask about fingerprint readers for laptops ?
<nhaines> _Sponge: presumably #ubuntu, but I can save you time and just tell you that none of them work.
<n1cky> I'm asking again because my buffer was too short to see if there was a reply. I'm noticing a lot of curl 404's when running my initial phablet-dev-bootstrap, is that safe to ignore?
<nhaines> There's a model or two that you can use software to construct an image from scanned data, but I don't think there's anything that does anything useful about that.
<_Sponge> Note: this bis for a package for Ubuntu distro, not a flavour #elementary as it happens.
<nhaines> Still #ubuntu
<_Sponge> nhaines: This is the story so far .. http://postimg.org/image/w52myz0gf/
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-10
<nhaines> _Sponge: I don't know anything about Elementary.  I would recommend #ubuntu.
<k1l_> i would not recomment to use non ubuntu flavours if one wants support on irc.
<nhaines> k1l_: I suspect it would depend on the individual distro.
<Elleo> barry, kenvandine: looks like the way system-image-dbus is using it is global, there's an allowGSMDownload method on the manager itself that's getting called by the system-image-dbus stuff, which then goes and sets the allowGSMDownload on all the downloads currently in the queue; which seems really nasty to me :/
<barry> Elleo: yeah, gosh that was all worked out with mandel ages ago
<Elleo> barry: yeah, we might want to look at reworking that while we're fixing things, but we can discuss all that in the morning :)
<barry> Elleo: +1
<mhall119> mariogrip: pong
<mariogrip> mhall119: I setup system-image for FP2 (haven't tested it) + fixed permission + sound
<mariogrip> mhall119: wifi coming up soon
<mhall119> mariogrip: \o/
<mhall119> I will try u-d-f flashing my device tomorrow morning
 * mhall119 is currently on the couch watching Jeapardy
<mariogrip> mhall119: ack, I'm off to get some sleep :)
<mhall119> yeah, it's late for you :)
<mhall119> good night
<mariogrip> night
<_Sponge> nighty night  mariogrip Here's a bq ubuntu-phone  article for you tomorrow :) http://tinyurl.com/zowstb7
<n1cky> Can someone please acknowledge me? Are canonical folk using in-house phablet-tools?
<lpotter> are there any other phablet-tools?
<n1cky> I mean there's the PPA on launchpad, but they might use an internal version.
<lpotter> there might be development branches that some folks use, but probably mostly whatever is there
<n1cky> okay. Well I'm getting errors when trying to run the bootstrap that downloads all the android sources
<n1cky> curl is 404'ing a lot.
<n1cky> is there a more formal place to get help, eg a mailing list?
<blive> hi?
<blive> somene there?
<blive> i need some help with a nexus 7 2012
<blive> how can i install linux in it touch or anything else
<blive> [05:38] <blive> hi? [05:38] <blive> somene there? [05:39] <blive> i need some help with a nexus 7 2012 [05:39] <blive> how can i install linux in it touch or anything else
<RAOF> blive: That's no longer one of our supported platforms, sorry.
<RAOF> blive: You can probably install Ubuntu Touch onto it, but it might not work.
<blive> ok, i found this preinstalled version, will this work? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-preinstalled/current/
<RAOF> Oh, wow. Oldschool!
<lpotter> I was told nexus 7 is still a reference platform. I was even sent one :)
<lpotter> oh. might not be 2012
<lpotter> ya, I've got a 2013
<duflu> lpotter: You are fortunate then to have skipped Tegra
<duflu> Also fortunate to have the model with wireless charging (Ikea has such chargers)
 * duflu only just found out Nexus 4 and 5 has it. But not 5X or 6P
<tsdgeos> mardy: have a second?
<mardy> tsdgeos: hi! yep
<tsdgeos> mardy: how do i see the debug output of signond?
<tsdgeos> i changed /etc/signond.conf logginlevel to 2
<tsdgeos> but i have no idea of what file to rad
<tsdgeos> read
<mardy> tsdgeos: if you don't want to change etc, you can also do "LoggingLevel=2" > ~/.config/signond.conf
<mardy> tsdgeos: then, everything goes to the syslog
<tsdgeos> ah ok
<waressearcher2> can one install ubuntu on nexus devices ?
<Smurphy> Anyone has the issue with repeating 1's filling up the text fields (any text field) when the virtual keyboard is up ? (Aquaris BQ E4.5 - OTA 9)
<tathhu> reboot when enabling wifi hotspot known bug?
<Smurphy> tathhu: Not happening with me. When I enable the WiFi Hotspot, it works.
<Smurphy> Won't reboot by system.
<tathhu> oh yeah, sorry
<tathhu> doesn't reboot every time
<Smurphy> I wonder if OTA 9.5 fixes my issue ;)
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Wednesday, and happy Plimsoll Day! 😃
<Smurphy> Plimsoll ??? can one eat that ? :D
<tathhu> Smurphy, all of them? :P
<Smurphy> tathhu: all of them what ? :D
<CheeryLee> JamesTait: Is it English holiday? Sorry for the ignorance
<tathhu> dunno
<tathhu> time to learn how to read and then sleep.
<JamesTait> CheeryLee, just an internet "holiday"; I doubt it's actually celebrated anywhere.
<Smurphy> prolly nowhere. Like the Admin day etc.
<Smurphy> Ok. Deleted the .cache directory on my E4.5 ... Let'
<Smurphy> s see if this repeating 1 bug still shows up.
<Smurphy> BTW - any of you linked its owncloud to your touch device ?
<CheeryLee> So, question related to Ubuntu: who is developing touch script?
<Smurphy> what's a touch script ?
<CheeryLee> It has a LOT of errors
<CheeryLee> It lives in initramfs of Ubuntu Touch kernel
<Smurphy> multitouch library for unity ?
<CheeryLee> No, in the kernel. Linux kernel, not in the system.
<Smurphy> Can't tell then.
<Smurphy> Anyone knows of OTA 9.5 will be released tomorrow ?
<CheeryLee> Smurphy: 6 weeks between releases, no?
<mcphail> CheeryLee: the x.5 releases are hotfix releases, and don't follow the 6 week cycle
<CheeryLee> So, can't tell then, sorry.
<Smurphy> It was supposed to come out on the 4th of February. Then it got delayed by a Week because of issues mainly linked to the M10 tablet.
<CheeryLee> How about convergence? Is it ready foe use?
<JamesTait> mcphail, last I heard there was more going into the hotfix release than initially planned, it was delayed, and then it was considered possibly too large for a hotfix release and maybe better as a full OTA10.
<mcphail> Smurphy: sounds as if the Mir chaps are getting close to fixing the screen-crash-during-calls bug which is annoying many people. i wonder if they'll delay 9.5 until that is done?
<waressearcher2> can one install ubuntu on nexus devices ?
<tsdgeos> mardy: would you have some time to help me a bit with some debugging of why logging in to youtube doesn't work for me?
<waressearcher2> or there are only some specific models that supprot ubuntu installation ?
<mardy> tsdgeos: sure
<CheeryLee> waressearcher2: sure
<waressearcher2> CheeryLee: are you a teacher pony ?
<CheeryLee> waressearcher2: maybe. :D
<waressearcher2> CheeryLee: do you like Big Macintosh ?
<JamesTait> Smurphy, if you want a day to celebrate something you can eat, happy Cream Cheese Brownie Day! 😉
<tsdgeos> mardy: my status is, i have a google account set up in system settings and it has the Youtube "marked" as enabled
<CheeryLee> waressearcher2: As for me he is cool boy
<tsdgeos> mardy: then i go to the youtube scope and press the login button
<Smurphy> mcphail: That would be nice indeed.
<tsdgeos> mardy: and the signond log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/15007782/
<Smurphy> waressearcher2: Apparently the Nexus Tablet 7 works with it. got one here, but I need whatsapp for keeping in contact with my daugher.
<tsdgeos> mardy: from processUiRequest i guess that a ui should be shown? but it is not, and the destroyUnused is probably a timeout, no?
<mardy> tsdgeos: looks like it's waiting for the UI to appear
<Smurphy> JamesTait: I live in france. I don't need extra days to celebrate. Havea 39 PTO days :)
<mardy> tsdgeos: correct
<mardy> tsdgeos: do you have some other trusted session active? This might be caused by the fact that currently mir allows only one trusted session at a time, on the system
<tsdgeos> mardy: why would it need a ui if i already set it up in the system settings and gave youtube permissions?
<moritz31> hey guys, i have a quesiton related to ubuntu touch porting, am i right here ?
<tsdgeos> mardy: no this is a clean reboot
<mardy> tsdgeos: it might be that the youtube scope requires different OAuth permissions than those requested when setting up the account -- I don't remember
<JamesTait> Smurphy, I couldn't even tell you how many I have any more, but it's not as many as that.  I wasn't far off that when I worked at Rolls though.
<mardy> tsdgeos: to debug it further, make sure that online-accounts-service is not running
<mardy> tsdgeos: then OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9999 online-accounts-service
<mardy> tsdgeos: then try again
<tsdgeos> ok
<Smurphy> JamesTait: :) In france, it is officially 25 to 30 Days, + RTT. They had lowered the work week to 35Hours, then raised it again. But as compensation, every worker has 1 Additional day off RTT ber month.
<tsdgeos> i'll be back
 * tsdgeos reboots the phone
<Smurphy> So makes at least 25+12=37 for workers.
<JamesTait> RTT?
<CheeryLee> Guys, when I change the kernel config, should I rebuild the kernel?
<CheeryLee> With tottaly clean
<Smurphy> Work Time reduction.
<JamesTait> Smurphy, like national holidays?
<JamesTait> CheeryLee, it's a very long time since I built a kernel, but I always used to build from clean.
<tsdgeos> mardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15007801/
<CheeryLee> JamesTait: OK, thanks
<tsdgeos> mardy: but there's no trust session for me to see
<Smurphy> JamesTait: No. Some years ago the French government had reduced the weekly work time to 35 Hours. Then some fewer years ago, they raised them again to 40 Hours - but they needed to compensate the people for it.
<Smurphy> So everyone got one Extra day off per Month.
<JamesTait> Smurphy, right, sorry, I missed the "per month" part before.
<mardy> tsdgeos: mmm... I need to check something, it may be that we show the window only when the webpage has fully loaded, and maybe for some reason this doesn't happen here... let me check
<Smurphy> :)
<mardy> tsdgeos: yep, that seems to be the case: it looks like the page never finishes loading
<tsdgeos> mardy: ¿?
<tsdgeos> i do have interwebs on the phone
<tsdgeos> mardy: or you mean the url we're loading is weird and has some kind of autorefresh/never finish to load thing?
<mardy> tsdgeos: might be due to the onLoadingChanged mess which I've been reading about in the ML...
<mardy> tsdgeos: do you have a writable rootfs?
<tsdgeos> mardy: sure
<mardy> tsdgeos: please edit /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ubuntu-system-settings/private/Ubuntu/OnlineAccounts/Plugin/WebView.qml
<tsdgeos> mardy: editing...
<tsdgeos> :D
<mardy> tsdgeos: :-D
<mardy> tsdgeos: replace onLoadingChanged with onLoadingStateChanged
<tsdgeos> ok, retrying
<mardy> tsdgeos: then please try again -- you don-t need to restart the command, you can keep the old one running
<mardy> tsdgeos: actually no, better kill the old one
<tsdgeos> mardy: that is much better
<tsdgeos> i mean i still get the login to youtube button
<tsdgeos> which is ultra weird
<tsdgeos> but at least i get the browser dialog and the ui is not dead
<Smurphy> Hmm. Just noticed that the Shorts app in OTA 9 does convert data in RDF Feeds -> & converts to amp ...
<Smurphy> Why is that ?
<CheeryLee> What is about bug 1387214
<ubot5`> bug 1387214 in android-tools (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] file corruption on touch images in rw portions of the filesystem" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387214
<tsdgeos> mardy: so how do we proceed from here? is there a bug for that already? you mention some discussion in a ML?
<mardy> tsdgeos: nope, there's no bug yet; it would be great if you could file one
<tsdgeos> mardy: ok, on a call, i'll create it after it
<Smurphy> darn. identified a new bug in Shorts ...
<Smurphy> .oO(Open a bug report ???)
<popey> Smurphy: yes :)
<Smurphy> Jsut collecting evidence
<popey> super :)
<moritz31> does someone of you know how i can integrate the sony custom kerneltoolchain ?
<CheeryLee> moritz31: Ubuntu kernel differs from Android only the couple of flags for LXC support
<CheeryLee> moritz31: What do you want? Morw info please
<Smurphy> popey: If you want to check it out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1543995
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1543995 in Canonical System Image "Shorts converts & into &amp; when reading RDF feeds" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks
<Smurphy> Ah. The Bot just put it in :)
<popey> confirmed
<Smurphy> confirmed ? :D
<Smurphy> popey: I actually have a very picky website Engine (self developed) which also has a very trigger-happy dynamic blacklisting integrated.
<Smurphy> and I catch everything which is not expected.
<popey> confirmed as in, i reproduced it
<Smurphy> Cool :)
<Smurphy> I was wondering why the images are not showing up in Shorts. Reason I checked ;D
<Smurphy> and my monitoring system sent me reports about variable manipulation :D
<Smurphy> So - why is nobody developing actively the owncloud-app ????
<Smurphy> Anyone has a good link for an introduction on how to program an app fopr ubuntu touch ?
<MCMiiic> Smurphy: The account system of ubuntu touch seems quite difficult to access from apps
<Smurphy> MCMiiic: Yeah. I can't install the ubuntu-sdk on my 15.10 ...
<Smurphy> Well, using KUbuntu anywya.
<mcphail> Smurphy: there are platform issues which make it difficult to create some classes of apps. File sync is a major difficulty
<Smurphy> mcphail: You mean for owncloud stuff ?
<mcphail> Smurphy: yes, as an example
<Smurphy> file sync is actually one of the easyest disciplines IMHO.
<mcphail> Smurphy: not on Ubuntu, it isn't
<mcphail> Smurphy: the combination of app confinement and lifecycle management make the Sync experience... underwhelming.
<Smurphy> The evolution data-server currently running on the touch is OK, but the current UI is crap. Can only add Google accounts ? C'mon ...
<Smurphy> mcphail: That is indeed possible.
<MCMiiic> Smurphy: Yeah :-/
<MCMiiic> Smurphy: I’m not sure if someone is working on that or not.
<Smurphy> don't think so...
<MCMiiic> Configuring carddav with commands work but this is far from ideal
<Smurphy> There is an owncloud-app - but last update was end of 2014.
<Smurphy> MCMiiic: Yes. I know. And especially if you have 7 Calendars to sync, it's a pain...
<MCMiiic> I didn’t even try calendars, I only synced contacts for now
<Smurphy> contacts is easy. Celandars is tricky, as it syncs them all into one calendar, so you have to merge.
<Smurphy> But if then you sync your phone with the calendate in both directions, your main calendar on Owncloud gets all the merges ...
<Smurphy> Crap ... :(
<Smurphy> Took me a while to figure this out.
<Smurphy> BTW - anyone knows on how the playlists are created/stored on the music app ?
<popey> in sqlite3 in ./.local/share/com.ubuntu.music/Databases I think
<Smurphy> Checking ...
<popey> ya
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.music/Databases$ grep music-app-playlists *.ini
<popey> 2be3974e34f63282a99a37e9e2077ee4.ini:Name=music-app-playlists
<Smurphy> Ok. Now I have to create one entry, and check what it looks like. Then I write a script to duplicate my playlists from Kodi :D
<popey> :)
<popey> excellent
<Smurphy> already wrote a script for my Car's GPS System and my daughter's USB Key -> Stereo System.
<Smurphy> All m3u based. But this should not be a problem.
<Smurphy>  hate sqlite CLI UI. have to get used to syntax everytime I access it :}
<mariogrip> is surfaceflinger (and/or it libs) needed?
<jgdx> seb128, hey, got a min for a review of a change to uss url handling?
<jgdx> Smurphy, it's better than \d… uuh.. \dt?
<ogra_> mariogrip, no
<ogra_> hwcomposer is iirc but nothing above that level
<mariogrip> ogra_: ok, thanks
<jgdx> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1533835/+merge/285603
<ogra_> pmcgowan, do you know if in the ubuntu-pd image the Xorg app launchers should do anything ?
<ogra_> (they dont on my N7)
<ogra_> ... not even a splash screen or other feedback
<Smurphy> OK - got my first rudimentary script that does the Creation of Playlists...
<Smurphy> What a mess though. Kodi data transfer is not going to work.
<Smurphy> Anyone knows how to read the rating of a mp3/m4a file on ubuntu touch ? OTA9
<seb128> jgdx, k, let me have a look
<jgdx> seb128, great. shortcutToUrl would be called by qml friends. I'm looking for feedback on where to store this information. Maybe directly in the code isn't great.
<seb128> jgdx, it might be better in the .settings?
<seb128> jgdx, though that's not the best idea either, screen might move to another panel
<jgdx> seb128, yeah, but then it might be more natural to edit the settings files than the utils file
<jgdx> so yeah, good point. Any ideas on a format?
<seb128> jgdx, we might just want to create a new file ini style with some mapping?
<seb128> like "key=url"
<seb128> location=security-privacy?subpage=location
<tsdgeos> mardy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1544063
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1544063 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "UI freezes when trying to log in from youtube scope" [Undecided,New]
<mardy> tsdgeos: thanks!
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I dont, you mean there is no feedbac while its taking tis time to show up?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, i have a bunch of apps preinstalled ... they have icons in the apps scope ... if i tap the icons nothing happens
<pmcgowan> ogra_, they should launch, they do for me
<pmcgowan> ogra_, whats not working?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, they dont do anythig for me
<pmcgowan> mako?
<ogra_> thats an N7 though ...
<pmcgowan> hmm still
<jgdx> seb128, yeah, let's do that. My only argument against that format is that it is a bit ambiguous, whereas full url -> full url is clearer. What do you think?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, they work for me on mako and frieza fwiw
<pmcgowan> and for qa
<jgdx> seb128, full urls eats query parameters, to that's a counter arg to that
<ogra_> hmm, perhaps i need to wipe the device then
<seb128> jgdx, well, the file is distributed with u-s-s so it's up to us to define the format, I would argue that easier to type is better but I've no strong opinion either way
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I know why
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<davmor2> pmcgowan: you installed the click package that makes them work
<jgdx> seb128, thank you. And you're okay keeping it to utils, more or less the same api?
<jgdx> s/to/in
<ogra_> davmor2, ah, so the preinstalled ones dont do anything ?
<seb128> jgdx, yeah, that works for me
<davmor2> ogra_: you have libertine installed but not the other one digging out the link give me 5
<pmcgowan> ogra_, latest pd channel has it all if you reflash afaik
<ogra_> pmcgowan, right, i flashed freshly last week and it never worked
<pmcgowan> hmm
<ogra_> though i dont remember if i actually wiped/bootstrapped
<pmcgowan> should have
<ogra_> might be some leftover
 * ogra_ flashes with --bootstrap
<ogra_> bah, so i wiped a week of data and settings just to find it still doesnt wrk :P
<ogra_> tapping on firefox or gedit doesnt get me any reaction
<tathhu> Hmm, so many mir(?) (screen goes black -> ubuntu boot splash) chrashed today :l
<mhall119> mariogrip: it seems ubuntu-device-flash is hanging
 * mhall119 has the FP2 booted into recovery
<mhall119> it downloads the images from your server, and then just nothing
<mariogrip> mhall119: it seems to be a problem with the bootloader, the fairphone developers will take a look at it
<mhall119> ok, so what's the workaround to try the latest image?
<mariogrip> so u-d-f does not work atm
<mariogrip> you can flash boot.img and recovery.img and go to recovey and run the script without --bootstamp
<mariogrip> here is the new recovery https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/fp2/recovery.img
<mariogrip> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> the rootstock script?
<mariogrip> no u-d-f
<mariogrip> just without --bootstamp
<mariogrip> bootstrap**
<mhall119> flash the same boot.img as you gave me on Monday?
<mariogrip> you don't need to flash that again (if you haven't flash android again)
<mhall119> do I need to reboot between flashing the recovery and running the script
<mariogrip> you need to flash the recovery, then reboot into recovery and then run the script
<mariogrip> sudo fastboot reboot while you hold powerUp to reboot to recovery
<mariogrip> volUp**
 * ogra_ wonders if he missed the link from davmor2 :P
<mhall119> mariogrip: I had to mkdir /cache/recovery/ on the device to get u-d-f working
<mhall119> I was getting the unintuitive error: 2016/02/10 09:49:08 error pushing: failed to copy '/home/mhall/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/stable/FP2/version-2.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery/': Is a directory
<mhall119> but /cache/ was empty
<mariogrip> mhall119: did you mount cache?
<mariogrip> mount  /cache
<mhall119> oh, oops, no
<mhall119> I remember now, I had to mount /cache and one other, which was it?
<mariogrip> mount /data
<mhall119> ok,then run u-d-f?
<mariogrip> yeah
<mariogrip> but, if it use cache to all files, cache might be too small on this device
<mhall119> can the recovery img mount those directories for you?
<mariogrip> yeah, i'll add that
<mariogrip> I also made a custom recovery with some ubuntu functions (I could sleep, so I made a recovery xP)
<mhall119> lol
<mariogrip> I could not sleep*
<mhall119> it appeared tohave enough space
<mariogrip> \o/
<mariogrip> as you see in the recovery it has "ubuntu actions"
<mhall119> it's rebooting now,I see an Ubuntu icon on black
<mariogrip> is it spinning?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> it's not the same as I see on the N4 when updating either
<mhall119> rebooted again, now I see the bootsplash
<mhall119> is the lightdm stop/chmod/start thing still needed?
<mariogrip> yeah, that's fine, it's a custom recovery, but i added the spinning, but i don't know why it does work
<mariogrip> mhall119: nope :)
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> do I need to keep the screen active still, or does the power button work now?
 * mhall119 hopes it works, because the screen just went dark
<mariogrip> no, that is still on my todo list
<mariogrip> adb reboot :)
<mhall119> guess I'm rebooting then :)
 * mhall119 needs to let this charge up a bit
<mhall119> the battery completely drained last night
<mariogrip> hand warmers uses lots of battery :)
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> I actually considered making a "hand warmer" app at one point, just something that burned CPU
<mhall119> but that would probably be bad for the hardware
<mariogrip> well, that isse seem to be linked to the "screen sleep issue"
<mariogrip> issue*
<mariogrip> mhall119: yeah, cpu like it cold
<mariogrip> better use liquid nitrogen
<mhall119> I'm sure that's covered under warranty
<mariogrip> jup, it is
<mhall119> bah, not enough charge to finish booting Ubuntu
<mhall119> also, got very warm this time
<mhall119> but the darn thing won't stay powered off
<mariogrip> hehe, I use the recovery to charge
<Smurphy> lol. Takes my BQ E4.5 quite long to get all pics for the playlists :D
<jgdx> tedg, hey Ted, on xenial, u-a-launch and url-dispatcher fails to bring up System Settings using url-dispatcher settings:///system/cellular
<jgdx> and using ubuntu-app-launch ubuntu-system-settings
<tedg> jgdx: Does system settings get focused?
<jgdx> tedg, it's not running. Sorry, s/bring up/start
<tedg> jgdx: Is the "settings" protocol in the URL dispatcher DB?
<tedg> jgdx: url-dispatcher-dump
<jgdx> tedg, according to dump, yeah
<tedg> jgdx: Hmm, I'd check the unity8 log then. We dont' do much other than query that db.
<jgdx> tedg, this is unity7, desktop. But it used to work.
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-in-talks-with-android-oem-partners-for-ubuntu-phones-500212.shtml
<tedg> jgdx: Oh, I'm not sure how that worked before...
<tedg> jgdx: I guess before we checked with Unity to open. But that's really unsupported.
<jgdx> tedg, aw. Okay, thanks.
<jgdx> seb128, this is with the ini file https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1533835/+merge/285603
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/android-oems-will-ship-ubuntu-phones-year-say-canonical
<lotuspsychje> rocknroll
<mhall119> mariogrip: lots of apport processes spawning on boot
<mhall119> I think system-image-dbus is crashing and restarting endlessly
<mhall119> and now my battery is drained again :(
<dobey> mhall119: unity8 is constantly crashing on rc-proposed on hammerhead for me
<dobey> mhall119: or does the dash work fine on fairphone?
<mhall119> dobey: on boot, or just during use?
<dobey> mhall119: on boot
<mhall119> dobey: currently I can't get past the boot splash
<dobey> never gets past the ubuntu . . . . . screen
<mhall119> same here
<dobey> mhall119: sounds like unity8 crashing then
<dobey> mhall119: well, "crashing"
<dobey> mhall119: i think it's a qFatal() message causing an abort
<mhall119> dobey: I see system-image-dbus and apport processes spawning endlessly
<dobey> in the qpa
<dobey> ah
<mhall119> popey: what version of the pebble watch works with our phone?
<dobey> i didn't have always adb enabled on my phone, so i didn't shell in to it; but i did see a crash report for unity8
<dobey> i don't think system-image-dbus should block unity8 starting, should it?
<mhall119> I don't know what it does, tbh
<dobey> mhall119: and nothing in /var/crash/ ?
<mhall119> not that I saw before my battery ran out
<dobey> hmm
<mhall119> mariogrip: I'm not having any luck getting rev 2 past the boot splash
<popey> mhall119: all of them I believe - ask mzanetti :)
<popey> mhall119: I have a Pebble Time.
<mhall119> mzanetti: what pebble models does your app support? And which one(s) do activity tracking?
<mzanetti> a) all of them b) anything with "Time" in the name
<mzanetti> b*) old classic pebbles do too, but only with an app called misfit, the Pebble native health stuff only comes with the times
<lotuspsychje> i saw that pebbles video nice one
<mzanetti> which video?
<lotuspsychje> holdon
<lotuspsychje> mzanetti: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UFqmnEv8zA
<mhall119> mzanetti: what's the difference between the Time and the Time Steel, just the material used?
<mzanetti> mhall119, material, battery life, price
<mzanetti> lotuspsychje, I totally didn't know this :D
<lotuspsychje> : )
<lotuspsychje> looks pretty shiny huh
<popey> I *love* my pebble time
<mhall119> ok, I'm sold
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> popey: is the app not yet on the store?
<popey> what app?
<lotuspsychje> for that pebble watch
<popey> lotuspsychje: it's in the open store
 * popey makes food
<popey> o/
<mhall119> dobey: it's maliit-server and unity8-dash crashing
<gihel> hey guys ! has anyone succeeded to indlude a video from ubuntu phone to a webpage using html <video> ? it tells me MIME or format unsupported but it seems it is encoded in standard h264
<dobey> mhall119: have a link to errors.u.c for the unity8 one?
<dobey> gihel: not sure what you mean. youtube on ubuntu phone is html5 <video>
<mhall119> dobey: I don't think my phone's been alive long enough to send one, I just saw it is ps before it died
<dobey> mhall119: ah. have you been able to connect it to wifi/3g at all yet?
<mhall119> not that either
<dobey> ok yeah. no network, no upload
<gihel> dobey: yes, i mean i was trying to include a video from my phone to a webpage i wrote, firefox tells me MIME or format unsupported
<dobey> gihel: ah, a video recorded by your phone?
<gihel> and i actually can play h264 videos fromyoutube, that works
<gihel> dobey: yes
<dobey> i haven't recorded any videos on my phone.
<dobey> is youtube actually sending h264? i thought they re-encoded everything to webp for html5
<dobey> gihel: does it work in chromium or chrome?
<gihel> yes, youtube sends h264
<gihel> damn, I don't have chrome on my desktop
<gihel> i'm gonna try on ubuntu browser
<gihel> doesn't seem it's working :(
<dobey> hmm, i'm not sure what codecs are used for video recording on the phone; and it might differ by device
<gihel> according to VLC, it's H264 and AAC for audio
<svij> /
<svij> oops
<n1cky> are any canonical folk on currently?
<n1cky> I'm wondering if you guys use an internal release of phablet-tools
<JanC> n1cky: I assume they use the version that is in Xenial or the ubuntu-sdk-team PPA ?
<JanC> (except when testing a new version, of course)
<pmcgowan> n1cky, no internal version
<dom134> has anyone managed to get GPS working on a Nexus 4?
<dobey> dom134: what channel are you using?
<dobey> n1cky: just what's in ubuntu or the PPA
<dom134> ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<dom134> didn't know there was a ppa, what is it?
<dobey> dom134: there's no ppa to make gps work
<dobey> dom134: you might want to try ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en instead. it has the HERE bits to make AGPS work, iirc
<dobey> pure GPS is very slow to resolve on phones, for some reason
<dom134> righto, will it delete user data if I reflash?
<dom134> not that I have much on there att
<pmcgowan> no as long as you dont use wipe or bootstrap
<dobey> dom134: you can run "sudo system-image-cli -vvvv --switch ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en" on the phone while on wifi and it will switch to that channel
<pmcgowan> or that
<dobey> and yeah, if you don't use wipe or flash in fastboot, it won't wipe the data
<dom134> great, will give it a go. Thanks
<dom134> Just spent 2 days on Ubuntu.  I miss a few apps, but it isn't too bad
<pmcgowan> good to hear
<dom134> Wifi hot spot and GPS are the most important to me at the moment
<dobey> no wifi hot spot on mako unofrtunately
<dobey> (mako is nexus 4)
<dom134> right, I'll have to wait until my mako breaks and I can get the next phone!
<n1cky> JanC: pmcgowan: dobey: thank you.
<mterry> Does anyone know how the language-pack-touch-XX packages get defined?  I want to add Linux-PAM.mo files to them all
<mterry> slangasek, ^?
<dobey> mterry: from what source package?
<mterry> dobey, well they each have their own source package (like language-pack-touch-es) -- surely they have a master source branch somewhere that defines what goes in
<dobey> mterry: no, what source package does the .mo come from?
<mterry> dobey, oh it's just the standard PAM gettext file.  It is in language-pack-es for example.  I just want it in the touch language pack too
<mterry> dobey, so it comes from LP somewhere
<dobey> mterry: ok, then it sounds like pam is already set up for langpacks but probably the touch stuff isn't pulling in the pam translations; i'd say ask pitti tomorrow
<mterry> dobey, will do
<dobey> iirc, it has something to do with ubuntu-rtm distro in LP, and maybe some magic config somewhere for touch
<slangasek> mterry: I do not know, sorry; yes I would also defer to pitti on this
<hggdh> ogra_: I applaud you patience
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-11
<giacomo1992> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu touch on a huawei smartphone ?
<zhuowei> The new BQ Aquaris 10 tablet uses a 64-bit chip; are the changes required to use a 64-bit Android BSP publically available?
<zhuowei> I'm interested in porting Ubuntu Touch to the Nexus 6P, which is 64-bit; I saw that in September there were discussions on supporting 64-bit devices; has that been added yet?
<Faryshta> hi, has anyone installed ubuntu phone on xperia z1?
<Hipe9> What devices is it possible to install ubuntu touch on?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | Hipe9
<ubot5`> Hipe9: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> Hipe9: you can buy devices with ubuntu touch on also, like BQ
<Hipe9> Mmm
<Hipe9> noticed lenovo is impossible
<Hipe9> O well.
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Thursday, and happy Get Out Your Guitar Day! 😃
<k1l_> but… i dont have a guitar :/
<MCMiic> k1l_: You must have missed the Buy a Guitar Day
<k1l_> hihi
<Mikaela> JamesTait: you forgot check your fire alarm day
 * JamesTait chuckles at MCMiic 
<JamesTait> Mikaela, I have someone who does that for me (it's a monitored system, so if I do it myself I get the fire brigade at my house).
<JamesTait> Which all sounds terribly fancy, but it's because my wife has epilepsy.
<tathhu_> *ello
<EdwardMorbius> hello, is there any documentation out there about Snappy concepts for future Snappy Desktop?
<anmol_> hi
<anmol_> anyone here ?
<anmol_> i have nexus 4 which ubuntu touch version should i install to test convergence ?
<anmol_> anyone ?
<anmol_> there ?
<MCMiic> patient guy
<Smurphy> yep.
<tathhu_> :)
<Smurphy> Hey you, help me. Now. NOW !
<Smurphy> Oh, you don't want to ? I leave. Bye
<Smurphy> :}
<tathhu_> Awesome.
<EdwardMorbius> I am still waiting patiently though >:D
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, not really, apart from "it will be a wonderful and bright future" :)
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ oh :( I hoped to write an article about Snappy on a local Linux portal, even if it is only conceptual, I know a few things that were said before about it but not enough for an article.
<EdwardMorbius> but I hope for that bright future :D
<ogra_> snappy is a completely new type of distro setup (beyond being a packaging tool, a config tool for packages and an install variant) ... it still didnt realloy grow into the graphical area yet
<MCMiic> What is Snappy?
<ogra_> snappy is a completely new type of distro setup (beyond being a packaging tool, a config tool for packages and an install variant) ... it still didnt realloy grow into the graphical area yet
<ogra_> :P
<EdwardMorbius> I am guessing phones will get to Snappy faster than desktop right
<MCMiic> :-)
<MCMiic> I’m a bit sad that ubuntu phone store is not based on apt btw
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, most likely you will see support for snap packages on the phone soon (smply because all developer manpower goes into snappy and "click" is rather in maintenance mode) ... waether you will see a full snappy install soon really depends on the progress
<ogra_> for now snappy focuses on headless systems (servers, IoT, robots etc) ... there are initial moves to get Mir to work and allow you to run single graphical apps in kiosk mode under Mir
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ will that also mean that when snaps come to the phones that also means snap versions of x apps for convergence?
<ogra_> with 16.04 the base system will be in a more final state ... then higher level work will start
<ogra_> any app you can imagine ;)
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ great :D which also means we will be able to start an x application on phones in the future? via xmir, I seen demos of people doing it now, but no "gui" way for it.
<ogra_> you are able to do that today
<EdwardMorbius> I know but currently there is no "user friendly" way to do it
<ogra_> the converged tablet that will come out soon even has libreoffice, firefox, xchat and gedit preinstalled afaik
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, btw ... there is #snappy too
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ yes I will check it out, one last question :) will x apps in form of snaps eventually find their way in the ubuntu store for phones?
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, snappy apps already are in the same store :) it is just that the phone doesnt consume them ... https://uappexplorer.com/apps?type=snappy
<jjardon> Hi, what ubuntu-touch uses; NetworkManager or connman? Ofono or ModemManager?
<ogra_> also for more info about snappy (and the current state) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybuwdpnEbZU is a good watch
<ogra_> jjardon, NM and ofono
<Smurphy> Hmmm. So I wrote script that converts m3u files into playlist for the Music app ...
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ yes I saw those, what I meant will firefox and stuff like that end up in the store. thanks I will check the video :)
<Smurphy> And it actually works. Only m3u files are a b*tch, especially when created for vfat/Windows based systems *shrug*
<jjardon> ogra_: Do you know if there is a doc somewhere that document that decision?
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, if someone packages them ;) .... snap packages are like PPAs ... so i would expect you even to find ten firefoxes and ten libreoffices at some point ;)
<ogra_> jjardon, while i think that exists, i wouldnt know where
<ogra_> jjardon, modemmanager cant easily interact with rild though ... so there was no way to use it
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ thanks :)
<ogra_> jjardon, and NM i guess simply because of convergence ...
<jjardon> ah, thanks for the ridl pooint; thats the android interface, rigth?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> the only way to talk to the modem
<ogra_> (and while standardized, every vendor adds his own hacks to it to make life harder ;) )
<daker> hello, something really wired happened to my phone, it was seating off for months now that i have switch it on, i can't unlock it, the lockscreen says i need to wait 24125939 minutes :D
<jibel> daker, the RTC probably reset to the epoch. IIRC it has been fixed, do you remember which version it was running?
<daker> jibel: i don't, i was able to unlock yesterday and start the system settings app, and it did show me like a 300mo update
<daker> ah i see you are right
<jibel> daker, if you can login (ssh or adt) you can sudo hwclock <some options> to set the hw date and also ntpdate -b ntp.ubuntu.com to fix the system clock, it should be fine on reboot if the rtc is not reset again
<jibel> adb*
<ogra_> jibel, there seems to be a bug in the initrd's fixrtc script though ... someone shoudl check it
<jibel> ogra_, definitely. For the same reason setting the date manually doesn't stick. I filed a bug a while ago, but it's been overlooked apparently.
<jibel> ogra_, do you know where I can find the source of this script?
<ogra_> jibel, initramfs-tools package source
<jibel> ogra_, from what I remember it was either fixrtc or the kernel
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, fixrtc should always force it regardless
<ogra_> (you even have the script installed in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-premount/fixrtc ;) )
<daker> i can't seems to access adb shell or ssh into the phone with my password
<daker> $ adb shell
<daker> error: closed
<ogra_> daker, screen unlocked ?
<daker> no i can't unlock the screen, i am facing the epoch bug
<jibel> ogra_, he cannot
<ogra_> ouch
<daker> :D
<daker> ogra_: does the clock impact the ssh server ?
<jibel> daker, what is the device?
<ogra_> reboot to recovery, touch /userdata/.adb_onlock (or was it /data ? )
<daker> jibel: Nexus4
<ogra_> then reboot again and adb should let you in
<jibel> daker, has ogra_ said, boot into recovery
<daker> ogra_: i am in recovert now, how do i touch /userdata/.adb_onlock ?
<ogra_> its years that i did that last ... (well, more than one year at least) ... iirc you need to mount /data if it isnt mounted (or /userdata, i really cant remember) ... and then just touch
<ogra_> (using the touch command :) )
<popey> it's /data
<popey> or did you change it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-tools/+bug/1414288
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1414288 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "adbd falsely looks for /data/.adb_onlock to override the screen lock check" [Critical,Fix released]
<jibel> ogra_, I don't have the fixrtc script on mako and arale
<jibel> ogra_, Ive fixrtc.hooks.diverted and fixrtc.local.premount.diverted in /usr/share/initramfs-tools
<jibel> and that's all
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> popey, it depends how in-sync the fstabs are ... iirc /userdata is /data on some devices in recovery while it is /userdata on the actual system
<popey> ah
<jibel> ogra_, that would explain why the script doesn't do its job if it is not there
<ogra_> jibel, yeah
<jibel> if I copy the job to the expected location, set the hwclock to something completely wrong, it should be correct on reboot
<jibel> s/job/script/
<ogra_> yeah
<jibel> ogra_, I suppose I need the hook to in the hooks/ directory?
<jibel> too*
<daker> ogra_: i am lost, how do i mount the /data ?
<ogra_> jibel, yeah
<ogra_> daker, "mount /data" in the recvovery adb console (if it isnt mounted yet)
<daker> ogra_: nice got it
<daker> jibel: hmm  2 Jan 16:14:15 ntpdate[3858]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<daker> maybe the ntp packets are being blocked by the firewall
<becku> hello
<becku>  I get no import contacts in telegram.  can anybody help me
<daker> ogra_ jibel fixed :D thanks!
<ogra_> :D
<daker> jibel: it's r327
<matv1> becku there is an option in the telegram menu -> Contacts. Then hit + in the contact page menu. you will be prompted to select from local Contacts app or enter details manualy
<matv1> becku do you not have that?
<becku> yes
<becku> matv1:   I got it now , took a long time to import
<becku> thanks!
<matv1> becku np. glad it worked :)
<becku>  but it has no rotation telegram
<becku>  because even you can not use whatsapp ?
<matv1> becku not sure what you mean ?
<becku> whatsapp not in ubuntu?
<becku> sorry for my bad english
<matv1> correct. there is no whatsapp on Ubuntu
<matv1> haha no problem
<k1l_> becku: you need to ask whatsapp to support ubuntu
<becku> :/
<matv1> becku also you could add your vote on: https://uappexplorer.com/wishlist
<becku> ok
<becku> thanks
<becku> i go
<popey> daker: about your date/time issue - be thankful you're not on iOS :) https://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/458ao3/discussion_changing_time_date_settings_to_jan_1/
<popey> (change date/time on ios to 1970 will brick the device)
<daker> popey: oh
<mterry> pitti, read your responses to the pam langpack-o-matic thing.  I would have expected the seeds to be in the usual place
<pitti> mterry: well, except that they aren't -- not at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds
<pitti> mterry: or 15.04 RTM is using the vivid seed
<pitti> but that seems fairly old to be plausible
<mterry> hrm
<pitti> and if it's really that old, we can just symlink pkglist-touch-15.04 to pkglist-touch-vivid
<mterry> pitti, it's not lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid ?
<pitti> mterry: that's the one which hasn't been changed in 10 months
<pitti> mterry: I don't know, perhaps it is
<mterry> pitti, ah.  Well that might be plausible
<pitti> someone here ought to know
<mterry> pitti, how often do we seed new things?  (vs depending)
<pitti> I suppose not that often, but I'm not a touch developer
<mterry> pitti, I have to leave for a dentist appt, but can pick this up later
<mterry> pitti, I'd say 10 months is plausible
<pitti> mterry: so, the other question is why pam isn't in the germinate list, this needs some debugging
<pitti> mterry: argh dentist, good luck!
<mterry> pitti, yeah thanks, I can try to dig into that when I get back -- didn't even consider that the maps were generated, which is dumb of me when it comes to seed packages.  Everything is generated!  :)
<pitti> at least it's much easier to maintain that way
<mariogrip> mhall119_: ping
<mhall119_> mariogrip: pong
<mariogrip> mhall119_: did you install the stable version?
<mhall119> rev 2?
<mariogrip> yeah
<mhall119> yeah, it wouldn't booth, maliit-server and unity8-dash kept crashing and re-spawning over and over
<mhall119> between that and apport trying to do something with the crash, it hangs and drains the battery
<mariogrip> did something appear on the screen?
<mhall119> system-image-dbus was using a lot fo CPU too
<mhall119> mariogrip: the boot splash
<mariogrip> ok, i'll push a new version, I was just checking if the stable version has support for 5.1
<bshah> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> bshah: hey
<bshah> sil2100: umm, patch you gave me in query is give 404
<sil2100> uuuu
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> Oh, maybe because I pushed a new version
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-system-image/server_uncompressed-initrd/+merge/285374/+preview-diff/693942/+files/preview.diff
<sil2100> Anyway, here's the MP (not finalized, missing 2 tests)
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-system-image/server_uncompressed-initrd/+merge/285374
<bshah> okay.. will test tomorrow morning
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: I think there's still something wrong with starting lightdm, I've managed to get into unity8 once by running your lightdm stop/chmod/start script at just the right time, but otherwise it just gets stuck trying to launch dbus-daemons
<mariogrip> mhall119: Yeah, I don't think it installed correctly from system image, can you do "cat /etc/system-image/channel.ini "
<mhall119> nope, that file doesn't exist
<mariogrip> mhall119: ah, it didn't install at all
<mhall119> well, u-d-f thought it did
<mariogrip> mhall119: it is probably running the version that was already installed.
<mhall119> that would explain some things
<mhall119> mariogrip: ok, so how do I force it to install the latest images?
<mariogrip> mhall119: anyway, download this: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/fp2/70-FP2.rules and adb shell then mount -o rw,remount / then exit then adb push 70-FP2.rules /usr/lib/lxc-android-config
<mariogrip> then adb reboot :)
<mhall119> what does that do?
<mariogrip> mhall119: fix permissions
<mhall119> for lightdm?
<mariogrip> jup
<mhall119> ok, gotta wait for it to charge up a bit again before it'll reboot
<mhall119> mariogrip: ok, it booted up fine this time, now I need to update it to the latest images, can I just u-d-f again, or do I need to do something different?
<mariogrip> mhall119: you need to update it using recovery, I have an new version ready soon
 * mhall119 will be back in a few minutes, going to run out and pickup some lunch
<mhall119> mariogrip: let me know when it's ready and how to install it
<mariogrip> mhall119: ack
<CheeryLee> Hello everyone! Tell me please: iniramfs in the kernel are the same on all devices?
<jrolland-ubuntu> me
<mariogrip> mhall119: here: /home/mariogrip/Dropbox/Public/ubuntu/fp2/system.img.tar.xz
<mariogrip> ops: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/fp2/system.img.tar.xz
<mariogrip> wait, this one: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/fp2/android.img.tar.xz
<mariogrip> and this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/fp2/boot.img
<mariogrip> so, reboot to recovery
<mariogrip> adb shell "mount /data"
<mariogrip> adb push android.img /data
<mariogrip> on recovery ui: choose "Ubuntu actions" -> "replace system.img" -> Choose android.img
<mariogrip> then reboot to fastboot and flash boot.img
<Mujisiro> Hello guys, did anyone succesfully install ubuntu touch on an lg g2?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-12
 * _Sponge checks his watch. http://i.imgur.com/tqUNgSj.jpg
<_Sponge> It's Friday \o/ Yay !
<_Sponge> Morning everyone.
<mcphail> !yay | _Sponge
<ubot5`> _Sponge: Glad you made it! :-)
<mcphail> Nice timepiece
<zzarr> hello! where is the android lxc located in a preinstalled ubuntu-touch image?
<mardy> mpt: hi! I guess I should also show the package name (in the form com.ubuntu/Mail) in the secondary text in this page, right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnlineAccounts?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-accounts-account.png
<Smurphy> _Sponge: *lol* Nice wrist Watch you got there ...
<mpt> mardy, hmm, I don’t know. If we did, we’d need to show it here too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityPermissions#Permission_lists
<mpt> mardy, we should ask tvoss
<bshah> sil2100: morning
<popey> Nice keyboard too!
<Smurphy> Guys - instead of Twitter - put Wahtsapp into the phone.
<popey> Ok!
<popey> I'll get right on that.
<mardy> mpt: I vote for adding it, because it's not uncommon for an app and scope to have the same display name (like: Vkontakte, Facebook, Instagram)
<mardy> mpt: this would let the user tell them apart (assuming that the icon is also the same)
<mpt> mardy, for a very geeky definition of “the user”, but yeah
<mardy> :-)
<mardy> mpt: well, it's something: otherwise there might be absolutely no hint to tell two apps apart
<sil2100> bshah: morning :)
<sil2100> bshah: any luck with 'teh branch'?
<bshah> sil2100: so your final patch seems to work fine :)
<karlo1941> ?
<Smurphy> !
<tvoss> mpt, what would be design's proposal to solve the issue that mardy mentions? glad for other suggestions
<sil2100> Yay ;) Just hope that there were no other hidden issues with repacking the keyring
<bshah> though I can't test that image "works"
<bshah> because shadeslayer don't have access to e5 for 2 week
<sil2100> bshah: it seems it's been really long since we last used the 'keyring=' option anywhere, so this part of the code was a bit left for dead
<mpt> tvoss, I don’t know … I wish there was a better one, though
<tvoss> mpt, so display of the app id is not optimal, admittedly, but anything we can do has to be based on it
<mpt> tvoss, I wonder if we could use something like those auto-generated avatars on Web sites that are based on the commenter’s e-mail address
<tvoss> mpt, hmmm, interesting idea
<mpt> They’re called identicons, apparently https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identicon
<tvoss> mpt, but we would have to educate the user what they actually mean, too
<mpt> yes
<tvoss> mpt, can you take that conversation back to design?
<mpt> sure
<tvoss> mpt, ideally, we would even surface the identicon in the store
<bshah> sil2100: one feature request or minor bug that is hunting me.. so if I publish only one image in channel still it generates delta files and that is just time consuming
<bshah> anyway to disable delta generation?
<sil2100> bshah: hm, you mean you publish just one image in a channel (i.e. no other images were in that channel) it generates a delta still?
<sil2100> bshah: a delta shouldn't be generated then, not if you didn't define a custom deltabase
<sil2100> bshah: but anyway, it's possible to disable delta generation for a channel in overall, but then you get no deltas
<mardy> mpt: meanwhile, would it be fine if I add the package line as we do in the trust store prompts?
<mpt> mardy, sure
<bshah> sil2100: I've defined
<bshah> versionbase = 1
<bshah> fullcount = 1
<bshah> still it generatees delta.
<sil2100> bshah: you don't want to have deltas at all in the channel?
<bshah> no..
<matv1> ogra_ question about that logitech K480. Do you actually use it for the bq tablet? Does it sit well in the holder? is it wide enough for that?
<jjardon> Hi, does ubuntu-touch have a special mechanism to store status/data of the phone in case power loss?
<ogra_> matv1, i dont have a bq tablet (yet) .... i use it with my old N7 currently
<ogra_> matv1, but i would expect the bq to fit ... perhaps popey knows
<ogra_> i know there are such kbd's in the canonical office so i would expect *someone* to have tried that
<popey> I dont have a bq tablet
<matv1> oh my
<popey> happy to measure the k380 though
<ogra_> popey, no, but you are at the office at times and could have seen one sitting in a k480 kbd :)
<ogra_> matv1, why oh my ?
<popey> JMulholland oi oi, have you seen any Logitech (black and yellow) Bluetooth keyboards around? Fancy jamming a BQ M10 into it to see if it fits? :)
<ogra_> the slot has a lot of wiggle room if i use the n7
<matv1> well ogra_ and popey not even having used a phisical bq tablet is not what i expected if you guys are releasing it in a month or something
<popey> Plenty of others have them
<popey> Not everyone needs one
<matv1> ah!
<ogra_> matv1, i dont work on the phone team since about a year now :)
<anpok> yeah the ones that have one play remote controlled testers
<ogra_> i'm a normal customer, like you :)
<anpok> which is kind of nice.. delegating testing some one else .. you can focus on generatig ideas
<ogra_> anpok, does that mean you casn call yourself an "architect" now ?
<ogra_> (seems to be a fashionable thing :) )
<anpok> yeah.. solution architect maybe
<matv1> ogra_ popey ok cool :)
<victor_bq> Hi all!
<victor_bq> someone to lend a hand with two customers?
<victor_bq> =)
<popey> victor_bq: what's up?
<victor_bq> well I've got two customer experiencing this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1508081
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1508081 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Fails to receive OTA updates" [High,In progress]
<popey> have you seen comment #18 from Ken?
<victor_bq> ok, I'll give them those instructions
<victor_bq> and if the problem remains? something else to do?
<popey> I wonder if opening the terminal and manually running "system-image-cli" will do it. barry or kenvandine may know...
<victor_bq> well enough for me =), if the problem persists I'll contact again
<victor_bq> thanks popey!
<popey> np
<matv1> popey victor bq if i may jump in. I distinctly remember ogra_ saying that to another person with the same problem, which resolved it then. about a week ago i think
<popey> handy to know
<victor_bq> great!
<popey> thanks matv1
<victor_bq> thanks =)
<matv1> but i have no way to confirm as i do not know how to recreate the failing ota
<victor_bq> Well, no problem I'll let you know in the bug if it worked for this 2 customers ;)
<matv1> cool, i hope it does
<sil2100> bshah: sorry, went to lunch - anyway, if you don't want to have deltas at all in a given channel, just add 'deltabase = ' to the channel config
<bshah> oh okay
<sil2100> bshah: this basically means that no deltas will be generated, only full images
<bshah> ok
<sil2100> (it will generate a warning but work as intended)
<sil2100> But yeah, OTA updates will be big then
<bshah> well plasma mobile is still under development so we don't have kind of OTA update etc
<popey> ogra_: what's the best low price ubuntu compatible arm device that I could use for building?
<popey> Preferably something that has sata port or some other decent size storage (i.e. not a phone)
<ogra_> depends ... if you want to fiddle a little i'd go with a bananaPi ... that has SATA
<ogra_> (natively)
<ogra_> else rpi with snappy in a classic shell (that gets you a full apt env in the 16.04 images)
<popey> if I went rpi I'd probably just go for normal ubuntu images
<popey> actually, I have a bananapi!
<popey> i think
<popey> \o/ i do
<popey> ogra_: do we have a snappy image for the banana pi?
<ogra_> not anymore, no
<ogra_> we used to in 15.04 ... but that wouldnt help you much
<ogra_> but i bet you will find some ubuntu image somewhere for it
<popey> bah
<popey> actually 15.04 would help
<popey> because I want to build stuff for 15.04 :)
<ogra_> for snappy ?
<popey> oh, no
<popey> so probably best to go for tranditional deb based image
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> there was a very early beta image http://forum.banana-pi.org/t/bpi-m2-new-image-snappy-ubuntu-15-04-image-v4-0-release/436 ...
<ogra_> if you cant find anything you at least could fish bootloader and kernel out of that one and just use the good old ubuntu-core tarball
<ogra_> popey, in any case, SATA will get you fast file IO ... but for fast compilation you want a fast CPU and much RAM ... it matters what exactly you want to build
<ogra_> (images and rootfses -> you want SATA .... compiling libreoffice for arm ... better go for something like a parallella board .... they have impressing compute power)
<popey> nah, nothing that big
<popey> small phone apps
<ogra_> then an rpi would do i guess
<ogra_> wont be super fast but you can have snappy as well as ubuntu mate images and easily flip the SDs around
<popey> true
<jgdx> pete-woods, hey, specific vpn routes (not sure what they're called) are missing from your vpn editor? Are they supported by connectivity api?
<ogra_> and i bet you could play around with distcc to cluster a few of them to have distributed compiling
<pete-woods> jgdx: I haven't implemented that part
<pete-woods> this was already an absolutely massive piece of work
<jgdx> pete-woods, yeah, you did an amazing job
<jgdx> pete-woods, what are you thoughts on that, though? Is it required for a first phase?
<pete-woods> jgdx: I don't think so
<jgdx> pete-woods, okay, great.
<V99> which is the date of the OTA 9.5 launch?
<V99> when*
<Smurphy> No idea :(
<OerHeks> soon, and OTA 10 in the 1st week of march >> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-9-5-hotfix-on-its-way-to-fix-the-big-mir-issue-on-ubuntu-phones-500231.shtml
<Smurphy> 3 Critical, 7 High issues ...
<mhall119> mariogrip: I did the flashing of android.img and boot.img you gave me yesterday, now I can't run u-d-f
<mhall119> 2016/02/12 09:48:36 error pushing: failed to copy '/home/mhall/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/stable/FP2/version-2.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery/': No such file or directory
<mhall119> 2016/02/12 09:48:36 error pushing: failed to copy '/home/mhall/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/stable/FP2/version-2.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery/': No such file or directory
<mhall119> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -lha /cache
<mhall119> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 Jan 14  1970 /cache -> /android/cache
<mhall119> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /android
<mhall119> data  firmware  persist  system
<mariogrip> cannot use udf
<davmor2> jgdx, pete-woods: on and off and working reliably is all that is required for phase one :)  Nice solid foundation then build the other stuff on top of that as you go :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: oh, I thought that flashing the android.img and boot.img would allow u-d-f to work
<mariogrip> mhall119: it's a problem with recovery
<mariogrip> I haven't looked at the problem yet, I will wait to we have wifi so we can update
<mariogrip> but did you replace android.img?
<mariogrip> mhall119:  from recovery menu?
<mariogrip> mhall119: I can fix the udf if you want it
<jgdx> davmor2, :) Let's do it!
<jgdx> davmor2, pete's vpn editor works for you?
<davmor2> jgdx: no idea never used it
<jgdx> davmor2, okay, it's here [1] if you wanna give it a go. [1] http://people.canonical.com/~pete/com.ubuntu.developer.pete-woods.vpn-editor_0.2.0_all.click
<davmor2> jgdx: no time right now but I'll give it a go after
<mhall119> mariogrip: yeah, I replaced the android system from the Ubuntu actions menu, using android.img
<mhall119> getting u-d-f working would make it easier going forward
<mariogrip> mhall119: ok, I will start working on that when i'm done with some kernel changes
<mhall119> mariogrip: awesome work, thanks :)
<mariogrip> :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: also, should I be using stable, rc-proposed or devel-proposed channel?
<mariogrip> rc
<mhall119> mariogrip: what are your thoughts on Maarten's email this morning? Are the binary blogs needed for this port going to be a problem?
<mariogrip> mhall119: I don't see the binary blobs as a problem (example mako and opo has blobs too), but it would make things easier, but that saying having a fully open source blobs would be awesome! (aka fully opensource phone) but I don't see qcom opensource there blobs.
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> that's what I was thinking too, just wanted to check with you
<mhall119> mariogrip: I've downloaded the rev 6 images from rc-proposed, can I push them to the phone manually and install them from the recovery menu?
<mariogrip> mhall119: I just got the new recovery ready
<mariogrip> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/fp2/recovery.img
<mariogrip> now udf should work
<mhall119> fastboot flash recovery recovery.img?
<mariogrip> jup
<mariogrip> then reboot to recovery do adb shell "mount /data && mount /cache"
<mariogrip> then run udf
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~/Downloads/phablet-flash/fairphone$ sudo fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<mhall119> target reported max download size of 536870912 bytes
<mhall119> sending 'recovery' (16416 KB)...
<mhall119> OKAY [  0.636s]
<mhall119> writing 'recovery'...
<mhall119> FAILED (remote: size too large)
<mhall119> finished. total time: 0.639s
<mariogrip> oh, letme fix that
<_Sponge> mariogrip: Did you get my eMail about allowing people to edit the ubport wiki ?
<mariogrip> _Sponge: no, i did not, letme check
<_Sponge> mhall119: Can we get this to work on Touch ? https://play.google.com/music/gift?u=0#
<_Sponge> mariogrip: It'was to your gmail.
<mhall119> _Sponge: Google Play Music?
<_Sponge> mhall119: yeps
<mariogrip> _Sponge: oh, yeah I had to disable that from the wiki due to spam, I will be switching wiki soon
<_Sponge> Also #BadVoltage is Out. http://community.badvoltage.org/t/1x60-new-again/10724
<_Sponge> mariogrip: Wat wiki shall you be using, exactly ?
<mhall119> _Sponge: maybe with https://github.com/simon-weber/gmusicapi ?
<mariogrip> _Sponge: We was talking on moving it to wiki.ubuntu.com
<mariogrip> or jingo
<_Sponge> mariogrip: That'll never happen IMHO.
<_Sponge> jingo ?
 * _Sponge scans for jingo ..
<mariogrip> https://github.com/claudioc/jingo
<_Sponge> mhall119: Sorry for pinging you. | I just got excited: http://www.xda-developers.com/xda-external-link/gift-a-google-play-music-subscription-at-50-off/
<mariogrip> node.js based and uses git
<_Sponge> It needs a_lot of work (jingo) .. but I'm impressed so far.
<mariogrip> what do you mean with "That'll never happen IMHO."? I was thinking of doing the switch pretty soon
<_Sponge> mariogrip: Putting ubport on wiki.ubuntu.com has distinct limitations, but what would I know.
<mhall119> what limitations are you concerned about?
<mariogrip> mhall119: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/fp2/recovery.img
<_Sponge> mariogrip: The extensions that go with MediaWiki & Semantic MediaWiki make it perfect for the web (as it is). https://www.semantic-mediawiki.org/wiki/Semantic_MediaWiki
<mhall119> mariogrip: ok, flashed and rebooting, now I should be able to use u-d-f?
<_Sponge> mhall119: Languages, Funding-Model for ubports, load-time, less-modules for mario to use in extensions for MediaWiki.
<mariogrip> _Sponge: MediaWiki is php, baaha
<_Sponge> mariogrip: Do you need any help, with this ?
<mariogrip> mhall119: yes, but remember adb shell "mount data && mount /cache"
<_Sponge> I'm at codeclub ion Saturday, if you'd like to do a jit.si ?
<mhall119> mariogrip: from Ubuntu or from the recovery partition?
<mariogrip> mhall119: recovery
<mariogrip> run udf from recovery
<mhall119> ok, running it now
 * mhall119 notes that it says "Cyanogen Recovery" again, instead of "Ubports Recovery"
<mariogrip> mhall119: Yeah, i removed some images to make space,
<mhall119> I see the little Android image, but it's not animated
<mariogrip> mhall119: yeah, i see i remove wrong res folder
<mhall119> I see Ubuntu splash :)
<mariogrip> :D
<mhall119> still no /etc/system-image/config.d though :(
<mhall119> and there was very little time spent on the Android splash screen, so I'm not convinced that it applied the new images
<mariogrip> mhall119: can you reboot to recovery and do adb shell "cat /cache/system-image-upgrader.log"
<mhall119> adb reboot recovery sent it back tothe android upgrading splash, which rebooted again (going into ubuntu I think)
<mhall119> yeah, something went bad there, manually rebooting it into recovery
<mhall119> hmmm, can't seem to get back into recovery, it just goes to the android upgrade screen then reboots
<mariogrip> mhall119: just reboot to bootloader, I has a typo (note to self: test before)
<mhall119> heh, that's what I'm here for :)
<mhall119> ok, back in the bootloader
<mariogrip> *uploading*
<jamie12> hey i am looking to get involved with ubuntu touch, I was working on firefox OS and they are now discontinuing it so i am looking for a new project to work on
<mhall119> jamie12: porting, apps, or developing the OS itself?
<jamie12> mhall119: i am looking to work on the OS itself
<mhall119> any particular part?
<jamie12> QA
<mhall119> ah, I know just the guy for you, balloons ^^
<balloons> ohh brillant ;-) What part of QA tickles your fancy?
<jamie12> well mainly running or generating testcase and manual testing
<balloons> specific to ubuntu touch, there's plenty of QA related work for the core apps, which are the community developed set of default apps for the ubuntu touch
<jamie12> I have been working on QA for firefox OS for the last year anb a half
<balloons> Do you have a device?
<jamie12> i was hoping there might be support for the device i have... but i cant seem to find if there is... i have a Z3C which is a high end device
<jamie12> lol it currently has firefox OS on it
<mhall119> victorp: ^^ do you know if there's any port of Ubuntu for the Z3C (that's a Sony, I think)
<jamie12> yes sony Z3C
<popey> !devices
<ubot5`> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> that page lists ports
<victorp> mhall119, not that I know of
<jamie12> looks like i might have to work on porting
<popey> That would be awesome.
<popey> Sony devices are really pretty
<mhall119> jamie12: what board does that one use?
<jamie12> let me look
<ogra_> because you can take them into the shower ?
<_Sponge> It's after 5.30 here - I'm for a beer - anyone else out on Valentines Weekend ?
<jamie12> one sec need to go grab my device
<balloons> jamie12, if you are interested in trying to port, that might be a good first step; especially if you want to do manual QA work
<mhall119> mariogrip: how's the upload coming?
<mariogrip> mhall119: I had to fix something again, something weird is going on
<balloons> do you know python or qml perchance? you can write automated tests without a device
<jamie12> balloons: i do know python, but not very well, also sadly automated is not by best suit
<jamie12> mhall119: i just know its a qcom, hardware revison of aries
<balloons> ahh no worries. We have a nice suite of manunal tests we maintain, but it's more desktop focused. In case you do want to try: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual
<jamie12> god i hate windows with a passion... one sec, im swapping to linux
<Jamie_1> much better
<Jamie_1> balloons: can you throw that link at me again?
<balloons> Jamie_1, sure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual
<Jamie_1> thanks
<balloons> Jamie_1, we hang out in #ubuntu-quality. The entire wiki is worth looking over if you want to get a background on what we do: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<Jamie_1> will do, thanks balloons, right now im just working on getting a new project to work on since my project has reached EOL sadly
<mariogrip> mhall119: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/fp2/recovery.img
<mariogrip> ogra_: did you see my MP?
<mhall119> mariogrip: flashed, reboot now?
<mhall119> into recovery or ubuntu?
<mariogrip> reboot to recovery :)
<mhall119> seeing the ubuntu upgrade splash screen now
<mariogrip> mhall119: hope it stays for more then 5 seconds now
<mhall119> so far it is :)
<mariogrip> yey :D
<Jamie_1> balloons: thanks im setting everything up now
<mhall119> mariogrip: it's rebooting
 * mhall119 gets his hopesup
<mariogrip> :)
<mhall119> hmmm, saw the ubuntu splash, then it shut off :/
<mhall119> let me reboot again and keep the screen awake
<mhall119> or should I reboot into recovery and try u-d-f again?
<mariogrip> mhall119: just try again
<mariogrip> to ubuntu
<Piffen> Goop vevning. im New ro IRC any godo rooms to begin with?
<mhall119> Ubuntu 15.04 (r6) \o/
<mariogrip> \o/
<popey> *\o/*
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Piffen
<ubot5`> Piffen: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Jamie_1> balloons: should i just work on setting up desktop and running and writing desktop tests till i can get the port made?
<mhall119> it does not like my USB cable anymore though, no data and not even getting power from it :/
<mhall119> without adb or network, that's going to make things interesting
<balloons> Jamie_1, you are free to do whatever interests you :-) Talk to flocculant for what tests are most needed at the moment; he can point you in the right direction. Though obviously any bug works: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<mariogrip> mhall119: no power? for adb enable developer mode
<mhall119> mariogrip: yeah, I'm not sure why it wouldn't get power
<mhall119> I don't get MTP either....somethings up with this cable I think
<Jamie_1>  balloons: thanks, sorry about being annoying its gonna take me a little to get used to the way things run with ubuntu.
<balloons> Jamie_1, no worries at all. I would recommend trying a few different things out, to see what you enjoy the most and where you excel.
<mariogrip> mhall119: I think I found the problem with the screen, it has a old video driver in the kernel (screen works perfectly on the opo)
<balloons> glad to have you contributing!
<mariogrip> mhall119: I have the same issue, it's not your cable
<Jamie_1> balloons: whelp had to find something, Also i will be working on porting to the Z3C... i need to make use of the dam expensive thing anyways
<mhall119> yeah, I just tried with my Nexus 4 and it works fine there
<mhall119> it gets power when I use my A/C charging cable
<mariogrip> mhall119: it might be a problem with the power negotiation
<mhall119> mariogrip: could you put the terminal app in the image so we at least have that?
<mariogrip> mhall119: you could enable adb at boot
<mariogrip> mhall119: download all these files: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mariogrip/Ubuntu-touch/fp2/
<mariogrip> use adb-install to install
<mariogrip> also, you need to do this from recovery
<mariogrip> there is a typo in adb-install, it's ubuntu.img not ubuntu.com
<_Sponge> mariogrip: Just a quickie, but if no-one has been able to log-on .. How (?) have you had 'loads of spam ?
<mariogrip> _Sponge: I had to disable the log-in due to spam
<_Sponge> but according to this https://wiki.ubports.com/w/Special:RecentChanges How have you had "spam" if no-one was able to log on ?
<_Sponge> Also It's only been a week.
<Zapp-> Hi im trying to find a IRC client that are stand alone an not anweb app for uubuntu
<Zapp-> phone
<_Sponge> irissi
<Zapp-> Irssi on the phone?
<ogra_> Zapp-, there is a kiwi irc client in the store
<ogra_> (and yes, irssi works if you install it in a chroot in /home/phablet)
<Zapp-> Running kiwi IRC now but it is not so configurable
<mhall119> mariogrip: that fixed it, even power
<mhall119> mariogrip: now, how can I get wifi working?
<ogra_> sacrifice a chicken ...
<mariogrip> mhall119: first check nmcli d
<Zapp-> Would be nice to have andchat from android converted to this os
<ogra_> Zapp-, well, convergence will soon let you have xchat and such ...
<mariogrip> ogra_: does the kiwi app have notifications?
<ogra_> mariogrip, nope
<mariogrip> o
<mariogrip> k
<ogra_> mariogrip, well, it does ... internally in javascript ... but indeed only if the app is focuesd
<mariogrip> ogra_:  ah, ok.
<ogra_> mariogrip, i have a snappy ircproxy that i was planning to add notification support to and to integrate it with a client app fopr the phone ...
<ogra_> but time is so shprt atm
<ogra_> *short
<dobey> ogra_: znc?
<ogra_> bip
<dobey> ah. i recall seeing mentions of znc already having push notification support for ubuntu
<ogra_> well, feel free to snap it up  ;)
<mariogrip> ogra_: that would be awesome
<popey> yes, make a snap, which is uninstallable on the phone :þ
<ogra_> popey, why would you install the server bit on the phone ?
<dobey> popey: running an irc bouncer on your phone is probably not what you want anyway
<ogra_> you need a remote server that sends the notifications
<popey> why not? :)
<dobey> but znc is already packaged in ubuntu too
<dobey> popey: because you're not studio?
<ogra_> popey, because it would be confined and lifecycled
<popey> true :)
<ogra_> if you do that you can also just stay with kiwi :)
<popey> the lifecycle policy really does shutdown novel ideas sometimes
<ogra_> yeah
<dobey> don't even get me started ;)
<popey> It's incredibly frustrating
<ogra_> but otoh we got ten times better batterylife than anyone else :)
<popey> pffft
 * _Sponge shrugs
<dobey> on one device maybe
<ogra_> anyway, i doubt it will ever change
<ogra_> unless you tie up tvoss and torture him til he agrees
<popey> pmcgowan: any movement on the lifecycle issues we discussed some weeks back?
<xNear> hmm, what is actually the best phone with ubuntu touch?
<dobey> the one you use
<ogra_> depends on your usecase ...
<mariogrip> oneplus one ;)
<xNear> nope, my phone is not supported. there is simple port but its not progressed since months (z1 compact)
<ogra_> for photos there is nothing better than the MX4 .... also the display is awesome ...
<xNear> do any of us use ubuntu touch as main OS?
<xNear> of you*
<xNear> sorry
<ogra_> but the aquaris 4.5 is definitely a lot faster than all the others
<mariogrip> I do, I use bq 4.5
<dobey> xNear: i mean, if you have a phone running ubuntu, but you don't use it, then it's not going to be the "best" one :)
<popey> OnePlusOne is way faster than MX4 or bq e4.5
<JanC> xNear: do you mean for desktop or phone?
<popey> and Nexus 4 is faster than 4.5
<ogra_> popey, even than the 4.5 ? wow
<xNear> phone of course ;)
<ogra_> popey, all HW features working on the OPO ?
<popey> no
 * popey looks at mariogrip :)
<ogra_> (bluettoth etc)
<popey> bt isnt
<ogra_> ah, sad
<popey> UI updates are silky compared to mx4 and bq
<sergiusens> popey, force thomas to use the phone as his main phone and the lifecycle restrictions will start to get fixed ;-)
<dobey> OPO is in similar situation to N5 in terms of hw support
 * mariogrip hides
<JanC> I have an Aquaris 4.5 also
<popey> :) mariogrip
<mariogrip> popey: ubp-5.1 looks promising
<popey> yay
<mariogrip> I also have oneplus x on my road map, (that has pretty much the same hardware as opo)
<popey> yeah, i love my opx
<popey> wish we had more people who could help you
 * dobey just wants good hardware in a 4.3" phone
<ogra_> just grow your hads :P
<ogra_> *hands
<mariogrip> popey: Yeah
<mhall119> mariogrip: nmcli d http://paste.ubuntu.com/15028152/
<mariogrip> mhall119: check if wcnss_service is running (pidof wcnss_service)
<dobey> ogra_: i do find it disturbing that huge phones is even the trend in china/japan :-/
<mhall119> mariogrip: nothing
<ogra_> dobey, but there they use them as desktops :P
<mariogrip> mhall119: try to start it /system/bin/wcnss_service
<mhall119> ran it, pidof still returns nothing
<dobey> ogra_: not much room to work, doing that.
<mariogrip> mhall119: check if there is anything in dmesg or logcat (it seems to have crashed
<mhall119> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15028212/ is grepped from syslog for wcnss
<mariogrip> mhall119: here is the problem:  wcnss: Failed to locate wcnss.mdt
<mariogrip> mhall119: do ls /firmware/image/
<mariogrip> mhall119: I will start working on wifi after I get the display to behave
<mariogrip> mhall119: there is quite a work to enable wifi, so it probably easier to that i fix it in android
<mhall119> mariogrip: there is no /firmware
<mariogrip> mhall119: i was afraid of that
<_Sponge> mariogrip: there are no MediaWiki users, either.
<mhall119> mariogrip: I've gotta take my dogs to the vet, so leave me any instructions for what you want me to try and I'll do them when I get back
<mariogrip> mhall119: ack
<pmcgowan> popey, no progress but hadn't expected any until we cleared the releases
<popey> k
<pmcgowan> ogra_, hey are you using that k480 kbd? I just got one and wily wont pair it
<ogra_> pmcgowan, works on my N7
<ogra_> make sure to only press the left pair button
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I got prompted for a pin code then it failed
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> havent had any issues with it
<pmcgowan> ok will see what bluetoothctl says
<pmcgowan> might work on the tablet
<ogra_> i havent tried it with a phone yet
<pmcgowan> ogra_, worked on freiza so all good
<ogra_> hmm, something is wrong with the N7
<ogra_> comes up with bt off ... and turns itself off after a while
<pmcgowan> ogra_, bt got busted ther recently
<ogra_> ah
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, that fixed yet?
<ogra_> not on todays image it seems :)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, does the freiza fit into the slot ?
<pmcgowan> it does!
<ogra_> \o/
<pmcgowan> bt connection is spotty here too
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, that's one for alecu & charles I believe
<john-mcaleely> ie, they know, not me
<pmcgowan> really?
<pmcgowan> its losing connection
<charles> I'm looking at bug #1530807 right now and am working on the indicator component of that
<ubot5`> bug 1530807 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth cannot be activated on several devices" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530807
<pmcgowan> feels like bluez crashed
<charles> but that doesn't mean I'm taking on all bluez bugs :-)
<pmcgowan> its in a state where its not scanning at all
<pmcgowan> charles, its like settings cant talk to the backend
<charles> pmcgowan, I think there is something going on in systems-settings
<charles> the part about discoverable / not discoverable in settings in bug 1530807 isn't coming from the indicator, it's coming from code in u-s-s that talks to bluez
<ubot5`> bug 1530807 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth cannot be activated on several devices" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530807
<charles> who's been doing u-s-s bugfixes?
<pmcgowan> charles, this is what I am seeing
<pmcgowan> I paired the keyboard and its working...
<tathhu> well, if m10 fits into k480.. i'm even more goign to buy it :P
<pmcgowan> then the device no longer sees it
<charles> kenvandine, ^
<pmcgowan> then the device does see it
<pmcgowan> but no settings cannot talk to the backend
<pmcgowan> I think the daemon may have restarted
<charles> pmcgowan, I think you can use hciconfig to get a dump of bluez status from the command line
<dobey> well i can't seem to pair my mako to my PC right now either. it just says "failed" on the PC, and no magic PIN stuff ever happens on the phone
<charles> pmcgowan, eg https://launchpadlibrarian.net/233590765/screenshot20160109_140631775.png
<kenvandine> my flo never sees devices to connect to
<kenvandine> charles, the toggle to turn on and off bluetooth comes from the indicator, but the discoverable thing is just dbus to bluez
<kenvandine> i think
<charles> kenvandine, I think that's correct
<kenvandine> and that's all working fine on my other devices
<kenvandine> flo is in bad shape though
<charles> kenvandine, I think there are at least two bugs here, one regarding the indicator toggle and the other in system-settings regarding discoverable
<charles> I'm adding u-s-s to 1530807
<charles> though maybe it should be in a separate ticket...
<kenvandine> charles, no, i think they are the same bug
<kenvandine> someone said if you enable bluetooth from the command line then it all works
<kenvandine> the problem is the toggle in the indicator isn't working
 * kenvandine isn't even sure how to do that from the cli :)
<pmcgowan> I have bt enabled it simply wont connect the keyboard again
<charles> kenvandine, I'm not sure how the indicator could be breaking the discoverable / not discoverable status in systems settings, the indicator doesn't have any of that logic?
<kenvandine> charles, i think we can toggle discoverable when bluetooth is disabled
<kenvandine> which seem swrong
<kenvandine> seems wrong
<pmcgowan> Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed
<pmcgowan> seems there are multiple problems here
<kenvandine> charles, so bluez can report it is discoverable, but other devices won't see it if bluetooth is disabled
<charles> kenvandine, that's plausible
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, maybe, but multiple problems only on some devices?
<kenvandine> charles, yeah, i think the bluez API lets us interact with it
<charles> I don't know if that's what's happening but it passes the sniff test anyway
<kenvandine> even though the device is actually blocked
<kenvandine> someday i might understand bluez :)
<charles> kenvandine, what is the bluetooth settings plugin getting from the indicator? just the on/off flag?
<kenvandine> yeah
<charles> ok
<charles> I'll see if I can't figure out what's going wrong in the indicator
<kenvandine> charles, and i think a restart of indicator-bluetooth makes it work again
<Mujisiro> Hi all, is there anyone who successfully installed ubuntu touch on a lg g2?
<charles> kenvandine, yeah I'm seeing the same thing, and I think someone in-ticket reported that as well
<charles> kenvandine, it may be a startup timing issue, eg the indicator expecting bluez to be ready for business when the indicator starts
<kenvandine> yeah, confirmed everything seems peachy after restarting indicator-bluetooth
<charles> cool
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, Ithe bt panel just isnt initating scans
<alecu> charles: sounds like what you suspected all along
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, it is for me
<alecu> charles: is there a way to steadily reproduce this?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, it will scan with devices connected right?
<kenvandine> but on my flo only after restarting indicator-bluetooth
<charles> pmcgowan, will it initiate scans after you restart indicator-bluetooth?
<kenvandine> i just forgot all devices and let it find them again
<kenvandine> and paired the mouse
<kenvandine> all worked perfectly
<charles> alecu, I don't know how to reproduce it every time yet
<kenvandine> after restarting the indicator
<pmcgowan> charles, how?
<charles> pmcgowan, from phablet-shell, "restart indicator-bluetooth"
<pmcgowan> Unknown job: indicator-bluetooth
<kenvandine> no sudo
<pmcgowan> I am in with adb shell then did su phablet ?
<pmcgowan> phablet-shell doesnt work
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> su - phablet
<pmcgowan> sigh
<pmcgowan> -su: restart: command not found
<kenvandine> install the terminal app :)
<charles> :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, it's an upstart session job
<pmcgowan> installing
<pmcgowan> oh ffff
<pmcgowan> just lost connection to the keyboard
<kenvandine> omg
<kenvandine> :)
 * pmcgowan hates bluetooth it has never worked
<charles> +1
<dobey> pmcgowan: what, you using a nexus 5 too now? :P
<pmcgowan> I feel dobey's pain
<davmor2> pmcgowan: pfff dobey uses it by choice don't fooled into empathising with him, he is just a glutton for punishment :)
<alecu> davmor2: lol
<alecu> charles: I think I managed to get my bq 4.5 into the broken state
<alecu> charles: I first disable autostart of the bluetooth daemon:
<alecu> echo "manual" | sudo tee /etc/init/bluetooth.override
<alecu> then I reboot
<alecu> and after everything starts, I run "sudo start bluetooth"
<alecu> after that, the on/off switch in indicator and system settings seems to not match
<alecu> and bluetooth keeps connected all the time, independent of what those switches show.
<alecu> added a comment about that to the bug.
<alecu> charles: I agree that this looks like an initialization problem.
<k1l> http://maruos.com/  seems like someone picked that ubuntu4android idea and made it debian4android
<popey> kinda
<popey> u4a was a somewhat different animal
<popey> lots of integration between the two OSs
<popey> which they may be able to do with maru, who knows
<dobey> well, lots of demo anyway. i don't think we had any practical integration work completed there, did we?
<popey> yes
<popey> thunderbird on desktop accessed android contacts for example
<k1l> yes, i have seen nothing than nice photos so far. that why i said idea.
<popey> It's good though, validates the idea that a computer in your pocket can be more than just a phone.
<sarnold> k1l: would you consider unbanning *!*@unaffiliated/ilhami ? he's asked a question in #ubuntu-devel that's probably better suited here; thanks
<k1l> sarnold: hi. i will no unban that user since he is an issue since 2013 and was banned several times and proven that he will be an issue again when given a 2nd chance.
<sarnold> k1l: thanks for the consideration and explanation :)
<k1l> sarnold: i told him to use the mailinglist if he really needs support or got questions. but seems that effort is too much for him.
<sarnold> k1l: heh, I'm familiar with the trait :/
<TLF> https://answers.launchpad.net/podbird/+question/284960
<TLF> Anyone know how to restore thumbnails in Podbird?
<TLF> I deleted the dir in .config so it would load. It worked, but I have no images now.
<ogra_> k1l, it is "divergence" (two OSes on two displays on one device)
<ogra_> :)
<k1l> :)
<ogra_> they still have to deliver something first though ...
<k1l> yeah. i have just seen "mockup" photos so far. but i still think there is a market for android+real desktop looking at the smartphone marketshare of android.
<ogra_> LOL !
<ogra_> Produktmerkmale
<ogra_>     Android 5.1 (Lutscher)
<ogra_> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B017IG7DLC/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=ce-de
<ogra_> (sorry, only funny for germans i guess)
<k1l> muahahaa, thats a nice lost in translation
<ogra_> yeah
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-13
<mac-> hey
<mac-> is Ububtu Touch based on Android ?
<mac-> or this is true Linux ?
<k1l> mac-: its "true linux" but uses an android container to use android drivers because there are only android drivers available most times
<k1l> https://developer.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_uploaded/136981fa-6287-49d3-9874-06f40b2e4eb7-cms_page_media/380/ubuntu_touch_architecture.png
<k1l> mac-: here are some more details: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ#How_is_Ubuntu_Touch_connected_to_Android.3F
<mac-> k1l: yeah, I'm reading now
<mac-> I have Flame device, which was FirefoxOS reference device, but the project has been terminated recently (as you know as I assume) and now I'm wondering if it is possible to port Ubuntu Touch on it
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/731924/ubuntu-touch-webbrowser-virus-warning    o_O
<k1l> german virus scam on a ubuntu touch device.
<k1l> mac-: i would say the chances are not that bad :)  maybe someone did a port already?
<OerHeks> does that flame phone meet the hardwarespecs ?
<re_> Help
<dacorr_> Anyone know why I cannot browse the SD Card but the phone uses the data on there?
<dev_> Hello
<dev_> Do you know, is there a way to get root rights as a developer for the app in ubuntu sdk?
<mac-> OerHeks: where they are ?
<MarkAnderson312> Hello, sorry for the stupid question, but still, very interesting ... How do I install Ubuntu Touch on LenovoA319? I have some doubts about whether the work properly on your device is not supported officially.
<se6> Hi, On Trusty, can not create click target 15.04, gives error ... ubuntu-sdk-libs:armhf : Depends: liboxideqt-qmlplugin:armhf but it is not going to be installed .. is that expected? What should I do? Thanks! New with ubuntu-sdk...
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-14
<nhaines> Hm, quick question.  Does anyone kow if the Ubuntu dual boot script from http://humpolec.ubuntu.com/latest/dualboot.sh still works?
<Semore> Hey there, I am hoping someone can guide me through using kubuntu, I have used vista and need to know how to navigate with kubuntu, and to fix whatever didn't install completely or properly that is preventing me from watching dvd's netflix and hulu to start, then i need to check all the default programs that came with the install to make sure I can use them
<Semore> I need to learn also, how to use pdf files, word docs, etc saved on stick from windows vista, with this new o/s
<nhaines> !support
<ubot5`> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<nhaines> This channel is for phone and tablet development.
<k1l_> Semore: ask in #kubuntu for kubuntu issues
<nhaines> k1l_: good catch.
<_Sponge> g day .. Morning.
<_Sponge> Morning tsimonq2 ! Hello ...
<lesamourai> hi , my by aquarius 5 phone is running OTA-9 , can i go back to OTA-7 or other previos version , how if yes?
<popey> lesamourai: you can use ubuntu-device-flash and specify --revision
<lesamourai> thanku , can you give me any link giving details about this
<lesamourai> i kinda found it
<Arctic> What channel should I use on my N7.  nhaines?
<Arctic> devel-proposed is the top one with the biggest number.  Dailies?  Might as well
<OerHeks> oy oy Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu prospect for February 22 launch
<k1l> give link :)
<matv1> OerHeks where do you see that info?
<OerHeks> http://www.infocrowler.com/infocrowler/uncategorized/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-prospect-for-february-22-launch.html?utm_campaign=twitter&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter
<pdq_> What are the chances that this one will have HDMI out? Would be nice to be able to kick the N4 for convergency testing
<OerHeks> pdq_, i cannot find that option
<matv1>  it has a Type-C reversible usb. wont that be able to connect to a screen?
<Arctic> Installing Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5 and it won't boot the rom (multirom).  Any ideas?
<Arctic> oh hey pdq_ you're here too :D
<Arctic> just sits on the google screen
<matv1> probably need an adapter like this https://www.iogear.com/product/GUC3CHD/
<pdq_> that would be the cable needed, but according to some forum posts the MX5 pro doesn't support video out
<pdq_> :-(
<OerHeks> pdq_, maybe it does, all i can see these are rumours sofar
<OerHeks> Still, interesting enough to wait and not buying BQ hd5 now.
<Arctic> my friend is telling me about a free pornhub premium promotion over facebook
<Arctic> kkkkkkkkk
<Arctic> k
<V99> ?
<tathhu> Arctic, promote ubuntu to him/her :P
<Arctic> tathhu: tisk
<_Sponge> I don't do pron. https://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/
<OerHeks> hmmm should be easy to do, buienradar-scope
<_Sponge> OerHeks: put it on github & i shall fund itb :-)
<_Sponge> **ishall fund it.
<_Sponge> damn keyboard !
<OerHeks> I think amberalert should be available too.
<_Sponge> OerHeks: You on github.com ?
<OerHeks> this is worldwide, buienradar is only dutch.
<OerHeks> nope :-(
<_Sponge> OerHeks: Do it ! Launchpad integrates github automatically :-)
<OerHeks> .. now i am registered.
<_Sponge> cool. what's your space called /
<_Sponge> **called ?
<OerHeks> registered name is OerHeks, and email confirmed.
<_Sponge> looks good .. https://github.com/OerHeks
<_Sponge> You need to register a project & call it " shower radar " .. I'll fund it !
<OerHeks> can i call it with the Dutch name?
<OerHeks> that might be smarter, no?
<_Sponge> No, github is mostly Engeles.
<_Sponge> The project can be mirrored/forked at a later date.
<_Sponge> antime really :-)
<_Sponge> **anytime
<OerHeks> licence ..
<_Sponge> GPL 3
<_Sponge> or Gnu Public License 3.0 to be accurate.
<OerHeks> https://github.com/OerHeks/Shower-Radar
<_Sponge> OerHeks: Ok you have an issue to solve https://github.com/OerHeks/Shower-Radar/issues/1
<OerHeks> Register Snappy App on Launchpad ..
<_Sponge> yeps. It needs to be integrated with github.
<OerHeks> err i have trouble logging in on launchpad.
<_Sponge> ok
<_Sponge> well, It's there for you when you set it up.
 * _Sponge just copy & pastes hisd launchpad passw into Launchpad :-)
<_Sponge> I'm hungry.
<_Sponge> veg. soup in the worx.
<OerHeks> Oke, just send mail, i will have to wait for answer.
<OerHeks> thanks sofar, _Sponge
<_Sponge> You can't touch my soup though ;-)
<_Sponge> I'm getting someone to-do the balsamic or Ubuntu SDK mkockup as we speak .
<_Sponge> I'm using this guy... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-OVQ9INkXQ
<_Sponge> he's a_bit shy thou.
<pyrogun> hey guys, i'm new to porting ubuntu touch. can i ask some questions to you?
<k1l> pyrogun: read the porting guide and ask here. but sunday afternoon is this channel quite slow
<pyrogun> i already read that guide, but i have to include proprietary blobs. how can i do it? in cm git branch i have only one folder with makefiles, but porting guide said, that there's hardware optional includes. sorry for my bad english btw
<_Sponge> pyrogun: I'm off to bed. bye now
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-06
<neerad> Hi I want to port ubuntu touch to my phone, how to proceed ?
<neerad> anybody ????
<brunch875> neerad: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/
<neerad> okay
<brunch875> good luck!
<neerad> Can i use a different branch other than master branch?
<neerad> like 6.0.0_r1
<brunch875> don't know about that. But why not try the master branch first and once you get that working try with a different branch?
<neerad> okay
<neerad> also what is the difference b/w ubports and official ubuntu touch
<brunch875> you mean what the site ubports.com is?
<neerad> yep
<brunch875> it's a team of developers which port ubuntu to devices
<neerad> okay
<neerad> and why does ubuntu relies on android_4.4.2 version for it's building?
<brunch875> from what I know, ubuntu relies on whichever version the phone is sold with
<neerad> hmmm....
<neerad> no I mean manifest.git is showing it phablet-4.4.2_r1
<neerad> isn't that android version?
<brunch875> there's a difference between phones and computers when it comes to operating systems
<brunch875> you see, the drivers of the phone are pretty closed
<brunch875> so ubuntu uses those drivers for the device to work
<neerad> You mean phablet_4.4.2_r1 ins't same as android-4.4.2_r1?
<neerad> okay
<neerad> but aren't those drivers old and hasn't had the latest commits
<brunch875> they are as old as the manufacturer wants them to stay
<neerad> But I want to develop it based on new drivers?
<neerad> *!
<brunch875> neerad: I do not think porting ubuntu means touching already installed drivers at all
<neerad> ohh
<brunch875> now, I have no experience porting, so I can only give you limited information
<neerad> hey but when I git branch -a it gives me phablet-5.1.1_r36 to phablet-6.0.0z-r1
<neerad> doesn't that mean phablet has been updated to the latest commit
<neerad> but the default branch is stuck at 4.4.2
<brunch875> I have no idea :-)
<neerad> oh okay
<ginggs> Laney: fyi, ncbi-tools6 (the package that no longer has autopkgtests) has another upload (still without tests)
<ginggs> sorry, wrong chan
<neerad_> I have downloaded all sources now how to port it for the device?
<neerad_> Give me a more detailed info than the guide if anybody has that knowledge
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-07
<ulrichard> How difficult is it to bring a javafx app to ubuntu phone? I managed to get it running with docker, but I never created a snap. https://github.com/jpasqua/VisibleTesla/pull/125
<mterry> tedg_: I'm seeing some potentially UAL-related oddities.  With u8 now, some apps open and some don't.  Like, calculator opens but clock does not (both with devmode).  No logs that I can see.  But then when I run clock confined with my in-progress unity8 interface (and no unity7 interface), it does run.  So the app itself isn't borked.  I'm guessing that UAL
<mterry> is doing something there?  Deciding between u7 and u8 modes and getting something wrong?  (even though the app can do both...)
<mterry> tedg_: although... I had to rebuild the apps to test with a smaller interface footprint.  maybe rebuilding them fixed them too.  Like the ubuntu-app-platform qt-mismatch issue...
<mterry> So maybe it was simply a rebuild that did it
<dobey> mterry: yeah i think it's the rebuild that did it
<tedg_> mterry: Seems likely there is a fix for apps that crash in silo 2434 which might help a couple of those cases.
<dobey> tedg_: for that fix though, the app at least will run once from a new boot though, right? just fails later after the app had crashed previously in the session?
<tedg_> dobey: Correct, so not all of mterry's issue, but it might be part of what's confusing him.
<andybleaden> Quit
<mterry> ogra_: you were getting some high load on a Pi from unity8-session restarting services a bunch, right?  I've tighted up our respawn limits in the latest snap, let me know if that works better for ya
<mterry> tedg_: how are apps finding the right mir socket today?  (It ends up in /run/user/xxx/snap.unity8-session/mir_socket)
<tedg_> mterry: We're pushing it into their environment when running. But when they have interface hooks we shouldn't do that. They should get it when connected.
<tedg_> mterry: But I have a feeling we're gonna end up pushing it into their environment forever :-/ One of those things that we won't be able to drop.
<mterry> tedg_: they want us to use /run/user/xxx/mir_socket (a global location)
<mterry> So I can change that easily on u8 side...
<mterry> But was curious how the apps got it
<tedg_> mterry: That would be fine, then desktop-launch could set it.
<mterry> True...
<tedg_> mterry: Curious if it should be set per compositor, because you could nest them.
<mterry> tedg_: who does the pushing today? UAL?
<tedg_> mterry: Yeah, UAL.
<mterry> tedg_: well...  I asked about nesting, but haven't gotten an answer back yet -- I suspect they don't care
<tedg_> mterry: So, in a nutshell, I'm not sure I care that much. But I'd really rather we didn't provide it as an environment var. I'm most +1 on that, everything else is details :-)
<mterry> tedg_: yeah it's hard to get away from doing it forever.  I was just thinking about doing it in desktop-launch instead, then realized that old apps would suddenly break once UAL stopped doing it
<tedg_> mterry: We don't have that many old apps, and we've broken them twice in the last two weeks already :-)
<mterry> tedg_: yeah -- just I don't like how fragile snaps sometimes seem, when we don't have good boundaries
<mterry> Just need to nail down those boundaries
<tedg_> And that's where I want to get to. I want to provide nothing that isn't detailed in the snap.yaml.
<mterry> tedg_: I'll propose some changes
<brunch875> does the ubuntu phone vibrate at some rate?
<brunch875> it would be fun to use a ringtone which syncs with it
<brunch875> have the phone dance to it :-)
<dobey> i'm not sure the speed of vibration is controllable via software
<mterry> tedg_: so I'm looking at UAL now -- if we go with a hardcoded path, we don't need any of this socket demangler complexity?  That'd be nice
<tedg_> mterry: That's actually for the trusted prompt sessions, and we'd need that. Because it's a custom file handle that's part of the trusted prompts stuff.
<tedg_> mterry: But yes, it would solve some complexity problems for us.
<mterry> ah k
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-08
<brimonk> I'd like to try out Ubuntu Touch, but I have a couple of questions. First, I have to back up all of my contacts and whatnot, and I tried to go into my contacts app and export, but the 'save' button is just greyed out.
<brimonk> Anyone have any ideas?
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-15 released
<andy__> brimonk: what sort of phone are you looking to back up and what operating system has it got on it?
<ogra_> mterry, yo ... a lot better with the respawn limit ... you forgot pulseaudio-trust-stored though
<ogra_> the fonts seem to work now ... top panel still turns transparent after the desktop fully started and there are plenty of other bugs, but it seems a lot smoother if the respawning doesnt eat all CPU cores all the time :)
<mterry> ogra_: awesome
<ogra_> i'll bomb you guys with bugs the next days ... lots still not working
<mterry> ogra_: it looks like I didn't miss pulseaudio-trust-stored...  but it might take longer to crash, such that it doesn't hit the respawn limit?
<mterry> ogra_: oh yeah -- u8 on Core isn't really supported yet -- there's lots of system services that aren't snapped yet
<ogra_> well, i have about 100 lines from it on the console that i started the session from
<mterry> ogra_: yeah I don't doubt it, just saying that I used the same respawn limit it with it that I did for the others it looks like.  It might need an even tighter limit to stop respawning
<ogra_> mterry, right, but not only that ... i.e. when i use the store scope i can click install for snaps but the SSO signin page comes up invisible (i can see it if i slide to the rigth and the scope window is in spread mode)
<mterry> ogra_: you shouldn't even have the store scope...  We removed that.  But noted
<ogra_> there are quite a few of these displayish bugs
<ogra_> well, it isnt on by default :)
<mterry> ah
<mterry> It doesn't let you install anything, not very useful
<ogra_> no icons in scopes as well ...
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, i can see snaps in it though
<mterry> Yeah
<mterry> Do you see icons in the app drawer?
<mterry> (app drawer is what pops out when you push to left of screen)
<ogra_> yes, system-settings (which doesnt start) and the dash icon
<mterry> ogra_: that's on the launcher?  Or even the drawer only shows those two?
<mterry> Drawer doesn't show dash, so you must mean launcher
<mterry> ogra_: push harder on left
<ogra_> one sec
<ogra_> ah !
<ogra_> thats pretty much "launcher with drawer" then
<ogra_> same icons as drawer alone
<mterry> ok so both drawer and launcher have just the system settings?
<ogra_> yep
<mterry> Did you install other snaps?
<ogra_> and the ubuntu icon indeed
<mterry> (Settings is only app we pre-install)
<ogra_> only pulse
<mterry> OK, so that's expected
<ogra_> and htop ... boith no desktop apps
<mterry> If you install one, it should show up...
<mterry> ogra_: graphical bugs might be useful to file, might mean a Mir problem.  But most other functionality bugs are going to be expected I think
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> it works astonishingly well otherwise
<ogra_> oh, i cant minimize/maximize the scopes window ... is that expected ?
<ogra_> hmm, installed terminal app ... doesnt show up
<ogra_> i guess i have to restart the session to have it found ?
<ogra_> ok, shows up in the drawer after reboot ... but doesnt start
<ogra_> upstart: application-snap (ubuntu-terminal-app_ubuntu-terminal-app_34-) main process (4626) terminated with status 1
<ogra_> upstart: Failed to spawn application-snap (ubuntu-terminal-app_ubuntu-terminal-app_34-) post-stop process: unable to mark cgroups for removal: Unknown error 196609
<dobey> mterry: no, the store scope is there. it's the snappy store scope, not click scope
<dobey> click scope is gone
<ogra_> oh, seems terminal expects a unity7 interface ... that wont work
<dobey> ogra_: it just gets run under xmir in that case which is fine. the cgroups issue is something else i think
<ogra_> id xmir shipped inside the unity8-session snap ?
<ogra_> *is
<dobey> and it shouldn't be starting with upstart afaik
<mterry> ogra_: is cgmanager running?
<ogra_> mterry, the system one, yeah
<dobey> should be systemd
<ogra_> dotn forget that i am on a core image here
<ogra_> different worlds :)
<dobey> and i think snappy store won't work, if the policykit issue hasn't been fixed yet
<ogra_> well, first of all it would be great to be able to see the SSO dialog at all :)
<ogra_> but yeah, i worked my way through it blindly and got a dbus error at the end
<dobey> well i have no idea about that part. but hopefully that scope and sso stuff are both going away soon anyway :)
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-09
<hjb> Howdy. i temporarily have to use an android phone - how do i migrate sms/contacts from MX4 to it?
<hjb> any well known /approved way available?
<hjb> it'd be best not involving google or any other "online" service
<hjb> hmm, noone?
<Saviq> hjb, I can tell you where the data goes on a Ubuntu phone - ~/.local/share/history-service/history.sqlite
<Saviq> it's a simple sqlite database, so extracting the data from there should be relatively easy
<Saviq> how to import that into Android, I'm afraid I don't know
<Saviq> contacts would probably be easiest to transfer via Google indeed, or any other CardDAV service
<Saviq> https://syncevolution.org/ is used for that
<hjb> Saviq: ok, that's helpful. I've got an own carddav server (radicale), so that should be usable for contacts
<hjb> Saviq: i'll take a look at it, thanks for now
<Saviq> hjb, for a one-time transfer, syncevolution lets you export to a vcard file, that should be importable to android
<hjb> Saviq: do i install syncevolution directly on my MX4?
<Saviq> hjb, it's already there
<hjb> oh
<hjb> nice :)
<hjb> never noticed that
<hjb> where can i find it?
<Saviq> hjb, it's a command-line tool
<hjb> sry for asking stupid questions, i've already found it
<hjb> that's great, i'll use that
<mterry> bfiller: most u8 apps will need a rebuild at some point to work with latest desktop-launch setting the new MIR_SOCKET location, heads up
<bfiller> mterry, ack renatu working on it
<renatu> mterry, I should publish new packages today
<mterry> renatu: cool -- sorry for noise, but I just realized we weren't pointing at interface location because XDG_RUNTIME_DIR in snaps are namespaced
<mterry> so the default socket path was wrong
<mterry> kenvandine: I'm trying to get pasteboard to work in u8 snaps...  copy seems to work.  But the app is calling RequestPasteByAppId for pasting, which doesn't seem to exist in content-hub and I can't find reference to it anywhere, not sure where the client is calling that
<mterry> Any ideas?
<kenvandine> mterry, that is provided by the service
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> by AppId?
<mterry> kenvandine: yes.  But I don't see any version of RequestPaste.  Just GetLatestPasteData and GetPasteData
<kenvandine> mterry, the hub lib provides requestPasteById which calls GetPasteData
<mterry> kenvandine: right but I'm seeing RequestPasteByAppId on dbus (apparmor denial for it)
<kenvandine> that's wrong :)
<kenvandine> nothing has changed in qtubuntu has it?
<mterry> kenvandine: also -- a confined app, what should it be allowed to call?  GetLatestPasteData or GetPasteData or both?
<kenvandine> both
<mterry> kenvandine: nothing to my knowledge...  I couldn't find the string RequestPasteByAppId anywhere
<kenvandine> mterry, any chance you have artmello's clipboard silo installed?
<mterry> kenvandine: seems unlikely...
<kenvandine> oh... maybe the SDK
<kenvandine> i think his changes for the clipboard might have landed in the uitk
<kenvandine> but not content-hub
<kenvandine> mterry, does paste with ctrl-v work?
<mterry> kenvandine: yup -- I bzr pulled ui toolkit and I see a call to RequestPasteByAppId
<mterry> kenvandine: ctrl-v... let me try
<mterry> kenvandine: no it just prints 'v' but that might be a unity8 snap problem, not a real issue
<kenvandine> sounds like it
<mterry> kenvandine: yeah composing is broken
<mterry> kenvandine: is content-hub api changing then?
 * mterry wants to make sure he encodes right API in apparmor profile
<kenvandine> additional dbus API
<kenvandine> to handle the clipboard UI
<kenvandine> which was held up waiting for uitk staging to land
<kenvandine> artmello has a silo which i think is ready to land
<kenvandine> it'll open the clipboard in a trust prompt
<mterry> kenvandine: OK so I add that call and I should be fine (once content-hub silo lands)?
<kenvandine> i think so
<kenvandine> artmello is out today, he knows better than i
<kenvandine> mterry, i'm excited to hear copy works though :)
<mterry> kenvandine: heh all nice and confined too
<kenvandine> sweet :)
<mterry> kenvandine: what is PasteSelected?  New signal as well?
<mterry> kenvandine: can I see new content-hub silo?
<mterry> i.e. which num is it?
<mterry> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179
<kenvandine> yeah, that's it :)
<kenvandine> i was just looking for that
<kenvandine> mterry, look at the changes to com.ubuntu.content.Service.xml
<mterry> kenvandine: ok a lot of new api there...  which should apps be able to call -- RemovePaste, GetPasteSource(?), GetAllPasteIds(?), RequestPasteByAppId, do they also get to call SelectPasteForAppId?
<kenvandine> mterry, i think you need all of the new ones except RemovePaste
<mterry> ok
<kenvandine> that would only be fore the clipboard UI
<mterry> kenvandine: clipboard ui that lives outside the app, right?
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> separate app
<kenvandine> SelectPasteForAppId might be used for filtering in the clipboard app
<mterry> kenvandine: ok adding all but RemovePaste, thanks
<kenvandine> cool
<mterry> kenvandine: no api was deprecated?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> only additional
<mterry> kk
<renatu> popey, could you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-docviewer-app/no-file-hint/+merge/316865
<mterry> kenvandine: what is HandlerActive in content-hub?  I should allow that too?
<kenvandine> mterry, yes
<kenvandine> we use that to check to see if there are transfers to handle when the app gets activated
<mterry> kenvandine: hmm something isn't working right for me -- I can copy and paste inside an app but not between apps -- what might I be missing?
<kenvandine> mterry, actually HandlerActive isn't related to copy/paste just transfers
<kenvandine> mterry, capture the dbus traffic
<kenvandine> mterry, and which apps are you testing with?
<mterry> kenvandine: webbrowser-app and lonewolf (a game snap that I made)
<kenvandine> are either using xmir?
<mterry> kenvandine: no
<kenvandine> ok, then if it works within the same app it should work between apps
<kenvandine> capture the dbus traffic and pastebin it please
<mterry> ugh capturing dbus traffic
<kenvandine> mterry, i want to make sure the copy is getting put on the stack
<mterry> kenvandine: I can never remember the dbus-monitor args to get that right without 10000 lines
<kenvandine> mterry, me either :)
<kenvandine> just monitor the user session
<mterry> kenvandine: is there a way to make content-hub verbose?
<kenvandine> and look for stuff on com.ubuntu.Paste
<kenvandine> you can set CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<kenvandine> for the service
<kenvandine> i don't recall the systemd way to do that...
<kenvandine> systemctrl set-environment
<kenvandine> or something
<kenvandine> mterry, it'll be extremely verbose :)
<kenvandine> mterry, you'll also need to restart the service
<mterry> kenvandine: should the array of bytes I see on dbus be simple for a text/plain?  Or be a bunch of weird bytes?
<mterry> bunch of zeros and such
<kenvandine> mterry, it's mimeData
<mterry> ok let me get a clean log and then will pastebin it
<renatu> popey, one more: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/reminders-app/snap-mir/+merge/316876
<mterry> kenvandine: ah...  it looks like content-hub is crashing is the problem  :P
<kenvandine> oh joy
<kenvandine> that would explain it :)
<mterry> kenvandine: so back to the dbus interface for a sec -- is there any part of the com.ubuntu.content.dbus.Service interface that should be restricted when confined?
<mterry> trying to decide if I allow all or poke holds
<mterry> *holes
<kenvandine> allow all
<kenvandine> that's what we did for clicks
<mterry> kenvandine: thx.  Will worry about crasher later
<kenvandine> mterry, ok
<mterry> tedg_: is there a plan to allow snaps to register url-dispatcher protocols with the u8 snap?
<mterry> is that a hook thing?
<renatu> popey, another one :D, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-filemanager-app/snap-mir/+merge/316877
<tedg_> mterry: Yeah, a hook thing. We need interface hooks for it.
<taiebot> I have seen people flashing their Pro 5 with staging does this work with Nexus 4 tried a week ago and it did not boot. Do you think i need to wipe all the data to boot?
<dobey> taiebot: i think you should not bother trying to flash staging. use stable or rc-proposed
<taiebot> dobey: being on rc-proposed for almost 2 years and to not see  my phone with it's daily morning notification is killing me. Feels like I am  on rehab at the moment :-)
<dobey> taiebot: well, flashing staging will just get you a phone that doesn't work as a phone
<dobey> or well, maybe the phone app will be the only thing that works, perhaps
<taiebot> dobey: So it should boot because last time i tried it just did not get past the google logo
<dobey> taiebot: i don't know if it boots or not. but you shouldn't be using it.
<dobey> it doesn't support clicks, it doesn't support snaps, lots of things don't work because it's in the middle as a way for us to test transition to snaps on a few devices, but for some reason apparently is getting built for a lot of devices
<daker> hi guys does anyone know if an app need to be in the store to be able to send a push notification ?
<dobey> it doesn't afaik
<dobey> push notifications are sent by a server, to the push server, which relays it to the user's device(s) based on the token being used
<dobey> the push client on the device interprets the metadata of the notification, and calls the appropriate app's helper if it exists on the device
<dobey> at least, that's how i understand push notifications to work
<daker> ya because even with all the client side config for the app, it fails to get a token
<dobey> well what's the error?
<daker> dobey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23962105/
<daker> i do have the permission on both the app & the helper
<dobey> daker: your "app" is not packaged as a click and side-loaded i guess? i don't see any valid APPID mentioned in that entry
<daker> dobey: installed via the IDE
<dobey> ok, well that is clearly a local issue, i guess something with the apparmor policy json needs to be changed
<daker> you mean with app ? because i checked sil's app(which have push notification working) it has the same apparmor config
<dobey> daker: yeah. well if it works with another app, then maybe there is a bug somewhere, or the profile didn't get generated correctly, or something. did you try rebooting?
<daker> dobey: no i didn't, i'll try it
<timppa> evening
<timppa> morning or good day :)
<timppa> anyone kind enough to assist on flashing Ubuntu M10 tablet? Seems that my laptop is not detecting the tablet in recovery mode
<timppa> What could be the issue?
<dobey> the stock recovery is locked without adb
<dobey> you need to get the recovery image from the wiki page and pass it to ubuntu-device-flash with the --recovery-image option
<dobey> !devices | timppa
<ubot5> timppa: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<timppa> dobey: that explains...
<dobey> find the correct recovery img for your device there (either frieza or cooler)
<timppa> yep, it's Frieza
<timppa> dobey: do I need to be in fastboot mode to flash the recovery?
<timppa> dobey: or how that should be done?
<dobey> timppa: are you wiping all user data off the device too?
<timppa> dobey: that was the idea
<dobey> timppa: then yes, in fastboot mode using the --bootstrap option
<timppa> dobey: ok
<timppa> dobey: seems to work
<timppa> dobey: pushing in the staging channel :)
<timppa> dobey: Thank you!
<timppa> I actually even boots up!
<mterry> tedg_: what piece of code exposes the org.freedesktop.Application.Open method?  (for passing url-dispatcher urls)
<mterry> I'm not seeing it in my confined webbrowser-app
<tedg_> mterry: Not sure exactly, I think it's part of qtubuntu
<mterry> tedg_: I got it to be exposed if I set APP_ID=webbrowser-app
<tedg_> Huh, okay...
<mterry> tedg_: still not sure where, but good enough for now
<tedg_> mterry: It might be using that envvar for the path or something like that.
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-10
<Saif> Hi
<Guest58090> Hi
<Guest58090> Need some help
<saif> hi
<Guest76260> can anyone help me for installing ubuntu on my nexus 7 2013 flo
<kenvandine> mterry, i was thinking about the content-hub service crash, i wonder if that happens when we ask unity if the service is focused
<kenvandine>     return d->unityFocus->call("isSurfaceFocused", surfaceId).arguments().at(0).toBool();
<kenvandine> mterry, can the service talk to com.canonical.Unity.FocusInfo ?
<mterry> kenvandine: interesting...
<mterry> kenvandine: it should be able to in theory -- content-hub is running unconfined in this case
<kenvandine> mterry, ok, i was trying to see what code path copy/paste uses that might crash
<mterry> kenvandine: nice thanks
<mterry> That does seem like a potential problem point.  But at first blush, I'm guessing it should be able to hit that api
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> mterry, you could run the service in testing mode, which would bypass that check
<kenvandine> CONTENT_HUB_TESTING=1
<mcveri> Hey I'm hangin out on the internet and I just saw ubuntuphone
<mcveri> Am I right here?
<davmor2> you are right here
<dobey> well, you're over there, and i am here ;)
<davmor2> dobey: but only from your perspective
<dobey> davmor2: from your perspective, i am still here, and you are still over there. our positions did not change :)
<mcveri> ehm right
<mcveri> I want to install it but can I uninstall if I cant use
<mcveri> and its like PC or minimalimze version?
<dobey> if your device is supported, you can flash it on, and if you can't use it, you can flash android back to your device
<dobey> it's not quite like a full standard PC install of ubuntu, no. phones are very limited hardware devices
<mcveri> hmm. I think research a little bit more.
<mcveri> I want to change android OS to Other linux distrubition
<mcveri> oh its not supported. Thanks for help
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone around?
<mterry> tedg_: so I updated desktop-launch to specify a hardcoded MIR_SOCKET and updated unity8 to offer that location -- so you can remove some of the UAL hacks at your leisure around that
<mterry> tedg_: also... I guess UAL should trigger mir usage or not based on the mir interface, not the unity8 one
<tedg_> mterry: Yeah, we need to also show apps that only have "mir" in thier interfaces.
<dobey> tedg_: not sure i would agree with that, but the landscape is a desert now, so i don't have enough details to argue further. just gives me the "not so sure about that" feeling :)
<tedg_> dobey: It seems that things like games would only require a mir interface, to work on things like RaspPi or other smaller boards along with full desktops.
<tedg_> If they don't need all the other desktop stuff, don't require it.
<dobey> tedg_: yeah, so would any full screen kiosk app.
<dobey> but like i said, landscape is still a desert
<hpagseddy> mal: i cant create $SFE_SB2_TARGET
<hpagseddy> oops wromg channel :)
<mterry> tedg_: if you haven't started on the unity8->mir migration, I'd like to take a swing at it
<mterry> (in UAL)
<tedg_> mterry: Oh, sure. No problem.
<tedg_> mterry: Just FYI kenvandine has a big ABI/API break silo that we're preparing.
<tedg_> mterry: So it'll probably need to land after that (and there might be a bit of weirdness there)
<mterry> tedg_: ok can start with that as a base then
<mterry> tedg_: ok...  so we assume unity8 interface is also an indicator for lifecycle -- which I'd argue we don't want to do.  Unless we slim that interface down to basically nothing.  Or use a new interface for lifecycle support.  Because we shouldn't mix desktop service access (to things like copy/paste, Qt.openUrlExternally, Unity launcher icon adjusting, etc)
<mterry> with lifecycle management.  Plenty of apps would want the former but not the latter.
<mterry> tedg_: should we get snapd to allow X-Ubuntu-Touch in its desktop files?
<mterry> I suspect they wouldn't like the naming of it.  But we could rename
<tedg_> mterry: Well, I feel like "unity8" *is* saying you want to be part of the U8 lifecycle.
<tedg_> mterry: If you didn't want to be part of it, wouldn't you use "mir" ?
<tedg_> I don't think we want to let app developers off the hook.
<mterry> tedg_: sure.  I buy that argument.  But then we should move all the other stuff we do in unity8 interface out of it
<tedg_> If you want the goodness that is Unity8, you have to develop and app that can talk to us about lifecycle correctly.
<mterry> tedg_: well it's complicated.  Any app that uses Qt + mir won't have copy and paste or Qt.openUrlExternally support unless they also have access to the desktop services
<mterry> tedg_: So like... spotify (if written in Qt) could very reasonably want to run in mir directly (it can!  qt supports it), but also not be lifecycled
<mterry> but to lose copy/paste in that deal?
<mterry> That's unexpected
<tedg_> mterry: I guess it seems to me that the number of Qt apps that bundle the mir backend will be small.
<tedg_> mterry: So we're talking about people that want to use our custom backend, bundle it in their snap, but don't want to listen to its signals about lifecycle.
<mterry> tedg_: it's not a custom backend.  It's just Qt!  If you use Qt, you might as well use the platform's Mir support, to avoid running in XMir
<tedg_> mterry: How are you getting "ubuntumirclient" in your snap?
<tedg_> That's not gonna be in the upstream's Qt.
<mterry> tedg_: OK...  I'm getting what you're saying, but I still feel like there's a case we're not considering, or that this is too many assumptions...  I'll sleep on it, maybe I'm not thinking about it fully
<tedg_> mterry: I just feel like we need to have a carrot to say "do it right" or we'll never get apps that do it right.
<tedg_> Why would they?
<dobey> mterry: i think for that case they want a kiosk anyway, and not unity8
<dobey> either you want to integrate with the system, or you want to build your own system
<xrandr> Hello Can ubuntu mobile be installed on a Samsung Galaxy S6 Tablet?
<OerHeks> xrandr, not yet, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/devices/
<xrandr> darn
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-11
<xrandr> if i try to install ubuntu mobile on a non-supported device, is it 100% guaranteed not to work?
<wililupy> Hello....
<wililupy> wow. I would not have thought it was going to be this difficult to make a Aquaris M10 with Android work with Ubuntu.
<Walex> wililupy: it is not quite like a PC and a distro...
<dobey> xrandr: you can't really install it unless you port it. porting it is making it work.
<mimecar> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<mimecar> hi SebthreeBQM10HD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mimecar, hi
